#lubuntu 2011-03-28
<phlamigo> Anyone know how to remove the date/time and "Login:' text from LDXM?
<phlamigo> *LXDM
<hyperair> sb levelclear -level clientcrap,crap,joins,parts,quits,nicks,clientnotice
<aetherian> ./huh
<aetherian> dammit
 * aetherian marks huh as an executable
<shuttle> hi, i got a problem with a laggin lubuntu because of brokencount > 0
<shuttle> when i want to start synaptic it crashes too
<shuttle> and apt-get check crashes too
<shuttle> last time it worked i install a rar-package and then the system crashed
<shuttle> Bus-Zugriffsfehlerwird aufgebaut... 0% in eng: bus acess-error gets build
<shuttle> brb
<shuttle> back
<shuttle> re
<shuttle> still got problem with crashing synaptic
<shuttle> Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<MICROSOFT-FAN> 0
<MICROSOFT-FAN> lubuntu vs win98?
 * bioterror votes for nt 4.0
<bioterror> Windows 98 is slooow
<bioterror> 95 was fast, but NT4.0 was even faster on P75
#lubuntu 2011-03-29
<bonny> hello people of this world i am trying to download opera but it says it has no candidate installed etc?
<bonny> etc.
<bonny> etc.*
<MrChrisDruif> The what?
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: How did you try to install Opera?
<bonny> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bonny> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bonny> is only available from another source
<bonny> E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<bonny> i tried installing on lx terminal
<MrChrisDruif> Which command?
<bonny> sudo apt-get install opera
<Unit193> bonny: What does "apt-cache policy opera" give you?
<bonny> wait let me try
<bonny> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bonny> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bonny> is only available from another source
<bonny> E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<bonny> ok sudo apt-cache is telling alot of something i dont know of
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: It appears that Opera isn't in the default repositories
<bonny> so how do i create one
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: Which version do you want? Beta or normal release?
<bonny> is beta faster
<bonny> yeah ill have the beta
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: Probably, but remember it is still BETA, meaning it could break without a moments notice
<bonny> ok ill have normal
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.opera.com/download/
<MrChrisDruif> Apparently they don't have a ppa
<Unit193> bonny: If you want stable: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/15
<bonny> so how do i install tell me step by step please
<bonny> thanks unit i think thats right its stalling i think
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193: It isn't Opera's own ppa, it's not even a ppa :P
<bonny> thanks mr chrisdruif
<bonny> installing*
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: It might be for debian, but don't tell me it's not Opera's "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free"
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...excuse me....late over here :P
<Unit193> np, just trying not to look too stupid ;)
<MrChrisDruif> But I was right...it's not a ppa :P
<bonny> i still dont see opera
<bonny> on the menu bar
<Unit193> bonny: In terminal, type "opera"
<bonny> ya it says command not found
<Unit193> bonny: Check the policy again, see if it gives you an instaled version (also: apt-cache search opera <-- see if it goes by another name)
<abahkaiyisah> good morning
<abahkaiyisah> can lubuntu run on Pentium II 64MB ?
<szczur> nope, you should have at least 128
<bonny> so wat do i do now unit
<abahkaiyisah> ok so it's OK on Pentium II but not lower than 128 MB
<szczur> abahkaiyisah, and on PII you will have to use Lubuntu 10.04 since versions 10.10 and later cannot boot on Pentium II or older because of changes in kernel
<Unit193> bonny: What was the output? (if it's long, don't paste it here)
<bonny> can u  tell me how i install it from the opera website
<szczur> abahkaiyisah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Older%20i586%20class%20CPUs
<abahkaiyisah> ok isee thanks szczur
<abahkaiyisah> where i can download lubuntu 10.04
<bonny> paste wat long i didnt post anything long hee
<bonny> here *
<abahkaiyisah> i got it .thanks all
<bonny> Usage: MSG <Unit193> <Private Talk is better>
<bonny> hahaha lol :P
<Unit193> "apt-cache policy opera" and "apt-cache search opera" pastebin
<bonny> ok
<bonny> wait i write it liek this "apt-cache policy opera" & "apt-cache search opera" pastebin
<bonny> do include the apostrophes
<szczur> !pastebin | bonny
<ubot5> bonny: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<szczur> just do apt-cache search opera
<szczur> and paste the results to pastebin and give us the link
<bonny> ok
<Unit193> Thanks szczur, I was going to dig myself into a hole :)
<szczur> Unit193, ;P
<szczur> bonny, and i'd recommend getting http://deb.opera.com/opera/pool/non-free/o/opera/opera_11.01.1190_i386.deb and installing it with gdebi
<szczur> just download it somewhere and install it by doubleclicking the archive
<szczur> you're running lubuntu?
<szczur> gaah
<bonny> omg
<bonny> can i select all the info at once
<szczur> you;re using x-chat, you can rightclick that link and select open this link in browser
<szczur> this should download it
<bonny> not that can i select all info at once in lx terminal
<szczur> aah, use the mouse
<bonny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ thats wat it says
<bonny> after i typed apt-cache search opera thats wat it said
<szczur> you have to paste the results of apt-cache search opera
<szczur> into this empty field, and click Paste!
<szczur> then give us the link
<wakil> Hello.
<szczur> hi wakil
<wakil> I am new to lubuntu, can anyone tell me how I can enable automatic login?
<wakil> :)
<szczur> wakil, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#How%20to%20enable%20automatic%20logon%20in%20LXDM
<bonny> THATS WAT I DID !!!!
<wakil> Thank you :)
<szczur> bonny, after clicking paste yu should get link like this
<szczur> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586685/
<bonny> AND I SENT U THE LINK
<szczur> yeah, to empty pastebin main page.
<szczur> i meant, give the link that you get after clicking Paste!
<bonny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586687/
<Unit193> bonny: Put it just like this into terminal: wget -O file http://deb.opera.com/archive.key && sudo apt-key add file && sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list' && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install opera
<bonny> there u go
<bonny> i sent it
<bonny> ty unit
<bonny> szczur are u german
<szczur> bonny, nope. Polish
<bonny> ahhh just wondering
<szczur> why are you asking?
<bonny> just asking ur name sounds german
<aetherian> uh
<aetherian> that's a good thing
<aetherian> but the swiss are cooler than the germans
<szczur> szczur means rat in polish language
<bonny> lol u rat hahah :P
<szczur> :P
<bonny> hehe
<bonny> how do u private message some one
<szczur> /query someone
<szczur> then new tab opens where you can talk with someone
<UBuxuBU> good morning lubuntu Technicians.
<orkun> hi all, i'm on lubuntu 10.10, i want to turn default settings of lxde, how can i do it?
<orkun> something goes bad on settings, and i couldn't any of openbox theme
<grub_seeker> is there a way to run a text-only installer of Lubuntu?
<grub_seeker> CLI install or whatever the exact terminology might be
<Vinylourson> grub_seeker: have you tried pressing ESC on the startup screen ?
<grub_seeker> Vinylourson: no, I somehow missed that, thanks a lot :)
<Vinylourson> grub_seeker: you're welcome :)
<Seiryuu> Hello people... i'd like to ask if anyone knows of a browser that has decent support for CSS3 3D transforms? I am aware of the feature in Chromium, but it's incredibly glitchy.
<MrChrisDruif> Seiryuu: got any site for me to test? I'm running Chromium daily build
<Seiryuu> sure
<Seiryuu> css3.bradshawenteprises.com
<Seiryuu> css3.bradshawentreprises.com *
<MrChrisDruif> OpenDNS can't seem to find it :P
<Seiryuu> http://css3.bradshawenterprises.com/
<Seiryuu> this
<Seiryuu> I'm sorry, typed it by hand the first two times :)
<Seiryuu> check out the 3D cube, it's almost at the beginning
<Seiryuu> if it doesn't support 3D transforms, it will show a flat surface, with some numbers overlapping
<Seiryuu> if it does, it will be an actual 3d rotating cube
<Unit193> Fun site...
<Seiryuu> indeed
<MrChrisDruif> Seiryuu: Numbers are overlapping in Chromium...
<Seiryuu> :(
<MrChrisDruif> I'll test FF4
<Seiryuu> tried it already
<Seiryuu> it doesn't
<Seiryuu> actually, i've tried every mainstream stable browser under the sky
<Seiryuu> none supports it
<Seiryuu> however
<Seiryuu> Chromium does, if you turn it on in about:flags
<MrChrisDruif> It's even worse in FF4 :P
<Seiryuu> glitchy as hell however :D
<Seiryuu> hmph
<Seiryuu> it might be better in Chromium daily tho
<Seiryuu> care to give it another try with the about:flags thing?
<MrChrisDruif> which should be enabled Seiryuu?
<Seiryuu> just a sec
<MrChrisDruif> Composited render layer borders.???
<Seiryuu> GPU Accelerated Compositing
<Seiryuu> that one
<MrChrisDruif> I only see it for 2d?
<MrChrisDruif> GPU Accelerated Canvas 2D <= is the one I see
<Seiryuu> it's above it
<Seiryuu> just GPU Accelerated Compositing
<MrChrisDruif> FPS Counter is there
<Seiryuu> weird
<Seiryuu> thanks, can't make myself bother you anymore :) I'll download the daily myself and try it
<Seiryuu> thanks for you efforts, i will write my findings here once I test it
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, I'll look forward to it
<poningru> hi does lubuntu have ppc downloads?
<MrChrisDruif> poningru: I don't think so, I don't even think Ubuntu has one these days
<poningru> MrChrisDruif, no we do it's just not official
<poningru> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...you mean well known :) But if there is a mini ISO with ppc, you should be able to make a lubuntu I guess :)
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> i've installed network-manger-gnome  but i dont see it in the menu n cant either launch it via the cmmd line
#lubuntu 2011-03-30
<bonny> how do i update my skype
<bonny> ??????????????????????????
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: skype ppa?
<bonny> the new one beta
<semitones> how can i get envolved in the lubuntu project?
<MrChrisDruif> Hai semitones :)
<MrChrisDruif> First step is joining the team channel #lubuntu-offtopic
<bonny> skype 2.1 beta 2
<semitones> lol wait how serious are you being?
<Unit193> semitones: It answers your question on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<bonny> omg help me
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: You've installed skype? From what source?
<bonny> from the website
<bonny> yes i have skype installed
<semitones> and there's a new version now?
<bonny> idk
<bonny> im asking
<bonny> is there
<semitones> the linux version hasn't been updated in ages
<semitones> :(
<bonny> uhhhhhhhhhhh
<bonny> :(
<semitones> yeah
<bonny> ({}
<semitones> skype is not nice
<bonny> darn
<bonny> yeah it is
<bonny> its the best
<semitones> not to linux users
<semitones> it is mean
<bonny> oh
<bonny> ?
<bonny> how do i install puppy on the computer its so complicated can i install it one by one
<bonny> srry can i install it but still keeping lubunu
<bonny> lubuntu*
<bonny> I accidentally created a new panel how do i delete it
<bonny> nvm i found it
<Unit193> semitones: Is that what you were looking for? also: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<uofm49426> anyone help me with a setup
<uofm49426> dual boat setup with windows and lubuntu
<Unit193> What do you need?
<uofm49426> i use window for school after school it can go
<uofm49426> but
<uofm49426> anyways
<uofm49426> i want to install linux on a sdhc windows cant even see it so it needs the harddrive
<uofm49426> its only a 40 hd running at 4200 rpm so it can have it
<uofm49426> i cant boot from sdhc but can grub boat it
<uofm49426> if its wrote to the harddrive mdr
<Unit193> That would mean if you didn't have the card in the computer, you couldn't boot windows
<uofm49426> other question can ubuntu win install install the space from seperate hd
<uofm49426> i would just keep it in
<Unit193> I don't understand the second question
<uofm49426> hd is a 1.8 ide hard not cheap to get bigger the 60
<Unit193> You can dual-boot with 2 HDDs (I do this)
<uofm49426> the program that install ubuntu in a ntfs partion
<uofm49426> i want to get a sdhc 16 gb to install linux on
<uofm49426> but it will not boat as a default drive its a thinkpad x41
 * Unit193 has never used wubi
<Unit193> Maybe someone else can help (just wait for them)
<uofm49426> if grub is install to the harddrive will it boat a sdhc
<uofm49426> if grub is install to the harddrive will it boot a sdhc
<Unit193> I don't know, but I would guess it might
<uofm49426> see music and videos and stuff i can keep on window for space all things that take up a lot of space and use it from lubuntu so i dont need alot of space for linux
<Unit193> During bootup, can you open the boot menu and see the SD card in the menu? if so it might be better not to install grub
<bioterror> sd cards aint that different from USB sticks
<bioterror> when I made my lubuntu pendrive, I booted lubuntu cd, inserted usb stick, checked that it gets mouted and started installation
<bioterror> Unit193, remember to use ext2 as a filesystem then
<uofm49426> on the sd read is not
<uofm49426> Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 13
<uofm49426> that is the device name
<uofm49426> laptop is a thinkpad x41
<uofm49426> the install does see it
<uofm49426> let me try making the card boot able because in its state it not active its just used as space
<uofm49426> i really dont want to have usbs device running a os
<jubei-za>  When i try to boot up lubuntu with my plasma tv set to RGB mode to use it as secondary monitor, for some strange reason all the fonts are TINY, ive tried to change the font sizes but not luck, ive tried to use this link(http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636446) but there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ -im using lxde so not even sure if xorg.conf is used and not sure if there is an equivalent .conf for lxde - could someone point me in
<jubei-za> the right direction?
<Unit193> jubei-za: You need to run "sudo X -configure"
<Unit193> Then move the output file into /etc/X11
<jubei-za> will that create an xorg.conf i can work with?
<Unit193> Yeah
<jubei-za> ok lemme try it out, tx
<Unit193> You'll need to stop lxdm
<jubei-za> arr, just found that out
<jubei-za> so i need to go into cmd line only mode?
<jubei-za> hangon isnt lxdm the login manager?
<Unit193> Just change to VT1
<jubei-za> please excuse me only been running on linux for a week, what is VT1 ?
<bioterror> virtual terminal 1?
<bioterror> I think Unit193 means TTY1 ;)
<bioterror> ctrl+alt+f1
<Unit193> Yeah, it's 3am and I'm not thinking all that great
<bioterror> I forgive you ;))
<bioterror> jubei-za, if your plasma-tv is just "hd-ready", I suggest to use 800x600 resolution ;)
<jubei-za> its a really old plasma tv, i know its not HD, not sure if its hd-ready, had it working on windows at 1024x768 .. ?
<bioterror> linux has more worse fonts than windows
<jubei-za> ok that virtual terminal is scary .. is there an easier way to get back into the GUI than typing out "lxdm"
<bioterror> that's for sure
<jubei-za> ok i'll take your word for it :)
<bioterror> ctrl+alt+f7 = X
<jubei-za> aaah nice
<jubei-za> ok i ran lxdm in ctrl-alt-f1 ("virtual terminal 1" ??) so i dont think its gonna work there, so i tried ctrl+alt+f6 and get the same error
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm restart
<jubei-za> restart: unknown instance
<bioterror> w000t
<bioterror> which version of lubuntu are you running?
<jubei-za> im frigging confused, i botched the install pretty bad as well, lubuntu over kubuntu over ubuntu(all 10.10)
<bioterror> hmmmm
<Unit193> !x
<ubot5> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bioterror> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<Unit193> I think X might be restartin
<jubei> ok that didnt go so well
<bioterror> how so
<jubei> tried that thing in the !x
<Guest93603> the restart command
<Guest93603> couldnt get back into the gui
<Guest93603> cant even remember half the stuff it spewed
<Guest93603> had to do a "hard restart" so lost the logs on our convo
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/snap.png ;)
<bioterror> that's awesome tool
<jubei-za> you reckon i should try out arch linux or the snapshot tool? ;)
<jubei-za> ok so i went into the tty1 (is this called the virtual console 1?) and i did that sudo X -configure and same error
<jubei-za> i lost the logs whats the restart command agan?
<jubei-za> nvm
<jubei-za> !x
<ubot5> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Unit193> You need to stop it, run the command, then start X
<jubei-za> i need to stop X?
<Unit193> You can't reconfigure X if it's running
<jubei-za> side question: is there a way to search the man pages ?
<Unit193> I think you can search the online pages...
<jubei-za> ok figured that one out, Konsole lets me search it with ctrl+f
<jubei-za> my bad
<jubei-za> im pretty tired myself
<jubei-za> its 9am here in south africa and i been up all night tryna make the tv work
<Unit193> I have not searched them in lubuntu
<jubei-za> ok so i do the restart script in !x and i get "invalid key MIT_MAGIC_COOKIE1" printed over and over, and then i cant do anything from the other tty'd
<jubei-za> tty's*
<jubei-za> so i have to hold down the power button to shutdown this laptop
<jubei-za> shutdown -h now doesnt work
<jubei-za> i dont even get a console
<jubei-za> in the other tty things
<jubei-za> whats the command to stop the X server?
<Unit193> sudo /etc/init.d/lxdm stop ?
<bioterror> that's the one
<bioterror> jubei-za, your computer sounds weir :D
<bioterror> weird
<Unit193> Just about to ask where you went ;)
<bioterror> I was talking there with two guys
<bioterror> they started with fukushima and then we went from thorium power plant in china to volvo cars, and saab cars to politics :D
<jubei-za> ok so im gonna go into one of the tty's and and stop the X server? using "sudo etc/init.d/lxdm stop"
<jubei-za> and then sudo X -configre
<jubei-za> ?
<bioterror> yes
<jubei-za> ok brb, might have to restart again :)
<bioterror> jubei-za, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ there's a guide for creating Xorg.conf
<bioterror> about screen resolution
<jubei-za> ok tx i'll read up on that
<jubei-za> i ran that etc/init.d/lxdm stop
<jubei-za> says i should use service lxdm stop
<jubei-za> or stop lxdm
<jubei-za> but both of those claim no lxdm service runnig
<Unit193> ls /etc/init.d |grep dm <--- see what that gives you
<jubei-za> dmesg
<jubei-za> kdm
<jubei-za> lxdm
<bioterror> :o
<bioterror> kdm
<bioterror> is that what you use for logging in?
<jubei-za> im using the kdm login manager, tried to change etc/X11/default-display-manager to point to the lxdm, but i couldnt find the binary!
<jubei-za> maybe u can help?
<jubei-za> one of my many side missions in trying to get this TV to work
<Unit193> bioterror: Would it maybe work better to reinstall?
<bioterror> njaeh
<jubei-za> im pretty sure this is my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636446
<bioterror> sudo service stop kdm
<bioterror> sudo apt-get remove kde\*
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge kde\*
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge gnome\*
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<jubei-za> if ive already done apt-get install lubuntu-desktop should i do it again? will it overwrite the original package?
<bioterror> it's just a meta package, it will fetch what ever is needed
<bioterror> and I can guarantee that it will get removed when you remove all gnome packages
<jubei-za> hmm ok, im gonna call it a night, thanks for the help - so nice to speak with someone, i'll probably be back to bug u guys
<jubei-za> bye
<Unit193> Bye!
<bioterror> :)
<Unit193> bioterror: Just got the same question in #xubuntu...
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> busy night you have
<bioterror> or morning to be honest
 * Unit193 needs sleep
<bioterror> I slept like 4,5 hours last night
<bioterror> not much
<Unit193> Other people are helping, I'm now sleeping!
<timbba> hello, I installed Lubuntu Natty using 64bit mini.iso.. one problem, tray icons are missing from the panel. Is this known problem and how to resolve it?
<timbba> so nobody knows?
<NRWlion> hey guys. who can suggest a good working instant messenger? pidgin is not my favorite
<Timo_> NRWlion: I think there is this ubuntu preferred one
<Timo_> *forgot the name* :P
<Timo_> Empathy IM
<NRWlion> Timo_, thanks for the hint, ill go check it
<Timo_> np, I don't use it, so I'm not sure how it works etc.. but I think it's a bit like pidgin, but with more voice/webcam support and such
<Timo_> but you should checkit out yourself, as I personally use Pidgin
<NRWlion> i dont like pidgin at all :(
<NRWlion> hey kelly
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> anyone know any light player to dl podcats ?? THanks
<MrChrisDruif> Downloading with a torrent?
<kosaidpo|> MrChrisDruif: now i use podracer but i want sumthin more good
<MrChrisDruif> I don't dl podcasts, so I would know honestly :P
<kosaidpo|> : ] okies
<bioterror> weird
<bioterror> wife's laptop complains about gnome when starting X
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! recently my Lubuntu 10.04 has had Xorg misbehaving so much that it is using over 90% of the CPU; has anyone had any previous experience with the same issue? how to solve it?
<bioterror> nope :(
#lubuntu 2011-03-31
<bonny> YA MUDDA
<bonny> how do i download the game Doom in lx terminal
<bonny> or do i have to download from website
<jmarsden> bonny: There is apparently a free clone of it called prboom that is packaged for Ubuntu.  So    sudo apt-get install prboom      migght work.
<bonny> ok thanks
<bonny> i miss the old games haha :)
<bonny> yeah its not workin idk why after i click a level it just exits
<bonny> do you know of any other old shooting games
<jmarsden> bonny: apt-cache search shoot    # should give you some ideas :)
<bonny> ok
<bonny> what will it do if i do that
<bonny> will it not exit automatically?
<jmarsden> Give you a list of all pacakges whose names and descriptions have "shoot" somewhere in them.
<bonny> but how will that help me
<jmarsden> exit automatically?  from the shell?  no.
<bonny> nevermind
<bonny> i understand now srry
<jmarsden> bonny: Huh???  When you see one you like you do   sudo apt-get install PACKAGE and install it :)
<jmarsden> OK.
<bonny> im srry i understand now but is this how i remove it sudo apt-get remove prboom
<jmarsden> Yes.  Or   sudo apt-get purge prboom to make sure you remove all config files too.
<Unit193> prboom won't run if you don't have a wad file
<bonny> Where do i get the WAD file
<jayant> hello everyone. I just installed lubuntu-desktop package. When i login using the lubuntu session, the terminal has a background image. How do i remove that ?
<Unit193> bonny: apt-cache search wad
<bonny> ok and there should be one for doom?
<Unit193> bonny: apt-cache search wad |grep doom <--- that will work better
<bonny> ok thanks
<bonny> y
<bonny> srry ignore the y
<bonny> y
<bonny> omg i did it again
<bonny> apt-cache search wad |grep doom
<bonny> deutex - composition tool for doom-style WAD files
<bonny> freedoom - free game files for the 3D game DOOM
<bonny> chocolate-doom - Doom engine closely-compatible with vanilla doom
<bonny> doom-wad-shareware - Shareware game files for the 3D game DOOM
<bonny> thats wat it said
<Unit193> OK, what about it?
<Unit193> doom-wad-shareware - Shareware game files for the 3D game DOOM
<bonny> how do i install it what would the command be sudo apt-get install doom-wad-shareware
<bonny> ?
<Unit193> How did we tell you to install stuff before?
<bonny> You didnt
<Unit193> Yes we did for prboom, opera, firefox, chrom and others, sudo apt-get install PACKAGE
<bonny_> ok
<bonny_> JUST PACKA I TYPE IN TERMINAL SUDO APT-GET INSTALL PACKAGE
<bonny_> E: Couldn't find package package
 * szczur facepalms
<bonny_> ?
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install {the packagename}
<Unit193> So: sudo apt-get install doom-wad-shareware
<bonny_> Thankyou that is all i needed
<bonny_> jeez
<bonny_> its still not running
<bonny_> its opening then wheni choose a level it exits for some reason
<bonny_> Do you know of any other old games
<Unit193> apt-cache search old game
<silverlightning> hi
<Unit193> Hello silverlightning
<silverlightning> so you know if lubuntu can run totemplayer
<silverlightning> hi unit193
<silverlightning> only player I can make do anythingis totem, but it is pretty heavy on the system
<silverlightning> hi
 * Unit193 doesn't use totem
<silverlightning> totem is the only way I have managed to watch online tv
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install totem <-- that will show you if totem works :D
<silverlightning> i discoverd my harddrive was totally ruined
<silverlightning> somehow it wasnt' that obvious
<silverlightning> I had all kinds of booting problems
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> anyone here?
<Unit193> Yeah
<silverlightning> I am about to boot in lubuntu, probably and atempt to install to a portable harddrive
<silverlightning> good unit193
<silverlightning> I might go for ubuntu, but it is a bit taxing on the system
<Unit193> What's your question?
<silverlightning> I don't know how grub and boot will act when I install to a usb connected harddrive
<silverlightning> do you have any idea?
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> install grub into your usb drive
<bioterror> and boot into it
<bioterror> from bIOS
<Unit193> Yeah, bioterror's here!
<bioterror> problem slved
<bioterror> !NEXT
<silverlightning> cool
<silverlightning> and grub will place it's self in the harddrive, I cannot remember grub was anything but autumantic in lubuntu
<silverlightning> ?
<bioterror> should place
<silverlightning> thanks
<silverlightning> now for reboot
<penoss> Thanks Ernie - Age 35, New Jersey
<penoss> My first time was when I was in High School. My friend Ernie and I were fooling around on the floor in his den. I always liked him to take me from behind - it felt naughtier and sexier that way. I was about 17 and he surprised me by running an ice cube along my spine and down the crack of my butt. I shivered with anticipation. He put the ice cube aside and began to rub my ass. He didn't ask
<penoss> about anal sex. He could see that I was turned on. He pulled out some lube and lubed up his finger, inserting it into my ass. I moaned with pleasure and pushed back towards him. Soon I could hear him pouring more lube onto his cock. At that point I was so turned on I would have let him do anything!
<penoss> Soon he placed his cock head at my sphincter and said "it's time." Slowly he pushed forward until the head popped beyond the sphincter. Then he stopped to let me relax. After a few seconds of adjustment I started to slowly push back onto him. It was incredible!!!! He reached around and started to play with my clit - I saw stars and came continuously!!! When he came I could feel him swell and
<penoss> spurt into my ass.
<penoss> Sadly, we didn't get to repeat that performance. I had a boyfriend after him who wasn't very gentle and I didn't enjoy it much with him, but now I engage in anal sex as a way of having fun with my husband. I thank Ernie for such a great introduction to anal sex. It was incredible!!!
<dyllan> hey guys
<dyllan> I have just come across your project as a need for a fast and lightweight linux OS for our company.
<dyllan> I am very interested in trying it out and if successful would be installing it on +- 200 units.
<dyllan> The unit we are using is: http://www.devonit.com/hardware/tc5-compact/overview
<dyllan> I am curious to know how you think your OS will perform on this piece of hardware.
<dyllan> For months I have been working towards finding the best suited OS to run on this hardware, from gentoo to ubuntu 10.10, centos, LFS, all which work OK but just lack that speed my users are so used to at the moment.
<dyllan> If there is someone around that I can bounce ideas and questions off that would be great
<dyllan> thanks.
<dyllan> I should also mention that from a software perspective our users will only require a mail client, browser and office suite.
<dyllan> Any data will be stored in their /home folders which will be mounted on a server on the LAN
<dyllan> I would also need the ability to lockdown the desktop to a degree and remove any unnecessary applications. ie. chat clients, torrent software, media software etc.
<dyllan> if lubuntu turns out to be the OS we have been looking for my company will be happy to make regular donations towards continued development as well as providing myself as a resource in whatever way I may be able to help.
<dyllan> guys, can you tell me where I set default applications open-with etc? From the file manager and browser - thanks
<dyllan> more chromium
<zerothis> I need help to know which Canonical support option to buy
<zerothis> <http://pastebin.com/cLb71EWH>
<bioterror> tl;dr
<MrChrisDruif> zerothis: For what do you need Canonical support?
<zerothis> Mainly creating a sure-to-boot external writable drive installation of ubuntu readable by any system transferable to x86 or PPC machines, updated every six months.
<MrChrisDruif> For that you don't need Canonical support? :)
<zerothis> MrChrisDruif, ok so I have myself a lubuntu image. What now?
<zerothis> oh, and ins intalling on virtual box currently, and I have a thumbdrive to create the alwaysboot installation
<MrChrisDruif> Well, seeing x86 & PPC are different beasts, you'd need both architectures. And btw, as Lubuntu isn't officially part of the family, I guess it would be hard to get support right now from Canonical :)
<MrChrisDruif> Currently there isn't a PPC installation available for Lubuntu, but afaik it's optional to make one from the PPC minimal install iso
<MrChrisDruif> With the lubuntu ppa
<zerothis> so I can get help to make a PPC? and how do I make the same data available to both boots (I was unable to accomplish this myself with a x86/x64 USB drive)
<brickwall> Well, you'd have to make a separate /data partition afaik, because /home would also save settings, which isn't very handy with separate systems
<bonny> do u know of any old multiplayer shootng games
<bonny> Is there
<MrChrisDruif> Old multiplayer shooting games?
<MrChrisDruif> I know an awesome multiplayer shooting game, but it isn't old :P
<zerothis>  bonny: luola. don't know if its old but its retrogameplay
<bonny> I know awsome multiplayer shooters too but i need old ones ill try luola zerothis
<MrChrisDruif> Called Warsow 0.5 if I'm not mistaken
<bonny> warsaw sucks it modern but it sucks i have A.v.A. in my winows 7 somputer
<zerothis> the place to investigate linux games by style/players or other arbitrary criteria would be uvlist.net
<bonny> ok
<MrChrisDruif> You could also look on ubuntugamer.com
<zerothis> bonny: <http://www.uvlist.net/search?sort=name&ftype=C&fpersp=&fplay=&flang=&frati=&fshop=&ftag=mp%25&fplat=106> ya, ubuntu game is nice too, but UVL offeres more search criteria
<zerothis> 1st person shooters <http://www.uvlist.net/search?sort=name&ftype=C&fpersp=&fplay=&flang=&frati=&fshop=&fplat=106>
<zerothis> listed by year <http://www.uvlist.net/search?ftype=c&fplat=106&sort=year>
<bonny> wat do i od in luola is it onlien multiplayer
<zerothis> bonny: i dont know if you meant 1stperson shooters or more generic shooters. Luola is a multiplayer cave-flyer shooter <http://www.luolamies.org/software/luola/#screenshots>
<bonny> when you multiplayer can i [lay against people online ya do u know of any old fps
<bonny> and by the way what is the aim of the game in luola
<zerothis> bonny: Luola, shoot the other guys till they explode, don't crash into the walls, don't get shot
<bonny> but is it online multiplayer and how do i shoot
<zerothis> bonny: pretty sure its online. you shoot with keyboard or gamepad according to how you define the controls in the config section. there is a whole caveflyer genre and linux has quite a few of them. here's some <http://www.uvlist.net/search?sort=year&fplat=106&fvisu=tags&ftag=caveflyer>. the caveflyer gnere has a long history on UNIX (therefore they've been ported to linux)
<bonny> so when im playing im playing aginst real people?
<bonny> do u not understand i mean not against friends or family sitting next to me  i mean online as in i play against people from a differentcountry
<zerothis> i'm sure some of those, if not all, have online play
<zerothis> afk
<bonny> How do i play against other people in the world on luola
<bonny> Ok I love the old classic game Doom. Now I want to play online so I downloaded python-zdaemon from lx terminal but which category will it be in and how would i open it from lx terminal
<bonny_> Answer My Question PLEASE!!!!
<bonny> Please answer
<bonny> I hate this channel no one ever answers ive been waiting for 3 hours now OMG
<MrChrisDruif> You downloaded python-zdeamon...what does it even do?
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: ^
<MrChrisDruif> Well bonny if you don't even respond, I'll be off to bed. Sleep well everyone :)
#lubuntu 2011-04-01
<shuttle> hi, i need help i want to save my lubuntu-os and cant find sth in web
* head_victim changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu 10.10 has been released || Please use the Bit-Torrent to download at http://j.mp/lu-10-10 || Off-topic discussion in #lubuntu-offtopic || Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || A review of Lubuntu - http://bit.ly/gXlJ94 || 11.04 Beta Available via Torrent @ http://bit.ly/evSw8P
<NRWlion> hey guys, need help with sources.list. some1 available?
<daweed> hi
<daweed> i want to ask why in lubuntu i cant open the cityville of facebook ?
<Unit193> daweed: Do you have flash or gnash installed?
<daweed> i have a flash installed
<daweed> and i watch youtube
<daweed> but is very pour performance
<daweed> i had use on other computers the mint and the regular ubuntu or the yimos of linux and all work fine
<daweed> and in some web pages is not working the flash player
<Unit193> Do you have/need restricted drivers?
<daweed> no restricted drivers
<daweed> already check
<Unit193> Did you configure X? (this has helped me)
<daweed> ohhh no
<daweed> it configure itself
<daweed> ive never done that before
<daweed> i once try to use the dsl
<daweed> damm small linux
<daweed> but i didnt know how to do it
<Unit193> !x
<ubot5> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<daweed> tnks
<quib29874> I want a link to a distro Lubuntu10.4
<quib29874> Direct Link
#lubuntu 2011-04-02
<bonny> does anyone know a facebook hacker for linux
 * aetherian stabs bonny in the throat
<bonny> why
<bonny> i really need it
<aetherian> LART time
<bonny> ?
<bonny> do u know of a facebook hacker
<aetherian> someone else stab this guy for me
<szczur> bonny, there's none and there will never be
<bonny> :(
<jmarsden> bonny: If a "Facebook hacker" does what I think it does, it would not be considerate, respectful or collaborative to use it.  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<bonny> omg u guys dont know we basically do it for fun friends hack my account all the time and they wont tell me how they do it so i need one
<aetherian> darn internet
<john123> hello
<semitones> sup?
<john123> hi semitones, are you familiar with java programming editor in lubuntu?
<semitones> no, I've never used it :/ sorry!
<semitones> maybe someone else will see your question though
<Shogoot> hey people. wondering why the command sudo /etc/init.d/lxde stop dont work.... isint the desktop of Lubuntu LXDE?
<msucan> hello
<msucan> where do i find info about the latest lubuntu beta?
<Shogoot> isint Lubuntu beta the same as ubuntu beta? 11.04 comming out 28 april?
<msucan> Shogoot: should be
<msucan> but i want to know about lubuntu-specific changes
<msucan> i am configuring an old laptop now and i want a lightweight distro
<msucan> puppy linux or lubuntu :)
<Shogoot> im afraid i wouldn know
<msucan> i'd favor an ubuntu based distro, but i don't know much about lubuntu
<msucan> hehe
<msucan> no worries
<Shogoot> im guessing but maybe you should look for changes in lxdm? the desktop thing?
<msucan> yeah
<bonny> Is there any way to make my videos faster?
<mark76> Why the heck would anyone want to make their videos faster?
<bioterror> haha
<jmarsden> msucan: Info on beta1 release is at https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg03691.html .  More info is supposed to be at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing but noone has updated it since Alpha 3, it seems :)
<aguitel> how change setting in "time and date" under lxde?
<jmarsden> aguitel: In Lubuntu 10.10, click on the bird, then on Preferences, then on Time and Date
<aguitel> jmarsden, i am in 10.04
<aguitel> jmarsden, no time and date
<jmarsden> I don't have a running Lubuntu 10.04 to test with right now.  What are you trying to change?
<aguitel> jmarsden, mm/dd/aaaa  to dd/mm/aaaa
<jmarsden> Oh... that is a locale change.  Set your locale to be correct for your country and the date and time formats should change too.
<aguitel> jmarsden, how i do that
<jmarsden> aguitel: I'm not sure if there is a GUI way to change that in Lubuntu.  Edit the file /etc/default/locale and reboot?
<jmarsden> Usually you tell Ubuntu what country/locale you are in at install time.
<aguitel> ok thanks
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<Brunoirs> have lubuntu now
<Brunoirs> hehe
<MrChrisDruif> Great Brunoirs :)
<Brunoirs> Like it
<Brunoirs> iim happy
<MrChrisDruif> Even better to hear Brunoirs, did you have Linux experience before?
<Brunoirs> Yes
<Brunoirs> littlebit
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, what did you try before?
<Brunoirs> ubuntu
<Brunoirs> 5.10  :D
<Brunoirs> and dapper drake
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, that's a long time ago :D
<MrChrisDruif> For how long did you use it?
<Brunoirs> a year maybe
<Brunoirs> but long time ago
<Brunoirs> was 2006 i think
<Brunoirs> But now i got a "new" laptop and i decided to install lubuntu on it
<MrChrisDruif> 5.10 was October 2005 (5 is year, 10 is month)
<Brunoirs> yes know
<MrChrisDruif> A "new" laptop? :P
<Brunoirs> but dapper drake was 2006
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: I upgraded (format, reinstall) Ubuntu 6.10 to Lubuntu 10.04 (then 10.10 came out few weeks later)
<Brunoirs> yes a dell latitude xps :P
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193: That's why I'm waiting with Lubuntu now...next should be available in less then 4 weeks
<MrChrisDruif> Brunoirs: Those are pretty powerful machines right?
<Brunoirs> Yes really powerful :D
<Brunoirs> I think its a real nicec laptop
<Brunoirs> Its enough for me
<MrChrisDruif> Brunoirs: XPS are gaming laptops afaik :P
<Brunoirs> My laptop not anymore :P
<Brunoirs> Can i play Starcraft 1 on it?
<Brunoirs> Under lubuntu?
<Brunoirs> Maybe with Wine?
<bioterror> you can play xbill
<MrChrisDruif> Brunoirs: You can probably play it with Wine indeed :)
<Brunoirs> xbill?
<Brunoirs> really?
<Brunoirs> Thought with Wine its laggin
<MrChrisDruif> I never heard of xbill
<bioterror> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=72
<bioterror> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=11123
<Brunoirs> cool thx
<Papaaa> www.snowlinux.de www.computerhilfe-forum.com www.cfreakz.de www.larstorbenkremer.de
<pam61> Can anyone point me towards docs that will tell me how to set a vnc server (x11vnc) to run at startup? I've not used lxde before, so I'm a bit lost ;-)
<pam61> Nobody?
#lubuntu 2011-04-03
<pam61> Any ideas even on what config file I should edit to get the VNC server to run at startup?
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.backoffice.be/prod_uk/Packard_Bell/p820401256_packard_bell_easy_note_e3268se_athlon_xp-m_2500.asp
<kristian-aalborg> I'm putting lubuntu on this or something like it shortly, anybody tried that?
<lighta> hoi, how can I change icon dispotition on lxde ? there on a grid right now I don't want this
<hutch> shock flash for Chromium in Lubuntu 10.10 keeps crashing. How do I sort it please?
<hutch> shockwave*
<lighta> hoi, how can I change icon dispotition on lxde ? there on a grid right now I don't want this
<donnie> System icons are broken in natty b1 i see red circle no entry sign
<Semitones> Where are the lubuntu natty images located?
 * Semitones should probably google it :P
<Unit193> https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg03691.html
<Semitones> ty ty ty :)
<UBuxuBU> good morning technicians
<valgr>  kalimera se olous  katevasa apo ATI ena driver gia tin karta grafikon k telionsei se .run
<valgr>  pos to kano install
<UBuxuBU> egna waldar vein tu maca
<aris_> hello
<aris_> anyone knows how to connect a notebook to tv?
<ericy> aris_:  Do you want to use a TV as a display monitor?
<ericy> aris_:  Or do you want to "tune" and select TV channels?
<aris_> Tv as a monitor and/for movies. Cables seem ok. I am reading know there is a setting to be done (xorg). Not sure what to do though.
<ericy> aris_:  (As an interesting side point: I have two  Nokia cellphones and both I can connect to my 22 inch TV as an external display (if I'm looking at youtube videos or photos on my Nokia, I can see it at same time on my 22 inch TV).
<ericy> aris_:  As for your requirement, I don't know how to do it in Ubuntu.
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu or Lubunutu?
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu*
<aris_> Lubuntu on the notebook, but i am looking through the Ubuntu tutorials. I also have Ubuntu on my desktop computer.
<ericy> I suspect (or guess) that it will be same or similar to do in both Lubuntu and Ubuntu.  (I use both on my notebook; right now I'm running Lubuntu in a 4GB usb stick.)
<MrChrisDruif> ericy: You might also be very much mistaking, as Ubuntu uses Gnome for Window Management where Lubuntu uses OpenBox. Two very different beasts :)
<ericy> aris_:  Let me know what you find. I think I would like to do it also (in both Lubuntu and Ubuntu).
<MrChrisDruif> Gnome is metacity, sorry
<ericy> Mr
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah?
<ericy> MrChrisDruif:  OK.
<MrChrisDruif> aris_: Which is connected to the TV?
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu or Lubuntu?
<aris_> Nothing yet, it may take me a day or so. I know there are differences and will look the Lubuntu site as well. I will be joining you later on from my desktop. Notebook is the one to be connected to the tv, and what i am using now. I installed Lubuntu on it yesterday.
<ericy> MrChrisDruif:  aris_ wants to connect a TV monitor to his Lubuntu notebook
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, does the desktop have to be extended to the TV or duplicated?
<aris_> Sorry guys, i have to leave. Family coffee time. I will join you in an hour or so.
<MrChrisDruif> Cheers aris_
<aris_> Bye for now.
<ericy> MrChrisDruif:  (Bye aris_) I'm still interested to "duplicate" my Lubuntu desktop.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, duplicating it is. I'll go search the web :)
<ericy> MrChrisDruif:  Thanks.
<MrChrisDruif> ericy: Did you find something like Display Settings or lxrandr?
<MrChrisDruif> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXRandr
<ericy> MrChrisDruif:  Thanks, I'll check out that link!
<MrChrisDruif> Or you might (as suggested in the link) install grandr for more options
<ericy> MrChrisDruif:  OK.
<ericy> aris_:  MrChrisDruif has suggested link: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXRandr
<aris_> Thanks to both. I am looking at the link now, it should be ok. I will see if it in the notebook configurations..
<aris_> The monitor settings do not pick up a second monitor (the tv). Any ideas? Maybe my tv settings are not set properly.
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe it doesn't detect is, because TV doesn't send a signal back to the machine? I don't know precisely how that al works, but I believe VGA & DVI send a signal back from "Hey, I'm here. I want some image to show" well to the TV just sits there?
<aris_> I think the notebook should detect the svideo connector. The tv is just a receiver as far as i know. I am gonna try to lacate the tvs' manual just in case i'm doing something wrong from the tv part.
<aris_> And the video connection is svideo into RCA.
<gMet> hi
<gMet> how make lubuntu connect with wifi on a asus eee pc 1015 Pem ?
<gMet> bye
<aris_> Anyone knows of any tool for hard disks to stamp a bad sector?
<Malina> hey... I was wondering... If I install lubuntu... can I still maintain it as a vanilla ubuntu?
<Malina> as in , the updates will come from the reps, but I mean can I install the usual .deb packages.. I presume yes but just checking
<Malina> don't feel too happy about the G3 till it i more customisable.. xfce ain't bad but I prefer lxde
<Malina> so think I am going back to lubuntu, but I never used it for very long
<Malina> the alternative is taking a headless ubuntu and adding flux + lxde but think getting it preconfigured is safer an dbetterf
<Unit193> Asking if you can download a random deb and install? you can do that
<Malina> ok Unit193
<Malina> like for example.. oh look, Hydrogen doesn't show up in the lubuntu rep but does in ubuntu rep (not sure if they are identical, which if they are, answers my Q of course).. but just wasn't sure
<Malina> thanks
<head_victim> Malina: they use exactly the same repositories
<Malina> ya ok
<Malina> awesome :)
<head_victim> I can get hydrogen on my installation of Lubuntu, I just checked
<Malina> then , lubuntu it is
<Malina> very ince
<Malina> ye, the thign is, I am on arch right now.. but think some of the vbox modules don't load or something as both kubuntu and ubuntu natty betas have had some installtion error but still nd up seemignly working
<Malina> but I am gonna wipe the disk so want a good install and I have lubuntu 10.10
<Malina> so will do that
<Malina> and pehraps do a dist upgrade when natty is released rather
<head_victim> Sounds good
<Malina> KDE is nice but jhust doesn't respond the way I want on an ATI card
<Malina> but might add it next to lxde just to run tests
<head_victim> Easy to do, just install both packages and you can pick what to boot into each time.
<Malina> I'm all fro eye candy as long as it doesn't clog up.. kde does and G3 hmm just is weird
<Malina> ye
<head_victim> I gotta run so hopefully that answers your questions :)
<Malina> I liked lubuntu a lot .. I use it in my encrypted super secret vm ;p
<Malina> (irony)
<Malina> btw do you know when natty is meant to be released.. is it within a week or rather mid/+ april?
<head_victim> Late April, 28th I think
<Malina> oki, ye I don't want to wait that long, I guess I will just do the dist -upgrade thing when that time comes... thanks!
<head_victim> No worries, I'm off to work now so hopefully someone else will be along if you have more questions
<leszek> hi
<MrChrisDruif> What? Questions? :P
#lubuntu 2012-03-26
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> is there a gui in LXDE that lets me set up custom startup apps when I log in?
<ptrkmj> Update Manager pops up showing a list of "Important security updates" but when I check them in Synaptic they all come from oneiric-updates distribution (not oneiric-security). Why they're being tagged as security related then?
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> yet, another sunny day
<KM0201> sunny=HOT!
<hosoka> yes, but not here.
<hosoka> the reason I came into this chat was the autologin feature in LXDM.
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome
<KM0201> hosoka: never used it... :)
<MrChrisDruif> Could you come to #lubuntu-offtopic ?
<hosoka> have seen that it was not easy to have this sorted out and still for some newbies difficult to tweak. If there was a nice gui for this just with a click ....
<hosoka> ok
<hosoka> right away :-)
<KM0201> to me, if Linus wanted us to use autologin, he wouldn't have created log in screens.. :)
<Unit193> It exists and works fine, what file are you editing?
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> In Gnome there's a GUI for "startup applications." I love this because it has the custom command feature. I have an rsync command in there that runs each time I log in automatically. Is there a similar feature in Lubuntu/LXDE?
<MrChrisDruif> roasted; you can auto-start apps
<MrChrisDruif> roasted; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<roasted> MrChrisDruif: not to sound like a weenie, but there's no GUI equivalent?
<MrChrisDruif> Afaik not
<MrChrisDruif> Well, GUI way...
<MrChrisDruif> Go to /usr/share/applications/ with PCmanFM, copy the requested app go to ~/.config/autostart/ (create if needed), paste and the rest is GUI already
<roasted> Also, does PCMan support samba shares?
<MrChrisDruif> Custom command you can just "create" an empty file with the required command in it
<roasted>  bin bash style, eh?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not sure, but I think cron can also be used for trigging the file at boot up
<roasted> I think cron can handle @reboot flags.
<roasted> I like to avoid using cron unless it's a system wide task. This in particular is a per user task.
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, you get the point right?
<roasted> Sure do. :)
<roasted> I'm just trying to find a super light distro for my file server.
<roasted> But during my hunt I was trying to see what features I would like it to have for it to be my main desktop OS.
<roasted> which is where my curiosity of the GUI command thing came about.
<KM0201> roasted: let me get this straight
<KM0201> you want a main desktop OS, to be a fileserver?
<roasted> KM0201: I sort of had a sidelined agenda with this.
<roasted> KM0201: I have Ubuntu 11.04 on my file server now. I was going to search around for a different, lightweight one to use instead.
<KM0201> really it makes no sense for a fileserver, to be a "main desktop" as well.
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed
<roasted> KM0201: but during my search I began thinking, what if I would have this same OS as my maind esktop?
<KM0201> again, are we talking file server, or desktop?
<roasted> KM0201: well, it's a kind of a multi use box.
<KM0201> ..
<roasted> KM0201: I use it heavily for torrents. I also run video surveillance on it. etc.
<KM0201> i'm more confused now
<roasted> but it's running raid and it's where I rsync my data to.
<KM0201> so why not juse use it as a file server, and then use it a desktop/laptop for general purposes?
<roasted> it's a low powered box, significantly lower powered than my desktop. That's why I use it for torrents and video surveillance since it runs all the time.
<roasted> then I use my personal desktop for whatever else.
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> so... maybe i'm misunderstanding
<KM0201> why do you want to put a desktop OS on it?
<roasted> honestly, just for managing torrents.
<roasted> remote in, see what's running, etc.
<roasted> it's not like the gui is hurting anything
<KM0201> if it's just for managing torrents, you can probably set up either a simple Ubuntu server, or if you want a webUI, openmediavault is based on debian, and pretty easy
<MrChrisDruif> roasted; ever tried deluge's console view?
<MrChrisDruif> deluge-console
<KM0201> no, its probably not hurting anything, but it makes very little sense
<roasted> MrChrisDruif: I have not.
<roasted> It's a dual core box with a gig of RAM. I don't see what the issue is about running a GUI on it.
<MrChrisDruif> It also has a WebUI apparently
<KM0201> transmission-daemon has a really easy webUI... if you use that to run your torrents.
<KM0201> (thats what i use.
<MrChrisDruif> Ugh, transmission
<KM0201> i like it
<MrChrisDruif> (Slow as hell)
<roasted> If I was trying to squeeze a file server on 128mb of RAM I can see that argument being more warranted.
<roasted> or, if say, I was running it in an enterprise environment
<roasted> but, I'm not. so, gui. :D
<KM0201> MrChrisDruif: i dunno, it's always been plenty fast for me
<KM0201> i dunno, i've got a good amount of experience on Ubuntu-server and the desktop OS's (as i recently just rebuilt my server), and to me, it makes zero sense to have a gUI on a fileserver
<tata> I have Lubuntu 11.10 and  now install gnome alsa mixer but not work, why?
<KM0201> why did you install gnome-alsamixer?
<tata> because i need some mixer and this mixer is good work on lubuntu 10.04
<tata> and it is also in synaptic packing
<roasted> KM0201: I would typically agree. But I do use this system for quite a lot where having the GUI is nice.
<roasted> I have 3 monitors on my desk, 1 for this box and 2 for my desktop. Makes it nice just to easily see across 3 screens what's up.
<KM0201> tata: i really don't know.. never used gnome-alsamixer
<roasted> originally I wanted all 3 monitors on my main desktop but it seems as if linux and gpu drivers are a little poor in that department unless you have identical graphics cards. (I did not, eh)
<tata> it is simple and very good, but in lu 10.04
<tata> why not opperate in Lubuntu 11.10?
<[S]coop> Hi guys =)
<[S]coop> One question, is it possible to reorder the main menu ? How ?
<[S]coop> Just found my answer, Google is definitely m best friend, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu =P
<KM0201> [S]coop: menu editing is one of those areas where lxde could do much better
<[S]coop> Thanks KM0201, I just discovered it. But it's not so bad.
<KM0201> [S]coop: it's not "so bad"... but it could be much better
<KM0201> editing a configuration file to make menu changes, is very annoying
<[S]coop> +1
<[S]coop> http://lxmed.sourceforge.net/ can handle it, have to check that
<rocky> my irc channel listing keeps getting longer and longger
<Unit193> Try using /part ?
<sheenzz> what's up
<sheenzz> doesnt no one use this?
<phillw> sheenzz: this channel is for support, general chat is on #lubuntu-offtopic
<sheenzz> oh
<KM0201> it's quiet here because nobody has any problems.. :)
<sheenzz> ah i do
<KM0201> well, then by all means, share it
<sheenzz> oh i have lubuntu 10.10 but i want lubuntu 11.10 how do i get it?
<cowmix> I just have to say that Lubuntu saved my sanity.. thank you Lubuntu team!
<KM0201> sheenzz: upgrade 10.10 to 11.04, then 11.04 to 11.10
<Unit193> cowmix: Glad you like it.
<sheenzz> by going in what
<KM0201> !upgrade | sheenzz
<ubottu> sheenzz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sheenzz> oh thanks much, by the way i like lubuntu so easy to use and comfortable time
<sheenzz> =)
<KM0201> i love it
<sheenzz> oh what do ubuntu mean again
<KM0201> what does it mean?
<KM0201> i have no idea
<KM0201> probably some sort of "peace and harmony"
<pAt__> Humanity
<KM0201> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy)
<sheenzz> i think it's humanity toward others
<KM0201> i dunno
<phillw> http://www.jonobacon.org/2008/12/19/the-ubuntu-ethos/
<KM0201> to me, it means "virus free computing"
<phillw> amongst other things.
<bodhi_zazen> sheenzz: Ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning : "Can't install Debian".
<pAt__> To me it means no need of make files anymore :D
<KM0201> that to.. for sure
<KM0201> bodhi_zazen: lol, been a while since i heard that one
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<phillw> lol bodhi_zazen I think Nelson Mandela himself gave the best description I have even heard :) http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDkQtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DODQ4WiDsEBQ&ei=ANxwT7H7H8S08QO654XADQ&usg=AFQjCNHGd_OvwNnzRfypVtgygAMsTxKjQw
<sheenzz> yeah, i am now updating my os just learn how to
<bodhi_zazen> A person with ubuntu is open and available to others, affirming of others, does not feel threatened that others are able and good, for he or she has a proper self-assurance that comes from knowing that he or she belongs in a greater whole and is diminished when others are humiliated or diminished, when others are tortured or oppressed. ~ Archbishop Desmond Tutu, 1999
<sheenzz> Km0201: what do you mean?
<KM0201> what do i mean?
<sheenzz> about no more need to make filies
<KM0201> sheenzz: i didn't say that, someone else did, but if i understood himc orrectly, he doesn't have to compile software any longer (because ubuntu's repos are packed w/ software)
<pAt__> Exactly
<KM0201> anybody else using 12.04?
<sheenzz> oh
<bodhi_zazen> KM0201: not only am I using 12.04 , but I build a custom 12.04 iso =)
<KM0201> lol
<sheenzz> bodhi_zazen: nice
<bodhi_zazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/
<bodhi_zazen> screenshots ^^
<bodhi_zazen> I was planning a custom lubuntu spin , but my kernel bug was accepted so no need =)
<KM0201> http://imagebin.org/205277
<KM0201> i just keep mine w/ a sexy simplicty
<KM0201> *simplicity
<bodhi_zazen> Nice KM0201
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/img/gentoo.png
<bodhi_zazen> That is my current gentoo desktop
<bodhi_zazen> Openbox + tint2 + conky
<sheenzz> can you like print screen it and send it to mi
<sheenzz> me
<bodhi_zazen> printscreen of what sheenzz ?
<sheenzz> your os home page
<bodhi_zazen> Which os =)
<bodhi_zazen> this - http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-gma500-live-cd/
<bodhi_zazen> or Zenix - http://zenix-os.net/index.html
<sheenzz> didnt you customize yours?
<bodhi_zazen> I did, but once was not enough, so I have a few customized OS littering the internet
<sheenzz> yeah nice
<bodhi_zazen> I can send a tar ball or the backgrounds if you wish
<sheenzz> send the backgrounds
<bodhi_zazen> Which ones do you want ?
<KM0201> just put htem on imagebin
<sheenzz> any i guess
<pcroque> What file do I need to modify in Lubuntu to stop pcmanfm from managing my desktop? I would still like it running in the background to handle events like plugging in a usb device, etc.
<sheenzz> how can i updated 10.10 to 11.10?
<Xubuntu1204> u can't
<Xubuntu1204> first u have to go through 11.04
<Xubuntu1204> :p
<Xubuntu1204> cause it's not a LTS version
<Xubuntu1204> 10.10
<Xubuntu1204> same problem here :p
<Myrtti> too late...
<Myrtti> gone already
<ss> olá
<ss> tem algum brasileiro
<Guest35802> have one brasililian
#lubuntu 2012-03-27
<uBUXUBu> good morning purveyors of goodwill
 * benonsoftware waves to uBUXUBu 
<sheenzz> hey
<AngelForget> lubuntu 12.04 is very fast compliment
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks AngelForget
<AngelForget> MrChrisDruif,  but how come there are no updates...?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know, when did you install and when was the last update you've got?
<AngelForget> MrChrisDruif, I just installed the 12.04 beta 2 but does not give me updates
<MrChrisDruif> You've just installed the Beta2 (candidate) ISO?
<AngelForget> yes
<MrChrisDruif> phillw; ^ ?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know if there are new updates for that one yet, but phillw might know
<AngelForget> Thanks MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Otherwise gilir (head of dev) should know, but he isn't around
<phillw> AngelForget: if you're running 20120327 or the 20120327.1 (for desktop) you have the latest builds. There is a feature freeze in effect, so no updates are being launched.
<phillw> but there are re-spins to fix critical bugs. (Such as a kernel crash / not able to partition etc.).
<MrChrisDruif> To add to phillw; only bug-fixes could be send as updates
<AngelForget>  phillw  i have the beta 2 desktop Lubuntu 12.04 precise,
<AngelForget> phillw, then to solve the various bugs will be released in several future updates?
<phillw> there will be a respin tonight and updates will then be available.
<AngelForget> However, the 12.04 is very well done compared to 11.10 and is more stable much faster
<MrChrisDruif> It's always good to hear positive news about the development release. Thanks again AngelForget ^_^
<phillw> AngelForget: lubuntu has more testers this cycle, so we have been able to get bugs reported quickly thus allowing devs to spend time fixing instead of testing :)
<ikonia> have you never had official testers before ?
<ikonia> I'm shocked, the quality of release has been as high as it has if you've not had testers
<MrChrisDruif> ikonia; the devs were also testers (yikes!)
<AngelForget> phillw,  Lubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 has many bugs as I see
<MrChrisDruif> AngelForget; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Reporting_Bugs
<ikonia> MrChrisDruif: impressive that it's been of a such a high quality then
<MrChrisDruif> ikonia; indeed. But you know the saying "Think twice, build once"
<phillw> ikonia: more impressive is the mac guys who basically joined 2 days before beta 1 and have learned all about iso tracker :)
<MrChrisDruif> (cut once, but you get the idea)
<phillw> AngelForget: fortunately not too many critical ones.
<AngelForget> phillw, I was very surprised by the speed of writing and the new fonts and icons. I had never tried a vers. beta so well structured
<phillw> AngelForget: Raphael, our art guy, pulled the rabbit out of the magicians hat to sqiush that bug!
<AngelForget> Not else to say but just do indeed many many congratulations to all the staff of programming that Lubuntu 12.04
<phillw> AngelForget: if you're interested in helping with the testing, please feel free to join https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa have a mailing list on there where we can discuss stuff without flooding the main list.
<AngelForget> phillw,  thanks i I immediately sign up
<phillw> AngelForget: approved
<AngelForget> more and more thanks phillw
<phillw> our thanks to you, testers are always welcome.
<AngelForget> I must go, I greet you all of the chan and even a super thank you phillw
<sva> hey - i am using lubuntu sometimes on 2 screens (laptop + external). i am using the "monitor settings" to start the second screen and than ARAndrR to adjust
<sva> but it seems it is just possible wo make one big screen out of those 2
<sva> but this is not what i want, as the size is different. so at the laptop screen there is always one of the panels disapperaring (it is in that part of the big virtual screen that doesnt have an real existing screen
<sva> what i want (as it has been in ubuntu): one screen is primary, one secondary. both having their panels where they belong :)
<smile4ever> bye! :)
<pcroque> sva: I don't think lxpanel works well with two screens. I finally switched to tint2, which works great with two screens.
 * sva asks google for tint2 
<sva> :)
<bioterror> in tint2 you can also have "launchers"
<sva> looks good on the first look, thanks a lot
<bioterror> and make it open lxmenu :D
<pcroque> Actually, I have tint2 running for the task switcher, and a short lxpanel running for menu, tray, etc.
<sva> bioterror: what is launchers in this context?
<bioterror> but it's a little bit tricky
<bioterror> sva, just a moment
<bioterror> sva, http://ricecows.org/launcher.png
<bioterror> those icons in the bottom left corner
<sva> ah! okay, i already have them in the lxpanel
<bioterror> ofcourse you have them in lxpanel ;)
<sva> but I dont think that tne panel is the problem - the problem is, that the ARandR doesnt make 2 screens
<sva> but 1 virtual screen with an expanded panel
<sva> that is invisible on the smaller screen
<bioterror> wish I got a dime every time I hear Xorg + two displays gives headache
<bioterror> I could quit my daily job and just read irc screen ;)
<sva> bioterror: :D
<sva> but it worked so well with ubuntu!!1!
<sva> :)
<bioterror> technically there should be no difference between lubuntu and ubuntu
<bioterror> except how panels works
<sva> no but the gui for monitor settings are totally different
<sva> sorry i am not so deep into that stuff. i just know that it looked different and it did different things ;)
<sva> in lubuntu you can (native) just say "second screen on/off" but no adjusting. thats why i installed this ARandR thing
<sva> in ubuntu there was already (native) an adjusting thing. setting primary screens and so on
<bioterror> http://linuxconfig.net/wp-content/gallery/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/system_settings_v1-2-2.png
<bioterror> something like that?
<sva> yes, not that fancy, but nearly :)
<bioterror> I'm going to promise to check this dual screen thing next week
<bioterror> when I get time to move some files and install lubuntu and plug into my display and play with it
<sva> are you developing as well?
<bioterror> nope, but then I can answer easier
<bioterror> :D
<sva> :D
<sva> thats really nice. i'll keep you updated if i find anything new. but atm i made kind of a workaround by re-organising the panel, so that the corner that isnt seen doesn have any important things
<bioterror> my desktop computer is nowdays connected to tv, so I have my monitor hanging without use
<sva> and i will have a look on that tint2 anyway
<bioterror> oh well
<bioterror> I could just copy all the files to my router and install lubuntu
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> and grab them from there
<sva> doesnt make any difference if it is an tv or an monitor, does it?
<sva> why are you hangig around here without having lubuntu installed, if i am allowed to ask? :D
<bioterror> becouse my computers seems to break down and I have few different systems installed
<sva> bioterror: hehe, was the same with mine, so i choosed lubuntu instead of ubuntu
<sva> but actually i am not quite sure to keep it. i mean, its not _that_ faster and also i hoped for longer battery power (that seems to be a kernel thing)
<sva> and i am installing and installing stuff that is missing - so i am not sure if my user-behaviour fits the lubuntu-philosophie ;)
<bioterror> you have a decent laptop?
<sva> yes! thinkpad, sure thing :)
<bioterror> it's harder to see the difference then
<sva> but already some years old - but i dont like that new levono stuff. and it fits for me. most of the things i do is per "screen" on a server.
<sva> so its just a terminal with webbrowser, actually
<bioterror> mostly yes
#lubuntu 2012-03-28
<seblabel> is there a language convenience here ?
<sva> seblabel: usually everyone speaks english, as far as i know
<seblabel> ok
<seblabel> no french so
<seblabel> :)
<sva> seblabel: you can try :)
 * sva cannot speak french on a technical level, but may be someone else. there are alot people in here
<seblabel> i'm having some problem with my system and i was thinking of changing it with lubuntu
<sva> you could use the live cd to try out if you'll get rid of the problems :)
<seblabel> my wife is using lubuntu for some time
<seblabel> and i have here lucid lynx 10.04 x86
<seblabel> i wanted to know if i can get more with x86-64 (i have a amd64 cpu)
<seblabel> can i have incompatibilities if uses lubuntu x86-64
<seblabel> instead of x86
<mr-squidley> seblabel: do you mean as in sharing files? or will x86 packages install on amd64
<seblabel> hey
<seblabel> yes, is a x86 package compatible ?
<seblabel> i mean, every
<seblabel> my aim is to know if it is usefull to use a x86-64 version instead of a x86
<mr-squidley> yes and no its more a personally choice your hardware may run faster with amd64 ... but you may find more packages are compatible for x86
<seblabel> humm
<seblabel> thinks
<AngelForget> Good afternoon to all
<AngelForget> with new updates Lubuntu 12.04 beta 2 is very good
<phillw> AngelForget: glad to hear they didn't break anything with the push to get the 'final' release candidate out for beta 2. Now all we need to do is test them all!
<AngelForget> phillw, certainly we must try to infinite
<AngelForget> phillw, However, I did a test of speed and memory between Lubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 and linux mint 12 lxde and there is no comparison Lubuntu is lighter is faster than linux mint 12 lxde
<phillw> AngelForget: you can see which need a test by viewing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/210/builds
<phillw> OMG. They've done nearly all of them!!!!!
<AngelForget> phillw, well I finished downloading the iso of ubuntu kde now I try on my laptop suffered from war
<phillw> AngelForget: great. it is (hopefully) the last respin before beta 2 goes live. If it is not, I'm going to have a tantrum & scream & scream & scream 'till I'm sick ;)
<AngelForget> restart and come back
<achero> salve a tutti posso fare una domanda ? vorrei istallare lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> !it | achero
<ubottu> achero: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<achero> ubuntu-it ok scusatemi..
<pmatulis> what is the default terminal again in Lubuntu?
<Derpadong> LXterminal
<ix_> hello, why can't I connect to any encrypted wireless network on lubuntu 12.04?
<ix_> I can't even click on any of them
<bioterror> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<phillw> bioterror: please use http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/210/builds
<phillw> we're on feature freeze :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, we can't use the dailies anymore? =(
<MrChrisDruif> ;-)
<phillw> MrChrisDruif: you *can* using the iso tracker lets you know of any gremlins :)
<phillw> after Ffreeze, the dailies are also on iso tracker. That's why I changed the wiki for testing to just point to one place :)
<phillw> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<kanliot> pcmanfm
<bioterror> w0w
<bioterror> at the last 12.04 works without problems ;)
<bioterror> and I got wild: /dev/sda5: UUID="49e21c38-6c8f-4672-8c99-6767159fb3a6" UUID_SUB="18b51e34-f9a9-46f4-bc9b-a58716dcf818" TYPE="btrfs"
<bioterror> ;)
<ltrojan> Hello all! I have a small question about printing images... the default viewer is GPicView which doesn't seem to have a printing option... is it possible to perhaps change the preferences to make it visible or printing images is simply not available in that image viewer?
<ltrojan> cheers!
<bioterror> I would probably change image viewer then
<ltrojan> yeah... just browsed the net a bit and found out that sadly the printing has not been implemented in gpicview... what a shame :(
<ltrojan> anyway, thanks for the reply bioterror...
<bioterror> np
<seblabel> yo!
<seblabel> it's done
<seblabel> i'm under lubuntu now
<seblabel> but my eyes hurt
<seblabel> cause everything is very small now!
<seblabel> the time for a process to start is small, very small
<seblabel> but everything is also written very small
<seblabel> :)
<MrChrisDruif> seblabel; afaik you can change the font etc
<bioterror> are you using television?
<seblabel> :)
<bioterror> with television you have to lift the size of the fonts
<seblabel> i'm new with openbox
<seblabel> i'm not using a tv
<bioterror> okay, then fonts should not be small
<bioterror> as I had to make them smaller on titlebar ;)
<seblabel> humm
<seblabel> i just tried to change lxterminal font size
<seblabel> increasing it from 10 to 11
<bioterror> ahahaha, Spinal Tap!
<seblabel> i guess that the best font depends on my screen resolution
<seblabel> font size i mean
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> if you have like 1920x1600 or what ever it was, you might want a little bigger font
<seblabel> yes 1920*1600 is what i'm using
<seblabel> but now 11 even if bigger than 10, looks a bit strange
<seblabel> like cloudy
<MrChrisDruif> Some fonts sizes might look imperfect...cloudy?
<seblabel> i mean, less clean
<seblabel> my english is poor
<seblabel> i meant that it looks not very accurate
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, some sizes aren't perfect. You could try 12 for instance (a more common font size)
<seblabel> oh, yes, you got it!
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<seblabel> thanks
<seblabel> i was frightened that this could be a graphic card driver problem
<seblabel> but, hopefully, it's not !
<seblabel> :)
<seblabel> i have read some documentation about openbox
<seblabel> and i would like to (re)create some keybindings that i was using often with gnome
<seblabel> do some of you use openbox (almost) without mouse ?
 * MrChrisDruif uses gnome-shell tbh
<bioterror> rxvt-unicode ;)
<MrChrisDruif> But keybindings can be assigned to all sorts of keys
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror; rxvt-unicode?
<bioterror> seblabel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F
<bioterror> seblabel, a small guide how to do it
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, yeah
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, bestest
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror; it misses the step to find out which code is meant for "special" keys
<bioterror> W-C-A :D
<seblabel> thanks
<bioterror> !bug 967348 | gilir
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967348 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "obconf is in the seed, but not in the ISO" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967348
<gilir> bioterror, thanks :)
<bioterror> sva, I have to take VGA cable from work
<sva> bioterror: hehe, i did the same for at home. at work we are anyway just using DVI so all the VGA cables got thrown away some day anyway
<bioterror> where I work for the next two days they just changed desktop computers which uses "HP multilink" :D
<bioterror> or what that is called, a propietary dvi kind of adapter which divides into two VGA connectors
<bioterror> DMS-59 to dual vga
<ALTAS> what is a good browser for lubuntu
<bioterror> chromium?-)
<KM0201> yup
<KM0201> its installed w/ Lubuntu
<KM0201> Chromium is the best browser for any OS actually... (Linux, Mac, or Windows)
<bioterror> some people tends to like firefox, but they are wrong ;)
<KM0201> FF used to be awesome, but i started noticing a serious downturn in the project, starting around 5.0
<ALTAS> any other, that's the default
<KM0201> if you don't like the default, just install another one, there's lots of choices
<bioterror> xxxterm?
<KM0201> firefox, opera, etc..
<ALTAS> need a really simple one
<bioterror> ALTAS, ^^
<KM0201> um, whats that other one for Linux, starts w/ an E?
<KM0201> it's a GUI though, not like xxxterm
<bioterror> xxxterm is graphical?
<KM0201> is it?
<KM0201> i was thinking it was command line
<ALTAS> there's a browser name xxxterm???
<bioterror>  apt-cache search xxxterm          .:20:21:56 on 12-03-28:.
<bioterror> xxxterm - Minimalist's web browser
<KM0201> Epiphany, thats it
<KM0201> never heard of xxx
<ALTAS> btw why when i use chromium to go on sites it saids download flash player but there isn't any flash player for linux =(
<bioterror> you have not installed lubuntu-restricted-extras
<ALTAS> install what>?
<bioterror> the difference between chrome and chromium is that the chrome comes bundled ith flash
<bioterror> ALTAS, open terminal and say: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<ALTAS> oh o.k. one sec
<KM0201> ALTAS: there's flash for Linux, you can install it like bioterror said, or download it from adobe.com   where did you get the idea there was no flash for linux/
<bioterror> I recommend using package manager
<bioterror> it ill be kept up-to-date
<KM0201> bioterror: i absolutely agree
<KM0201> just saying, if you need any proof there's a linux version, just go to adobe.com
<ALTAS> km0201: i search every where and didn't find any
<KM0201> ALTAS: it's there, your search failed
<bioterror> ALTAS, did you search package repository?-)
<KM0201> ALTAS: regardless, do what bioterror said... you'll have flash in 2min
<ALTAS> wait on a sec
<bioterror> KM0201, some people tends to like Midori too
<KM0201> bioterror: never heard of trhat one
<bioterror> w00t
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> it's part of the Elementary
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<benQ> what is a good lightweight browser?
<bioterror> midori
<benQ> is that a browser
<phillw> benQ: yes
<benQ> phillw: how can i get it using terminal
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install midori
<benQ> bioterror: oh gracias
<phillw> bioterror: it's in the repos? excellent, I must give it a try
<bioterror> ofcourse it is, it's part of the xfce goodies
<bioterror> and it supports html5 on youtube :-)
<benQ> bioterror: is it a simple browser
<bioterror> it is
<phillw> I
<MrChrisDruif> You?
<benQ> tan adios mi amigos
<phillw> bioterror: I know it has been mooted as a replacement for Chromium. Yes, that fun when we all argue what packages to use for 12.10 is soon to start :)
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> I hate that
<sva> mh never heard of midori before as well. sounds nice *install*
<phillw> bioterror: it is a bit of a scrap, but at least *we* get a choice :)
<bioterror> we'll get this "firefox is no better than chromium" and someone says that midori is still too far away from stable enough or something like that
<phillw> bioterror: we can pick anything in the repos.
<phillw> but, this is -ot
<benQ> where does files go when you have install them in terminal?
<bioterror> explain more
<benQ> like you have use that sudo apt- install thing, where do i find the files that had been install?
<bioterror> benQ, dpkg -L midori |less
<bioterror> -L lists files inside package
<bioterror> and where they are pushed on your system
<benQ> oh
<seblabel> thanks for the help people
<seblabel> good night
<seblabel> ;)
<benQ> how does transmission work?/
<list> how do you use transmission
<Flazer> i'm confused by your question
<Flazer> what do you mean how do you use it? as in, what is it used for?
<list> torrent
<Flazer> right. you open a torrent file with it, which connects to the servers and downloads said file
<list> so can you search for a file using it and download it from there
<Flazer> the way I use it is, I'll search for a torrent i want, using google or a torrent site
<Flazer> download the "torrent" file and open that with transmission
<Flazer> which downloads the file you want...say and iso or mp3 etc.
<list> oh, i also want a good browser know any
<Flazer> an*
<Flazer> in lubuntu, i use chromium
<Flazer> because it's lightweight and efficient
<Flazer> i also like opera
<list> how do you get opera
<Flazer> but firefox works well also, so it comes down to preference
<Flazer> you can download the file from www.opera.com
<Flazer> make sure you get the debian package, and it should open up using symantic
<list> using terminal
<Flazer> or you can go into symantic, search for the opera browser, and install the package that way
<Flazer> i don't think you even need terminal
<list> oh chromium doean't cut it for me
<Flazer> what about chrome?
<Flazer> which has built in flash support
<list> chrome, ah i havent tryed it yey
<list> yet
<Flazer> it's the google version of chromium (open source version of chrome you could say)
<Flazer> i just downloaded the opera debian package and launched it
<Flazer> it will just install for you that way
<list> oh that os are you running
<Flazer> lubuntu
<Flazer> but you can download the ubuntu one
<Flazer> since they're essentially the same except for the top layer
<Flazer> ie: the interface
<list> oh, does lubuntu need security things
<Flazer> security things?
<list> software
<Flazer> like antivirus?
<list> no the internet sec
<Flazer> firewalls? i don't think it comes standard, but it's something you can install
<bioterror> ubuntus comes with apparmor
<bioterror> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Flazer> it's like any other linux distrobution, just slated for lower spec machines
<Flazer> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<list> cool
<list> i see someting about appArmor on my pc
<phillw> list: AppArmour is a system you can install for if you are opening your computer up for outside access https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor has all the gory details
#lubuntu 2012-03-29
<AngelForget> good morning  all people on chan
<morri> i just updated- and it updated the flashplugin installer too but it won't work now?
<bioterror> really?
<bioterror> morri, sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin
<bioterror> could do the trick
<morri> ..
<morri> hm
<morri> i used the dpkg on plugininstaller, and it loaded it from the abode site, and said installed at last, but it still isnt working
<morri> i can only watch videos which arent flash :(
<bioterror> morri, did you restart your browser?
<morri> yes
<morri> i cached it , i resterted the pc..
<morri> also no use in epiphany, although it atleast uses hmtl 5 in youtube
<AngelForget> the beta 2 version of Lubuntu just come out with updates going very well
<morri> is it, my flash doesnt work but i am on the 11.10
<AngelForget> morri, install the extras package Lubuntu
<morri> I worked perfectly fine before this morning update
<morri> it*
<AngelForget> morri, go inside  synaptic and see if the package is installed extras Lubuntu
<AngelForget> morri, But you speak Italian?
<morri> nio
<morri> i have ubuntu restricted extras
<AngelForget> lubuntu restricted extras
<AngelForget> no ubuntu
<morri> why would that make a difference all of a sardine?
<AngelForget> is difference
<morri> yes but why if it ran alrioght for over a year would it make a difference now?
<Myrtti> it really shouldn't make any difference
<Myrtti> could you please describe a bit more in detail how it doesn't work?
<AngelForget>  morri sorry but you are using ubuntu or Lubuntu?
<marcelC> from where can I download the LXDE source code?
<morri> lubuntu
<morri> well i did my weekly update, i started went to a site with flash games, and it didn't do a thing
<AngelForget> well then why do you have installed  ubuntu restricted extras ?
<bioterror> marcelC, http://lxde.org/download
<bioterror> AngelForget, doesnt really matter
<bioterror> lubuntu-restricted-extras has some less packages
<bioterror> otherwise same stuff
<morri> yes
<marcelC> I have this command on the page, git clone git://lxde.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/lxde/[REPO_NAME]
<marcelC> with what sould I replace [REPRO_NAME]
<marcelC> ?
<morri> in any case i would nt have been able to run flash just fine till this morning other wise huh? , in any case, i installed the update , (flash 11.2) and since then it shows that it using the plug in (in plugin s in use) but it doesn't do anything, also won't work in epiphany, but html 5 works in epiphany on youtube)
<morri> and angelforget, i had ubuntu before, but i installed lubuntu desktop , and uninstalled ubuntu desktop.
<AngelForget> morri, attempts to install Lightspark that is an alternative to flash
<morri> i did try the config and new install etc.
<morri> havent done yet, i ll have a try,
<bioterror> morri, does it work with Chromium?
<morri> it is crashing in chromium
<morri> hm gnash or light spark
<AngelForget> Lightspark
<morri> it is neqwer huh?
<morri> whats the difference
<morri> The project is currently in an alpha status and provides the standalone
<morri> player and browser plugin for testing purposes only.
<morri> erm
<seblabel> hey!
<seblabel> i would like to change my lubuntu-rc.xml
<morri> nine of the flash programmes work
<morri> none*
<seblabel> when i do a C-A-T, it starts a lxterminal but it is not visible, it stays in the panel
<seblabel> how can i change the file in order to get lxterminal as the focused window ?
<seblabel> thanks for the help
<pcroque> seblabel: To fix that I put an entry in the <applications> section at the end of ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml. Here's the segment I put in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/905605/
<seblabel> thank you pcroque !
<seblabel> why should we use this <applications> ? and not changing the existing keybind ?
<pcroque> np glad to help.
<pcroque> I don't know. You could try putting <focus>yes</focus> in the existing keybind. That may be an easier solution.
<seblabel> i tried, it does not work :)
<seblabel> do i have to restart something to make the changes actives ?
<pcroque> Yes. openbox --reconfigure
<seblabel> ok, let's do it
<seblabel> humm i got an error here
<seblabel> i certainly did something wrong in the file
<seblabel> :/
<pcroque> What's the error?
<seblabel> syntax error in lubuntu-rc.xml
<seblabel> startTag: invalid name
<pcroque> And you changed the <applications> section?
<seblabel> yes
<seblabel> i don't find any errors
<seblabel> i mean, by myself
<pcroque> It sounds like there's a tag it doesn't like. Also...check that you didn't put in an extra <applications> tag. There's a long comment section after the <applications> tag.
<seblabel> humm nope the problem does not come from this
<seblabel> i take off this part
<seblabel> but no change in the error message
<seblabel> does the indentation essential in this file ?
<pcroque> The indentation shouldn't matter.
<seblabel> so, i guess i found
<seblabel> i used geany to change the file
<seblabel> the ^h command is used to replace a string
<seblabel> and i use bad \r for newline
<seblabel> let's change this and try again
<seblabel> everything is fine now ! thank you very much pcroque  !
<pcroque> Great. Glad it worked.
<seblabel> and now, for no appearant reason, lxterminal is focused when i use the keybind ... !
<seblabel> if you can help me with this configuration, it would be great
<seblabel> i now would love to use the «windows» key that is useless otherwise
<seblabel> my keybind for lxterminal would be great with windows+F11
<seblabel> i tried this Super_R-F11
<pcroque> seblabel: I have to go now, but there is a great configuration guide to openbox (the window manager for lubuntu) here: http://urukrama.wordpress.com/openbox-guide/
<pcroque> seblabel: Just make sure to backup your configuration file before you make changes.
<seblabel> ok, great
<seblabel> thank you !!
<pcroque> Have fun with it. Openbox is a great window manager.
<seblabel> it's done !
<seblabel> it was just W, not Super_R
<rtdos> how do i change the default window manager from kde to lxde without uninstalling kde?
<holstein> rtdos: i would just add lxde.. open a package manager, install LXDE, and choose it from the login screen
<KM0201> holstein: personally, i hate that solution
<KM0201> i would reinstall
<KM0201> especially with KDE, because you still end up w/ a bazillion unnecessary KDE apps
<tata> why my Lubuntu 11.10, always turn off my monitor (screen saver is disabled)?
<KM0201> you probably have it set to do that...
<KM0201> tata: go to menu/pref/power management     on the "General" option, uncheck "Monitor Power Management Control"
<tata> ok wait...
<tata> I dont have power management in preferences???
<mimmo> download
<EvilResistance> o.O
<FernandoCueva> hello I want to know which version of lubuntu is lts
<FernandoCueva> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<FernandoCueva> answer please
<holstein> FernandoCueva: whats the question?
<holstein> OH.. i see.. its the same as main ubuntu pretty much
<holstein> 10.04, then 12.04 will be
<Unit193> Well, the core is LTS, but since there are so few Lubuntu devs, the LXDE/L in Lubuntu isn't quite.
<holstein> yeah, the kernel and other things are maintained LTS.. and you likely wont have any issues
<tata> why my Lubuntu 11.10, always turn off my monitor (screen saver is disabled)?
<holstein> tata: could be hardware.. could be the locker.. whats the deal? when does it go down? does it come back?
<tata> ok, lubuntu not is perfect?
<FernandoCueva> do I need a minimal install is that for computer with less then 192mb of ram
<phillw> FernandoCueva: you can use alternate install.
<phillw> beta 2 lubuntu 12.04 has just been released :D http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/beta-2/
<FernandoCueva> dude
<KM0201> phillw: just curious, why is there an "amd64+mac" iso?  is that different from the normal 64bit iso?
<KM0201> i thought since most mac's ran on intel compatibles now.... "mac versions" of linux really weren't needed anymore (and hadn't been made by ubuntu for a while)
<phillw> KM0201: there are subtle differences
<KM0201> oh ok, i'd jsut never saw a iso with the "+mac" name..
<bioterror> you think most mac users knows that their cpu is x64?
<bioterror> they just know they have "superior apple computers" :D
<KM0201> hmm, good point
<KM0201> i hate talking to mac-heads to be honest
<bioterror> I hate to hear how their computer is more superior
<phillw> bioterror: My Mum has a Mac, back when I decided which system to get for her I chose Mac over windows :)
<KM0201> bioterror: no worse than some linux folks to be truthful.
<phillw> Unix machines were expensive critters!
<KM0201> thats my main reason for not liking mac's... i can't build a mac.. where i can build my pc's.
<bioterror> you can build your dream mac on their webpage
<KM0201> yeah, and they'll charge you a gazillion dollars to assemble it
<KM0201> lol
<phillw> oops thought i was in -ot (switches before I get told off!!)
<KM0201> phillw: is Ozone available yet?
<NEOhidra> i use XBMCbuntu - which should be a lxde distro but it is a barebone distro as you can see http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/D2/85/003c7896e9c1d285.png
<NEOhidra> would it be possible to get a gui for language support changes - like change the UI language. For example by installing a package maybe, but which one?
<phillw> KM0201: sorry?
<KM0201> nothing
<AngelForget> hello phillw
<AngelForget> but they have released another beta of Lubuntu?
<phillw> KM0201: do you mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Precise/Ozone
<phillw> AngelForget: it is the one from 28th March, no respin was required.
<KM0201> ya.. thats why i said nevermind.
<FernandoCueva> ok I checked the iso image is correct
<phillw> np, my brsain
<phillw> brain is little haggled atm :)
<FernandoCueva> now I want to install it to my pentium 3 via usb
<FernandoCueva> is there any website I can find info how to set up usb for lubuntu 10.04
<AngelForget> I also tested ubuntu kde, not bad, but Lubuntu and much faster and higher in my opinion
<phillw> FernandoCueva: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<KM0201> AngelForget: thats kind of the design of Lubuntu... "keep it simple stupid"... where KDE, tries to install every single app, utility, etc.. known to mankind
<KM0201> even as an experienced user, i find KDE a little overwhelming (not to mention every app starting with a "K" is very annoying)
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<AngelForget> I fully agree with you KM0201
<kosaidpo> any one knows why when i type www.google.com it takes me to localhost ??
<KM0201> no idea
<KM0201> is it doing it just in chromium, or does it do it in any browser?
<KM0201> what if you click the link as opposed to type it?
<kosaidpo> KM0201: both chromium and FF
<KM0201> if you click the link?
<kosaidpo> what link ??
<KM0201> http://www.google.com
<KM0201> if you click that, does it take you to google, or local host?
<kosaidpo> KM0201: let me test it
<kosaidpo> KM0201: sam
<kosaidpo> same
<FernandoCueva> I have issues
<FernandoCueva> I want to install lubuntu from a usb stick but my pentium3 doesn't boot off usb what can I do I dont' want to use cd
<phillw> FernandoCueva: does it have a floppy drive?
<KM0201> well that waas easy
<FernandoCueva> yes phillw
<Unit193> Might be able to boot from USB using plop.
<FernandoCueva> any guides?
<FernandoCueva> is a boot manager
<phillw> FernandoCueva: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16822/boot-from-a-usb-drive-even-if-your-bios-wont-let-you/
<phillw> is the clearest set of instructuons for plop I can find quickly.
#lubuntu 2012-03-30
<FernandoCueva> the ets are calling me I belong to the infinite
<list> hey, what do you type in to get apps through terminal
<Unit193> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install package
<list> oh thanks
<Unit193> apt-cache search words   or   apt-cache show package  are also handy.
<list> what do they do
<Unit193> Searches and shows info.
<list> oh so is there any more functions
<Unit193> Linked page should have all the info, and if not, the manpage for each is rather nice.
<Unit193> Just type in   apt-cache   and it'll show you what it has.
<list> oh so what goes sudo mean
<Unit193> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root")
<Unit193> gksudo is for GUIs
<list> cool thanks, GUIs???? huh (lost here)
<Unit193> Ggraphical user interface == GUI
<list> oh you mean for graph stuff or a os
<Unit193> list: What do you mean by "simple browser"?
<list> just have the basic functions and not alot of things
<Unit193> Browser options are generally: Chromium, Firefox, Midori, Opera, Eph(something), and others as well.
<list> and how to install
<Unit193> Same way as I just told you. You can also use Synaptic.
<list> oh o.k.
<phillw> Unit193: me thinks OP should be using LSC :)
<Unit193> That's in the newer version, and he asked about terminal as well.
<phillw> I saw, you can LSC to 11.10 as well :)
<FernandoCueva> is it necesary to format the file systems of the partitions if the partitions are already set for fat32 and etx3
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_install_Lubuntu_Software_Center
<phillw> FernandoCueva: yes
<phillw> linux will not install on fat32
<phillw> ext3 is quite old now & you should use ext4
<FernandoCueva> k
<FernandoCueva> fat32 is for the boot info
<FernandoCueva> is it ok to use it for the boot folder as I did on backtrack
<phillw> grub should be okay there.
<Unit193> phillw: It's not in the default repo.
<phillw> Unit193: it shows at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa ?
<Unit193> We can continue in offtopic if you wish, but that's not in a default install.
<FernandoCueva> I have a problem for lubuntu install
<FernandoCueva> I am reading the instalation guide but is confusing, it says to make The bootable partition should be FAT16 or FAT32 but when I do press create startp disk nothing happens
<FernandoCueva> I have the partition set to ext4 using the whole 4gb drive
<FernandoCueva> and is mouned
<FernandoCueva> I just notice the problem the guide says Run usb-creator using the -i IMG and I forget to remove IMG
<FernandoCueva> ok my problem now is I'm getting an error saying failed to install the bootloeader why is that?
<anodesni> Hi, I can't change the icon theme in lxde,  if I choose elementary it sticks at the gnome icons, any suggestions???
<bioterror> edit .desktop file
<bioterror> or what
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> I read without giving a thought
<bioterror> anodesni, which version are you running?
<bioterror> actually, sometimes pcmanfm needs to be restarted, I would suggest to logout and log back in after choosing that theme
<anodesni> bioterror, where is this .desktop file? in .config/lxde-session/?
<bioterror> forget about the file
<bioterror> logout and log back in
<bioterror> and see if it works
<bioterror> after you have changed the theme
<anodesni> hmm,  in my .config/lxsession/LXDE/desktop.conf  I have the line: sNet/IconThemeName=elementary, and I already have this setting for some time, so I've already rebooted my machine
<anodesni> I also have this line in .gtkrc-2.0 gtk-icon-theme-name="elementary"
<anodesni> Still I can only switch to nuoveXT theme with lxappearence
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I have always changed themes with lxappearance, and without a problem
<bioterror> and there heg oes
<seblabel> hey!
<seblabel> i finished my lubuntu-rc.xml
<seblabel> it's a real success !
<seblabel> the chain keybinds are great
<seblabel> i used W-p for material
<seblabel> with W-p-e = eject -T
<seblabel> which is used to eject my dvd player
<seblabel> W-o for openbox management, i saw this on the documentation
<seblabel> W-o-r = openbox --reconfigure, for example
<seblabel> W-l is used for launching programms
<seblabel> the possibilities are huge
<seblabel> :)
<seblabel> thank you for the help i received here
<seblabel> i have a question, how can i open a several selected file in one time in the same editor, i did it with gnome and geany or gedit
<seblabel> now, i have to used each time the "open with" option
<chojin> Hi all
<chojin> I'm looking for some help
<pAt_> just ask chojin, if you don't ask, you'll never now if somebody can help you ;)
<chojin> thax, sorry
<chojin> I upgraded form ubuntu 11.10 to lubuntu 11.10 As my pc is a little bit old I made an outologin in unity2d and now when I strt lubuntu it always told me that it's imposible to star with unity2d and it goes to  lxde default desktop (not the lubuntu one)
<chojin> How can I change it again to begin with lubuntu??
<chojin> I hope you understand me enough
<chojin> I was looking in google and the wiki, but I find nothing
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chojin: try remove file  ~/.dmrc
<chojin> it must be a hidden file in the root ???
<JohnDoe_71Rus> in home dir
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes hidde n
<chojin> I should reboot, I will return to tell you if it works
<chojin> Thanks anyway
<chojin> you are so kind
<JohnDoe_71Rus> just logout then login
<chojin01> JohnDoe_71Rus it works perfectly
<chojin01> Thanks a lot
<JohnDoe_71Rus> great. i try reconfig ubuntu to lubuntu. got this issue
<jarnos> What is it that xubuntu has and lubuntu does not have, that makes xubuntu's network manager applet shoe mobile broadband devices automatically?
<jarnos> ^show
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wicd network manager?
<jarnos> JohnDoe_71Rus, no, Xubuntu (11.04) does not have it
<seblabel> what do you call mobile broadband ? wifi acess ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jarnos: instal it
<jarnos> seblabel, an usb device
<jarnos> JohnDoe_71Rus, well I would prefer the same method that xubuntu has.
<seblabel> do you use ndiwrapper ?
<seblabel> ndiswrapper*
<seblabel> is it a material that is not automatically recognized ?
<seblabel> sorry
<JohnDoe_71Rus> seblabel: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) not need
<seblabel> how did it worked on xubuntu, did you had to use a windows driver with it ?
<seblabel> http://nfolamp.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/ubuntu-11-10-getting-wireless-bcm4311-working/
<seblabel> see ↑
<jarnos> seblabel, I plugged the usb device in and later an item for the mobile network was shown in the network manager item on panel.
<seblabel> if this worked, tell us
<JohnDoe_71Rus> seblabel: some chipsets supported by kernel. ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu it doesn't matter
<jarnos> Installing network-manager-pptp-gnome did NOT help in 12.04.
<or> hello all
<or> im quite new to lubuntu
<or> set it up in 11.10 alternate install
<or> works fine
<or> only on startup appears "waiting for network configuration" ... 60 sec more ...
<or> with the live cd all worked nicely
<or> even with the desktop install
<or> but now in alternate not ...
<or> i saw that this seems to be a bug
<or> is there a way to fix it or should i install other l/x/ubuntu ?
<or> starting nm-applet in terminal appears the tray icon but before says "awaita" not found or something like that
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<or> this seems to be an graphical issue
<or> yes
<or> there is my interface + network + pw written
<or> i #commented things out
<or> but this doesnt seem to be the problem?    ... i dont understand the loopback stuff ...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i get some, then wrong add br0 interface
<or> i set also in /etc/networkmanager    the manage stuff to true
<or> i found also that user has to be allowed to use network + wireless
<or> in the tray icon is everything but vpn connections gray
<or> and there is gray written "device not ready"
<or> with right klick i enabled wireless connections
<or> parten me JohnDoe ?
<or> how can i install the missing packages without network connection?
<or> I saw that this is a "big bug" in 11.10   also for ubuntu users when they upgrade and for many lubuntu users in alternate (like me), as v12 is full of bugs should i downgrade? install 11.4?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> or: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<or> thank you I'll go through this
<or> !   :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes.
<TheCheggs> WOOHOO! 27 DAYS!
<or> im still asking my self if i really should use Lubuntu  or better Xubuntu ...    im working on a fast machine but would like to run a realtime kernel and run audio stuff with it ... but all in an encrypted file system
<or> doesnt the encryption slow everything down?
<AngelForget> 28 days to the official release has already love the new version of Lubuntu'm testanto in all ways except for a few bugs but I do fully compliments to you guys
<seblabel> i'm back
<seblabel> i need help with pcmanfm behaviour
<seblabel> i used this in lubuntu-rc.xml :
<seblabel> pcmanfm /my/special/directory
<seblabel> as a keybind
<seblabel> but, it does not work if no pcmanfm instance has already been started
<seblabel> and anyway, pcmanfm is still started cause it manages the desktop
<seblabel> someone have this problem ?
<seblabel> try to do this :
<seblabel> pcmanfm /home/yourhome
<seblabel> in a terminal
<seblabel> what happens ?
<seblabel> nothing
<seblabel> exept if pcmanfm was already running
<seblabel> no??
<TheCheggs> how is everyone this morning/evening?
<seblabel> someone here ?
<TheCheggs> i am!
<seblabel> if someone could try, it would be great
<seblabel> hey TheCheggs !
<TheCheggs> what seems to be the problem?
<TheCheggs> :D
<seblabel> try this :
<seblabel> in a terminal
<seblabel> pcmanfm /home/yourhome
<seblabel> what happens ?
<seblabel> nothing
<seblabel> exept if pcmanfm was already running
<TheCheggs> it comes up with my home
<TheCheggs> well
<TheCheggs> it works for me
<seblabel> not here
<seblabel> something is wrong
<TheCheggs> and you putting a space between pcmanfm and /home/etc
<TheCheggs> /home/yourname
<TheCheggs> ?
<TheCheggs> well i am just using openbox standalone and not LXDE but it should be the same thing.
<seblabel> yes, i put a space between
<seblabel> i'm using a keybind in lubuntu-rc.xml
<seblabel> it works when pcmanfm is already started
<seblabel> but if not, nothing happens
<seblabel> so, i had the idea to try in a terminal
<seblabel> and the result is the same
<TheCheggs> alright do me a favor, close out pcmanfm and then type pcmanfm /home/yourname/Desktop into the termianl and pastebin the output
<seblabel> can it be related with tab creation in pcmanfm ?
<TheCheggs> i wouldn't think so
<seblabel> nothing to paste
<seblabel> really
<seblabel> ---
<seblabel> pcmanfm /home/myhome
<seblabel>  
<seblabel> ---
<seblabel> nothing
<TheCheggs> could it be in another workspace?
<seblabel> nope
<TheCheggs> have you done an update or something?
<seblabel> i tried pcmanfm --help-all
<seblabel> but it's empty
<seblabel> almost
<TheCheggs> try just typing pcmanfm into the term
<seblabel> it then open my home
<TheCheggs> let me log out right quick and get back into LXDE and see if i have the same problem, brb
<seblabel> thank you!
<TheCheggs> no worrys just one sec
<TheCheggs> well
<TheCheggs> it works fine
<seblabel> good for you !
<seblabel> :)
<TheCheggs> haha
<TheCheggs> i don't know what to tell you
<seblabel> i certainly did something wrong
<TheCheggs> have you been messing around with config files?
<seblabel> with lubuntu-rc.xml
<seblabel> for the moment
<TheCheggs> how about before the problem started?
<seblabel> well, i don't know
<seblabel> <keybind key="W-l">
<seblabel> <keybind key="s">
<seblabel> <action name="Execute">
<seblabel> <startupnotify>
<seblabel> <enabled>true</enabled>
<seblabel> <name>PCManFM</name>
<seblabel> </startupnotify>
<seblabel> <command>pcmanfm /home/seb/.scripts/</command>
<seblabel> </action>
<seblabel> here is the bindkey
<seblabel> all others work perfectly
<TheCheggs> try getting rid of the /home/seb/.scripts part
<seblabel> this one, only when pcmanfm is already strated
<TheCheggs> and just leave the command like <command>pcmanfm</command>
<seblabel> this way, it works
<seblabel> as in the original keybind for pcmanfm
<seblabel> but it has no interest for my purpose
<seblabel> let me restart OB and see
<seblabel> thank you for helping
<TheCheggs> sorry i couldn't help more :\
<seblabel> brb
<TheCheggs> roger
<TheCheggs> :)
<TheCheggs> ubeki beki beki beki stan tan
<leszek> hi
<TheCheggs> hey leszek, how are you?
<leszek> TheCheggs: fine and you ?
<TheCheggs> i am doing alright :)
<TheCheggs> thank you for asking
<TheCheggs> nothing like a can of off brand chef boyardee spaghetti and meatballs to start the morning off right
<TheCheggs> hey seblabel, you get it working?
<seblabel> hey
<seblabel> sorry for the inconvenience
<seblabel> i was catched by the neighbourhood who needed help
<TheCheggs> what inconvenience?
<seblabel> he is 80
<TheCheggs> aww man
<TheCheggs> don't worry about it
<seblabel> :)
<seblabel> so
<seblabel> let's try
<TheCheggs> :)
<TheCheggs> what are we trying?
<seblabel> it's working
 * TheCheggs dances
<seblabel> haha!
 * TheCheggs is a horrible dancer :\
 * seblabel is singing
<ErrorX> Would some look in het desktop session manager what name there is in default?
 * seblabel is also an horrible dancer
<TheCheggs> what do you mean ErrorX?
<seblabel> ErrorX: what file should we look at ?
<seblabel> :)
<seblabel> TheCheggs: so
<seblabel> the keybind : W-l-s give me my scripts directory
<ErrorX> I have changed the windows manager from default to another manager
<seblabel> with the command : pcmanfm /home/me/my-scripts
<ErrorX> And I now don;t know the default value?
<ErrorX> it is something with box or open
<seblabel> ErrorX: in what file should we loook ?
<ErrorX> prefences --> desktop sessie manager
<ErrorX> session*
<ErrorX> and then advance options
<ErrorX> en then there is the window manager
<seblabel> openbox-lxde
<seblabel> that is my value : openbox-lxde
<ErrorX> thanks but if i reboot the other window manager appears
<seblabel> maybe an other file to modify
<ErrorX> i did this tut: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73536/is-there-a-lightweight-way-to-snap-windows-in-lubuntu
<ErrorX> but now i can't go back
<TheCheggs> my pc just flipped out sorry about taht
<TheCheggs> now what was the problem?
<ErrorX> i want back to the default window manager
<TheCheggs> what windows manager are you using now?
<ErrorX> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73536/is-there-a-lightweight-way-to-snap-windows-in-lubuntu
<ErrorX> xfwm4
<TheCheggs> ah alright
<TheCheggs> its been a while since i done it so lemme look right quick
<ErrorX> thanks in advance:)
<TheCheggs> do you remember what program you started to change to xfwm?
<seblabel> what is the difference between openbox-lubuntu and openbox-lxde as window managers ?
<TheCheggs> most likly themes,
<TheCheggs> i mean i would imagine
<TheCheggs> errorx do you remember what you used to switch to xfwm?
<seblabel> ok TheCheggs
<ErrorX> only a reboot and cd ~/.config/lxsession
<ErrorX> mkdir Lubuntu
<ErrorX> cp LXDE/* Lubuntu/
<TheCheggs> hmm
<TheCheggs> lemme look around a bit more
<ErrorX> its now default the xfwm
<TheCheggs> ah gotta log out into lxde right quick to properly do this, one second
<seblabel> ErrorX: what do you have in both desktop.conf files ?
<ErrorX> where can i find the desktop.conf?
<ErrorX> in the ./config
<seblabel> ~/.config/lxsession/lubuntu|LXDE
<TheCheggs> errorx
<ErrorX> yes
<TheCheggs> go to your menu then prefernces then destop session settings
<ErrorX> i am there
<TheCheggs> then click the avanced options tab
<TheCheggs> and put openbox-lxde
<ErrorX> okee done
<TheCheggs> alright click ok
<ErrorX> yes
<TheCheggs> then reboot and see if that didn't work :)
<ErrorX> oke a moment
<TheCheggs> :>
<TheCheggs> did it work?
<ErrorX> thanks it worked
<TheCheggs> :) great!
<ErrorX> but now only my shortcut don't work
<TheCheggs> what shortcut?
<ErrorX> alle shotcuts like ctrl alt d
<ErrorX> for the "explorer"
<TheCheggs> oh to bring it up?
<ErrorX> yes
<ErrorX> now it does minimize the screens
<TheCheggs> then it was most likly window manager specific
<ErrorX> hmm
<ErrorX> i have now the "openbox configuration manager" but it seem it didn have a effect on the theme etc
<TheCheggs> do you see the button to the right of the menu button?
<ErrorX> no
<TheCheggs> alright well you can add a shortcut to the file manager on your panel
<ErrorX> in the left corner i have by default a shotcut to open a file manager
<ErrorX> but a shortcut wil be faster
<ErrorX> with shortcut do you use?
<TheCheggs> well i use just standalone openbox
<TheCheggs> i don't normally use LXDE
<ErrorX> is openbox without lxde better?
<TheCheggs> well really its all personal preference
<TheCheggs> i mean i like it better but you may not
<leszek> wtf
<ErrorX> thats right
<leszek> how can you compare a window manager to a desktop environment
<leszek> thats just like comparing bananas and grenades
<ErrorX> openbox is a windows manager right?
<TheCheggs> what leszek?
<TheCheggs> yeah it is error
<leszek> ErrorX: yes openbox is a windowmanager
<ErrorX> and lxde a X11 desktop environment?
<leszek> ErrorX: so you can't compare a window manager to a desktop environment
<TheCheggs> openbox can be used standalone just fine leszek
<leszek> there is only one exception thats called e17, which officially calls itself a window manager but in reality it even has more desktop environment features than lxde
<FernandoCueva> why is it that the only partition that works for lubuntu install using usb creator is fat32? I thought it didn't see that fs
<leszek> TheCheggs: yes it can, I never doubt that
<TheCheggs> so what is your deal?
<leszek> TheCheggs: my deal is that you can't compare a window manager to a desktop environment, because a window manager is only there for handling windows. It does not have any session or theming features and is not meant to be comfortable to use out of the box
<leszek> FernandoCueva: fat32 can be read by linux
<FernandoCueva> so lubuntu install usb drive has fat32 is that allowed
<TheCheggs> i'd have to disagree with you there leszek, openbox has great theming and is very comfortable with something like tint2
<leszek> TheCheggs: exactly with tint2 . So the window manager itself has no panel . Theming works only for the window decorator but not for the gtk+/qt apps
<FernandoCueva> is on a fat32 partition I mean
<leszek> FernandoCueva: what do you want to do ? If you want to install lubuntu on a fat32 usb stick, this won't work due to missing permission management on fat32
<ErrorX> sabnzdplus chashed totaly xd
<TheCheggs> so i guess you just run lubuntu bare with no sort of modding except themes?
<FernandoCueva> is already installed on a fat32 leszek that's why I'm puzzle
<leszek> FernandoCueva: but it shouldn't boot or run correctly
<FernandoCueva> usb-creator did it
<FernandoCueva> it wouldn't allow me use another fs type
<TheCheggs> openbox works just a good as a standerd DE
<leszek> usb-creator does not install anything
<ErrorX> on every command that i put in the terminal i get bash: /usr/bin/oitop: input/output error
<leszek> it uses the syslinux bootloader which can only boot from fat partitions
<FernandoCueva> and right now is trying to load lubuntu from the usb stick
<TheCheggs> what kind of commands are you putting in Error
<TheCheggs> hold on
<leszek> TheCheggs: openbox is no DE so how can it work as a standard DE ? You need to tweak it. You need to setup autostart for powermanagement, networkmanagement and you need to get a tray with trayer, stalonetray or a panel including a tray just like tint2. So it takes a lot configuration to do this.
<leszek> This is what you need to do to have something compared to a DE
<TheCheggs> everything in linux needs tweaking to get it to work just like you want it
<leszek> if you only need a window manager than openbox is really ok and enough
<TheCheggs> and theres alot of people coming in here that are new to linux
<leszek> but if you want a out of the box working experience you need a proper Desktop environment
<TheCheggs> just becuase they don't know the differnce doesn't mean you have to be harsh
<leszek> I am not harsh. I just explained properly what the difference between a window manager and a desktop environment ist
<leszek> -t
<TheCheggs> leszek> wtf
<TheCheggs> <ErrorX> thats right
<TheCheggs> <leszek> how can you compare a window manager to a desktop environment
<FernandoCueva> anybody here knows if a usb port uses more energy or less then a cdrom ordvd
<TheCheggs> seemed a bit harsh to me
<ErrorX> cd /dvd more
<leszek> TheCheggs: it wasn't meant to be harsh
<TheCheggs> then why did you write "wtf"?
<leszek> just a expression of suprise
<leszek> I could write 'lol' perhaps ;)
<TheCheggs> alright man, i don't want any agressions but i thought you were being rude
<TheCheggs> mis communication :)
<leszek> :)
 * leszek goto | grep something to eat
<TheCheggs> sudo apt-get install sandwiche
<smile4ever> sudo apt-get install meal-meta ? :)
<TheCheggs> :P
<smile4ever> xp
<smile4ever> i'm leaving, bye :) good night everyone
<TheCheggs> cya!
<TheCheggs> dang
<TheCheggs> i always come in late
<TheCheggs> and i am back
<TheCheggs> i got a screen shot for you guys
<TheCheggs> http://i.imgur.com/ZUwLL.jpg
<TheCheggs> :)
 * ErrorX to TheCheggs got a check disk on reboot
<TheCheggs> oh crap
<TheCheggs> did it come out clean?
<TheCheggs> oh were there problems reported?
<ErrorX> it started up but what do you mean with clean?
<TheCheggs> well did it repair anything?
<ErrorX> i think no
<ErrorX> it was done very fast
<TheCheggs> hmm
<ErrorX> sabnzbplus continued the download but it will crash again in some time
<TheCheggs> my system did a check disk randomly about 3 months ago but it aint dead yet
<ErrorX> download is ready but i think its maybe a disk error
<TheCheggs> crap :\
<ErrorX> is did the check with the tool in lubuntu, theres no error xd
<TheCheggs> nice
<ErrorX> its weird, someone here uses sabnzbd?
<TheCheggs> i don't
<ErrorX> im gone
<ErrorX> thanks for the advice
<TheCheggs> dang it again
<TheCheggs> missed it
<seblabel> TheCheggs: you seem to have a problem on your screenshot
<TheCheggs> what is that?
<seblabel> in the bottom, it's written facebook
<TheCheggs> hmm?
<TheCheggs> ah haha
<TheCheggs> oh facebook
<TheCheggs> i talk to a friend on there
<TheCheggs> whos computer broke
<seblabel> certainly a spam or something
<seblabel> oh
<TheCheggs> i personnaly hate facebook
<seblabel> why do you use it ?
<TheCheggs> bunch of teenage girls and soccer moms
<TheCheggs> that friend
<TheCheggs> bout the only thing good about it is the ablity to share pictures
<seblabel> i have a huge quantity of friend
<TheCheggs> but i am sure there are other sites that allow for commently
<TheCheggs> commenting
<seblabel> but nobody could make me use this
<seblabel> cause i have something else
<TheCheggs> well i joined a few years ago becuase my mom wanted me on it
<TheCheggs> i dont have RL friends so
<TheCheggs> what is it?
<seblabel> an e-mail box
<seblabel> it's great
<seblabel> :)
<TheCheggs> lol
<TheCheggs> i perfer standerd mail
<TheCheggs> good ol honest letters
<TheCheggs> but all thats used for now adays is magizines and bills
<seblabel> you can use jabber or irc for you friend
<TheCheggs> true
<seblabel> well, i don't want to annoy you more
<TheCheggs> whoa is jabber foss?
<TheCheggs> oh i don't mind!
<seblabel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Messaging_and_Presence_Protocol
<TheCheggs> :D
<seblabel> I read you talking about openbox WM, DE
<seblabel> it's intersting
<TheCheggs> yep
<seblabel> and i have to say that i would love to use only openbox
<seblabel> i have a old laptop that i use with slitaz
<seblabel> (slitaz use lxde)
<seblabel> i would like to use a very epurated system
<seblabel> on this computer
<seblabel> and maybe openbox as WM/DE
<seblabel> can you give me some advices about this ?
<TheCheggs> well you are gonna need tint2
<seblabel> why?
<seblabel> tint2 is a panel ?
<TheCheggs> so you can switch to differnt windows
<TheCheggs> yep
<TheCheggs> at the bottom of that screen shot
<TheCheggs> thats tint 2
<seblabel> alt+tab is not enough ?
<TheCheggs> well you could use alt tab
<seblabel> ok
<TheCheggs> i just like having a clock and programs list :)
<seblabel> very epurated is my dream
<seblabel> that true
<seblabel> i guess that i could install tint2 if needed
<seblabel> should i use debian ?
<seblabel> i mean, for this epurated install ?
<seblabel> or do you know something else ?
<TheCheggs> let me give this straight, you want a system that you can build from the ground up to set up exactly like  you want?
<TheCheggs> something like that?
<Unit193> I haven't been following, but if that is true, you can use the Ubuntu minimal CD, but you need to know what you are doing more as nobody else will know what's installed or the configuration.
<TheCheggs> well i was gonna recommend Arch
<TheCheggs> if he wanted something like that
<TheCheggs> i used arch for a while but, not my cup of tea
<Unit193> Yeah, but that wouldn't be what he's looking for exactly.
<CTtechguy> TheCheggs: what distro you run?
<TheCheggs> i have been jumping back and forth between differnt ubuntus and some arch
<TheCheggs> but currently lubuntu
<CTtechguy> I was running Crunchbang for awhile but I am now back on Lubuntu
<TheCheggs> i was looking a crunchbang
<TheCheggs> thought about trying it out but
<TheCheggs> i don't know alot of debian but i know the repos were pretty outdated
<TheCheggs> and didn't know of anyway to update them
<bioterror> use sid
<TheCheggs> but then again its the stable version
<TheCheggs> yeah
<bioterror> debians stable is stable
<bioterror> it's not called stable for nothing
<TheCheggs> extremely so :)
<bioterror> if you want bleeding edge, take Arch's testing ;)
<TheCheggs> lol
<TheCheggs> man
<TheCheggs> i would never
<TheCheggs> one of the reasons i don't like arch is its bleeding edgeness but to take it further then it currently is
<philipballew_> QUESTION: Is there a way to download the Lubuntu screentests and view them offline? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation#Screencasts
<philipballew_> or is that allowed?
<CTtechguy> I find myself switching distros every few months
<TheCheggs> that would be pretty horrible in my book
<TheCheggs> me too cttechguy
<CTtechguy> I need to nail one down because I spend more time messing around with getting it right
<bioterror> philipballew_, quite hard to download them?
<philipballew_> bioterror, well I was unsure the correct way to download off bliptv?
<TheCheggs> isn't there tool for that in firefox?
<philipballew_> TheCheggs, maybe its time I load firefox
<philipballew_> first time in a few months
<TheCheggs> you using chrome?
<philipballew_> TheCheggs, yeah
<TheCheggs> there might be something in there appstore or whatever its called
<TheCheggs> not to sure however
<TheCheggs> never really used chrome
<philipballew_> i have ff installed as well. I like both.
<TheCheggs> :)
<seblabel> so, i will try a minimal ubuntu with openbox 100%
<seblabel> how can i do that ? if someone know
<philipballew_> seblabel, build drom ground up
<TheCheggs> sounds good seblabel :)
<philipballew_> i can find you a link seblabel
<seblabel> thanks
<seblabel> this computer is a 600mhz cpu
<seblabel> and now 128 mo
<seblabel> it was 24 mo before, and ONLY slitaz allow me to used it with graphics
<TheCheggs> damn!
<seblabel> i bought it
<TheCheggs> is it one of those old lap tops?
<seblabel> yes
<seblabel> a toshiba
<TheCheggs> i know we have one around here, an HP from 2002 i think it is
<TheCheggs> with 256meg of ram and 800 mhz if i am not mistaken
<seblabel> S1710
<seblabel> http://images48.fotosik.pl/274/2e2561fbb3bc95edmed.jpg
<TheCheggs> is that the one?
<TheCheggs> is that windows 2000 sticker?
<seblabel> with slitaz and the 128 mo, it's now a real rocket
<seblabel> yes, windows ME
<seblabel> it was sold with it
<TheCheggs> yeah
<seblabel> (i wonder how people could used this)
<philipballew_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<Unit193> Mine want to continue on #lubuntu-offtopic.
<TheCheggs> i was blessed to have never used ME but from what i've heard it stands for Microsoft Eats turds
<Unit193> s/Mine/Might/
<CTtechguy> philipballew: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/netvideohunter-video-downloade/?src=search
<CTtechguy> will allow you to dl from blip
<philipballew_> CTtechguy, thank you
<seblabel> TheCheggs: philipballew_ link could be interesting for you
<TheCheggs> i am using openbox right now :)
<TheCheggs> obmenu is a good tool, sure beats the heck out of editing all that text
<seblabel> philipballew_: thank you
<CTtechguy> I have a dell inspiron c610 with 512gm ram that runs crunchbang very well
<seblabel> so, here we go
<seblabel> let's try
<TheCheggs> )
<TheCheggs> :)
<seblabel> i'm trying debian minimal install
<seblabel> and if it's ok, i will use openbox only
<bioterror> it is okay
<seblabel> and keybinds
<seblabel> :)
<TheCheggs> seblabel, i deem you worthy of openbox knighthood, you shall now be known as Sir Seblabel!
<seblabel> oh my Lord, you gave the greatest honor
<seblabel> rc.xml will become my Graal
<seblabel> :D
<TheCheggs> :D
<TheCheggs> i could share my configs with you :>
<seblabel> oh yes!
<TheCheggs> :D i shall package them right away!
<bioterror> if I share mine, would it be a threesome then?
<TheCheggs> AWW YEAH!!!
<seblabel> YEAHHH!!!
<bioterror> actually, I dont have much there, only chromium opens into certain workspace and some window movements
<seblabel> what is chromium ?
<bioterror> web browser
<TheCheggs> i have just simple configs, nothing special
<seblabel> ok
<TheCheggs> do you want my menu config?
<bioterror> if I dont have browser running and I click url, it will spawn browser into workspace #2
<seblabel> cool
<seblabel> 83%
<seblabel> 98% ohhhh
<seblabel> ohhhh yeahhhhh!!
<TheCheggs> AWWY EAH
<TheCheggs> http://ge.tt/2QROPiF/v/0
<TheCheggs> i was gonna use mediafire
<TheCheggs> but there little pansy boys
<TheCheggs> with ther eclients now
<TheCheggs> pfft
<littlegirl> Hey there, is there a page anywhere that lists what will change between Lubuntu 11.10 and Lubuntu 12.04?
<bioterror> LXDM to LightDM
<bioterror> Lubuntu Software Centre will be added
<littlegirl> Is there a 12.04 beta .iso?
<bioterror> yes
<littlegirl> We just discovered Lubuntu last night, and my son liked 11.10, but we'd love to see what the LTS will be like. (:
<seblabel> hey littlegirl, i'm sure that your an old boy
<bioterror> as awesome as 11.10 ,;)
<littlegirl> I'm a die-hard KDE user, but my son uses Ubuntu, and he's horrified at the changes to GNOME, and looking for an alternative. (:
<littlegirl> Do you have a link to the beta? I wasn't able to find it.
<TheCheggs> i'm trying to find some documentation on 12.04
<Unit193> littlegirl: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<littlegirl> Unit193: Oh, nice! Bookmarked! (:
<TheCheggs> i can't seem to locate one
<bioterror> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/03/29/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-beta-2-released/
<TheCheggs> nice bioterror
<TheCheggs> brb all
<bioterror> there really is no big changes in Lubuntu
<bioterror> mostly the one you will see is that LXDM is now changed to LightDM
<littlegirl> I'm 35% done grabbing it and will be checking out the LightDM shortly. (:
<littlegirl> By the way, that fridge page links to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu and there's no mention of what will be different there.
<littlegirl> I had never even heard of your project until last night. (:
<bioterror> better late than never, right?
<Unit193> bioterror: Some application updates as well, but nothing "major" like switching to Unity. ;)
<bioterror> or switching to plasma
<hosoka> is there a way where I can report upgrade issues error ?
<bioterror> hosoka, launchpad
<Unit193> Upgrade issues? QA tracker I'd think.
<hosoka> bioterror: can you provide me link please ?
<bioterror> hosoka, what kind of issue you have, if I may ask?
<hosoka> Unit193: that is what I mean, I could not find the correct path.
<Unit193> qa.ubuntu.com maybe?
<littlegirl> My son is saying that somewhere in the forums he saw that the latest version of 64-bit Kubuntu would always be fully backward compatible with 32-bit software. He's wondering if that will also be the case with Lubuntu.
<hosoka> bioterror: upgrade from Lubuntu 10.10 with only the lubuntu-core upgading this till the 11.10 where it fail
<bioterror> littlegirl, yeah you can use 32bit libraries
<hosoka> the autologin feature hang on on me which resulted no display at all. I believe at the plymouth, not sure, it turns out black.
<littlegirl> bioterror: Awesome, thanks! I think he's found a new operating system when the LTS comes out. (:
<hosoka> I would need to report this if someone can do a similar test like this.
<littlegirl> 82% done downloading, and counting... (:
<TheCheggs> sorry i am back
<littlegirl> Okay, I booted the Live CD and the mouse cursor is different (looks nicer), the network icon is different, and there's the Software Center. Other than that it looks and seems to act like it did. My son will definitely be using it when the LTS comes out next month. (:
<hosoka> will the new LTS version work below 256 MB Ram ?
<littlegirl> No idea. I'm giving it 512MB in my virtual machine. (:
<TheCheggs> how much ram is it using in virtual box littlegirl?
<littlegirl> TheCheggs: I'm in the middle of actually installing it right now, but I'll let you know when it's done. (:
<TheCheggs> ohh alright thank you :)
<littlegirl> This page talks about the Lubuntu requirements. It doesn't list them, yet, so you might wnat to keep an eye on it: http://lubuntu.net/tags/requirements
<hosoka> ok, just for me to know if I need more RAM in case.
<littlegirl> After it's done installing, I can boot the Live CD again and give it less than 256 MB and see how it does. (:
<TheCheggs> holy crap
<TheCheggs> this hasn't been updated in forever
<hosoka> littlegirl: thanks
<TheCheggs> lucid haha
<littlegirl> Or I can change the amount of RAM the installed version uses and probably test it out better. (:
<littlegirl> hosoka: Any time. (:
<littlegirl> How much RAM shall I give it?
<TheCheggs> well 512 is fine i just was wanting to see how much ram it used idling
<MrChrisDruif> 300.000.000?
<hosoka> littlegirl: try with less and see what it gives
<littlegirl> TheCheggs: My son said when I used it last night (but that was Lubuntu 11.10), it used like a hundred and some MB of RAM, and anywhere from 0% - 3% CPU. I'm not sure how much 12.04 uses, but will know shortly. (:
<littlegirl> hosoka: Will do. It's most of the way done installing now. (:
<TheCheggs> thanks :D
<hosoka> I have made a request for testing with the Lubuntu QA forum
<littlegirl> I'm not sure how much of a difference it will make that this is inside of VirtualBox, either, rather than directly on the hard drive. Does that make any difference when judging how well something runs?
<hosoka> as I am using less then 512 currently. Frankly speaking not even half of it :-)
<littlegirl> Installation complete. Rebooting...
<littlegirl> I like the new log-in interface. (:
<littlegirl> It's using 108 MB of RAM with just the Task Manager open.
<hosoka> are you log-in putting the credentials everytime ?
<hosoka> is there an autologin feature ?
<littlegirl> hosoka: Nope. You just have to type your password now. It puts your user name in for you. (:
<littlegirl> Hmmm, will have to reboot and see. (:
<littlegirl> How much RAM shall I give it to cripple it nicely?
<TheCheggs> 256 should be nice
<TheCheggs> and if it runs fine on 256
<littlegirl> Okay, 256 it will be. (:
<hosoka> try 196 ?
<littlegirl> Okay, trying that instead. (:
<MrChrisDruif> littlegirl; are you the same I saw the other day on #ubuntu-doc ?
<littlegirl> MrChrisDruif: Yep - I kind of flit around from place to place. (:
<littlegirl> I've been helping out with the Kubuntu documentation. (:
<hosoka> I believe we all need to peak from time to time to Ubuntu :-)
<MrChrisDruif> We could use some help with Lubuntu documentation ^_^
<KM0201> of course
<MrChrisDruif> If you'ew interested, ping me on #lubuntu-offtopic littlegirl
<littlegirl> MrChrisDruif: Well, I now know DocBook and Bazaar. (:
<littlegirl> MrChrisDruif: Will do in a moment. (:
<littlegirl> hosoka: I totally forgot. There is no way to auto-log-in from the log-in screen, but it asked me if I wanted that feature when I did the installation, so yes, you can definitely have it automatically log you in if you like.
<littlegirl> I took a screenshot of the new log-in interface and will post it momentarily.
<littlegirl> http://imagebin.org/206078
<tata> whichone audio mixer good operate in lubuntu 11.10?
<littlegirl> LOL, it's using 78 to 79 MB of 183 MB of available RAM. (:
<TheCheggs> AWESOME!
<littlegirl> I notice a *very* slight slowness to it compared to when I gave it 512 MB of RAM, but nothing you probably couldn't live with. Hmmm, I'm wondering if I should hit the thrift shop and go find some old computer to throw a copy of this onto just for fun. (:
<hosoka> littlegirl: thanks for that. Found a link for this request on http://www.computersupportforums.com/showthread.php?tid=51984
<hosoka> Seems that there are more demands for this.
<littlegirl> hosoka: Oh! So if you don't choose it during installation, it can't be done?
<hosoka> littlegirl: not sure, as I got stuck on the autologin feature when upgrading to 11.10 where this feature was gone without any reason.
<hosoka> as I have only 1 pc that is in being used by everyone I cannot test everytime on it if the autologin feature was enabled. With this I need to install the whole system again.
<littlegirl> hosoka: Well, during the installation it asked if I wanted to use a password and if I wanted to auto-log-in. I chose the password, but at that point you could choose the auto-log-in. (:
<hosoka> oh
<littlegirl> hosoka: Hopefully the developers will tell you how it can be done, even if it's from the command line. (:
<hosoka> from the forums I found out it works but not for everyone
<hosoka> like me for example :-)
<hosoka> knowing the it used lxdm or lightdm by default it did not worked for me for a while now.
<hosoka> not sure if the gdm which I am using conflicts with the currently used display manager by default with the latest distro.
<littlegirl> hosoka: Well, if you know for sure that you want it, you can choose it during installation, but then it will probably use it forever. I'm not sure if you could change it back without reinstalling. Hopefully someone knows. (:
<hosoka> I will need to test it on a seperate pc. Or if someone can test with with Lubuntu 11.04 using the GDM display manager with Autologin activated and then from there upgraded to 12.04
<hosoka> see if this works out. For sure to check this out
<littlegirl> I suspect that if you upgrade, it respects your existing settings.
<hosoka> I have tested Ubuntu with the lightDM and the autologin works perfrect.
<littlegirl> hosoka: Ah, then it should work for you, because that's what Lubuntu uses. (:
<hosoka> not when you upgrade from 11.04 with GDM to 11.10
<hosoka> somehow with the 11.10 the autologin feature got kicked out
<littlegirl> Oh!
<Unit193> Working on one here.
<littlegirl> I think that's because LightDM uses ldm rather than gdm.
<hosoka> that's what I thought
<Unit193> LightDM is a manager like GDM, it doesn't *use* GDM.
<hosoka> Unit193: but on LightDM have you enabled auto login ?
<littlegirl> Unit193: That probably explains it, then.
<Unit193> LightDM is in 12.04, I don't use that.
<hosoka> for me it does not matters, but for the users on the pc they are used to it, that's why.
<hosoka> as LightDM in Ubuntu autologin workst different on Lubuntu not ?
<Unit193> LightDM does have autologin.
<hosoka> it works simply like on this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-in-lightdm
<hosoka> Unit193: I know that it has, but on lubuntu it works different then on Ubuntu
<hosoka> not sure if in Lubuntu are able to use a gui for example or to enabled it in lxterminal
<hosoka> many questions regarding this topic and this is another example: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/enable-autologin-in-lightdm-929740/
<Unit193> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#Enabling_Autologin This says how to do it.
<Unit193> But, generally pangolin support is in #ubuntu+1 as more people that know are in there. :P  (Ask either here or there though, don't crosspost)
<hosoka> Unit193: thanks I will have a look into it.
<hosoka> Good night all, will leave now.
<Unit193> 'Night.
<FernandoCueva> what is the recommended partittion layout for lubuntu
<TheCheggs> uhh
<TheCheggs> stanerd for ubuntu should work fine
<TheCheggs> standerd
<bioterror> FernandoCueva, 1.5x the ram for swap and rest for the /
<phillw> unless you hate pain, and want to make a seperate /home :)
<FernandoCueva> if i need to set up a separate /home I have to edit the fstab line correct
<bioterror> you have to do it on the installation
<bioterror> otherwise you have to edit partition sizes and then edit fstab
<FernandoCueva> true
<FernandoCueva> I just installed opera as webbrowser on lubuntu but the icon doesn't show on internet apps why is that where is it
<bioterror> it's located in /usr/share/applications/
<bioterror> probably opera.desktop
<FernandoCueva> but why wasn't the icon put on the internet suite
<bioterror> you can rise a bug against opera
<bioterror> and it should be added
<bioterror> just like firefox and all the others
<FernandoCueva> but it added inself in my other pc with ubuntu
<bioterror> opera is a nice operating system and quite okay web browser inside it ;)
<bioterror> hah
<bioterror> my 12.04 doesnt have Opera
<bioterror> in the repos
<FernandoCueva> shame on you
<bioterror> so if you installed that from the ubuntu repositories, you should file a bug against opera
<FernandoCueva> I downloaded the file from opera site
<bioterror> okay, then it's not our problem
<bioterror> it's opera's staff who has packaged it
<FernandoCueva> fine
<bioterror> FernandoCueva, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#Install_via_repository_.28recommended.29
<bioterror> that's how you should do it
<FernandoCueva> why the linux kernel in lubuntu doesn't want to upgrade, I type apt-get upgrade but linux-generic linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic are among the packages that are being kept back
<Unit193> You'll need to "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" for that.
<FernandoCueva> I downloaded 10.04 because it was lts
<Unit193> upgrade = upgrade is used to install the newest versions of all packages currently installed.
<FernandoCueva> will that command upgrade me to 12.04
<Unit193> Nope.
<FernandoCueva> I can't update kernel version if i don't move off 10.04 is that what you're saying
<FernandoCueva> I thought 10.04 was lts or still supported
<Unit193> No it is not what I'm saying.
<Unit193> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will install new packages if needed by others while upgrade alone will not.
<FernandoCueva> got it
<wasp> what's sup players
<Myrtti> hiya
<FernandoCueva> why when I want to remove chronium it also wants to get rid of the lxde enviroment wtf what does it thinks it is
<wasp> fermandocueva: same thing here but i think yiu cant remove the default browser
<wxl> FernandoCueva: what browser do you want?
<bioterror> FernandoCueva, it wants to get rid of lubuntu-desktop?
<FernandoCueva> yea
<FernandoCueva> I want opera alone
<bioterror> it's okay
<FernandoCueva> it's the lxde desktop enviroment I will be blind
<wxl> have you made opera the default browser already FernandoCueva ?
<FernandoCueva> no yet
<wxl> do so then try again
<FernandoCueva> this is an anoyance
<bioterror> FernandoCueva, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveLubuntuDesktop
<wxl> bioterror: nono, he JUST wants to get rid of chromium
<bioterror> and chromium is listed in lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> if I remember right
<bioterror> you can correct me if I'm wrong
<FernandoCueva> so I have to change default browser in order to remove chronium without it asking me to also get rid of lxde
<wxl> hold on, =checking my theory here
<bioterror> FernandoCueva, read again what it suggestss
<bioterror> if you remove chromium, it will ask to remove lubuntu-desktop, nothing to deal with lxde
<FernandoCueva> let me read you what it says here
<FernandoCueva> it says it is the lubuntu desktop enviroment
<FernandoCueva> this package is the lxde desktop as a lightweight ubuntu enviroment
<bioterror> and by that it means lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> which is this meta package
<FernandoCueva> is not gnome?
#lubuntu 2012-03-31
<FernandoCueva> lxde
<bioterror> I still point to the url I pasted 7 minutes ago
<wasp> how do you install apps using terminal?
<wxl> wasp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install <app>
<wasp> oh thank's so how do i get midori
<Name141> no #lubuntu+1 ?
<bioterror> wasp, sudo apt-get install midori
<wxl> wasp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install midori
<wxl> bioterror: don't forget to update!!!
<bioterror> wxl, I'm always up to date!
<Unit193> Name141: It's also in #ubuntu+1
<wasp> wxl: oh thank's nuch
<wasp> much
<Name141> Unit193: ah.  Well I was going to ask if lxde is trying to pull something aweful like "unity" out of it's hat anytime soon like Gnome3 did ?
<Unit193> Heh, not that I know of and don't see why it would.
<Unit193> Gnome3 is gnome-shell, Unity just uses gnome3.
<Name141> Then I reckon Lubuntu would be a good replacement for XP on an E2160 + 4670 .
<Name141> I'm getting the "XP is old" arguement now. (as in, I'm sort of understanding it)
<wasp> wxl: desn't work
<Name141> I just don't know if my cameras and scanner would work though ?
<Unit193> LiveCD and find out.
<bioterror> Name141, Web Cameras or digital cameras for photoshooting?
<Name141> Digital camera.
<bioterror> Name141, you should reall consider using a card reader ;)
<Name141> I do have a media card reader if it comes to that.
<Name141> yeah that
<bioterror> it saves battery too!
<bioterror> but yes, gphoto2 supports lots of cameras
<Name141> or just switch over to the Windows7 machine.. It's got plenty of USB2's left.
<Name141> but back on topic..
<Name141> the next release (in april) is going to be a LTS ?
<wasp> why doesnt installing apps through terminal work?
<wxl> wasp: i'm sure it doesn't say "doesn't work." what does it say?
<bioterror> wasp, we cant see your terminal
<wasp> wxl, bioterror: it just does back to the screen it load up with.
<wxl> wasp: what screen are you talking about?
<wasp> wxl: the terminal with the name of the profile
<wxl> wasp: if you put in sudo apt-get update what happens?
<wasp> wxl: didn't try it. lol on sec
<FernandoCueva> anybody here knows how to readd the shutdown button on the panel I removed it by accident
<bioterror> that's asked quite often
<FernandoCueva> oh yea, I was messing with the panels and got that removed
<bioterror> I think I'll rise a bug about that
<bioterror> becouse I cant find that button from the Application Launchbar thingie
<FernandoCueva> yea and there is no option to add it manually either
<bioterror> I think removing some configurations could revert it back after logging out and logging back in
<TheCheggs> night guys, take it easy
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> easy peasy
<bioterror> edit .config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel
<bioterror> and after that clock, you should have as last: http://paste.ubuntu.com/908082/
<bioterror> FernandoCueva, got it?-)
<FernandoCueva> yea I'm nanoing that file now
<wasp> the terminal work BUT i can't find where the app went
<FernandoCueva> works
<wasp> where does my apps go went i install them through terminal?
<jmarsden> wasp: Whereever they go when you install the through the GUI... :)  You can use dpkg -L PACKAGENAME to see exactly what files a package installed where, if you need to.
<wasp> jmarsden: oh so i check downloads folder and still did not see it there
<jmarsden> downloads folder??  You should be installing packages using apt-get, so they are being *installed* not just downloaded, right?  What exact command did you type to install a package?
<wasp> just the one you mention and apt-get cache
<jmarsden> So if you did   sudo apt-get install FOO      then you can see where it was installed by doing    dpkg -L FOO
<FernandoCueva> dudes
<FernandoCueva> I have a max resolution of 800x600, I want to go 1024 so I type cvt 1024 768 60 and got the default numbers, I type newmode and addmode to xrandr then go with --output but the error message shows saying "Configure crtc 0 failed" what should I what should I DO
<targz> Ok problem, I need to get build essential and its dependencies so I can install ndiswrapper but I don't have internet on that computer. Any way to solve this?
<jmarsden> targz: Use a different computer to download all the .debs you need, then copy to a USB stick, then mount that stick on the machine you are working on, and do sudo dpkg -i /mnt/YOURUSBSTICK/*.deb
<targz> That's ALOT of .debs
<jmarsden> Yup.  There may be a way to get some or many of them from the Lubuntu ISO you already have, but that would be "hard" to figure out exactly how to do right now, because I'm sleepy :)
<targz> I have the disk in the computer right now, just installed
<targz> I have it setup as a source to
<targz> But I can't get gcc or make from the disk
<jmarsden> If those are the only ones missing, install everything else build-essential wants from the CD, and download just make and gcc ?
 * jussi prods Unit193... ;)
<guest32> Hello
<max_> lubuntu - отличный дистрибутив, с нетерпением жду релиза 12.04
<TheCheggs> hey is anyone around?
<kanliot> sup
<TheCheggs> sup man
<chris_> having trouble getting my wireless to work, can anyone help?
<TheCheggs> i havn't ever had to setup anything wireless
<TheCheggs> i wouldn't know how to help :\
<chris_> anyone else able to help?
<Unit193> jussi: Heh, so I was wrong. :)
<demoniccow> Can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<demoniccow> Is anyone not AFK?
<kanliot> sup
<demoniccow> Hey, i have ndiswrapper installed and my wireless driver but i cant pick any wireless networks. ndiswrapper says the hardware is present but i cant pick any wireless networks
<g00denough> is there any mail-notification applet for the lxpanel, to watch  multiple imaps-accounts like gnubiff, which was dropped by ubuntu?
<kanliot> donno
<kanliot> actually i remember downloading a gmail notification tool that worked.
<kanliot> lot's of gnome applets work, but not most of them
<FernandoCueva> how to find out what x version I have from terminal
<wxl> FernandoCueva: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<FernandoCueva> what is 1:7.5 the version?
<FernandoCueva> why : after 1
<wxl> ask canonical :D
<FernandoCueva> the forum?
<wxl> what i'm saying is i don't know. i've seen so many weird version schemes in packaging i have no idea
<wxl> but that's really not a lubuntu question, that's a canonical packaging question
<wxl> actually it runs deeper than that
<wxl> ubuntu being based on debian, and debian having the same scheme (http://packages.debian.org/sid/xserver-xorg) it's a question for debian packaging
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> which room is the testing 12.04  ?
<Unit193> #ubuntu+1 for support, if that's the question.
<hosoka> Unit193: hello, I found the issue on the autologin feature
<hosoka> wil report my findings on the testing.
<Unit193> ...Or are you looking for the QA tracker?
<hosoka> Unit193: remember I have reported the autologin issue couple of days ago ?
<hosoka> how to enable eather lxdm or lightDM for autologin ?
<Unit193> Wtih 11.10, LXDM? I don't have that, personally.
<hosoka> yes, thatś the one.
<hosoka> I have note that down on the test room.
<hosoka> what I have done to enable the autologin feature in LightDM at 12.04 is to make sure that all previous version prior 10.10 to remove GDM instead and choose the LXDM one.
<hosoka> once at 10.10 if asked for lightDM instead of lxdm you choose then LightDM
<hosoka> and after ugprading to 12.04 the autologin feature works by default.
<hosoka> I did not have to change any settings at all.
<Unit193> You sure you're not using LXDM?
<hosoka> which is weird, I know, but it worked for me.
<hosoka> I am pretty sure that I have selected Light DM instead.
<hosoka> I just upgraded all the way from 10.10 to 12.04
<hosoka> deactivated GDM, and then activated at last the Light DM version.
<Unit193> If you wish, you could also purge the other one(s).
<hosoka> although, remarkable is that upgrading with only Lubuntu-core to the test version it installed the whole lubuntu-desktop for me. Which I did not wanted to happen.
<hosoka> so there is an error on that package to look into it.
<FernandoCueva> how do I disconnect a pccard I use to type pcccard eject but that command isn't on lubuntu
#lubuntu 2012-04-01
<wasp> how can i lesson the memory used
<kanliot> wasp control+alt+delete
<Unit193> You can disable some services, or close unneeded programs.
<wasp> already disable all and i dont know which of the programs to close, the title of the programs in the task manager is diffenent from the name of the tittle on the app
<FernandoCueva> I have issues with my crtc I can't set a resolution higher then 800x600 I tried both tools gtf and cvt but I still get crtc error
<UBuxuBU> does lubuntu offer unity
<Unit193> .....No.
<UBuxuBU> 10-4
<KM0201> UBuxuBU: thats part of the thing we all like about it.
<UBuxuBU> does lubuntu offer that proprietary broadcom driver so i can run wireless
<UBuxuBU> hmmm guess not
<KM0201> it's easy to install though
<UBuxuBU> how
<KM0201> but..
<KM0201> if it's in the Ubuntu kernel, then Lubuntu has it... the differences between Lubuntu and Ubuntu, is strictly window dressing, if it runs on Ubuntu, it will run on Lubuntu
<UBuxuBU> but u said no unity
<KM0201> well, that depends on which broadcom device it is.
<KM0201> Unity=window dressing... has nothing to do w/ hardware detection
<KM0201> the kernel is what handles hardware detection, etc
<KM0201> Ubuntu and Lubuntu, have the same kernel
<UBuxuBU> i tried mint lxde and it asked me to install the driver right away and it ran wireless
<UBuxuBU> i wondered if lubuntu is like that
<UBuxuBU> ubuntu also did that
<UBuxuBU> was the 1st time i ever got online wireless with buntu
<UBuxuBU> guess i wont know less i try it noone is answering
<KM0201> well, just try it
<KM0201> i mean, there's no definite answer
<UBuxuBU> its either part of the install software or its not
<UBuxuBU> i saw itt happen both in ubuntu and mint recently
<UBuxuBU> right at the end of the standard installation
<KM0201> UBuxuBU: i don't really understnad what you're saying.. if it's not part of the install, it takes about 30sec to install (maybe not quite that long)... so?
<UBuxuBU> the lil icon pops up and says HEY U WANT THESE PROPIETART DRIVERS!
 * KM0201 sighs
<KM0201> and you wonder why you're not getting answers
<UBuxuBU> right off the live disk
<UBuxuBU> yes i do wonder why
<KM0201> because you're being ignorant... if the driver works w/ ubuntu 11.10, the odds of it working with lubuntu 11.10, are very very good... if you want to see, boot a live usb and see
<UBuxuBU> but i know now its cuz u simply dont know ill have to experience it so i can properly answer the question
<Unit193> It'll be, use jockey.....
<UBuxuBU> if u could read u would see im asking if the installation of lubuntu does it
<KM0201> UBuxuBU: and if you could comprehend what i've said numerous times, i've said yes
<Unit193> UBuxuBU: They use the *same* installer.
<UBuxuBU> ty unit
<UBuxuBU> if its the same installer then yes it will happen
<UBuxuBU> which is nice to know
<holstein> if it doesnt, you can get your money back :)
<UBuxuBU> thats one feature i really like in the past i spent hours trying to make certain things work
<UBuxuBU> i dont like ndswrapper or wine
<holstein> i just like my wifi working... whatever it takes
<KM0201> pretty much.
<KM0201> the path of least resistance, is always the easiest way to go.
<UBuxuBU> when u install buntu now...if u have the cat5 plugged in...the installer sences your needs...and then direct u to install certain drivers right away...no terminal bs no wine no bs
<UBuxuBU> boom done
<PoaB> Hey guys. Give me a hint please: I installed lubuntu some time before and do not have an idea what version. 1) is there a program or proc entry that sais me what version i have? 2) is there a central release upgrade script/program?
<PoaB> nobody who may help me?
<TheCheggs> oh sorry i wasn't look at irc
<seblabel> hey TheCheggs !
<TheCheggs> seblabel!
<seblabel> evrything is working great!
<TheCheggs> awesome!
<TheCheggs> i am trying to find how to do it PoaB its been a while since i looked at it
<PoaB> You're the best The Cheggs. thx
<TheCheggs> woot!
<TheCheggs> you are running lubuntu?
<PoaB> yes on my second desktop
<TheCheggs> lsb_release -a
<TheCheggs> put that into a terminal
<TheCheggs> it will display what version you are running :)
<PoaB> whow! perfect exactly that was what i'm looking for! THX buddy
<TheCheggs> no problem man :) happy to help
<seblabel> good to know!
<seblabel> thank you
<seblabel> TheCheggs: i put debian yesterday and finally, i put crunchbang this morning
<TheCheggs> nice man!
<seblabel> on 29mo at the start of the computer !
<TheCheggs> months?
<seblabel> there is a panel called conky on the right
<seblabel> 29 mo
<seblabel> used in ram
<seblabel> it's written on conky
<TheCheggs> yeah, conky is pretty cool
<seblabel> i put off a bar called tint2
<TheCheggs> yeah man!
<seblabel> cause i don't need it
<TheCheggs> ah
<TheCheggs> i like tint2 so i can easyly display the time and currently running programs
<seblabel> i use only alt+tab
<seblabel> then i created a .bash_aliases in ~/
<seblabel> wher i put all my alias
<seblabel> like :
<seblabel> alias myalia="nano ~/.bash_aliases"
<seblabel> :)
<seblabel> or alias myrc="nano ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml"
<TheCheggs> :>
<TheCheggs> i need to learn more about openbox, i've just been gaming recently haha
<seblabel> then, i can easily manage the system
<seblabel> yes, it's great
<seblabel> i don't use the mouse now
<seblabel> i just stick my noise pooh on it
<TheCheggs> :]
<seblabel> i just stick my nose pooh on it
<seblabel> nose, not noise
<seblabel> , sorry !
<seblabel> :)
<seblabel> but, she had a nice carreer
<seblabel> she's 16
<seblabel> i sell it for 2€
<seblabel> if someone is interested
<seblabel> :)
<TheCheggs> damn
<seblabel> we have 2€ here
<seblabel> someone for 3€ ?
<seblabel> 1 time
<seblabel> 3€ it's a good price
<seblabel> i nice logitech ps/2 full of nose pooh
<seblabel> 16 years old
<seblabel> 2 time
<seblabel> 3 time
<seblabel> sold!!
<seblabel> to TheCheggs for 2€
<seblabel> :D
<seblabel> well, sorry guys
<seblabel> i'm exited
<TheCheggs> haha
<TheCheggs> i am broke man sorry
<TheCheggs> i need to get myself a pair of headphones
<TheCheggs> ill brb
<PoaB> hi again.
<TheCheggs> i broke wine
<TheCheggs> and i fixed wine
<nicofs> I want to create a custom lubuntu session (basically fit the default one to my needs) - can anyone point me to where I can start reading up on it?
<Wulong> Can't you just add the programs you want to the session startup?
<MrChrisDruif> nicofs; see Wulong's response
<nicofs> Wulong, i want to change the whol appearance of the desktop...
<nicofs> *whole
<TheCheggs> guys i am off to game, take it easy :)
<Wulong> nicofs: why do you want LXDE if you will change it anyways? change it how? like FWVM?
<nicofs> Wulong, larger icons, different panel - mostly just different settings to make it fit my grandfather's needs...
<nicofs> basically change the layout so he can work with it...
<nicofs> if he wants to use it, it auto logs in to that session, if i need to work on it, i'll just log out and use the normal lubuntu session - that's the general idea
<Wulong> I guess you can just make a regular user for him, login and do start modifing.
<Wulong> By editing font sizes and appearance.
<TheCheggs> and i am back
<nicofs> Wulong, i know... and that's what i'll resort to, if that session creating isn't working...
<kanliot> man there's a speed shop called "Cheggs"
<kanliot> they used to advertise on the radio constantly
<TheCheggs> that's freaking awesome!
<TheCheggs> they named something after me
<TheCheggs> :)
<kanliot> yeah
<thor_> i has ever installed lubuntu in min laptop, but i must use Code to get access to min hard-disk. How to get i access without Code ???
<thor_> my
<kanliot> did you install beta
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> if no, what code are you talking about
<kanliot> ?
<milen8204> hello how to check my drivers for my video card If they works property
<kanliot> run the live cd
<kanliot> if you have 400M of ram
<kanliot> that checks
<milen8204> is there another way ?
<kanliot> are you buying a pc?
<kanliot> i don't know what check you need
<milen8204> no I have bought new video card
<kanliot> and whats the problem
<milen8204> but I think it does not work right
<kanliot> go on
<milen8204> I have been watched pictures and my PC went crazy ... the processor was in 100 % used  and my ram was 770 MB from 1 GB used ... just for a pics
<kanliot> yeah that's a problem
<kanliot> usually if i have driver problems, the screen locks up for a second, then comes back slow
<kanliot> I don't know what problems you are having
<kanliot> but control-alt-delete will give you an idea
<kanliot> if you are still having problems with ram and cpu
<kanliot> so i respectfully doubt that its your new video card
<milen8204> i have 3 % used and ram is 166
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> if it's not giving you the problem you can't diagnose it can ya?
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> yes
<kanliot> :)
<milen8204> but I have restarred my PC and now it is ok
<kanliot> if you have a problem again
<milen8204> but in settings>more drivers have nothing
<kanliot> go to task manager
<milen8204> and
<kanliot> and make a note which process is eating your cpu and ram
<kanliot> then google it
<milen8204> ok will try
<milen8204> when it is appears again
<kanliot> cheers
<milen8204> i have noticed tree processes that have been eating my CPU and RAM
<milen8204> but I forgot their names   :D
<milen8204> I will provoke them again :Д
<kanliot> linux action show is having a live show.  they're doing a wierd april fools prank
<TheCheggs> <3 launchpad
<milen8204> am I the only one who have problems whit youtube videos?
<kanliot> which browser
<kanliot> what happens
<milen8204> Firefox
<milen8204> ntat is the problem nothing happens
<milen8204> ntat=that
<milen8204> does not start at all
<kanliot> hm
<kanliot> might be a problem with the youtube servers
<kanliot> try chromium
<kanliot> there is a good firefox support channel
<kanliot> they are really helpful
<reach> hey, how can i reduce the memory being use on my pc?
<milen8204> recach, control+alt+delete  and see what process how many memory  use
<phillw> bug 579309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 579309 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout applet doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579309
<choice> is there any apps i can download that i can download music from?
<kanliot> same as windows i guess
<kanliot> google whatever music
<kanliot> look for internet radio
<choice> oh
<kanliot> i can usually find every kind of music on youtube
<choice> yea i know but can you download them
<kanliot> i can't tell you how to pirate
<kanliot> even though i'm pirating right now
<choice> oh
<kanliot> actually i think the amazon music store works fine in your web browser
<choice> and which browser is that
<kanliot> i acutlally use firefox and chromium
<kanliot> at the same time
<kanliot> chromium works better with flash
<kanliot> has better plugins
<kanliot> oh he lef
#lubuntu 2013-03-25
<devilboy> hi all
<demondog> hi
<demondog> i have installed on my netbook lubuntu , but is really dark , its any option to configurate the brightness?
<designbybeck> Has anyone check out this lil guy yet? the LXLE http://www.lxle.net/index.php?x=about There was suppose to be an older version that supported older hardware. Or at least I'm trying to find a way to use it on a computer that doesn't allow USB Boot nor has a DVD drive
<Unit193> designbybeck: Not quite the place for it, but that was sent to the ML.  You'd have to seek support from them for that.
<lxle> designbybeck, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16822/boot-from-a-usb-drive-even-if-your-bios-wont-let-you/
<Unit193> designbybeck: You can use plop to boot off a flash.
<designbybeck> ah.... well lookie there! Thanks lxle
<lxle> np
<lxle> designbybeck, works well, had to use it just the other day, so i know your good to go, i burned a cd and did it, booted from usb without issue
<designbybeck> I've never heard of it...downloading now! Thank you
<lxle> designbybeck, yup, thats why i was able to answer so fast LOL
<mettilainbuca> ciao a tutti... vorrei installare lubuntu su un pc vecchio con 256mb di ram e pentium III potreste consigliarmi una guida per l'installazione?
<Unit193> !it | mettilainbuca
<ubottu> mettilainbuca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ryad> Hello
<ryad> I am tryng to instal lubuntu in an old machine
<ryad> Is there someone `,
<ryad> ........
#lubuntu 2013-03-26
<devilboy> lubuntu wireless wont show on a laptop after install, if i run all the updates will work after ?
<Unit193> devilboy: You may very well need to install wireless drivers for your card.
<Unit193> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<devilboy> Unit193: thanks, i will need more info when am on that laptop.
<Nate_Rev> hey, anyone wanna give me some quick help?
<Nate_Rev> Anybodyyy
<dorohoro> say
<Nate_Rev> Hi, I installed Lubuntu through Wubi on a netbook. The installation went through
<Nate_Rev> but, when i boot it up it comes up to a black screen with a login prompt.
<Nate_Rev> I login but that does nothing but leave a command prompt for me
<dorohoro> try xstart
<dorohoro> comand: xstart
<dorohoro> it should star xwindows
<Nate_Rev> no command found
<Unit193> startlubuntu is the command to normally use.
<Nate_Rev> Ok, I tried the start lubuntu command and it gave me a warning.
<Nate_Rev> Says: Gtk WARNING cannot open display.
<Nate_Rev> and back to command prompt
<dorohoro> do you have grahic drivers instaled
<Unit193> Alright, so was the LiveCD fine?  I'd highly recommend you not use wubi.
<Nate_Rev> I would gladly switch it over entirely to Linux, its a little notebook that cant run windows correctly. But when I have tried the live CD i get the same erroe
<Nate_Rev> error*
<Nate_Rev> For the record, that live cd I have to use a usb for.
<Nate_Rev> Since the Netbook has no disc drive.
<dorohoro> see on google for troubleshot with your graphic card
<dorohoro> or try some other distro
<Unit193> dorohoro: Or you could try to help.
<Unit193> Nate_Rev: What graphics card?
<Nate_Rev> It would be an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3600
<Nate_Rev> On an Intel Atom N2600 processor.
<Nate_Rev> any ide?
<Nate_Rev> idea*?
<dorohoro> reading  on net right now
<dorohoro> seams oter people hade same proble
<holstein> whats the questin?
<Unit193> MMmm... That seems slightly like a problem generating card, try taking a look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto maybe, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953734 is a little dated.
<Unit193> holstein: Black boot, GMA3600 N2600
<holstein> anything with nomodeset?
<Nate_Rev> me?
<holstein> Nate_Rev: did you try it?
<Nate_Rev> nomodeset?
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Nate_Rev> yeah, says command not found
<holstein> Nate_Rev: ^^ i do it from the live CD..
<holstein> Nate_Rev: its not a command
<Nate_Rev> alright, I'll start working on that.
<malaphus> Anyone know if it's possible to point lxdm to a second location for application shortcuts (.desktop files)?  Currently I've been putting icons in /usr/share/applications/ but would like to move my custom shortcuts to an nfs mount so that additions/changes affect all users (each machine has the nfs mount)
<malaphus> I tried creating a symlink in /usr/share/applications/ but lxdm doesn't seem to act recursively, so the shortcuts within /usr/share/applications/shared/ don't get added
<xnox> malaphus: ~/.config/applications ?
<raphaelle> hello, can someone help me to find out why my 2 machines do connect wireless using Ubuntu 12.04 while they can't on Lubuntu 12.04  ?
<raphaelle> the odd thing : if I right-click on the wifi applet in the botom bar, the bar disapears !
<devilboy> hi all, lately lubuntu after receiving an update about 570kb it freezes on shutting down or rebooting. What can I do to solve/fix this ?
<Eino> my Disks crashes when I try to format my ntfs disk and create an ext4+LUKS encrypted partition on it, how do I go about doing this without the gui (the password weakness thing seems to be the problem, since it crashes every time I start typing the passphrase, the program crashes)
<cortman> Eino, are you doing this during installation or after?
<Eino> cortman: after
<Eino> it's another hdd :p
<cortman> Then have a look here Eino http://gentoovps.net/encrypt-a-partition-from-the-command-line-in-gentoo-linux/
<cortman> And for a very informative and rather confusing page about encryption, see here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/System_Encryption_with_LUKS#Partitioning
<cortman> Although I think the first one has the info you want
<Eino> roger, I just had the second one open
<Eino> cortman: how do I benchmark which encryption method is the best? or can you recommend something? I have intel phenom II x2 550
<cortman> I know little about encryption- I'm just doing the research- I always encrypted with LUKS at installation, so I can't recommend anything based on experience, but TrueCrypt seems to be pretty widely used
<cerebrate> if someone here gives me a tip, and this someone works for maintaining or undermining security, does that count as a typ of the hat?
<stlsaint> cerebrate: i would offer a answer if i had any idea what you are talking about
<cerebrate> if a white hat gives you a protip does it mean you got a tip of the hat?
 * cortman is clueless as well
<cerebrate> how best and swiftest do i change keyboard layouts?
<cerebrate> cortman & stlsaint i refer to colbert's skit 'tip of the hat, wag of the finger'
<phillw> cerebrate: you can add them to shortcuts
<cerebrate> y ty
<cerebrate> ^^
<redderhs> For the past 4 or so days, it seems that whenever Firefox is opened and browsing webpages, it freezes my computer. What I mean by freezing my computer no task is able to be performed except move the mouse cursor around.  The duration to reproduce this issue varies and happens with quite a few different webpages. Seems like it happens when there's tabs opened. Was wondering if there's any logs I could check that may give me a pretty good idea of w
<holstein> redderhs: i would just launch ff from the terminal and look there
<holstein> i would try removing my user config from the equation.. i would try disabling plugins. flash/java
<redderhs> yes, I got that idea from ubuntuforums and so far it only seems like I am getting two messages come through. "Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". that message comes everytime a flash video from youtube is loading.
<redderhs> also: this sometimes randomly appears "NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down" while the browser is still running.
<holstein> what do i do? i use google-chrome, since that is the only current version of flash for linux
<holstein> have you applied upgrade? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal
<Unit193> Do you have much ram?  Could this be swapping out?
<redderhs> that's also one other thing I have tried, I reinstalled chromium and that seems to be not having this issue.  I have 6GB of ram.
<redderhs> I regularly perform updates as well.
<holstein> redderhs: so, its just firefox? how about when you move your ff config out of the way? and test stock config?
<redderhs> i'll have to look into on how to set everything back to default.
<holstein> redderhs: not realy
<holstein> redderhs: you just move it out of the way.. test.. and put it right back if all is well
<holstein> redderhs: move it, rename it.. or test as a new user
<redderhs> I mean, is this just a file(s) located somewhere?
<holstein> redderhs: i directory
<holstein>  ~.mozilla  ..is where i find it
<holstein> ~/.mozilla
<redderhs> thanks for the tip holstein, I'll let you know if that resolves the issue or if I do find something that fixes.
<holstein> redderhs: i would just test that real quick, because that will tell you a lot
<holstein> redderhs: if chormium is working then i dont think it is a flash or java issue
<holstein> i would literally just go right now, move that file, and test
<holstein> it'll take less than a minute, and tell you so much
<redderhs> i moved that hidden dir to my desktop and it seems it has upon execution of firefox, it's starting to run in a more stock config
<holstein> redderhs: sure.. and with issues?
<redderhs> most addons are gone, but google talk plugins are still avail. I won't know if the issue is still there until a certain amount of time passes with use.
<redderhs> it's very sporadic. and sometimes it doesn't freeze all the way as described above. sometimes it will semi lockup to where a minute and a half later it will unfreeze itself.
<holstein> redderhs: sounds challenging...
<redderhs> it'll be interesting to see what the resolution is, I like this kinda stuff haha.
<redderhs> well, it appears the issue just happened again. I currently do not have any youtube pages opened, only 3 tabs opened at the moment. I went to scroll down in reading a forum the system froze for about 5-10 seconds, firefox disappeared as well as the terminal window and the taskbar.  the screen was entirely black and a green color similar to that of my openbox theme kind of flashed diagnoally, then, everything reappeared. I currently have FireFox e
<redderhs> just restarted firefox again via terminal to make sure these nvidia errors are coming from webpages and not youtube or flash related things.
<holstein> redderhs: have you reinstalled ff?
<redderhs> I tried to yesterday, to see if that would resolve the issue, but it didn't uninstall any of my configuration or addons.
<redderhs> uninstalled and reinstalled via synaptic
<holstein> i mean, if its only firefox, then it seems like its a firefox issue.. what version of ff?
<redderhs> 19.0.2
<redderhs> Yeah it really does seem like this issue only happens when Firefox is running.
<Guest26841> Hello?
#lubuntu 2013-03-27
<Guest26841> I need some help
<redderhs> Guest26841: state your question and someone will try to answer as soon as possible.
<Guest26841> Well i try to start lubuntu but it keeps giving me a earr saying i have no screens
<Guest26841> How do i fix it?
<redderhs> Someone will respond when they are available. So just to clarify, you're getting an error message saying you have no screens?
<Guest26841> yes
<redderhs> Have you tried anything to troubleshoot this yet? Which version of Lubuntu are you running?
<devilboy> why do i have 3 different sessions in lubuntu ?
<devilboy> netbook and openbox
<Guest26841> im running lubunyu 12.10
<devilboy> same
<redderhs> Guest26841: When you installed Lubuntu, did you install it from the Live CD in it's GUI mode? If so, did you get the error message there too?
<Guest26841> i installed it via usb from a iso
<redderhs> and have you had this issue since installation?
<Guest26841> yes i can not get the desktop to show
<redderhs> you might find this article helpful, i think it may relate to your issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1924170
<redderhs> devilboy: when you say 3 different sessions, what do you mean and where do you see them?
<redderhs> at startup near login?
<devilboy> redderhs: they helped me in ubuntu channel.
<devilboy> redderhs: thanks
<redderhs> np
<devilboy> redderhs: am just thinking to remove them /netbook/openbox/
<devilboy> by uninstalling
<redderhs> well, if you're talking about the drop down selection of choices near username / password login, some come by default
<devilboy> redderhs: i cant remove openbox from synaptics?
<redderhs> That type of session allows you to choose what type of desktop environment you'd like to use. There are lots of different choices in the Linux world.
<devilboy> redderhs: will cause me issues?
<redderhs> It could if you have not established a replacement
<redderhs> openbox by default is part of the desktop experience.
<devilboy> redderhs: ok ;p i wont uninstall openbox and netbook
<redderhs> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Openbox
<devilboy> ty
<redderhs> you're welcome.
<Guest26841> Oh i forgot to menchn that i installed it with windows.
<redderhs> Guest26841: Did you install this on a computer with no Disc Drive?
<Guest26841> yes
<redderhs> do you still have the disc image you downloaded? If so I think based upon the link I shared with you, it might be helpful to check the hash value of the iso
<redderhs> to make sure it matches the checksum on the website, if it does not match it downloaded improperly and may be a reason for the erroneous install.
<Guest26841> Hash?
<redderhs> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checksum
<wxl> !md5 Guest26841
<wxl> oh stupid bot
<wxl> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> ↑ see that Guest26841
<redderhs> Thanks wxl, gotta figure out all the bot command / resources here =P
<wxl> redderhs: np. i'm lagging like heck over here anyways :)
<Unit193> !factoids | redderhs
<ubottu> redderhs: Hi! I'm #lubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<redderhs> mmm brains.
<wxl> oh, pipe, duh.
<Unit193> Yes wxl, it's never changed. :----D
<wxl> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<wxl> </linux-humour>
<wxl> !bug 1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<wxl> ok i'll stop playing with the bot now
<Guest26841> i found that the hashes are not the same
<wxl> Guest26841: thus your problem. time to re-download and make sure to check your hash.
<Guest26841> Gha well anouther night of downloding sigh ty
<wxl> you could try zsync Guest26841
<wxl> !zsync | Guest26841
<ubottu> Guest26841: Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<wxl> that will save you from having to download the whole thing
<Guest26841> ty
<redderhs> or via torrent.
<wxl> yeah torrents are darn quick
<wxl> and you probably already have a torrent client
<Guest26841> zsync dont work on windows duse it
<redderhs> well, it looks like it could be done on Windows, but from the link I am looking at it seems more hassle than it's worth. Are you familiar with Torrent files and Torrent Clients?
<redderhs> that would be a much more graphical and simplified way I'd imagine for Windows.
<Guest26841> yes i have utorrent
<redderhs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Torrent
<redderhs> point the torrent file to the location of the already downloaded iso. Filenames should be the same. If so, the Torrent client should try to analyze the already existing iso to see where it matches and where it does not.
<redderhs> and it will only download what it needs to.
<Guest26841> utorrent checked it but did not download any thing
<redderhs> if you right click on the torrent in uTorrent and hit open folder, does Windows Explorer show you the same location as your downloaded iso?
<Guest26841> yes
<redderhs> the status in utorrent, does it say a percentage? or if it is paused or downloading?
<Guest26841> it say seeding
<redderhs> if it's seeding, it may have finished downloading that quickly. there may have not been that much of a difference.
<redderhs> I would run the iso again through a checksum to see if it matches now
<Guest26841> Gerr the sum is diffrent sigh
<redderhs> what is the name of the iso you have?
<Guest26841> oups
<Guest26841> i redid the check its the same
<redderhs> alright
<Guest26841> ^.^
<redderhs> from here, if you have to use usb, go ahead and install the iso how you did before
<redderhs> that should fix the issue you were experiencing
<Guest26841> well im trying to install it on a netbook
<Guest26841> well thank you
<redderhs> np
<Guest26841> bye
<redderhs> take care.
<Guest26841> i might be back
<redderhs> dont you ever come back! haha, if you still need help feel free to ask.
<Guest26841> k
<Guest26841> and lol
<malaphus> wtfz
<pvl1> hey all, do i have to keep openbox to run LXDE? my understanding is no
<redderhs> i think you just need something to replace it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager
<pvl1> oh i thought lxde came with a window manager
<pvl1> hm
<redderhs> yeah its coupled with openbox
<redderhs> i'm pretty sure that's how it works.
<pvl1> it is
<pvl1> thats fine
<redderhs> i think my setup, i have compiz running ontop
<redderhs> to give me more functionality.
<pvl1> my netbook wont handle it
<pvl1> maybe it will
<pvl1> but i dont really need that on there
<redderhs> what're you looking to do?
<pvl1> well the question basically started because i started messing with packages to free up space on my 4gb microsd... and lubuntu
<pvl1> was logging into only openbox, without lxde
<pvl1> i reinstalled what i removed
<pvl1> i couldnt get it to work off an 8 gb microsd
<pvl1> ima try to dd it over the weekend
<pvl1> but another q, i installed  lightdm-remote-session-freerdp , and it wasnt showing up in the sessions at login
<redderhs> hmm, i'm not too familiar with that package
<pvl1> oh well ill keep playing with it
<pvl1> since i reinstalled everything ima try to reboot
<pvl1> brb
<redderhs> k
<pvl11> well lxde works now
<pvl11> installed way too much bloatware tho
<pvl11> im going back to lubuntu-desktop
<pvl11> actually i think the package is lubuntu-default-settings
<pvl1> it is
<redderhs> i'm glad to hear you got everything working again
<pvl1> lol john_barleycorn
<pvl1> good ame
<pvl1> *name
<Kamilion> heh, always funny when you google how to do something and the first result you come up with is the last time you did it... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/22/%23lubuntu.html#t04:47
<Kamilion> googled for "lubuntu lxde panel cpu meter"
<sasha|> O hai
<sasha|> I'm having a bit of an issue with setting custom display resolutions
<sasha|> can someone help?
<sasha|> I tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/95977/set-a-specific-screen-resolution-with-xrandr
<john_barleycorn> Possibly sasha| , what's the problem exactly
<sasha|> but it doesn't work too well
<sasha|> john_barleycorn: the LCD on the netbook has a streched image
<sasha|> and it goes down to the BIOS
<john_barleycorn> Ok, what's the resolution you're after?
<sasha|> 1024x600
<sasha|> but there is only 1024x768
<john_barleycorn> And I assume you didn't find it in Preferences>Monitor Settings?
<sasha|> Yeah
<john_barleycorn> Have you tried adding a new resolution mode with xrandr?
<sasha|> I tried
<sasha|> but seeing as I'm running off a live usb, it doesn't change until I restart
<sasha|> and when I restart, I go back to zero
<john_barleycorn> Did you create the live USB to be persistent?
<sasha|> um
<sasha|> it's just DriveDroid on my phone
<sasha|> and it's read write, but it doesn't write it seems
<john_barleycorn> Not familiar with DriveDroid
<sasha|> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid&hl=en
<john_barleycorn> Yeah I was just reading up
<john_barleycorn> I don't know how (or if there even is a way) to make DriveDroid persistent. I think you may have to create a bootable USB flash drive in order to get what you want.
<sasha|> Ok
<sasha|> but if I install Lubuntu on the hdd, will I be able to set the custom resolution?
<john_barleycorn> Probably
<john_barleycorn> I don't know why not
<pavel989> is there an irc where i can get some help with lightdm? i cant seem to figure out how to gree the freerdp session to work
<robotChild901> hi ppl.
<wxl> !hi | robotChild901
<wxl> !hi-#lubuntu | robotChild901
<ubottu> robotChild901: Hi!, Welcome to #lubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
#lubuntu 2013-03-28
<slixz85> hi
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #lubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<slixz85> anyone know why recovery mode would keep my laptop screen on constantly but when i do the actual normal boot it shuts off the screen about 5 seconds after showing the desktop? real annoying. appreciate any help. using a toshiba satellite a205
<Unit193> I'd check the power settings in xfce4-power-manager-settings
<slixz85> yeah i have
<slixz85> i am wondering about stuff besides the normal gui settings
<slixz85> they are all fine
<Unit193> Can you ssh in and check `dmesg`  and /var/log/syslog ?
<slixz85> one second
<slixz85> if this is the info that could help also. unless wrong lspci line
<slixz85> my vid card is
<slixz85> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<slixz85> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary) (rev 0c)
<slixz85> Unit193, do you got time if i pastebin this stuff?
<Unit193> slixz85: Kind of working on a few things, but may be able to glance over.
<slixz85> thats cool appreciate it. i will just hang around. this dmesg terminal took too many lines but i will post what all i could
<slixz85> part of top cut off
<Unit193> !nomodeset | Could try this
<ubottu> Could try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<slixz85> ok. i will check into it more. i do know that acpi=off worked with puppy but not with lubuntu and noapic nolapic worked with another os but not another. so a very wierd issue i am running into
<slixz85> damn pastebin i keep exceeding lol
<slixz85> anyone know why recovery mode would keep my laptop screen on constantly but when i do the actual normal boot it shuts off the screen about 5 seconds after showing the desktop? real annoying. appreciate any help. using a toshiba satellite a205
<cdoublejj> once when i setup dual monitors in extended mode, it stretched the start bar across both monitors.
<cdoublejj> that upset me because  i wanted TRUE extended displays like in windows 7
<filippo> Hi, I have some problem with the bluetooth
<filippo> noone can help me with mi bluetooth adapter?
<ps1quiKo> what's ur bt adapt?
<filippo> It's an usb adapter, a 2.0 bt, I don't remember the brand
<holstein> !bluetooth | filippo
<ubottu> filippo: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<holstein> if it were me, i would like to see the adapter working somewhere it is supported, so that i know the hardware is functional. i would just run lspci and/or lsusb and search for the information that is returned
<filippo> I find this with lsusb : Bus 004 Device 007: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<holstein> filippo: thats what i would use to test, after determining the hardware is funcitonal.. is the hardware good?
<Pelo> morning folks, I'll be setting up a cctv system for a freind, I was thinking of using lubuntu as a base, I've never used it before.  does  it use the ubuntu repository ?
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<holstein> Pelo: lubuntu *is* ubuntu, at least as far as the sources
<cortman> Instead of gnome?
<cortman> looks like ubottu needs to be updated
<holstein> cortman: i thought it had been.. someone proposed that the other day
<cortman> I see
<cortman> no big deal
<holstein> well, it is incorrect, or out-dated..
<cortman> agreed
<Pelo> thanks holstein
<bonzodog> hey all
<bonzodog> quick question
<bonzodog> just installed 12.10 (dont ask, 13.04 has a massive bug with my GPU)
<bonzodog> anyways, openbox user of many many years...yet lubuntu is not reading the ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml file
<bonzodog> I like to run with OB borderless
<bonzodog> but putting in the xml to make OB run borderless then restarting it doesnt make winodw borders disappear
<bonzodog> also, how do I kill the LXPanel?
<bonzodog> I want tint 2, have a config already that I already use and love
<bonzodog> is lubuntu still reading the global file in /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/config/rc.xml?
<bonzodog> the 13.04 bug is ubuntu wide, btw. My GPU is too new for nouveau and is an optimus chipset
<bonzodog> thus nouveau cant talk to it. I dont know how its working on 12.10, appears to be using a generic nouveau driver just fine
<cortman> bonzodog, sounds like you want Crunchbang, not Lubuntu
<cortman> It uses Openbox and Tint2
<bonzodog> cortman, I went through lubuntu as it talks nicely to EFI on install
<bonzodog> this is an Optimus-EFI laptop
<cortman> Ok, your choice
<cortman> How did you set the window borders to off in rc.xml?
<cortman> The Openbox config manager has a box you can check for no window borders
<cortman> Did you try that?
<bonzodog> no, I mean the actual title bar
<bonzodog> undecorated by default
<bonzodog> so using the <application class = "*">
<cortman> Yeah that sounds correct
<bonzodog> then <decor>no></decor>
<bonzodog> I renamed the file from lubuntu-rc.xml to just rc.xml
<cortman> Did you run openbox --reconfigure then afterwards?
<bonzodog> to make sure OB could see it
<bonzodog> well, theres a reconfigure option in the right click menu
<bonzodog> used that
<cortman> Ah ok
<bonzodog> I was an Arch user before this, but had problems with the direction they were going, and maintaining it was becoming a PITA
<bonzodog> I wanted a boot-and-go distro for once
<cortman> Sure
<cortman> I use openbox all the time but haven't had much experience troubleshooting it. Sorry I can't be of more help...
<holstein> bonzodog: i probably would just use openbox.. the session should be there at login, since lxde uses it
<bonzodog> ah
<bonzodog> see, I never thought to look at the sessions menu at login
<bonzodog> would that run with the lxpanel off?
<holstein> bonzodog: it should run openbox. just openbox, and whatever else your custom configs do
<bonzodog> ah, cool
<bonzodog> thanks :D
<holstein> you can use tint2 or lxpanel or whatever
<cortman> ^good idea
<holstein> if you had something from #! you really liked
<holstein> i took some things from #! and used them in a custom setup
<bonzodog> yeah, have a custom tint 2 I like -- it was from Archbang, but whatever....
<bonzodog> I do not like systemd
<holstein> i installed stock ubuntu acutally, and added openbox and tint2 and setup a session i wanted to use
<cortman> I would just use #!. :)
<bonzodog> also, Arch does not support UEFI/Optimus systems out of the box so to speak
<bonzodog> UEFI is awkward to setup
<bonzodog> but this system is UEFI locked, is <3 months old
<bonzodog> you have to create a special partition for the UEFI to boot from
<bonzodog> also, optimus chipsets require bumblebee
<filippo> Hi to everyone
<filippo> I need help with an adapter bluetooth that wont work
<holstein> there might be reasons you want to use #!, and i have/did and i like that project
<holstein> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bonzodog> ok, going off to switch back into a clean OB
<holstein> filippo: do you know the hardware is functional?
<filippo> holstein, no, I don't it's new and i can't test it in another machine
<filippo> holstein, I have do this first http://paste.ubuntu.com/5655375/
<holstein> filippo: i would want to see that the device works.. if its broken, you will *never* get it working, obviously
<filippo> holstein, hcitool dev dont give me back anything
<holstein> http://superuser.com/questions/142048/cambridge-silicon-radio-ltd-bluetooth-usb-dongle-drivers makes me think the vendor doesnt provide linux support, nor allow it to be supported
<holstein> i would just return it,, and try another device
<filippo> holstein, damn
<filippo> holstein, thank you
<CoppolaEmilio> Hello there!
<CoppolaEmilio> Just a quick question, is there a guideline on the limitations of default programs on lubuntu?
<CoppolaEmilio> About performance and such things
<Unit193> We try to keep it as light and functional as we can.
<CoppolaEmilio> Ofc, any progaming language recomended?
<Unit193> I personally don't think python is it, but that's me.  Are you looking to create something to include?
<Unit193> It of course also has to be in the main repos.
<wxl> it does?
<wxl> no LOLCODE, huh?
<CoppolaEmilio> Im using lubuntu and feels great, so I want to contribute
<CoppolaEmilio> So i wantes to know the limitations
<CoppolaEmilio> Wanted*
<CoppolaEmilio> Thanks!
<wxl> CoppolaEmilio: did you see the dev page?
<CoppolaEmilio> Where?
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers
<CoppolaEmilio> Thanks!
<pmatulis_> is gnome-control-center package used much with lubuntu?
<Unit193> Doesn't come with, and not sure if it is compatible.
<CoppolaEmilio> I gess vala is a good language to develop lubuntu programs...
<Unit193> Interesting thought, and it would seem to be quite an interesting language indeed!  If you already know one, you can look at the LXDE or Lubuntu bug reports, and see what you can fix?
<CoppolaEmilio> Yes, im mostly a python dev, but fixing bugs on other languages its not so hard... usually :P
<Unit193> Hah, whoops. :P
<bonzodog> hi guys, back
<wxl> um, front?
<bonzodog> finally, after an hour of cursing, reading docs, have finally figured out how to get ob 3.4 to run undecorated
<bonzodog> they have changed the application class methods
<bonzodog> it needs noting somewhere for future reference
<bonzodog> to run ob undecorated, the first line is MUCH longer
<bonzodog> <application name="*" class="*" role="*" title="*" type="*">
<bonzodog> it is currently only documented on the ob wiki itself
<bonzodog> and not directly
<wxl> that may imply the demand for such a feature is small.
<bonzodog> see, I run ob undecorated for all windows, borders on
<bonzodog> yeah, it probably is
<bonzodog> very geeky way of running openbox
<wxl> so if you have no access to the wiki to document it yourself, i'd just post up a very complete version of the problem and the solution to the mailing list. ask the folks that deal with docs to put it in.
<wxl> although, really, it's an openbox issue. i'd sooner recommend getting the openbox folks to put it on their own documentation.
<bonzodog> I am running lubuntu as an openbox session only, with nitrogen to set background, conky, and tint2
<bonzodog> well the openbox folks have documented it, but they leave you to figure out what goes in the spaces
<wxl> so ask them to document it better
<Unit193> So hardly Lubuntu. ;)  You have tint2 from svn?  Last I knew it had a few nice features released didn't.  Good application choices, too, and generally I'd bet a nice custom setup.
<bonzodog> For some reason the lubuntu site/forums are running really slow
<bonzodog> The reason I went for lubuntu is because I have a UEFI/Optimus system
<bonzodog> and the lubuntu installer makes it easy to install on a UEFI system
<ibere_SP> hi, i'm using lubuntu 12.04 32 bits and chromium as default browser. on dropbox, when i right click on the icon and choose to open dropbox site, it opens on firefox instead of chromium. i' ve already ran sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser and confirmed chromium as default browser. can anyone help, pls?
<bonzodog> uninstall ff?
<Unit193> Did you happen to set gnome-www-browser too?
<ibere_SP> bonzodog, i've uninstalled ff and things became normal again but for some stuff i need firefox, then after reinstall, the strange behaviour returned...
<wxl> ibere_SP: what do you need firefox for?
<Unit193> Also try  update-alternatives --get-selections | grep firefox
<ibere_SP> wxl, testing web design on different browsers.
<wxl> well, that's a good excuse
<wxl> as an alternative, you could give up web design and take up programming
<wxl> j/k ;)
<ibere_SP> wxl, lol. :-)
<ibere_SP> Unit193, what update-alternatives --get-selections | grep firefox will do after running it?
<Unit193> ibere_SP: It won't really *do* anything, just show you what firefox may be configured for.
<ibere_SP> i've  just ran and it returns nothing...
<ibere_SP> Unit193, so i suppose ff is not configured for anything, right?
<ibere_SP> Unit193, what would be correct once chromium is the default browser.... i guess.
<wxl> ibere_SP: so you should set ff to ask you if it's the default browser and then run it and tell it no and do the same for chromium but tell it yes
<wxl> that *MAY* help
<ibere_SP> wxl, hummm, sounds a good idea! tks. i 'll try. need to go to a meeting now. bye!
<Unit193> I'd just have fun and grep the files in .config/ next for it. :P  (But I use firefox, so not an issue for me! :D )
<wxl> ew firefox
<hpuser4466> How to disable the touchpad on my notebook while mouse is connected?
<hpuser4466> The mouse cursor jumps when I type causing me to make errors.
<IdleOne> !info synaptics
<ubottu> Package synaptics does not exist in quantal
<IdleOne> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.12build1 (quantal), package size 2389 kB, installed size 7686 kB
<IdleOne> hmm that isn't it
<IdleOne> hpuser4466: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Disabling_Touchpad_while_Typing
<hpuser4466> thanks i think i found the solution to edit /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart and add: @synclient MaxTapTime=0
<hpuser4466> gpointing-device-settings won't save the settings perminantly by itself (it seems).
<wxl> hpuser4466: that is the solution if you want to set any synaptics settings permanently
<wxl> some things are set by syndaemon too. you can man synaptics to get all the buhzillions of options.
<hpuser4466> thanks. I just want to disable touchpad tap clicking to stop the typing cursor jumping :- )
<wxl> then you're good. :)
<hpuser4466> When I insert the SDCARD a box opens up that says:  "Removable medium inserted.  Select the actions you want to perform".
<hpuser4466> what is the name of this script/app?  I want to edit the options
<gomiboy> hpuser4466: the program is pcmanfm, the file manager, but i don't know how/if you can modify the menu
<hpuser4466> yes i know pcmanfm.  I'm looking for the process that runs the dialog box that says "Removable medium is inserted".
<hpuser4466> trying to find the process name.  Checked with ps -e   and still can't find it.
<gomiboy> hpuser4466: the process IS pcmanfm, it runs in the background and takes care of the desktop and media insertion
<hpuser4466> you know how it says "select the action you want to perform"
<hpuser4466> i want to add a new action
<hpuser4466> How do i add options to the removable medium dialog?
<hpuser4466> It only has 1 option:  "open in file manager".
<wxl> hpuser4466: it's a pcmanfm sort of thing
<wxl> that being said, why don't you hit up pcman himself?
<hpuser4466> where?
<hpuser4466> I realize pcmanfm controls the dialog:  pcmanfm>Preferences>Volume Management>show available options...
<hpuser4466> the question is how to edit the available options?
<wxl> hpuser4466: edit the source code
<hpuser4466> hmm i suspected i'd have to do that
<wxl> here's your guy http://sourceforge.net/users/pcmanx
<hpuser4466> thanks.
#lubuntu 2013-03-29
<Vivekananda> anyone around. I have a problem with lubuntu. :). When I open a new program then sometimes the borders go beyond the screen but they are not there on the next screen. I would prefer that when I open a new program the borders remain inside the screen borders
<holstein> Vivekananda: sometimes, i find the app is to big, and goes outside on my netbook.. is that the case?
<Vivekananda> holstein: so I am trying to start emacs. Now based on the border restrictions and the default settings ( I have width 120 height only 60) it is fine but when I say height 100 it goes out of the screen partially. Also when I drag any unmaximised window ( say to the right) then part of it will go off of the screen but not visible in the worspace2 next to it
<Vivekananda> something like this http://imagebin.org/252038
<holstein> Vivekananda: its off the bottom you mean?
<Vivekananda> holstein: yep
<Vivekananda> and not just this but other programs
<Vivekananda> also bad is that I thougth if it goes out of boundary to the right then I will see part of it showing up on the next window. That was standard in gnome but I dont see it here :(
<holstein> Vivekananda: i just move them or resize them
<holstein> Vivekananda: see what?
<Vivekananda> holstein: Do you mean that such a boundary check is not built into lubuntu?
<holstein> Vivekananda: i have seen this on others
<holstein> i just resize the application to fit my screen
<Vivekananda> see the part of the window cut off on the right side to show up in the next workspace.
<Vivekananda> so you mean that this behaviour of cutting parts out is to be expected ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: you have 2 monitors?
<Vivekananda> so If I install something like a tiling program for multiple consoles then it will go off the screen on all sides and everywhere ?
<holstein> i dont use LXDE where i have 2 monitors, but when i do with openbox, it works as expected
<Vivekananda> no I have only one but 4 workspaces
<holstein> Vivekananda: yeah, i dont think it goes over to the next workspace
<holstein> Vivekananda: i never needed it to
<Vivekananda> but that happenned in ubuntu gnome or happens there right ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: i have seen that, yes
<holstein> Vivekananda: not in openbox/lxde
<Vivekananda> but being inside screen boundaries should be a given should it not. If I just reduce my workspaces number to 1?
<holstein> what would i do? just set the application size
<holstein> Vivekananda: its not as big a deal to me... i just rezise the few that dont fit my smaller resolution
<holstein> and i assume the resolution size being smaller is the issue
<Vivekananda> holstein: can it be that my graphics card is nto working and so my resolution is not optimum as it should
<Vivekananda> how do I figure the resolution being displayed ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: if you have a small screen, its just small
<holstein> Vivekananda: my resolution is 1024x600 ..i expect some issues
<Vivekananda> holstein: I have a decent screen and it was fine in lucid. it is a inspiron 600m
<holstein> Vivekananda: its all open.. what would i do? check the resolution, and just resize apps to fit my screen
<holstein> Vivekananda: show those screen shots around, maybe that will hepl
<holstein> help*
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone how do I install a darker theme for lubuntu
<Auriga> Hello all, I'm having problems with conky throwing up issues with gnome-keyring, I'm reading online that I can delete gnome-keyring safely without any ill effects, is this accurate?
<malaphus> Hi all, I've recently upgraded to Lubuntu 12.04 LTS from Ubuntu and the DHCP client doesn't seem to be updating DNS with my hostname now, the following like is present in dhclient.conf: "send host-name = gethostname();"
<malaphus> This use to work fine in Ubuntu, is there something more I need to enable to get this working in Lubuntu, so that I can access dhcp hosts via their name rather than IP?
<lubuntu> hi
<Guest35987> please, i am trying to install lubuntu on my pc, but installator crashed up everytime after copying files and setting up hostname, username and timezone.
<Guest35987> when i wanted to install grub manually, it returns with
<Guest35987> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<holstein> Guest35987: i might test the hardware and the iso
<holstein> lubi: ^
<lubi> holstein: i have installed ubuntu there before, but i want something lightweight
<holstein> lubi: you can just install lxde in ubuntu
<lubi> holstein: i wanted clean installation, but now i have nothing that can work or run
<holstein> lubi: and you tested the iso?
<holstein> !md5 | lubi
<ubottu> lubi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> and the hard drive?
<holstein> lubi: the lubuntu installer works fine for most.. i think we should start here
<lubi> hard drive is fine.
<lubi> holstein: and do you know something about that grub2 error?
<holstein> lubi: i know i have no such error.. last time i was installing grub i saw that error, and used..
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> ^^ the gui from the restore grub wiki page
<lubi> holstein: i check md5 of iso and they are equal
<lubi> holstein: so what now?
<bennypr0fane> Hi, I want to change the default boot setting in Grub - grub version is 1.98. I have Grub customizer installed, and tried to change it there, but to no effect. Maybe my version of grub customizer doesn't work on this version of grub. It also might be looking at the wrong harddisc, because I have 2, each with grubs sitting on their MBRs. I need some help finding out what's what and how to fix this...
<holstein> !grub | bennypr0fane
<ubottu> bennypr0fane: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> i dont use the grub customizer
<tweakster> i need to add a user to the sudo group. i see an instruction that says i should put it in the "end" of the file at /etc/sudoers; but i found a different instruction that says put it in that same file under the line "# Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<tweakster> which one is right, or does it matter where i put it in the file?
<tweakster> this is the setting to put:   %user ALL=(ALL) ALL
<tweakster> at the end of the file or under the line? that is the question.
<tweakster> should i be asking this question somewhere else?
<tweakster> is there any single site where support questions can be searched for, one with answers to many questions about using lubuntu config files and such?
<tweakster> is there a way to check whether software is available at lubuntu's default repository without installing and using a program like "lubuntu-software-center"? If i could just check without it, then i could use "apt-get" to retrieve and install what i may want at some point. So, where is a good place to browse the repo?
#lubuntu 2013-03-30
<phillw1> tweakster: for sudo, it's most likely to get faster response using #ubuntu-beginners
<tweakster> thanks, phillw1
<phillw1> tweakster: for what gets installed on the different ways to 'fine tune' lubuntu, the list of everything is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<phillw1> tweakster: lubuntu still has synaptic package manager, which will tell you what it is going to install so as to support what you have just asked to be added, if that is your question.
<pvl1> im confused. is lightdm just the log in manager
<poee> hi. how does lubuntu compare against ubuntu?
<poee> I ve been using ubuntu for over six years, and I have an old system 2gbram dualcore and i want it really fast
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<holstein> poee: try it live and see
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu (bascially).. same repository sources
<poee> and same apps?
<poee> I presume
<holstein> poee: no
<poee> not out of the box, but installable
<holstein> poee: mabye a few of the core applicaions
<holstein> same kernel for example
<poee> can i install all the ubuntu apps on lubuntu?
<holstein> sure. kde ones too
<holstein> but, the kde ones will pull in dependencies
<holstein> lxde is lighter.. is it faster? might seem faster..
<poee> I want something fast
<poee> what about the space requirements
<holstein> poee: well, your machine is as fast as it is
<holstein> poee: will anything modern seem faster on that hardware than LXDE? not likely
<holstein> try it live.. i mean, puppy linux is faster, but there are trade offs
<holstein> lubuntu is ubuntu.. same backbone of support and repose.. puppy is different.. it is what it is, and is good at what its good at
<poee> is puppy linux debian based?
<holstein> i dont use puppy as an everyday OS.. but, lubuntu is a nice balance.. its still a full os.. installable, and full featured.. but light
<holstein> poee: puppy is puppy. there are different ones based on different things.. but you dont really "install" it
<holstein> poee: try it live to..
<poee> okay well i guess its best to just download everything and try live
<holstein> you could run xfce no issues with that hardware
<holstein> really comes down to preference
<poee> I also want something that occupies less hdd space
<poee> I ve dual boot so my linux partition runs on 15 gb space
<poee> that has been one of my concerns
<holstein> poee: if you are going to install all the apps you had, it'll likely take up the same amount of space
<holstein> hard drives are cheap these days
<poee> yeah I should just buy a new hdd
<holstein> 15gb's is plenty for most things
<poee> i ve managed to keep it running okay
<poee> but overtime things just add up, you know
<poee> so yeah
<mysteriousdarren> even this old netbook has 60 gb hd and 40 is free.
<holstein> yeah, i have peppermintOS, which is a lubuntu spinoff, on a 16bg hard drive with no isues
<holstein> issues*
<poee> i have only 400mb free on my linux partition for over a year now
<poee> lol
<holstein> its not cramped
<poee> peppermint related to linuxmint?
<holstein> right.. a few of the mint devs.. they live nearby
<poee> ah. right.
<poee> linux mint is heavy though
<poee> so I dont want to go there
<poee> I ll just try and see xubuntu or lubuntu
<poee> on a livedisk
<holstein> well, im not suggesting you do, but peppermint is not heavy
<poee> hmm okay
<mysteriousdarren> +1 lubuntu
<poee> i ll hit lubuntu
<poee> I am more familiar with the ubuntu platform
<poee> although if i thought of familiarity I d never have moved out of windows and into linux
<mysteriousdarren> its the community that got me hooked
<poee> ah yes. the help on ubuntu irc is never a minute away
<poee> which one is the LTS verion
<poee> ?
<poee> version*
<holstein> poee: there is no lts for lubuntu
<poee> o_O
<holstein> poee: though, the 12.04 repos will be maintained..kernel and all that for example
<poee> what!
<holstein> not lubuntu specifically.. the documentation is on the site
<poee> okay i ll check
<poee> I like lts versions
<holstein> if youare not happy with that, install ubuntu 12.04 minimal, and install lxde
<holstein> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<poee> ohhh
<poee> interesting
<holstein> poee: im using the 12.04 lts.. i run openbox and tint2
<mysteriousdarren> ive had great success with minimal to lxde
<poee> thanks for this idea. I like the minimal more and more
<holstein> mysteriousdarren: you just add what you want? not the lubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<holstein> i would add either lxde or the lubuntu-desktop metapackage
<poee> what gui does the minimal have
<mysteriousdarren> holstein: you knw me, depends on the mood
<holstein> mysteriousdarren: :)
<holstein> poee: none
<holstein> poee: its minimal. you add what you want
<poee> ohhh you gotta use sudoaptget?
<poee> i mean apt
<holstein> poee: you *get* to sudo apt-get what you like..
<mysteriousdarren> I love the choices
<poee> ahhh okay
<poee> time to try , me thinks
<poee> so
<poee> lubuntu-desktop or lxde?
<holstein> right.. whatever you want
<holstein> is lubuntu LTS? no
<holstein> what does that mean?
<holstein> no one from this team is going to support lubuntu after 18 monhts
<poee> which package should i install,
<holstein> months*
<poee> oh why
<poee> ?
<poee> its outdated?
<holstein> poee: im giving you the facts, and you can decide
<holstein> "should" is a matter of opinion
<poee> ah right
<holstein> *if* you want the 12.04 lts with lxde.. install that
<poee> so lubuntu is going to be outdated?
<holstein> if you want the lubuntu-desktop.. install that.. what does it mean that there is no lubuntu lts? no one from this team will be testing the lubuntu specific stuff
<holstein> poee: it will be "no longer offically supported"
<poee> ok :(
<poee> how about xfce
<holstein> poee: "outdated" too, can be a matter of opinion
<poee> will it be supported
<holstein> poee: lxde is in the repos
<holstein> poee: to get 12.04 lts and lxde.. install that
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<poee> I can always rip off lxde and get xfce if lxde runs out of support
<holstein> xubuntu follows the regular ubuntu scenario.. also, you can add only xfce there
<poee> I ve run multiple desktops before
<poee> gnome + xfce
<holstein> poee: lxde will not "run out of support".. the lubuntu team will no longer officially support lubuntu
<poee> ah okay
<poee> okay i ll get minimal and work from there
<poee> umm holstein
<poee> how would i configure wifi on a minimal
<poee> ?
<poee> I dont want to install minimal and get stuck on it
<holstein> poee: you insatll a DE, and use a wifi manager
<holstein> poee: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop for example
<poee> but to install DE you need a connection in the first place right
<poee> or is it in built
<wxl> hail eris!
<poee> okay desktop is DE
<poee> ..
<poee> hmm
<poee> okay i figured it out
<poee> thanks all
<poee> :)
<michkri> Hey. Does somebody know how to change keyboard layout per window or app and not globally?
<SixtyFold> Wow, there's only 66 users in here
<lubuntu-question> hello
<lubuntu-question> how big is a lubuntu installation?
<lubuntu-question> i would like to install it in 4gb
<lubuntu-question> but the installer tells me, that i need 4.4 gb
<lubuntu-question> but i read on the net, that it were just something above 2gb when installed
<SixtyFold> lubuntu-question - if you remind me the CLI for seeing how much diskspace i have used, i could tell you
<SixtyFold> haha
<lubuntu-question> df
<SixtyFold> 3.19 gb
<lubuntu-question> jea, that would fit nicely
<lubuntu-question> on 4gb
<SixtyFold> that's with firefox and chromium installed, not that taking out FF would change that much
<SixtyFold> also i install gcc and make
<lubuntu-question> why the hell does the installer stops the installation and tell that it need 4.4gb?
<SixtyFold> installed
<SixtyFold> swap
<SixtyFold> maybe
<SixtyFold> idk
<lubuntu-question> i dont want swap
<SixtyFold> did you manually partition?
<lubuntu-question> no. the installer directly block. the device have just 4gb
<lubuntu-question> because there is nothing in the system with more then 4gb
<SixtyFold> you should dl the mini installation of ubuntu
<SixtyFold> and pic the lubuntu option in it
<SixtyFold> and see if that will fit it
<SixtyFold> worth a try, have no clue if itll do it
<SixtyFold> pick*
<SixtyFold> yah, idk, total used, 3,192,776 / 16%
<lubuntu-question> SixtyFold: you mean this? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<lubuntu-question> this can install lubuntu?
<holstein> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> lubuntu-question: the lubuntu packages are in the main ubuntu repositories.. you can install lubuntu or lxde from *any* *buntu
<lubuntu-question> holstein: this is the direct link from the page the bot posted -.-
<holstein> lubuntu-question: i would look and see that the image is the one you want
<holstein> lubuntu-question: the one you linked lookds like the 64bit minimal iso.. if thats what you want, thats what it is
<holstein> you probably want the 32bit one
<lubuntu-question> is there anywhere the 13.04 beta1 64bit minimal iso? cant find it
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<lubuntu-question> i know what it is -.-
<lubuntu-question> this are the listed: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<holstein> lubuntu-question: then, join #ubuntu+1 to discuss is, as the link asks
<kilonux> hello . need help for flashplayer on 12.04 on ppc
<Jonatas_ZV> Hi, can someone help me? I downloaded the Lubuntu .iso file, mounted this with Universal USB installer. I would like to run Lubuntu in live mode in my old PC (Windows XP), but when i reboot the system, nothing happens. Can someone help me?
<IdleOne> you need to set your BIOS to boot from USB probably.
<IdleOne> the setting could be named "Boot from USB" or "Boot from External Media" or some other variant.
<Jonatas_ZV> ok, so how can i do that? pressing f2 when the computer starts didn't work.
<gnuvince> I have a quick question: if I play a SNES game in an emulator with a gamepad, after 20 minutes, the screen shuts down.
<gnuvince> How can I configure Lubuntu such that gamepad inputs keep the laptop alive?
<lxle> would like to edit the run command in the menu, anyone know the location?
<holstein> lxle: ?
<Guest60685> I've a problem with my wifi connection, can someone help me?
#lubuntu 2013-03-31
<needle_> happy easter , i got a problem by installing lubuntu 12.10 on my old laptop (FJ-Siemens S-4546 p3 600Mhz 256MB atiRage) screen flashes after hitting install, even in 2nd console
<needle_> tying alternativ iso now
<needle_> +r
<divx118> Does lubuntu session emits an event when it starts the desktop session. Like in lxdm.conf upstart job "initctl emit desktop-session-start"?
<tomatto> hi, i installed nvidia driver and when i want to modprobe it, it said that no such device, what can i do with it? i have nvidia geforce fx 5200
<tomatto> i installed nvidia driver and when i want to modprobe it, it said that no such device, what can i do with it? i have nvidia geforce fx 5200
<tomatto> adobe flash plugin doesn't work in firefox even in chromium
<pvl1> is it safe to upgrade to grub2
<MOPKOB> Hello everybody :-)   A (stupid?) question: where can I find the Lubuntu 12.10 install CD source ?  I want to see how ' pae' stuff is checked
<MOPKOB> I plan compiling a custom kernel "Ubuntu 3.5.0-17.28-generic 3.5.5" and to replace vmilinux in the .iso, without changing /lib/modules in .sqashfs archive
<budtuba> Hi, I'd like for my desktop shortcuts to open thunar instead of pcmanfm. How can I do that?
#lubuntu 2014-03-24
<nosmelc> I was wondering if many people use Lubuntu on non-low-end machines?
<ianorlin> yes there is a 64 bit version for that if you want it
<ianorlin> I run it sometimes on a laptop with 4 gb of ram and a core 2 duo
<nosmelc> ianorlin: I installed it on a Core 2 Duo with 6GB of memory and it worked great
 * one sighs
<one> Baby I'm your man...
<one> don't fear the reaper
<Little-Chip> hello?
<Little-Chip> some problem with my computer when I power on... I have to force turn off my wlan...  if not I will get shutdown...
<dovah> hello can someone help me with my graphics drivers
<dovah> im having trouble. i need to switch back to the fallback graphics drivers like the ones that the installer disk uses
<dovah> the screen looks fine with the installation but after install and after restart i can only get 640 x 480 and the screen has artifacts
<vn151502510> dovah: Start menu -> Preferences -> Monitor Settings could have any luck?
<dovah> vn151502510, i tried alls i get is 640
<dovah> by 480
<dovah> but with live cd i get full resolution
<dovah> i wanted to maybe use the drivers the live cd uses
<vn151502510> so u have only one option of Resolution? 640x480
<dovah> yes
<vn151502510> could you try command `xrandr`
<vn151502510> and get the output
<dovah> i dont know that command
<dovah> k hold on
<dovah> its on another pc
<dovah> hey vn151502510 im going to try this other thing thanks for help
<llogiq> Hi folks.
<llogiq> I have a problem with a Lubuntu 13.10 (recently upgraded from 12.10). The lxpanel does not show up after logging in. When I manually start it (lxpanel --profile Lubuntu &), it appears to work.  Also the xfce4-power-manager is not started with the session. Does anyone know where to look?
<holstein> llogiq: i would try using a different user to rule out issue with the user configuration files
<holstein> llogiq: you can purge those in that user, if you find them to be the issue
<llogiq> holstein, I already checked with two users. Then I purged .config/lxpanel. lxpanelctl restart and the (manually started) panel vanishes.
<llogiq> So perhaps it has something to do with the session?
<llogiq> By the way, my terminal tells me that lxpanel segfaulted.
<llogiq> If I strace lxpanelctl I get a lot of EAGAINs.
<llogiq> So it could have something to do with a lower level component...does lxpanel use DBus?
<llogiq> dbus service is running.
<phillw> llogiq: accept the invitation :)
#lubuntu 2014-03-25
<n-iCe> would you say lubuntu is the lighter desktop for Ubuntu out there?
<Unit193> Unless you build from the core, yep.
<ianorlindesktop> yes
<n-iCe> lighter than xubuntu?
<ianorlindesktop> yes
<n-iCe> thanks!
<one> Where is the per window kbd layout changed?
<vrr_> hey
<vrr_> has anyone got lubuntu running on an asus UX31A?
<holstein> one: not sure about that.. might have to send them somehow in a script when you change to the windows in question
<holstein> vrr_: it'll be more about the chips in there
<holstein> vrr_: likely some graphics related problem for you? wifi? related to safe boot?
<vrr_> no problems just trying to see if the install will be hassle free
<holstein> vrr_: try it live
<vrr_> im downloading the 14.04 right as we speak
<holstein> vrr_: thats what the live CD's are for... you get to see how the operating system is, first hand, on your actual hardware, without installing
<holstein> vrr_: 14.04 *should* be fine, and i do suggest you try it, but, keep in mind, its not officially released yet
<vrr_> right now im running arch but it keeps breaking with updates and im tired of fixing them
<vrr_> and i've heard lubuntu does wonders to battery life
<holstein> vrr_: it really shouldnt
<holstein> vrr_: its the same kernel.. and, typically, moving to linux *decreases* battery life
<ianorlindesktop> but compared to arch?
<holstein> the question is, why?.. and that is due to hardware support
<vrr_> ^ in compairson to arch
<ianorlindesktop> I still get a few hours battery life out of my laptop although it has a massive battery
<holstein> should be similar to arch as well
<holstein> arch would have a newer kernel..
<ianorlindesktop> might just be lxde uses less cpu than other Desktop enviornemnts
<vrr_> yes
<ianorlindesktop> or will in the future
<one> holstein: It is a gnome thing.
<holstein> its not usually battery life that is noticable
<holstein> but, im sure it wont be worse...
<ianorlindesktop> turning screen brightness down helps more
<holstein> one: why not just use gnome, then?
<holstein> yup... screen brightness is the killer for my rig..
<vrr_> is less of a memory ho
 * ianorlindesktop thinks one was saying gnome uses lots of battery
<vrr_> hog^
<ianorlindesktop> I think cpu is more important for power
<holstein> sure.. but the "memory" is using power.. its not like the power goes off if you have a few free mb's
<vrr_> also lxde idles about 1%-2% cpu
<holstein> i mean, less resource use could and likely does result in less use of battery, but, id be surprised if you'd notice
<holstein> still.. whats that equate to in power savings?
<holstein> the cps is up.. and powered up.. and at a lower step.. anyways, this is probably more suited for a hardware channel
<ianorlindesktop> on desktops it could work out to power savings if you take out a graphics card and use integrated graphics
<holstein> i dong think lubuntu will be worse on power, and its likely one of the best.. but folks tend to use it becuase its light.. not the battery savings
<vrr_> k, just finished the dd im going in.
<vrr_> thanks
<bluesabre0> any lubuntu-devs about?
<bluesabre0> we've just recently released light-locker 1.4.0 and light-locker-settings 1.2.0
<bluesabre0> if we could get a signoff for each, please comment on each of the FFe's
<bluesabre0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1296456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296456 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Upgrade to light-locker 1.4.0" [High,Triaged]
<bluesabre0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker-settings/+bug/1297058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1297058 in light-locker-settings (Ubuntu) "[FFe] [UIFe] Please update light-locker-settings to 1.2.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bluesabre0> updated translations will be collected and released near final release
<bluesabre0> please let me know if you have any questions
<one> How does one get a list of all kernel options?
<holstein> one: the default kernel just is what it is.. you'd have to build your own.. i would start with kernel.org
<holstein> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<holstein> !stages
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<holstein> hmmm.. id look at a custom compiling kernel guide
<one> holstein: I am talking about boot options.
<one> what is the manpage called for kernel?
<holstein> one: kms?
<holstein> !kms
<holstein> https://wiki.debian.org/KernelModesetting
<one> holstein: why https?
<holstein> one: ?
<holstein> one: i just searched kernel mode settings and got that to share.. its relevant, if thats what you are looking for
<one> holstein: no https
<one> holstein: is there a corresponding manpage?
<guest0292> using Lubuntu 13.04.  I updated my system with sudo apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade.
<guest0292> Is it recommended to use dist-upgrade?   My firefox browser keeps crashing.  I don't know if it's related to the dist-upgrade.
<koell> when will lubuntu 14.04 release?
<koell> be
<s991533> koell: Lubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) wil be released following the general Ubuntu release schedule (more or less). Check it out at the release table for dates.
<s991533> frome http://lubuntublog.blogspot.tw/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<s991533> release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<koell> thanks guys
<loggg> having odd problems, maybe hardware related?  Using Lubuntu 13.10, Windows 7 dual boot.  GRUB 2 should have a countdown timer, but sometimes does not.  While booting, Linux sometimes finds errors on the hard drive:
<loggg> Mar 25 09:23:50 diamond kernel: [  303.748470] EXT4-fs (sda6): error count: 4 Mar 25 09:23:50 diamond kernel: [  303.748496] EXT4-fs (sda6): initial error at 1395685407: ext4_find_entry:1309: inode 664854 Mar 25 09:23:50 diamond kernel: [  303.748505] EXT4-fs (sda6): last error at 1395689778: ext4_remount:4755: inode 664854
<holstein> i would start with a hard drive test
<holstein> grub should be static.. check its config
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> if its changing at boot, who knows what is going on there.. did you mess with it? or manually install it?
<loggg> If I Ignore these errors, Linux finishes booting.  I booted a FreeDOS USB stick and ran WD's official test software, and it said the hard drive was fine.
<holstein> how long did the test take? i like smart tests that take hours.. but, its likely OK if that test says so
<loggg> WD software is dlgdiag5.exe.  Did the quick test, took about 2 minutes.
<holstein> i would maybe do a file system check, but, yes.. those messages may be just fine to ignore
<holstein> i would do the normal exclusion tests.. try live CD's.. test the hardware..
<loggg> The next problem I saw, for the first tiem yesterday, was with USB flash drives.  Says all my flash drives are read only.
<holstein> search for and apply upgrades.. look for anything that im doing unique from the default setup, and explore
<holstein> loggg: what format are the drives? you can have permissions issues there
<loggg> Error creating mount point '/media/u/A219-3D7B': Read-only file system.  Most of them are FAT.  Tried monting them on another computer, and they all worked fine.
<holstein> loggg: you may not have permission, as i suggested, for that user to create the mountpoint
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> i would try from the commandline as sudo, and rule out the issues being with the stick or not
<holstein> if you are testing them on other machines, then you know they work.. if you are testing them on other linux machines, then you know they work there.. so, that leaves motherboard, which could be causing the other errors, and your users config, as well as your operating syste
<holstein> one easy test.. run a live CD on the hardware, plug in a USB stick
<holstein> this removes your user, and your OS from the equation.. when i say "live CD", i mean the live media without installing.. that can be USB or whatever
<loggg> Had no problem using flash drives, until yesterday. Yeah, all these odd problems seem to point to hardware issues.  So...  I got out an air hose and blew out all the dust.  Didn't change.  Opened the computer up and reseated the memory and hard drive connections.  Still no change.
<loggg> Remembering the capacitor plague from about 10 years back, I also looked at the capacitors. They all look fine, no bulging tops, no leaks from the base.
<holstein> if a live CD works "fine" on the hardware, that can be telling
<loggg> Hmm, yes, I'll try that next.  I have a Puppy Linux CD handy
<loggg> checking /var/log/syslog...  Only 3 reports of EXT4 errors, and the position is not the same:  Initial error at 1394961716 on Mar 16, 1395591012 on Mar 23, and 1395685407 pn Mar 25 (today).
<loggg> Oh yes, seems Ubuntu's memtest86+ is bugged again.  Got that error about there not being enough low RAM when I tried that.
<vn151502510> loggg: you should run a live CD, open GParted, use Check function with /dev/sda6
<loggg> On my system, sda6 is /,  sda5 is swap, sda7 is /home, sda1 is Windows 7, sda2 is FreeDOS.  ok, I'm off to try the live CD.  I'll get back on here on another computer shortly.
<loggg_> huh, when I put the Puppy Linux CD in, Lubuntu gave me the same read only error as I got for the USB sticks.  But, the CD is supposed to be read-only.  Booting Puppy now...
<loggg_> USB flash drive works fine under Puppy Linux.  Trying Gparted next...
<vn151502510> it's better having some errors
<vn151502510> or not
<loggg_> gparted found and fixed a bunch of error, like this one: Pass 3: Checking directory connectivity '..' in /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-18-generic/include/config/leds/pca9532 (664772) is <The NULL inode> (0), should be /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-18-generic/include/config/leds (664755). Fix? yes
<vn151502510> it seems harddisk wasnot turned off properly, or maybe out of date
<loggg_> maybe that was it.  This time, GRUB had the countdown.  Lubuntu did a disk check, and found no errors.  Trying a USB flash drive now...
<loggg_> Yes, it is reading the flash drive fine now.
<vn151502510> congratulation
<pmatulis> anyone running 14.04?  any bumps?
<loggg_> Thanks vn1515... guess you already left.  I wonder though.  How did / get corrupted to start with?  Should the OS be able to fsck the / partition and fix it?
#lubuntu 2014-03-26
<christo_m> hello, trying to add more workspaces on a fresh install
<christo_m> i right cilck and click "desktop pager" settings, and nothing is loading..
<holstein> christo_m: of 14.04? 13.10?
<christo_m> sorry, 13.10
<christo_m> holstein: ??
<holstein> christo_m: we are all volunteers here.. patience is appreciated
<holstein> christo_m: do you have in your menu... the following..
<holstein> preferences - openbox configuraiton manager
<holstein> then, under that "desktops".. thats where i find the settings that you seek
<christo_m> yup
<christo_m> got it
<christo_m> can i set up shortcuts to switch between these workspaces also?
<holstein> christo_m: try that, and let us konw if it works out
<holstein> christo_m: there are shorcuts.. control+alt+ right and left arrow
<christo_m> holstein: right, id like to configure my own
<christo_m> alt+1,2,3,4 etc
<holstein> christo_m: but, anything in the openbox config should work..
<christo_m> okay
<holstein> christo_m: i grabbed my config from back when i was using crunchbang and really liked them.. and i have changed them a lot along the way
<christo_m> it doesnt look like this config has key shortucts anywhere
<holstein> christo_m: may not.. but, you can try adding what you like..
<christo_m> well how can i do that.
<holstein> christo_m: what i did was, i grabbed the confif i liked from crunchbang, and i researched the changes i have made
<holstein> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings is probably a good start
<christo_m> holstein: ?
<christo_m> im in the gui
<christo_m> where is the config located
<holstein> Key and mouse bindings are created in your ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml file.
<holstein> as per the link i gave..
<christo_m> holstein: im assuming i have to restart openbox for the config to read?
<christo_m> perfect
<holstein> christo_m: i would just logout and back in..
<dean_jaser> Hello
<zen_monkey> Hi, I've installed Lubuntu 13.10 on an old poweredge 1300 server yesterday from the alternate cd and after rebooting i can't seem to get to the desktop. I get to see the wallpaper and cursor then the screen gets all black (x crash?) and again, and again
<zen_monkey> do i have to config anyything? maybe force it to use some old driver or such?
<zen_monkey> how can i boot into safe graphics mode?
<vn151502510> Not sure about booting, but you can press Ctrl Alt F1 to login without X, I guess so.
<zen_monkey> it won't allow me to switch to a tty... seems to like crashing :D
<vn151502510> your laptop is really old, cannot run on live cd, right?
<zen_monkey> didn't even tried with 13.10, ubuntu 10.04 was the last thing working. And it's a server tower.
<vn151502510> uhm, sorry, no experience, waiting for some pros :-(
<zen_monkey> thanks anyway
<wxl> aw, too bad, and i had the answer
<zen_monkey> what can be done when x keeps crashing after plymouth? i have auto login enabled and after the loading dots y just see the wallpaper and cursor
<zen_monkey> tried to got to a tty but got dragged back to the previous situation, nomodeset doesn't help
<ianorlin> does it work if you turn autologin off?
<ianorlin> also is your home encrypted?
<zen_monkey> ianorlin, no encryption used, how can i do it from the cli?
<Unit193> !xhangs
<ubottu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<Unit193> Also, what do the logs say?
<zen_monkey> Unit193, it won't allow me to switch to a tty, i'm actually on the recovery root console updating everything just in case
<zen_monkey> what logs you mean?
<Unit193> zen_monkey: That's strange indeed.  You can do it there as well, or boot into text mode and do it from there.  Logs, ~/.cache/upstart/, `dmesg`, or in /var/log/ (since you are not in the currently broken session, not dmesg.)
<zen_monkey> Unit193, ok, as soon as it finishes with the update i'll see what i find there
<utusan> I have a gpt-formatted 2nd drive and the 1st part is not showing on places but the 2nd part is. any ideas?
<Unit193> utusan: Does it show up?  sudo lsblk -f
<utusan> Unit193: it shows up in blkid
<utusan> yes it does
<Unit193> And the fs type is?
<utusan> ext4
<utusan> ├─sda1  ext4   gubu2   /
<utusan> └─sda2  ext4   gdata2
<Unit193> And when you try to mount manually?
<utusan> I can manually mount it no problem
<utusan> right now it's mounted as root,  let me login to another. brb  Unit193
<zen_monkey> Unit193, ready, took the whole /var/log/ folder, any file in particular?
<Unit193> zen_monkey: Generally xorg or syslog.
<Unit193> utusan: Yeah, that may not show up when mounted and owned by another user.
<utusan> Unit193: I'm using another one now but it's still not showing
<zen_monkey> Unit193, here's Xorg.0.log.old http://paste.ubuntu.com/7158865/
<utusan> ├─sda1  ext4   ubu1    /
<utusan> ├─sdb1  ext4   gubu2
<Unit193> zen_monkey: Yep, that'd do it.
<utusan> Unit193: not sure but looks like all file mgr I used are not showing it. be pcmanfm or dolphin or caja
<zen_monkey> Unit193, and just in case... syslog... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7158879/ (gedit warned me of some weird chars upon open)
<Unit193> zen_monkey: Weird, I had flgrx issues on trusty (which are fixed now), not saucy.  So I'd recommend removing or rebuilding the fgrlx module.
<Unit193> utusan: Normally you'd let the computer mount the thing, otherwise you can use -o user=foo,group=bar  with the mount line.
<utusan> Unit193: I'm just curious why it's not showing up under places.  I have several others (msdos, and 1 gpt) and they show up except this one.
<utusan> Unit193: thanks anyway
<Unit193> Sure, have fun.
<zen_monkey> Unit193, what fo you mean with rebuilding it?
<Unit193> Using `dkms`
<zen_monkey> any chance that you could guide me or point to a tutorial?
<Unit193> I don't suppose the manpage would be enough?
<zen_monkey> i'll give it a read
<zen_monkey> try*
<Unit193> Use dkms to remove the current one, then autoinstall (iirc) it again.
<zen_monkey> Unit193, as the card in question is waaay too old, wouln't be more usefull to give the open driver a go?
<Unit193> That was the other option that I stated, yep.  That'd be the next step, or first step if you prefer.
<zen_monkey> well, i'm new to this drivers thing and this one is like from a museum :P
<zen_monkey> i've just read that fglrx doesn't support some "old" drivers on the ubuntu documentation
<zen_monkey> Unit193, well g2g, i'll be back after some drivers playing
<zen_monkey> thanks
#lubuntu 2014-03-27
<lovely_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7160368/
<lovely_> xrandr issues
<one> What is the problem here that the debug output is not printing to console?
<one> printk is set there must be something else supressing it
<one> What may be supressing the kern output to console?
<one> The kern output is not printing.
<one> How is it possible to eliminate hateball ?
<one> hateball shall be eliminated
<Unit193> It's not polite to pounce on people, and call for them to be eliminated, one.
<hateball> Heh
<hateball> It is a most strange bot, this "one"
<one> strange fire
<jb2_> I have seen the lubuntu article on mb5sum but it says the word, tem7nal. WHAT IS A TERMINAL?
<vn151502510> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jb2_> I dont understand.
<vn151502510> just an interface, an application allows you to enter commands
<vn151502510> it's like CMD in windows OS
<vn151502510> i guess
<tuxfannotebook> hello guys
<tuxfannotebook> i've downloaded lubu 13.10 but i am not able to install it in my notebook acer3634wlmi
<tuxfannotebook> screen appear and disappears
<holstein> tuxfannotebook: i would go on to 14.04, right now.. but, it sounds like you have graphics support issues
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> there are nothing "tricks", but i would start by getting the upcoming lubuntu 14.04 live CD, and try it.. and go from there
<tuxfannotebook> i've done it but doesn't work
<holstein> tuxfannotebook: sure.. just let me konw if you have a question
<holstein> tuxfannotebook: "it doesnt work" is more of a statement
<tuxfannotebook> ok now i try to explain better it
<tuxfannotebook> the problem is that when I try to click on the icon try, the screen disapperars and appears again, without any effect
<tuxfannotebook> mouse appears and disapperas
<holstein> tuxfannotebook: that could be a bad image, or installation media.. thats where i would start
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tuxfannotebook> ok i try it
<holstein> then, i would just try the stick on other hardware to confirm its working, if i had other hardware handy
<zen_monkey> how do i disable automatic login onm 13.10?
<zen_monkey> on*
<holstein> zen_monkey: http://askubuntu.com/questions/182274/how-to-disable-autologin-in-lubuntu should help..
<tuxfannotebook> holstein: it's right  the md5sum
<tuxfannotebook> i think it's problem of  my graphic  video card, it's a sis
<holstein> tuxfannotebook: oh yea.. i gave up on *all* sis support here
<holstein> tuxfannotebook: if you can change it, do that.. if not, try a custom xorg.conf
<holstein> you can install with..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> or, use nomodeset might work
<tuxfannotebook> i've already used no mode set, but doesn't work
<holstein> sure. and it may not.. what did i do? i stopped wasting time on the sis hardware.. what can you do? try installing text, and adding support for sis with a custom xorg.conf
<tuxfannotebook> ok
<zen_monkey> holstein, actually not, the autologin in lxdm is commented and there is no autologin in lightdm.conf.... may that mean it isn't enabled?
<zen_monkey> i am troubleshooting a video problem after plymouth, got to see the wallpaper and cursor but it crashes and loops like that
<zen_monkey> also, don't know why, seems to be trying to load "fglrx" even when it's not installed
<zen_monkey> should i create xorg.conf to prevent it from doing that?
<tuxfannotebook> holstein:  where can i find a custom xorg.conf  ?
<Meerkat> I found an issue with 14.04. The software center doesn't list added apps in the apps basket like it is suppose to according to http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/306/builds/55992/testcases/1619/results
<Meerkat> can anyone else reproduce the issue? and can I use my launchpad account to add a test result?
<tuxnotebookfan> hello
<tuxnotebookfan> sorry guys, i'm not able to install lubu13.10, i've problems with my sis video card
<tuxnotebookfan> how can i insert xorg.conf in lubu cd?
<holstein> tuxnotebookfan: you dont
<holstein> tuxnotebookfan: you use the ISO i suggested
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> that installs *without* x
<holstein> then, you add, into that installation whatever xorg.conf you want/need..which may or may not work
<holstein> i had a few sis chips, and i never made one of them do *anything*..
<tuxnotebookfan> i've burn iso mini cd
<tuxnotebookfan> but i've problems with ssid name, i've wlan
<holstein> tuxnotebookfan: ?
<holstein> tuxnotebookfan: dont join any network then
<holstein> tuxnotebookfan: wire it up.. wired
<holstein> tuxnotebookfan: dont take on multiple issues.. just wire it up, get a desktop. *then* get on wifi
<tuxnotebookfan> ok now i redone that
<tuxnotebookfan> thanks holstein
<tuxnotebookfan> last question, where can i find xorg.conf for sis card?
<tuxnotebookfan> or xorg.conf it's a one file?
<holstein> tuxnotebookfan: i just use a gerneric one for the vesa driver
<tuxnotebookfan> ok
<holstein> tuxnotebookfan: you should use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<holstein> dont worry with the resolution .. just run is "as is" and get a desktop.. then go from there
<holstein> or, get rid of that hardware ASAP, while its still worth $$
<zen_monkey> how do i enable or force 16 bit color depth?
<tuxnotebookfan> the first i see? that i must download?
<holstein> zen_monkey: i dont.. it typically doesnt help anything as much as i thought it would
<holstein> zen_monkey: you can also use a custom xorg.conf..
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 is one forcing the vesa driver. but, you can try using it with whatevrer driver you choose
<zen_monkey> well, i added a DefaultDepth 16 to it and it says not to be valid
<holstein> tuxnotebookfan: you dont really "download" anything from that link i gave.. you copy the contents of that file to the file you are going to make
<tuxnotebookfan> ok
<holstein> zen_monkey: sure.. why?
<holstein> zen_monkey: you might be trying to "fix" soemthing that isnt broken
<holstein> zen_monkey: i havent messed with anything like that since i stopped using windows XP.. .what is the goal?
<zen_monkey> holstein, well the case of the fight is a really old ati card that wont make it to the login screen, and keep crashing
<holstein> zen_monkey: its likely more driver related..
<holstein> zen_monkey: i would try the vesa driver with the link i suggested, and go from there
<holstein> zen_monkey: drop it in, as is, and see if it addresses the issue
<zen_monkey> vesa gets to work but maxes to 800x600, a folk on #radeon told me that to get to 1024x768 would require the use of 16 because of vram limitations (just 2Mb)
<zen_monkey> holstein, and i don't get why lubuntu tried to load fglrx (it's not installed!) upon boot before stating the use of vesa on xorg.conf
<holstein> zen_monkey: you'l have to ask them, then
<holstein> zen_monkey: they are utimately responsible for supporting the product. though, they typically dont
<holstein> zen_monkey: i try *all* driver options i can find..
<holstein> zen_monkey: there is a PPA for steam that you might find helpful.. well, a PPA that steam suggests using
<zen_monkey> holstein, steam? why?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<holstein> zen_monkey: becuase, it is in steam's interested to make graphics cards work in linux
<zen_monkey> i mean, this thing it's from the past... really
<holstein> zen_monkey: sure.. so, its likely not a "Fix" for you.. but, since nothing is technically broken, you are just going to have to be flexible and try *everything*
<holstein> i'll use a knoppix live CD or puppy, and save the xorg.conf that gets created there
<holstein> i try all open and proprietary drivers..
<zen_monkey> holstein, i'm in the way of doing such tests, but need to ask because this drivers fight/game it's new to me ;)
<zen_monkey> knop? great idea!
<holstein> zen_monkey: if you have a device, typically, these days it will "just work" in linux.. but, if it doesnt, its ussually quite a battle
<holstein> zen_monkey: keep in mind, a team of professionals prepared your hardware and software for it for another operating system.. you are taking on that burden of support here for linux
<holstein> for me, replacing hardware with linux friendly hardware is always an option
<zen_monkey> indeed, weird is that for the 10.04 live cd it does, won't get to 1024 but at least it does get to the desktop
<holstein> sure.. and thats probably more in line with your hardware
<zen_monkey> holstein, thought this one could be worked on as it's a server tower, found not
<holstein> the open driver in 10.04 might have been more appropriate back then for your hardware
<zen_monkey> maybe
<holstein> zen_monkey: you can test and confirm that
<holstein> but, its not in the interest of the linux kernel to carry around support for all legacy gear.. and, things can need to be removed to facilitate adding newer things that may bre incompatible together..
<holstein> i would consider keeping it a server machine, and just dont run X on it
<holstein> you can always forward X out from it with something like nomachine.. which actually runs quite well on servers..
<holstein> https://www.nomachine.com/
<holstein> i think the freenx in the repos tries to address this as well
<zen_monkey> yes, i totally understand that cleanup... i gave lubu a go because it's someone elses pc... and they aren't able to buy a new one atm
<holstein> zen_monkey: its not a "lubuntu" or "lxde" issue
<zen_monkey> i understand that
<holstein> you can always install 10.04 and support it yourself for them
<holstein> or, try an older supported debian distro..
<zen_monkey> the only issue i see regarding lubuntu is that it's unable to fallback to a working (low res) vesa and prefers to keep crashing X
<holstein> zen_monkey: well, for that hardware
<zen_monkey> yes yes
<holstein> zen_monkey: plus, is that a target goal of lubuntu? i mean.. its doing what its designed to do
<holstein> the kernel can only support what its given code to support..
<holstein> i can usually hack at an xorg.conf and make something work. but, id have to be in front of it
<zen_monkey> what do you mean with target goal? isn't it's moto to be able to use old hardware?
<holstein> zen_monkey: sure.. but, not old unsupported hardware
<zen_monkey> don't get me wrong, am not complaining, just stating what i assumed to be the case
<holstein> zen_monkey: its not up to the OS to support the hardware.. in ultimately needs to be the other way around, if its going to be flawless for you.. then end user
<holstein> zen_monkey: and, that *is* the case, in many cases.. but, you apparently have a special case
<zen_monkey> indeed, this dinosaur should be sent to rest
<holstein> zen_monkey: you have a machine that was guranteed to be a server machine not running linux.. and you are trying to make a desktop machine running linux from it. and, that can be possible.. but, furstrating..
<holstein> zen_monkey: i think the knoppix thing is a good place to go. i like to just see a desktop on the hardware.. then, i can poke at it and see what is supporting it
<holstein> from there, i can usually learn how to make ubuntu or whatever distro use it
<zen_monkey> holstein, would you be able to tell what's going awry giving a look at Xorg.log?
<ianorlin> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tuxnotebookfan> hi
<zen_monkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7158865/
<tuxnotebookfan> now i m in configure network, i ve chosen wlan, but it doesn t find any wireless
<ianorlin> why is trying to load mir?
<zen_monkey> idk
<tuxnotebookfan> any avaible wifinetwork founded
<tuxnotebookfan> mini install works only in etho?
<phillw> tuxnotebookfan: yes, only ehternet is supported with mim (network) installer
<phillw> s/mim/mini
<ianorlin> you might need to install drivers after mini install
<tuxnotebookfan> thanks
<ianorlin> zen_monkey: seems to be having a segmentation fault right after configuring keyboard
<ianorlin> although it was using kernel modesetting so you might try
<ianorlin> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zen_monkey> ianorlin, it does? shouldn't it prevent it from booting?
<zen_monkey> holstein, the knoppix disc was scratched but RIP linux did the trick! now i have a working xorg.conf! thanks for the idea
<ianorlin> ah no it unloads it
<holstein> zen_monkey: cool.. glad it worked out!
<holstein> tuxnotebookfan: just use in in eth.. dont do wifi yet.. just get your OS booted, and running with the xorg.conf.. *then* unplug and deal with wifi
<zen_monkey> now, install flash! lmao
<tuxnotebookfan> holstein i m installing lubu desktop with mini install, when should i put xorg.conf?
<tuxnotebookfan> sorry holstein maybe i do something wrong, i've installed lubuntu 13.10
<tuxnotebookfan> but when should i create xorg.conf?
<tuxnotebookfan> are u in holstein?
<ianorlin> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tuxnotebookfan> yes but when?
<tuxnotebookfan> i've done minimal install
<tuxnotebookfan> it's installed lubuntu desktop
<tuxnotebookfan> but when i choose lubu in grub, always the same issue
<tuxnotebookfan> screen appears and disappears
<ianorlin> can you get to a tty?
<tuxnotebookfan> boh, i don't know
<tuxnotebookfan> i choose in grub lubuntu
<ianorlin> yes then press contorl alt f1 afterwards?
<tuxnotebookfan> then?
<ianorlin> log in
<tuxnotebookfan> mmm there's a guide?
<tuxnotebookfan> it's difficult for me
<ianorlin> did you save the xorg.conf somewhere?
<tuxnotebookfan> i've not create any xorg.conf
<tuxnotebookfan> i'm a beginner
<tuxnotebookfan> i must do this: Drop to the terminal by doing ctrl+alt+F1
<tuxnotebookfan> Login.
<tuxnotebookfan> Type
<tuxnotebookfan> sudo service gdm stop
<tuxnotebookfan> Then type:
<tuxnotebookfan> sudo Xorg -configure
<tuxnotebookfan> then to restart X
<tuxnotebookfan> sudo service gdm start
<tuxnotebookfan> This will generate an xorg.conf. ?
<ianorlin> ah went afk but it is sudo service lightdm start not gdm
#lubuntu 2014-03-28
<ubunter> hello
<ubunter> I'm having an issue after my lubuntu installation, could someone help?
<holstein> ubunter: there will only be one way to find out..
<ubunter> hows that?
<holstein> ubunter: ?.. you'll need to put into words a question that relates to your issue..
<ubunter> ok, after my installation of a live image of lubuntu, I have no network connectivity, why would that happen?
<holstein> ubunter: many reasons
<ubunter> now this only happens when there is a live image installation over the network but not after an installation using a dvd or usb.
<holstein> ubunter: its likely just support for you r device
<holstein> ubunter: i dont install upgrades during the installation. could be that you recieve an upgrade that "Breaks" support for your (wifi) networking (im assuming)
<ubunter> I tried different images on different computers and same result time after time.
<holstein> ubunter: i can assure you, networking works
<ubunter> I have a server set up for pxe boot everything works fine except only after the installation is complete there is no internet
<holstein> ok.. just ask if you have a question
<ubunter> i have disabled download updates and same result
<ubunter> ok
<holstein> ubunter: im not understading your question
<holstein> ubunter: i install, for example, and the machine has internet access
<holstein> ubunter: you are saying, from the live CD, you had network, and after install, you dont...
<holstein> then, you are mentioning PXE boot..
<ubunter> yes
<holstein> if you are not getting PXE booting, thats not necessarily indicitive of not having netowrking.. that can bre any number of failures in conriguration
<ubunter> I see, well one thing I have noticed is that "iface eth0 inet dhcp" changes to "iface eth0 inet manual" after installation is complete.
<holstein> ubunter: so, change it to auto.. or whatever config you need
<holstein> ubunter: again.. thats a config issue.. and not indicitive that networking is not working
<ubunter> Ok so I am not sure where to find the information relevant to my situation. Why does the configuration change after it is installed?
<holstein> ubunter: seems like yo have it
<holstein> ubunter: just change that to what you like
<holstein> ubunter: i have not experienced that issue.. and im on the 3rd installation of lubuntu today
<holstein> ubunter:  i suggest removing things from the equation and try and see what is causing whatever issue you seem to be percieving
<ubunter> Is there a guide that you followed?
<holstein> ubunter: i literally just installed.. and things are just working
<holstein> ubunter: ive never had it any other way.. so, never needed a guide
<ubunter> PXE boot, live cd?
<holstein> ubunter: i have never done PXE boot
<holstein> ubunter: and, im quite sure, thats the issue.. i would remove that from the equation and just do a normal install and test
<ubunter> Oh, well the normal cd, usb, dvd installation are fine no problems there its only after I PXE boot live cd that I have that issue
<holstein> ubunter: ok .feel free and elaboarate about what you are doing.. and what is happening
<ubunter> Well I have a question for you, have you ever made a custom lubuntu iso and installed it?
<holstein> ubunter: not lubuntu.. i have started with ubuntustudio and ended up with what i ended up with.. a custom lubuntu iso wouldnt be lubuntu amnymore
<holstein> anymore*
<ubunter> I see, well I downloaded Lubuntu 12.04 iso and installed it on a pc, downloaded and installed different educational packages and libre office. I changed the interfaces settings and then used remastersys to make my custom iso.
<ubunter> then I used that iso custom image and PXE boot
<ianorlin> 12.04 is ont long term support
<holstein> 12.04 is not supported in lubuntu
<holstein> you can try main #ubuntu for it...
<holstein> ubunter: try lubuntu PXE boot... otherwise, you are reponsible for supporting your custom distro
<ubunter> you mean 13.10?
<holstein> ubunter: that, or, at this poing, i might try the upcoming 14.04
<ubunter> ok, i'll keep trying but are live cd iso meant to be installed over network PXE boot?
<holstein> !pxe
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer looks out of date
<holstein> i havent tried it in a long time..
<Vitale> Hi all
<ubunter> so is it just not supported that much? is PXE fading away for lubuntu?
<holstein> ubunter: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<Unit193> ubunter: I can tell you 14.04 still works with PXE booting, though I have no idea what you're trying to do, have done, or will do, because I haven't read backlog.
<ubunter> Well I am a volunteer at a computer center where we refurbish computers for kids. We want to be able to install ubuntu over the network because it would be more effcient. I have set up a server to PXE boot and eveything works out fine except that after the ubuntu is completed installing there is not internet.
<Vitale> I was wondering if there is anyone available to assist me with an audio issue I'm having. Currently no sound is playing.
<ubunter> driver issue perhaps
<Unit193> ubunter: Strange that ethernet wouldn't work.  They aren't the same hardware, are they?
<ubunter> the server or the client?
<Vitale> I believe the audio card is being detected. Running "lspci" returns 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<holstein> !audio > Vitale
<ubottu> Vitale, please see my private message
<holstein> try "aplay -l
<ubunter> Im not sure what else to do there is this guide that I used with some information about the issue http://www.serenux.com/2012/06/howto-fix-networking-not-working-after-installing-ubuntu-desktop-from-a-pxe-booted-live-environment/
<Vitale> holstein: The command "aplay -l" returns: card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog]
<Vitale>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Vitale>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Vitale> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC260 Digital [ALC260 Digital]
<Vitale>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Vitale>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<holstein> Vitale: i would just make sure you are not muted
<holstein> Vitale: try using "alsamixer" in the terminal, and dont trust the labels
<ubunter> ok I dont fully understand this When you run a PXE environment, one of the key things that has to be configured before any startup commenced is your IP address. This is performed by your PXE agent and means that when the Ubuntu Live Environment boots up, DHCP is not employed during bootup because it would sever your connection to your NFS server where the Ubuntu Live Environment is booting from. what does it mean?
<ubunter> As a result of this, when you install from the PXE-booted Live Environment, which is effectively a direct copy of the Live Environment, you also end up copying the manually-configured network setup where Network Manager is essentially told not to do anything.
<ubunter> its from the guide for PXE booting
<holstein> sounds plausible
<Vitale> The alsamixer is detecting the card "HDA Intel" & Chip "Realtek ALC260" all channels are unmuted and turn to max volume. Still no sound
<ubunter> What does that mean for PXE booting and having a internet after installation?
<holstein> Vitale: sure.. and it may not be supporting linux.. but, i would just read the link above, and make certain you have nothing muted.. the hardware switch if there is one
<Vitale> Nothing is muted. I'll review the links you have provided. Thank you
<Vitale> Have a good day all
<Vitale> :)
<holstein> Vitale: good luck
<utusan> is lubuntu 14.04 discussed here too?
<Unit193> Normally in #ubuntu+1
<utusan> looks like it's the end of the road for razorqt.  just wondering if lxqt is included for 14.04?
<ianorlin> no it is not planned for 14.10 though
<utusan> so what do you get if you select lxde-qt from the session menu? vs lubuntu?
<utusan> looks like it just brings me back to login screen
<utusan> there is also a netbook lxde which looks like openbox menu
<user> i am having problem with ssh authentication
<user> if a passphrase can open a private key file then isn't it the passphrase to login in my ssh terminal window
<user> i've opened private file in cpanel
<user> the same passphrase now can't authenticate in ssh channel
<wxl> user: key passphrase != login password
<wxl> user: also if the remote machine doesn't have your key, that creates a problem, too
<tuxnotebookfan> hi
<tuxnotebookfan> does someone can help me with the lubuntu setup please?
<tuxnotebookfan> can someone help me with the lubuntu setup please?
<tuxnotebookfan> thabks
<tuxnotebookfan> thanks
<vn151502510> !setup
<vn151502510> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<tuxnotebookfan> yes i've installed it but i'm not able to create xorg.conf
<vn151502510> ah, someone already told about that
<vn151502510> you used mini install, right
<tuxnotebookfan> cause every time that start screen appears and disappears
<tuxnotebookfan> i don't see anything
<vn151502510> is that sis something?
<tuxnotebookfan> 661mx i think
<tuxnotebookfan> it's a notebook
<vn151502510> what did you try to do?
<tuxnotebookfan> i ve used minimal install
<tuxnotebookfan> but when i must create xorg.conf? during the installation?
<vn151502510> I think it should be done before you restart
<vn151502510> restart after installation
<vn151502510> I never use minimal install. But you can use that live cd to access hardisk, you can manual edit xorg.conf
<vn151502510> *manually
<tuxnotebookfan> live cd doen
<tuxnotebookfan> live cd doesn't start well cause my screen refresh always
<tuxnotebookfan> how can i write if i don't see anything?
<vn151502510> I mean that minimal live ccd
<vn151502510> ah, you can change boot option to nomodeset
<tuxnotebookfan> i've tried but doesn't work
<vn151502510> nomodeset?
<tuxnotebookfan> yes
<vn151502510> how about minimal live cd?
<tuxnotebookfan> it's only text
<tuxnotebookfan> text works
<vn151502510> yes, but you can access to file system
<vn151502510> and can edit xorg.conf
<tuxnotebookfan> in the installation?
<vn151502510> why have to edit xorg.conf, anyway?
<tuxnotebookfan> cause without xorg.conf lubu doesn't work
<tuxnotebookfan> now i'm with puppylinux and works cause it has xorg.conf
<vn151502510> if you already installed, you boot by minimal live cd, locate xorg.conf in your harddisk, and edit it
<tuxnotebookfan> minimallive doesn't works, how can i locate if screen turn off and on repeatedly
<tuxnotebookfan> ?
<vn151502510> what, if it didnt work, how can you install lubuntu into that machine
<tuxnotebookfan> only with the minimal install, but the problem is: after that i 've installed it, at the reboot how can i create xorg.conf?
<tuxnotebookfan> minimal install works cause it's only text
<vn151502510> and you will create xorg.conf with text mode
<tuxnotebookfan> how
<tuxnotebookfan> ?
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<Unit193> Basically, stop x, sudo xorg -configure, review, move to config dir, start x.
<tuxnotebookfan> yes but the problem is: how can i do to write this if the screen doesn't work?
<tuxnotebookfan> i must write this during the installation?
<tuxnotebookfan> how can i start the terminal?
<Unit193> Boot into text mode.
<Unit193> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<tuxnotebookfan> so i install lubu with minimal install, then i boot in text mode and then i create xorg.conf right?
<Unit193> Yes.
<tuxnotebookfan> thanks Unit193
<tuxnotebookfan> so in the grub i press f6 and then i write text?
<tuxnotebookfan> Unit193,  mini install doesn't work in wlan? only in etho?
<tuxnotebookfan> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<tuxnotebookfan> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<tuxnotebookfan> Unit193,  listen, after that i 've create xorg.conf how can i edit it in text mode?
<tuxnotebookfan> i've copied all steps in a paper.
<tuxnotebookfan> i miss only this step
<tuxnotebookfan> thanks friends for all the support :)
<lord4163> Why is Lubuntu just a little square in Virtualbox? :P
<Meerkat> lord4163, install virtualbox-guestadditions-x11
<lord4163> Meerkat: yeah found that :)
<lord4163> Why won't multiuser get tested on Lubuntu?
<holstein> multiuser?
<holstein> lord4163: you should be able to test what you like in lubuntu.. i would go for testing in lubuntu 14.04 at this point
<lord4163> holstein: yeah, I have had things messing up a lot on a 13.10 box.
<holstein> lord4163: not me.. but, let us know if you have a question
<holstein> ive had "things" mess up related to driver support, and hardware not supporting linux.. but thats for any linux kernel really
<lord4163> holstein: Did a install for user x, had spelled the wrong name, so I added a acoount gave it admin rights, and removed the user created at the install, didn't get the user to automatically login.
<lord4163> holstein: Now when I login to 14.04 guest session I get Error: No session for pid 3249
<holstein> lord4163: ok.. sounds like you made permissions errors
<lord4163> holstein: Right now this is a clean installtion of Lubuntu without ANY modifications.
<holstein> i konw, at some point, reading what you wrote, i might consider just re-installing fresh, 14.04, and making sure i label correctluy my users
<holstein> lord4163: on the clean install? guest session is broken?
<lord4163> holstein: at least I get errors which shouldn't be there
<holstein> lord4163: ok.. let us know if theres a question you need help with
<holstein> im going to be busy for an hour or so..
<lord4163> holstein: yeah seems like a bug, because it's a clean installation
<lord4163> http://i.imgur.com/6qwiSvu.png
<SonikkuAmerica> lord4163: Did you [ ps ax | grep $PID ]?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Where $PID is the number referenced?)
<lord4163> /usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<lord4163> Is there any way to fix that ? :)
<holstein> lord4163: what are the conditions?
<holstein> lord4163: fresh install? and guest session doesnt work? in 14.04?
<holstein> lord4163: what were the conditions where you edited users? was that another installation?
<lord4163> holstein: Sorry for being unclear, that was an other computer. Now I installed 14.04 Beta 1 and have that guest session problem, do you have that problem too?
<holstein> lord4163: TBH, i havent checked.. let me see if i can do that over VNC.. i dont have that machine in front of me.. the 14.04 machine i can test with
<lord4163> to my machine?
<holstein> lord4163: i am not asking to remote to your machine
<holstein> lord4163: im saying, on my 14.04 lubuntu, i have *not* tried the guest session
<lord4163> I see :)
<holstein> lord4163: i am not in front of that machine at this time, but i will try to VNC into it, and see if that allows me to test the guest session
<holstein> if not, i will not be able to answer you about my guest session usability til i am in front of the machine..
<holstein> lord4163: no.. i will not be able to test that remotely the way i have things configured
<holstein> lord4163: are you up to date with upgrades?
<lord4163> holstein: yes
<holstein> what are you trying to accomplish?
<lord4163> holstein: get rid of the error message :)
<holstein> lord4163: well, you just hit the x to "get rid" of the message
<holstein> my question is more relating to, is there a workaround we can come up with? if you are trying to setup a public terminal.. or what all your needs might be..
<lord4163> holstein: Well it means something has gone wrong, and would like to fix this :)
<holstein> lord4163: 14.04 is not released yet.. and im not sure if that is something just on your system, or in 14.04, or in lxde
<holstein> i will be able to confirm if i have that issue on my 2 lubuntu installs later this afternnon
<lord4163> holstein: Would like to replace Windows XP computers on school, and auto login to the guest session :)
<holstein> lord4163: did you try and set that up, though?
<holstein> lord4163: autologin to guest out of the box is not the default
<holstein> lord4163: when you say "fresh install".. im assuming normal install, no configuration, and the guest session is breaking
<lord4163> No that is what I'm wanting to test out in a VM first before deploying, but then I came across this error.
<holstein> lord4163: all of that is possible
<lord4163> also I can modify the guest session like in Ubuntu?
<holstein> lord4163: i wouldnt "deploy" 14.04 til its ready.. though, i did the same with 10.04 at a school
<holstein> lord4163: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<lord4163> holstein: yeah I'm beta testing right now
<lord4163> and help get rid of the bugs :)
<lord4163> because Lubuntu imho is the perfect replacement for XP.
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> i think its too new, personally.. and if one is expecting XP, one might prefer XP
<holstein> can i use lubuntu instead of XP? sure.. but, its getting others to do that that is the trick
<holstein> when i put 10.04 at the school i was converting, they quickly just bought windows machine to replace them
<holstein> anyways.. we all know its capable.. thats not the issue..
<lord4163> and why was that? They are aware that it isn't Windows and I know the only thing they need the PC's for is surfing the web and wordprocessing, Firefox and LibreOffice will serve their needs 100%
<holstein> not if they want word on windows
<holstein> its not word on windows..
<lord4163> they don't need that ;)
<lord4163> many teachers are already using OpenOffice on their own laptops
<holstein> lord4163: i didnt type the word "need", correct?
<holstein> lord4163: these guys bought windows.. and office
<holstein> and, thats fine..
<holstein> but, i spent a lot of time tesing and deploying a bullet proof system.. unbreakable.. that a few teachers used..
<holstein> anyways.. at the time, i used pessulus, which was nice.. on gnome2
<holstein> i had other read-only options.. personally, i think a freeze option is the way to go
<holstein> reboot, and they bootup to a predetermined state.
<holstein> i recently tried the boot as guest thing, and cant rememeber why i abandonded it..
<holstein> i ended up making an install that i could clone, that had all the settings and permissions the way i/they needed.. and the place didnt use it
<lord4163> anyway I would like to submit that bug/fix it, holstein, you may pm me tomorrow if you are encountering the same issue :)
<holstein> lord4163: sure.. what are the conditions?
<holstein> lord4163: you literaly only instaled, correct?
<holstein> and you click "guest" from the login screen, and it fails? or loads with that error?
<holstein> Unit193: you have a stock-ish 14.04 that you can test the guest session one?
<holstein> on*
<lord4163> holstein: correct, sorry for delay had to eat
<lord4163> holstein: the daily amd64 image
<ianorlin> holstein I already posted a bug for guest seisson won't work right in 14.04 it is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1273524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1273524 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "guest seisson shows error message no seisson for pid xxxx" [Undecided,New]
<lord4163> ianorlin: perfect thanks
<Unit193> holstein: Nope.
<holstein> lord4163: mine is 32bit
<holstein> lord4163: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1273524 seems to be it, as ianorlin suggests
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1273524 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "guest seisson shows error message no seisson for pid xxxx" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> i will join it.. you can as well
<lord4163> holstein: did that now
<a> hi, quick question, can i have animated images for a desktop image?
<ianorlin> don't think it is offically supported
<ianorlin> I think you could have it slowly change by putting pcmanfm -w in a script that you run to change it
<ianorlin> but not sure you could just put an animation file to the desktop
<Guest13876> i can't play gifs
<zylophone> formally known as "a"
<zylophone> i'm not after like a slideshow effect, but the ability to play gifs. you know, that'd be cool for toolbar icons too. or re toolbar icons, maybe one image for the off icon, and one for the 'on'.
<zylophone> i'm thinking about making the switch to xfce but it hasn't been touched since 2012? that's kinda crazy
<ianorlin> not sure that would be light on resources really
<zylophone> or an svg being allowed would be nice
<zylophone> as a desktop bg
<zylophone> svg's would allow html content as well, which would be great for live desktops
<ianorlin> you can set an svg but text wasn't displaying right when I tried it
<ianorlin> not sure all features of svg work
<zylophone> really? didn't try it to be honest - i'll have a quick play now
<ianorlin> png works fine
<zylophone> animated pngs?
<ianorlin> not animated
<zylophone> svg works but not with animated gifs :(
<zylophone> great idea though - thanks
<zylophone> doesn't look like i can pull in web pages either so i assume no html renderer
<zylophone> no dancing banana for me :(
<zylophone> thanks anyway
<Savour> hello, i looking for way to autologin with lubuntu, i am using lubuntu 14.04 and i cannot locate the appopriate config file
<holstein> Savour: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472113 looks like what i used last time i did autologin
#lubuntu 2014-03-29
<Ahmuck> what is the default mail/addressbook for lubuntu?
<phillw> Ahmuck: do you mean to register to the user email group?
<Ahmuck> no, the default mail client for ubuntu is
<holstein> for lubuntu? i can look if you want/need
<vn151502510> is that Sylpheed?
<holstein> sylpheed is what i have in stock 14.04 here
<Ahmuck> thx
<baitgb> hi, if i'm on lubutnu and already installed chrome with a packge downloaded from google -  how do i keep the software (chrome) updated?
<holstein> baitgb: the same as the others.. just update. chrome adds a source
<holstein> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is what i use
<baitgb> listen, i can see msgs right in xchat. i'm using the hebrew version of lubutnu but the msgs here are cutted
<baitgb> can't
<baitgb> nevermind probably the dispaly of lubuntu on hebrew is problematic with xchat
<baitgb> i suggest that you check it out so hebrew users can see weel in xchat
<holstein> lol
<Dodo> Hello! I have a problem when installing lubuntu. When choosing my area my keyboard is active which prevents installation
<holstein> Dodo: i would just let something work, then change afterwards
<holstein> do US, since we know that works, and that you can deal with US.. then, change it post install
<beginner> hello. When i install lubuntu 14.04 beta 2 and the final gets released, did i have to reinstall everything again?
<holstein> beginner: no
<beginner> holstein: just using the updater brings me to the final?
<holstein> beginner: correct
<beginner> holstein: does the 14.04 beta 2 32bit-iso include fake-PAE?
<holstein> beginner: i havent personally looked into that
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<beginner> this is what i mean. Does it include an "press button fX and choose additional option forcepae" or did i have to manualy modify the bootline?
<holstein> beginner: i have not personally needed to find out, but, if i did, i would refer to the documenation above that would let me add it to 14.04, if needed (i assume) and use that if 14.04 didnt "just work" for me out of the box
<beginner> okay, thanks so far. all questions are answered
<holstein> enjoy!
<FuuqUmiist> how do you turn on the guest account in lubuntu? thanks
<Unit193> echo allow-guest=false | sudo tee -a /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<FuuqUmiist> i using GDM because lightdm was having problems in the past
<Unit193> Then nope, don't know GDM.
<Unit193> (Or at least remember it well enough.  LXDM was the LXDE one.)
<FuuqUmiist> yeah, i remember trying that one too
#lubuntu 2014-03-30
<thedoctar> hello
<thedoctar> why doesn't leafpad have syntax highlight! :( I think gedit uses GTKSourceView. Is it possible to incorporate this into leafpad?
<Unit193> thedoctar: Mousepad does.
<thedoctar> cheers mate! exactly what i was looking for!
<Unit193> 'Welcome.
<thedoctar> btw, do you have this problem where your desktop pager is all greyed up?
<Unit193> Don't think so.
<SonikkuAmerica> thedoctar: Grayed up? Isn't that the natural color of a non-current desktop?
<thedoctar> SonikkuAmerica: is it? I don't know. I can't access my desktop pager settings either
<thedoctar> It started when I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10
<SonikkuAmerica> thedoctar: Are you the guy who filed against lubuntu-artwork the other day about this issue?
<thedoctar> if by the other day you mean yesterday then no
<thedoctar> you mean file on luanchpad?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah. We had a bug against lubuntu-artwork about that, I moved it into lxpanel
<SonikkuAmerica> filed by "ppp"
<thedoctar> i am not ppp
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. I just ask because it seems to fail in the Live CD in 14.04.
<SonikkuAmerica> !bug 1298697
<ubottu> bug 1298697 in Lubuntu Artwork "Desktop pager settings don't work from panel icon using Live CD" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298697
<thedoctar> caleb howland!
<thedoctar> yeah, the desktop pager has always been a bit dodgy :(. at least it's not essential!
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm going to write in that bug that it also affects the Saucy series, but I doubt they'll fix it there as we have 1 month to the 14.04 release.
<SonikkuAmerica> thedoctar: In the meantime, I'd actually grab another image of an OS that uses LXDE, pop it into a virtual machine, install it and see if the problem still exists there.
<thedoctar> sure thing
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica:  thedoctar the bug is marked as incomplete... it is awaiting more details.
<dw1> anyone know how to get onboard or any other onscreen keyboard to be usable to login
<holstein> might have to use a different login manager to do that "easily"
<ianorlin> oh also if more people ask about desktop pager again you can open the settings in openbox configuration manager on the pager and go to the desktop tab
<llogiq> hi folks. I just installed 14.04 beta 2.
<llogiq> Can't see the volume control or the power settings, but otherwise looks good.
<llogiq> The thing with the volume control may relate to the fact that the SPDIF audio comes before the "normal" sound card in ALSA default config.
 * llogiq had the same problem with his wife's ideapad, so goes digging into alsa config
<llogiq> Setting the default sound card in /etc/asound.conf did the trick with the volume control not appearing.
<llogiq> so how do I set the power-related options on 14.04?
<llogiq> brb
<dfk12> How to edit the startmenu  in lubuntu? I want to move all the "Office" link into a different folder
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/EditingTheMenu
<ianorlin> you probably want to change the categories line of those programs
<dfk12> tried editing menu.xml and put it in /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/ and ~/.local/share/lubuntu/openbox/  when i do #lxpanelctl restart to apply changes it doesnt change anything. my simple edited xml: http://pastebin.com/Sp65nLcz
<dfk12> tried a online xml validator. it says its valid
<dfk12> am confused and slightly annoyed.
<dfk12> I dont want to change 1 or 2 programs, i want to completely change the layout.
<ianorlin> I think you have to change the layout /usr/share/applications for each file with categories = line
<dfk12> wauw, really
<dfk12> i still dont get it though, waht does categories have to do with it. WHen referring to <app_name>.desktop
<ianorlin> that determines which one the entry shows up in on the menu
<dfk12> Does openbox automatically categorize the .desktop file absed on that and if so. why does there exists a menu.xml?
<ianorlin> menu.xml is different that is for the openbox menu that you can have right clicking on the menu or in a plain openbox session
<dfk12> so for example python.desktop it has categories=Development
<dfk12> how does  that get converted into Programming menu  item.
<dfk12> ohh
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I install lubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 12.04. Its very lightweight and working great. Now the problem is I am seeing a lot of empty space in system tray. http://imagebin.org/302720
<c2tarun> Can anyone please help me with this??^^
<dfk12> This is starting to turn into a ux nightmare, I know lubuntu is not the only who uses this kind of abstract categorization. Pretty much the whole lot of linux distros but im still wondering where this gets assigned and by whom? if not openbox
<ianorlin> freedesktop.org makes them
<ianorlin> if you want to go outside of repos I think there is a program called lxmed for menu editing as well
<dfk12> yer, ive seen people mentioning it. guess i will have to bite the bullet and install java. dont udnerstand why not make it in python but ugh
<dfk12> ok so to recast, you need to change /home/defk0n/.config/menus/lxde-applications.menu to add a category
<dfk12> then you can use lxmed to populate, or so i think. I need to reboot probably
<dfk12> for it to take effect, but ianorlin you were right, its a freedesktop specification about that whole "categories=<abstractname>"
<dfk12> i feel like being stabbed in the eyeball right now. What a catastrophy.
<dfk12> catastrophe*
<ji02> bonjour j'ai un souci avec une imprimante workcentre xerox 615 pas reconnu en scanner ok sous win 7 mais pas sous ubuntu j'ai essaye sous fedora idem y a t''il une solution svp ?
<ji02> 6015*
<dfk12> also where the "categories=<astractname>" gets converted into menu  is /etc/xdg/lubuntu/menus/lxde-applications.menu i.e <Category>Development</Category>
<dfk12> I mean i get the whole "everything needs to work together mindset" but its just a giant eye sore, having to hover over each category to find the app your looking for. From  a ux perspective its more effort then say Windows 7 where you can just hover all programs and get all programs
<aiutantepazoo> hello
<aiutantepazoo> i've installed lubu 13.10 in acer3634wlmi
<aiutantepazoo> but doesn't work well
<aiutantepazoo> many internet manuals say to create xorg.conf
<aiutantepazoo> i'm not able to create it
<aiutantepazoo> anyone can help me?
<aiutantepazoo> hello
<aiutantepazoo> anyone can help me? i've installed lubu 13.10 but doesn't work
<aiutantepazoo> i'm not able to create xorg.conf
<aiutantepazoo> none?
<phillw> calimero_82: boot with the CD and do a self test on the CD at the 1st screen
<calimero_82> i've already done it, doesn't works
<calimero_82> i've installed lubuntu with minimal install
<calimero_82> i've acer 3634wlmi
<phillw> calimero_82: what is the graphics chip in that?
<calimero_82> sis
<calimero_82> but doesn't work well with lubuntu
<calimero_82> screen turn on and off repeatedly
<phillw> calimero_82: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Sis
<calimero_82> "it may be necessary to add this line after the generation of /etc/X11/xorg.conf  "
<phillw> calimero_82: also read http://askubuntu.com/questions/362792/how-to-install-sis-771-671-video-drivers-on-13-10
<calimero_82> how can i do it ? how can i starts a shell if my screen turn off and off?
<phillw> for such things,  http://ubuntuforums.org/ and http://askubuntu.com/ are the better places to search and ask on.
<phillw> you can tell the system to open in text only mode. http://askubuntu.com/questions/92276/how-do-i-boot-into-true-text-mode
<calimero_82> yes, but whatever you must use desktop, but if desktop doesn't work how can i open a shell?
<phillw> calimero_82: read the link above, that will take you to text mode at the grub (boot) screen
<calimero_82> mmm in the grub.... ok
<phillw> X has not started when grub is there... grub is your friend in these cases.
<calimero_82> i must touch e:key and delete quiet splash and write text
<calimero_82> in text mode then what should i do?
<phillw> calimero_82: follow the link I gave you for sis drivers to ensure you have it installed
<archpcuser> can someone help me with something? I have no cd drive or a flash drive available, so I made a small 1gb partition to house the lubuntu cd install files, is there a way to get grub to see it?
#lubuntu 2015-03-23
<kian> ugh fuck
<kian> what do we use to config our display sleep etc?
<kian> the power manager does not work
<kian> that is included in 14.04
<Unit193> No cussing.  Generally xfce4-power-manager, but something else could have been installed that's managing it.
<kian> Unit193: ah my apologies
<kian> Unit193: it's a stock install.
<Unit193> kian: Sure.  Alright, so yes it should be xfpm.  Try  ps aux | grep power
<kian> Unit193: you mean xfce?
<Unit193> In theory, light-locker, xscreensaver, or whatever could be blanking it.  I think xscreensaver was set on the 'black' screensaver when it was used.  xfpm = xfce4-power-manager for the lazy.
<kian> Unit193: give me one moment, my main system is acting finnicky
<Unit193> kian: Oooh!  Double the fun!
<kian> Unit193: lol
<kian> Unit193: http://a.pomf.se/upmudb.png
<Unit193> kian: Alright, then xscreensaver settings?
<kian> just turned it off as far as I remember
<kian> When the system was turned on it would require a password
<kian> Disabling it fixed it, as far as I remember
<kian> Unit193: no sorry
<kian> I disabled "light locker"
<kian> Prefeences --> Light Locker and then turned off "Enable light-locker"
<Unit193> And you did ensure it isn't running now?  Can you pastebin  xset q  ?
<The_Eccentric> anyone body else's xorg lock up after you try to resume from sleep?
<Unit193> The_Eccentric: Care to mention what release and maybe card?
<Unit193> If it helps, suspend is working peachey on this computer.
<The_Eccentric> 14.04
<The_Eccentric> which card?, my good man
<Unit193> Mhmm, doesn't help you there, I'm on 15.04.
<The_Eccentric> 14.0.2 *
<The_Eccentric> server overlay
<PerfM> rww, it would be so much easier if you gave me a list of all the channels you are in rn
<PerfM> omg yaaaas another offtopic channel
<The_Eccentric> what?
<PerfM> The_Eccentric, I really like your nickname. Where did you come up with it?
<PerfM> bye babes
<qwerty> how do i change resolution please?
<The_Eccentric> andar
<The_Eccentric> i think
<JohnDoe_71Rus> arandr
<stormchaser3000> wth
<stormchaser3000> cmake couldn't find x11
<Guest61490> on latest lubuntu, i have preferences set to display connected drives but is it poss to exclude LAN connections from this? I don't want a '/' to appear on desktop whenever i browse local network but do want usb drives etc to show up
<Guest61490> *connected volumes
<leszek> Guest61490: I guess it isn't possible yet it will display all udisk volumes and there is no filter to only display removable media
<Guest61490> ok thanks for the answer anyway
<Guest61490> well that is odd. the desktop icon is labelled as '<dir> on<host>' but when I click it to browse the network folder it changes to '/'
<leszek> Guest61490: might be a bug then. Does this happen with every folder ?
<Guest61490> dunno theres only one shared folder on the machine
<Guest61490> odder still it changes to '/' when i hover over it
<puff> Good afternoon.
<puff> I just rebuilt this ancient laptop for a friend, dell inspiron 6000, 1.3Ghz, 1GB RAM, 52GB of disk... about 30-35GB space free.
<puff> I'm thinking about putting dual boot linux on it for them to try it out.
<puff> I'm more familiar with xubuntu, but somebody recommended lubuntu as being faster/lighter.
<puff> Is the difference between the two enough to be significant?
<The_Eccentric> there both tailored to be light
<The_Eccentric> just depends what you install on it
<puff> The_Eccentric: dell inspiron 6000, 1.3Ghz, 1GB RAM, 35GB of free disk space.
<The_Eccentric> I mean what linux applications you want installed on it, also I take you since your dual boating you have a windows partation as well?
<Glamdring> I'm sure it's a bad idea, but how do I start a new X in another TTY?
<The_Eccentric> startx
<puff> The_Eccentric: Yeah, it has a winxp install on it... I don't want to throw them in the deep end (because I don't want to get desperate phone calls in the middle of the night) so I figure a dual boot.
<The_Eccentric> puff: you know how to dual boot correct?
<Glamdring> That seems to work poorly for me. no absolute path found for shell, so I looked that up and got a lot of startx gnome-session replies, so I tried startx lxsession and got explicit shell already was /usr/bin/lxsession...
<Glamdring> Which surely means that latter was just stupid.
<Glamdring> But, y'know, soy un n00b.
<Glamdring> startx alone just hangs.
<Glamdring> Last thing it says is (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
<Glamdring> Any ideas?
 * Glamdring will wait for a few minutes.
<puff> The_Eccentric: I'm not sure how to dual boot correctly.  I had been assuming the lubuntu install disk will have an option to set that up.
<puff> Glamdring: Hm, if I recall correctly, control-alt-backspace restarts your X server.
<puff> Glamdring: In a number of GUIs.
<puff> Glamdring: Oh, in a separate tty... interesting question there.
<Glamdring> Yeah, it's making trouble for me in that regard. Which is probably because this is a very stupid idea that I simply wanna know how to do.
<The_Eccentric> puff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<puff> The_Eccentric: Thanks.
<Glamdring> The_Eccentric: Am I asking the question incorrectly?
<The_Eccentric> hrrm
<The_Eccentric> yes well at least for me
<Glamdring> Dang.
<The_Eccentric> what is your end goal?
<Glamdring> I don't know how to phrase it more clearly.
<Glamdring> My end goal? Basically to have an X session in more than one TTY. I could just use another desktop or ten, of course, but I like the idea of knowing how to actually have a whole other instance going.
<The_Eccentric> you want the gui as well
<The_Eccentric> or just a terminal
<The_Eccentric> in another TTY
<puff> About how much disk will lubuntu need to run comfortably?  (with firefox, chrome, etc)?
<Glamdring> A GUI, really. I doubt a lot of the games I want to play run well without the GUI, more's the pity.
<Glamdring> Some day I'll have to find out why that is.
<The_Eccentric> you already tried ctl+alt f1-9 ?
<Glamdring> Well, that brings me to another tty, and I can do (what, they're called...) shell commands.
<Glamdring> Right?
<The_Eccentric> yes
<The_Eccentric> once you login in
<Glamdring> Well, I mean, after I log in of course.
<The_Eccentric> yes
<Glamdring> I confess, I've never tried running Wine from there.
<Glamdring> Just tried opentyrian, a native game. It runs, but expresses entirely in ASCII, which is unplayable, though amusing.
<The_Eccentric> o you want to run games in mulitle tty sessions ?
<Glamdring> More or less.
<Glamdring> No GOOD reason, but I've far too much computer for my needs, so I figured I'd learn how to make it do stupid tricks.
<Glamdring> I specifically asked here so that I could avoid any answers making reference to gnome.
<Glamdring> Well, to clarify I'm using lxde, so also because of that.
<Glamdring> Hrm. Having trouble fielding the question, or just disinterested?
<Glamdring> Or other, I suppose.
<Glamdring> Well... I do have a question which matters. I'm trying to set up a new keyboard shortcut to switch to a specific workspace with a specific key command (as opposed to ctrl-alt-arrow key to cycle.) Openbox being what it is, this is a fairly manual process apparently. What command do I use to switch to a specific desktop? I tried googling this, and the results have been surprisingly unhelpful; assurances that wmctrl works a given way have f
<Glamdring> Which, of course, means I'm probably doing it wrong. How do I do that right?
<Glamdring> AH! I got it to work!
<Glamdring> Uh. Or not.
<Glamdring> No, still no idea what I'm doing, 'cause wmctrl -s desktop 1 does exactly the same thing as wmctrl -s desktop 2, which means I don't know how to wmctrl -s
<ianorlin> Glamdring: there are shortcuts for that already of super key (windows) plus f #of desktop for up to four by default
<Glamdring> So there is!
<Glamdring> Thanks!
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I want to install lubuntu 14.04.2 amd64 on a machine which has gpt and uefi, the empty space is ready to receive it, there is an efi partition, and I have one question left: there is no "grub-efi" in the distro, as tells me "apt-cache policy grub-efi". so if I install it in the live, will it be used by the installer?
<melodie> or would I have better forget it and install something else? (the machine is truly unable to boot to usb stick even with plop boot manager)
<melodie> and I don't have DVD-R left
<melodie> ping Unit193 ?
<melodie> :)
<melodie> I have done a full backup of the windows 8.1 installed, with Clonezilla, but I'd better not have to restore it.
<melodie> I'll hang around if someone has answers for me...
<Unit193> !info grub-efi
<ubottu> grub-efi (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.02~beta2-15 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ianorlin> melodie: do you have a usb?
<melodie> ianorlin I do
<melodie> ianorlin someone on a French chan just told me to use dd
<ianorlin> ah but it won't boot from usb
<melodie> ianorlin I have to avoid making mistakes, the machine isn't mine
<ianorlin> ah
<melodie> I would like to be sure it will always boot no matter what
<melodie> even if Windows updates reinstall it's own efi files for instance
<melodie> later...
<ianorlin> I don't have any expirence with windows 8 machines I jsut bought a motherboard that came in setup mode
<melodie> what do you mean "in setup mode" ?
<melodie> can you explain precisely?
<ianorlin> setup mode is a thing for uefi motherboards that is provided like if you just bought the motherboard to install the first os on it
<melodie> ianorlin I get it, it allows you to choose to boot to either or efi or legacy mode?
<melodie> is that so?
<ianorlin> melodie: that is an option in uefi
<ianorlin> but there is stuff that swithiching I think requires a new partition table
<ianorlin> I am not sure what switching means for multiple disks however
<melodie> ianorlin yes, what are the names for the two modes again? (I ve been reading so many pages of docs on the topic these days my head does not know even the basics anymore)
<melodie> efi or mbr?
<melodie> not sure anymore
<melodie> there is confusion in my mind now. gpt table partition/vs /ms-dos table and so on...
<kian> what's the difference between sleep and suspend?
<kian> I have a little workstation behind my TV running Lubuntu that I setup yesterday. Lubuntu 14.04.02.
<kian> When I manually suspend it, I can't wake it up via keyboard.
#lubuntu 2015-03-24
<molly_millions> I cannot click and drag/select left effectively with my trackpad. Here is the config: # Example xorg.conf.d snippet that assigns the touchpad driver
<molly_millions> # to all touchpads. See xorg.conf.d(5) for more information on
<molly_millions> # InputClass.
<molly_millions> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE, your distribution will likely overwrite
<molly_millions> # it when updating. Copy (and rename) this file into
<n-iCe> Hello guys
<ianorlin> n-iCe: any way I can help?
<n-iCe> ianorlin: Well, thinking about moving to lubuntu
<n-iCe> I am using Arch with fluxbox
<n-iCe> this is when you try to convince me to do it
<n-iCe> :p
<ianorlin> n-iCe: that might be lighter
<ianorlin> apt has easier to remeber names than just the single letters of pacman
<CoolishPrune_> Hello
<CoolishPrune_> I am new to Lubuntu. I have 14.10 installed on a Dell Inspiron B130. I have no problems getting wired connectivity until now. I went to Software and Updates and then over to the Drivers tab and tried to Apply Changes to the WiFi hardware. It seemed like the process fail and I did a reboot and the second time the bar completed but never finished. I gave it about 15 minutes and rebooted again. However, now I cant even connect wi
<ianorlin> CoolishPrune_: can you try booting with an old kernel hold down shift at boot if not a dual boot system to get to grub and select advanced optoins for ubuntu
<CoolishPrune_> Im trying something out right now that I got from the forums
<ianorlin> and select and earlier kernel
<CoolishPrune_> Ok let this process over here finish.
<CoolishPrune_> im doing sudo apt-get update
<CoolishPrune_> with the configure -a
<CoolishPrune_> Do I call you Ian or Lin?
<CoolishPrune_> lol
<ianorlin> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ianorlin> both using that
<CoolishPrune_> okay so sudo apt-get dist-upgrade didnt do anything
<CoolishPrune_> I dont think its connected to the internet
<CoolishPrune_> Im going to try the long command then we will try what u said
<CoolishPrune_> Yeah it didnt return any info
<kian> ianorlin: what's your idea of configuring display sleep?
<CoolishPrune_> I think because im disconnected
<ianorlin> kian that depends on what you want
<kian> ianorlin: Regardless of my xfce4-power-manager settings the desktop sleeps by itself in a short period of time.
<kian> ianorlin: also thank you so much for your help yesterday, everything worked out and it's working beautifully.
<CoolishPrune_> Okay Im in GRUB ianorlin
<ianorlin> um do you see advanced options for ubuntu
<CoolishPrune_> Do I select Ubunto or adv options
<ianorlin> advanced options
<ianorlin> will bring you to another menu
<ianorlin> select an older kernel not recovery mode
<CoolishPrune_> 31 31 recovery 23 23 recovery
<CoolishPrune_> 31 or 23
<CoolishPrune_> 23?
<CoolishPrune_> 3.16.0-23
<ianorlin> try 23
<CoolishPrune_> or 3.16.0-31
<CoolishPrune_> ok
<ianorlin> I like to update more often as then I won't have to go back as far
<ianorlin> and you get secuirty patches but that won't matter for a new install
<CoolishPrune_> Ok Im up
<CoolishPrune_> it showing disconnected still
<CoolishPrune_> and Im plugged into wired
<CoolishPrune_> to my router
<ianorlin> CoolishPrune_: do you have a live cd dvd or usb ?
<ianorlin> try booting into the live session to see if you messed up configuratoin somehow
<CoolishPrune_> i have access to dvd/rw's and I have might be able to do usb cable connect and i have a small USB drive
<CoolishPrune_> reboot back to normal?
<ianorlin> CoolishPrune_: do you have another ethernet cable?
<ianorlin> could try that in case of bad cable
<ianorlin> CoolishPrune_: you still get internet from the router right
<CoolishPrune_> give me a minute
<CoolishPrune_> i should
<CoolishPrune_> yup got it
<CoolishPrune_> Yes I do still have connection form router
<CoolishPrune_> this computer is on the same router connection
<CoolishPrune_> WiFi
<ianorlin> are there any free ethernet ports at back of router maybe try another one
<CoolishPrune_> did you want me to reboot lubuntu?
<ianorlin> yay try newest kernel again
<CoolishPrune_> loading -31
<CoolishPrune_> nothing
<CoolishPrune_> Should I try adding a connection manually
<holstein> i'll try the windows driver, with ndiswrapper, with some hardware that doesnt support linux
<CoolishPrune_> Oh wait
<CoolishPrune_> it finally came back
<CoolishPrune_> not the connection
<CoolishPrune_> but in the additional drivers tab
<holstein> a broadcom blob you can add? occasionally, there is more than just one
<CoolishPrune_> BCM4318 AreForce One 54g 802.11g wireless lan
<holstein> these days, i'll just swap the hardware, since, its so much easier than fighting with it
<CoolishPrune_> below gives me the choice to use alternate driver
<CoolishPrune_> broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver
<ianorlin> ah I have one that works with it unfortanelty
<CoolishPrune_> twice ived tried this and it stalls
<holstein> yup.. i would try that, and *any* other drivers as well.. also, the windows driver is an option
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ianorlin> that is a 4322 and my moms 4313 worked with it
<holstein> ^ that should tell you want driver is "best" and with what compromises
<CoolishPrune_> So do I revert or apply changes to the broadcom
<ianorlin> you need to be connected for that to work
<CoolishPrune_> Oh
<CoolishPrune_> Well Why cant i get connectd anymore
<holstein> CoolishPrune_: i will literally try *all* options.. and i will get wired so its "easier"
<CoolishPrune_> I clciked aplly changes
<CoolishPrune_> HDD spinning
<CoolishPrune_> ok
<CoolishPrune_> it finsihed that time
<CoolishPrune_> Still having the same problems
<CoolishPrune_> should I revert back?
<kian> ianorlin: sleep problems help plssss?
<holstein> CoolishPrune_: i dont konw what you "should" do, but, i would try *all* options, including the windows driver via ndiswrapper..
<holstein> kian: just ask, and if a volunteer can assist, they will
<kian> holstein: will do
<kian> Lubuntu fresh install, sleeps after 15 or so minutes, regardless of xfce4-power-manager settings
<kian> 14.04.02 lts, 32bit
<holstein> kian: you mean, the monitor? or the unit sleeps?
<kian> holstein: monitor
<holstein> kian: i remove the screensaver..
<ianorlin> that works
<kian> holstein: how so?
<ianorlin> sudo apt-get purge light-locker
<CoolishPrune_> ianorlin: reverted, rebooted, still cant get wired connectivty
<ianorlin> is one way by the command line or remove light-locker by syanpitic or lubuntu-software-center
<holstein> CoolishPrune_: did wired work with the live iso? are you sure the hardware is not broken?
<CoolishPrune_> Yeah it was working before i applied changes in software & updates in the dirvers tab
<holstein> CoolishPrune_: in that case, i would just boot my older kernel, and file a bug
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> you shouldnt need a driver for the wired network..
<ianorlin> holstein: I guided him to booting older kernel and still didn't work
<holstein> i find, *if* my wired network doesnt work, its either a bad NIC, or its just *never* going to work
<ianorlin> CoolishPrune_: can you plug your laptop in and make sure not bad cable
<holstein> i had one machine that, i had to pull the power cord out, to get the NIC back..
<CoolishPrune_> ianorlin: i got a brand new cable right here I will try
<CoolishPrune_> ianorlin: i might need to reset the router
<holstein> CoolishPrune_: dont try new, try *known* good
<holstein> CoolishPrune_: test and see that it is good.. new is unknown.. and can be broken.
<CoolishPrune_> I have a ethernet cable tester
<holstein> CoolishPrune_: i dont.. i literally see that the device/cord is working, then, i use it
<kian> ianorlin: I did that command and it want to remove
<kian> lubuntu-desktop
<kian> don't I need that...
<holstein> kian: thats the meta-package
<kian> holstein: pardon?
<holstein> !lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<kian> holstein: http://a.pomf.se/bhysnm.png
<holstein> kian: research *exactly* what that package is and does.. know how to revert regardless..
<holstein> you should *always* have a backup, not becuase you are removing lubuntu-desktop, but, becuase all hard drives fail..
<kian> holstein: that is true
<kian> but I'm confused
<kian> It's uninstalling all that stuff
<kian> if I uninstall then then run auto-remove am i essentially destroying the environment?
<holstein> kian: "it" does what you ask
<holstein> kian: i dont know what you are destroying, but, if you remove lubuntu-desktop, as stated above its just the meta-package
<holstein> kian: if you want to paste the entire output for review, go for it..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kian> holstein: I linked a screenshot
<holstein> kian: cool.. if you want, paste it where i and the other volunteers can easily review the material, or, know how to revert and just try it yourself..
<kian> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10665982/
<CoolishPrune_> ianorlin: changed cable I noticed when I uplugged it the click wasnt acting right
<CoolishPrune_> ianorlin: we are go for green now
<holstein> kian: light-locker* light-locker-settings* lubuntu-desktop*
<holstein> kian: light-locker is what you are removing, and lubuntu-desktop is 'safe to remove'..
<kian> as you said lubuntu-desktop is a meta package which is essentially just a "package" that installs all the packages that makeup the desktop environment, no?
<kian> holstein: okay now for my own knowledge
<kian> All the packages that are after line 5 on that page, are the packages that come with lubuntu-desktop?
<holstein> kian: thats not a list of what comes with lubuntu, no
<holstein> kian: thats what, as states "is no longer needed".. or considered so..
<kian> Right but a lot of that stuff is needed for operation isn't it? xorg for instance, the video players if I want to play videos on the device, etc.
<CoolishPrune_> ianorlin: let me reboot into new kernel
<holstein> kian: dont remove it, then
<kian> So is it possible to just remove light-locker without effecting lubuntu-desktop or any other packages?
<holstein> kian: i dont suggest you do.. just those 3 are all you are removing.. light-locker* light-locker-settings* lubuntu-desktop*
<kian> Even if not remove to just "disable" it?
<holstein> kian: im just saying, i removed the screensaver..
<kian> Right and it seems like the solution to my problem.
<holstein> kian: i didnt have any issues, or a long list of thigns.. i dont know the history of your system
<kian> holstein: there is no history, just an old workstation I plopped behind my TV to use a media machine.
<kian> just installed lubuntu yesterday
<CoolishPrune_> ianorlin: ??
<holstein> then, proceed with no worries, and no that it only took a few minutes to install, and you can easily reinstall.. and you have no data on there
<holstein> CoolishPrune_: if you want to reboot into a new kernel, go for it
<kian> holstein: mhmmmm I see now.
<kian> kinda makes me nervous since I feel like I'll do this and then later on down the line I'll run "apt-get autoremove" and remove all the stuff I did need
<kian> which is just me forgetting about what I'm doing today
<holstein> dont be nervous.. *all* hard drives fail.. if you have something important, back it up, and plan for that failure..
<holstein> by preparing for that, you'll have the freedom to do what you need to do with any system
<kian> holstein: it's not so much important just the bother of having to re-install :\
<kian> which isn't that much of a bother really just not very fun
<holstein> typicaly takes me about 8 minutes to install
<kian> holstein: oh also if I remove light-locker
<kian> it's just a screen-saver no?
<kian> xfce4-power-manager will operate properly?
<holstein> kian: "properly" is probably relative
<kian> because it seems like it has no say in choosing my display sleep, etc right now
<kian> so yes?
<holstein> kian: i dont know, its likely relative, and actually, could be different per hardware
<holstein> when im learning a new machine and working out its linux support, i typically spend hours and hours with live iso's and different installs, seeing what works "best" and what fits my needs..
<CoolishPrune_> holstein: connect on older kernel disconnect on new kernel
<holstein> CoolishPrune_: cool.. so, file a bug about your hardware and the newer kernel support for your hardware
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kian> holstein: gotcha, I just gotta bookmark my hardware stuff and I think i'll be ok in event of harddrive failure
<kian> only thing I'm left with now is my predicament with browsers
<holstein> web browsers?
<holstein> what did you use? just use what you are used to using..
<kian> Chromium/Google Chrome HTML5 video performance is much better then Firefox however Firefox uses actual Adobe Flash Player which performs well and Chrome's is using Pepperflash which is awful on this particular desktop with live-streams and video playback.
<holstein> there is no flash support for linux from adboe
<holstein> adobe*
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<kian> "Mozilla, Firefox - NPAPI (Extended Support Release)"
<kian> ?
<holstein> if using flash is a priority, i suggest the lastest version for chrome
<kian> holstein: Yeah I did but Chrome's flash is Pepperflash
<kian> this desktop is pretty outdated so it's not holding up too well
<holstein> right
<holstein> kian: you wont magically install some browser that makes your machine faster
<kian> holstein: i wish 😛
<kian> woah
<holstein> kian: chrome is the "best" option.. that pepper flash.. otherwise, just do what the machine can do
<kian> mac autocorrecting to emojis
<kian> O_o
<kian> holstein: yeah I'll stick to Firefox I guess since Chrome's flash is unbearable with live-streams and video playback on this machine.
<CoolishPrune_> holstein: what is the newest package i am running?
<holstein> anyways, you are actually *not* having a browser predicament.. thats trying to use things on the internet designed for newer hardare perdicament..
<holstein> CoolishPrune_: what is the newser pacakge you are running? i have no idea..
<kian> holstein: that's a better way of saying it, yes haha
<kian> holstein: I'm sure things would workout much better if the computer wasn't a decade old.
<holstein> kian: well, its just good to keep it in perspective, so you are not "frustrated" with a web browser, or linux..
<CoolishPrune_> well in order for me to report a bug they want to know thepackage. I have the latest install of lubuntu 14.10
<holstein> kian: im not sure of that.. if you have a newer machine that doesnt support linux well, you can have issues as well.
<holstein> !bug | CoolishPrune_
<ubottu> CoolishPrune_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kian> holstein: might just buy a more powerful CPU for it
<kian> LGA775 socket
<holstein> i wouldnt spend any $$ on a 10 year old PC..
<kian> holstein: a cool little project maybe
<kian> theoretically dropping in any LGA775 would work, no?
<kian> Pickup like a used Core 2 Quad and see what happens?
<holstein> kian: i have no idea.. try a hardware channel. i personaly wouldnt "waste" any money on that machine.. since, hardware is so resonably priced these days
<kian> holstein: very true
<holstein> its your hardware.. no one is going to stop you
<kian> holstein: this lubuntu build was more of a test-run.
<kian> I think I'm going to purchase a NUC to actually use
<holstein> nice value PC's..
<holstein> those are so cheap, especially now that there is a newer gen of them, i suggest putting any money you want to spend on that PC toward a NUC or something that just ships with linux
<kian> holstein: yes it is. I have one upstairs in my office running OS X.
<ianorlin> also doesn't 776 draw lots of power kian
<ianorlin> I went to get dinner
<kian> ianorlin: yeah ultimately not worth it
<kian> ianorlin: what'd ya get
<ianorlin> fish plate but there is #lubuntu-offtopic for that
<kian> oh seriously there's an offtopic as well
<kian> ?
<ianorlin> yes
<CoolishPrune> holstein: u there
<holstein> yes, but, just ask, CoolishPrune , if you have a question.. a volunteer will assist, if they can
<holstein> no need to specificlaly call out anyone
<CoolishPrune> Having troubles syncing wifi
<holstein> syncing?
<CoolishPrune> but, my cable connect works fine.
<holstein> you mean, joining a wifi network?
<CoolishPrune> well, connecting to my router, essentially
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> i will, again, just try *everything*. making sure all the parts work, with supported drivers in supported operating systems..
<CoolishPrune> holstein: when I try sudo ip link set wlan0 up it says cannot find device wlan0 should i go back and try ndiswrapper?
<CoolishPrune> ok
<CoolishPrune> So I need help installing a wireless network dirver.
<Coolishprune_> im here
<Coolishprune_> Does encrypting the install slow down the computer much?
<CoolishPrune> Ive tried everything that I have been asked to do. Still cant get the wifi going.
<lewis1711> anyone running fcitx? Having real difficulty getting it to work. lubuntu doesn't seem to have "gtk-query-immodules" according to the diagnosis tool
<melodie> hi
<melodie> is there an expert with grub-efi here?
<leszek> melodie: just ask and we'll see if someone can help
<melodie> hi leszek
<melodie> I'll see, some people have answered to me elsewhere
<leszek> :)
<melodie> leszek I have to ask the #ubuntu-installer people if I have hit a bug, because there is no Grub choice at boot after installing
<leszek> ah 14.04 or 14.10 ?
<vervoid> Hi I have a problem with wireless in lubuntu
<ianorlin> !details |vervoid
<ubottu> vervoid: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<vervoid> The first few websites load fast, but the others load forever
<vervoid> I have an Intel wifilink 5100 agn card
<vervoid> I'm using lxde
<ianorlin> which release
<vervoid> The newest
<vervoid> I think 14.10
<ianorlin> 14.10 ok is this a new install or had it been working before
<vervoid> Entirely new install, but I had this problem with Debian, Ubuntu and normal lubuntu
<ianorlin> can you run lspci and show me informatoin about that card
<vervoid> I've already tried the "solutions " on various forums
<vervoid> Disabling wireless n
<vervoid> Installing another driver
<vervoid> But none seem to work for long
<vervoid> Disabling wireless n worked for about a day with Ubuntu
<AndChat|54704> My Internet died, sorry
<AndChat|54704> I'm vervoid
<AndChat|54704> Did anyone reply?
<AndChat|54704> Regarding my problem?
<gebjgd> AndChat-54704, never seen this problem. i have 5 computers which are all running lubuntu 14.04
<AndChat-54704> Well unfortunately I have it
<ianorlin> gebjgd: I think this is hardware dependent
<AndChat-54704> It's a Lenovo thinkpad t400
<AndChat-54704> The card is known to be problematic
<AndChat-54704> But I tried the answers, but none worked for long
<AndChat-54704> What worked for a while was disabling wireless n
<AndChat-54704> The strange thing is, Internet was working correctly in Ubuntu 13, but stopped after upgrade to 14, and now when I install Ubuntu 13 or even 12 it has the same problem
<gebjgd> AndChat-54704, ok, i have here thinkpad t410s
<AndChat-54704> Is the Internet working on it?
<gebjgd> AndChat-54704, 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)
<ianorlin> AndChat-54704: try a different kenrel maybe?
<gebjgd> AndChat-54704, i am using it with lubuntu chating with you
<AndChat-54704> I have an Intel wifilink 5100 agn
<AndChat-54704> How do I change kernel?
<gebjgd> AndChat-54704, or. you can buy another usb wlan card
<gebjgd> AndChat-54704, or maybe that is the problem with your router
<AndChat-54704> And how can I change the kernel? And which one should I use?
<AndChat-54704> I don't think it's the router
<AndChat-54704> Because it was working perfectly until the update
<gebjgd> AndChat-54704, but if you switch back to the old version, will it still work?
<AndChat-54704> No
<AndChat-54704> And with basically any distribution
<gebjgd> AndChat-54704, maybe it is broken
<AndChat-54704> Fedora, Debian, Ubuntu, lubuntu, crunchbsng
<AndChat-54704> None work
<gebjgd> AndChat-54704, better to buy a usb wlan card
<AndChat-54704> Ok thanks
<gebjgd> AndChat-54704, http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41FEfMKg8TL._SY300_.jpg
<gebjgd> AndChat-54704, this one is really good. i can use it directly on my raspi
<AndChat-54704> Thanks!
<kian> Guys running with some issues here, hung out yesterday and asked about the computer going to sleep by itself all the time.
<kian> Uninstalled light-locker and quit running xfce4-power-manager, still goes to sleep.
#lubuntu 2015-03-25
<kian> ianorlin or holstein? :\
<Guest56212> i didnt give my swap partition enough room and now i need to move my linux partition, but gparted says it will fail to boot. Help please?
<Guest56212> im trying to increase my swap partition
<melodie> good night
<melodie> Guest56212 don't worry about gparted saying so
<melodie> he always does
<melodie> just try to make your partition the same number, this means, don't recreate it if you can avoid
<melodie> bye now
<Guest56212> make my partition the same number?
<holstein> kian: yes.. but, just ask what you need, and a volunteer may assist.. no need to wait on any specific individual. you can alwasy try #ubuntu if its slow here
<puff> Good evening.
<puff> I'm trying to install lubuntu on this old winxp laptop (dell inspiron 6000) as dual boot.
<puff> I'm following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<holstein> xp is EOL
<puff> holstein: Yeah, I know.
<puff> holstein: It's my friend's laptop.
<puff> holstein: I'm putting lubuntu on it so he can try it out, but I don't want to wipe his old install until he's had a chacne to try it.
<puff> I'm the "Installation type" screen, trying to figure out where/how I can resize the old partition here.
<holstein> but, the way i do it, is.. i backup *everything* important, since *all* hard drives fail.. i plan on the total failure of the hard drive that *will* happen.. then, i shrink the partition for windows down with a live iso, using gparted.. then, i install with a normal installer on the empty space
<puff> I tried choosing "something else" which takes me to a partitioning dialog, but that doesn't seem to allow me to shrink the existing NTFS partition, just delete it.
<puff> Okay, so you're suggesting do the partition separately in gparted or something, then use the lubuntu installer.
<holstein> puff: shrink manually with a live iso.. gparted
<puff> Cool.
<puff> Somebody else had suggested I was better off letting the installer do it, but I'm more comfortable with gparted than with random installers anyway :-).
<puff> Okay, so it's a 60GB disk, 1 GB of RAM, so I need a 2GB swap partition and, what, 10GB for ubuntu?
<puff> Er, lubuntu.
<holstein> puff: you are better off removing EOL xp
<holstein> if you dont want to do that, then, you need to have backups
<puff> holstein: And I wish that were an option :-)
<holstein> if you dont want to do that, then, i say dont mess with the drive at all
<puff> holstein: But if I do that, when *anything* goes wrong it's gonna be my fault (and my problem :-)
<puff> Okay, thanks.
<puff> yeah, I dd'd the image.
<holstein> if you dont want to do that, then just resize the partition with gparted
<holstein> if you have a dd image, then, you can always simply revert
<puff> Yeah.
<holstein> xp is not safe to use, regarless of where this conversation goes..
<holstein> anyways, im sure you know that
<puff> 10GB seem like a good size for lubuntu?
<holstein> 10 should be plenty
<puff> cool.
<puff> Any reason to make the swap bigger than 1GB?
<puff> I guess 2GB is reasonable.
<puff> Then he can suspend to disk.
<holstein> puff: whatever is needed
<puff> Cool, thanks for advice.
<pusitega> hi can somone help me i think i fu up my /usr/bin/xdg-open file and still dident got chromium to work magnet links, i falowed this instructions http://crunchbang.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=22644
<pusitega> first it dident work i think it gived me on chromium-browser -vv error } somthing then i redit xdg-open to use transmistion-gtk and now it gives unispected line error
<pusitega> can i get oreginal user/bin/xdg-open file somhow i frogoted to backup?
<pusitega> anyone
<pusitega> can anyone cop paste his user/bin/xdg-open
<Unit193> pusitega: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xdg-utils
<pusitega> ty
<pusitega> Unit193:  sorry was afk some time it worked ty, anywey can you help me about magnet link
<pusitega> #!/bin/bash export XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME /usr/bin/google-chrome "$@" exit 0
<pusitega> http://crunchbang.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=22644
<pusitega> dude posted to use this isnted rediting user/bin/xdg-open
<pusitega> and i dont know if i fucked up my system more whit gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/magnet/command "transmission %s"
<pusitega> command
<pusitega> Thanks for the tip! Instead of messing with system files we can create a script in ~/bin and call it google-chrome with this inside: #!/bin/bash export XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME /usr/bin/google-chrome "$@" exit 0 Now just make sure your shortcuts point either to google-chrome or ~/bin/google-chrome instead of /usr/bin/google-chrome "You must learn from the mistakes of others. You can't possibly live long enough to make them all you
<pusitega> can someone explain this i know thet i have to use leafpad copy pasete this text
<pusitega> but i am using chromium not google chhrome shoud i change it
<pusitega> i want to make f magnet links work
<pusitega> how to make chromium work whit magnet links
<Duality> so i made a python script that is really awesome. and i want to share it with the lubuntu/ubuntu comunity :) but i don't know what forum to choose. on the ubuntu fora/forums.
<zerothis> I plugged in my android tablet and the mount icon shows an iPoo. I know lots of complicated ways to change it to a table, android phone, or custom icon, is there a simple way?
<ianorlin> zerothis: do you still want to use the same icon theme?
<ianorlin> in the menu and customize look and feel you can choose a whole new theme of icons
<ianorlin> or you would have to edit the theme files which is harder as it is just a picture
<zerothis> I'm not attached to my current theme. I'm never using an iOS of any type and eliminated the icon is my goal. Other people see my desktop, its embarrassing but more importantly, I never want it thought I endorse iPoo
<ianorlin> zerothis: unfortanely I don't have a smaryphone so I don't know which icon themes have a non apple one
<ianorlin> searching icon theme in synaptic should give you a fair number of choices in the repos if you want to install more
<zerothis> I can simply move them all to the trash, sloppy but effective. I was just hoping there was a way to id a mount as android
<ianorlin> zerothis: you could replace the file with another icon as it is just a picture but be careful editing system files
<uniqdom> Hi. yesteray I have installed latest Lubuntu in an old laptop. I have configured a wireless board with ndiswrapper. I'm using nm-applet to select my ssid, but it looks like if it is asking for a wep password, but it should be a wpa2 password
<uniqdom> how to correct this behavior?
<uniqdom> i have tryed to set the password manually in 'edit connections', but it still ask for a wep password.
<uniqdom> i'm 100% it is a wpa2 password.
<uniqdom> 100% sure*
<brendanrperrine> uniqdom: do you know if the old windows driver for your laptop supports wpa2?
<uniqdom> well is not my laptop, i will try to find out that
<brendanrperrine> providing us with the wifi card chipset info with lspci if it is an internal card or lsusb if it is a usb dongle will allow us to search for more solutions or expirence with that particular chipset
<NinjaKirby> So I downloaded Lubuntu via Torrent. I am having constant erroneous installations, because uTorrent decided it doesn't want to acquire a 512KB fraction of the ISO (force re-checked like 3 times now to try and recover the missing 0.1%). So I'm unfortunately going to have to drain your direct-server download.
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> i would check the sum, and make sure you have a good image
<holstein> direct download should work fine
<NinjaKirby> lol, it's definitely bad. I'm just gonna have to re-download from scratch. God damn Torrent, I thought it would be more cost-friendly for you guys, but it's torturing me.
<holstein> its not
<holstein> the "guys" here, just use canonical hosting.. its not "free", but its not out of pocket for anyone in this community AFAIK
<NinjaKirby> Oh good, so I shouldn't feel too bad. I thought I was doing my part :P
<NinjaKirby> (Trying to do my part; fak u utorrent)
#lubuntu 2015-03-26
<Kamilion> Anyone else having problems arriving at the livecd desktop with recent dailys in vmware workstation?
<ianorlin> I don't use vmware
<Kamilion> was working in beta1.
<Kamilion> something change in X between then and now?
<Atomic_pms6b2> hi everybody
<AndrewMock> What the cleanest way of getting my Trusty mini image onto a USB flash drive?
<leszek> AndrewMock: from within lubuntu ? sudo dd if=/path/to/your/imagefile.iso of=/dev/your_usb_device
<AndrewMock> Windows 8.1
<AndrewMock> I opened the ISO and pasted it into a flash drive but the BIOS detected nothing
<AndrewMock> format was fat32
<leszek> AndrewMock: yeah that won't work it needs a bootloader
<AndrewMock> such as?
<leszek> if its a mini image and not a live image unetbootin might not work. But though you can try that
<leszek> AndrewMock: you don't want to manually install a bootloader on that
<AndrewMock> k...
<leszek> I think there is also a opensuse image writer tool that should work
<leszek> not sure though as I never used windows for that
<AndrewMock> so if in lubuntu you can just copy the files and that som"
<AndrewMock> ehow creates a bootloader?
<AndrewMock> why would dd do that
<leszek> dd makes a 1:1 copy and the ISO already ships with a bootloader so this one is copied over too
<AndrewMock> ... but if I copy the mini.iso contents in Windows why doesn't the bootloader come along?
<AndrewMock> Is dd capable of reading special ISO parts? MBR thingys?
<leszek> the bootloader isn't part of the data part of the iso but hides in the metadata or a specific sector in the iso file
<leszek> and dd copies everything. So in the end the usb stick things he is a cdrom
<leszek> *thinks
<AndrewMock> Will using my friend's FreeBSD system to run dd produce clean results?
<AndrewMock> man 37MB is hard to beat...
<AndrewMock> Win32DiskImager might work here
<randuuum> hi I'm on 14.04 and wifi does not automatically start. I have to start nm-applet manually through cmdline.
<randuuum> this my lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/10684100/
<leszek> randuuum: so nm-applet isn't starting automatically basically ?
<randuuum> yep
<leszek> randuuum: did you try this already ? http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html
<randuuum> leszek: well I just started it with cmdline using nohup nm-applet and then the icon appeared. I just thought this bug might be of interest since a lot of people might have the same hardware configuration as me and as such the first time they would start up Lubuntu they wouldn't be able to access the Internet.
<randuuum> remember, many new users don't even know where to look.
<randuuum> so is this a known bug?
<leszek> randuuum: thanks for reporting then. As you see this is a known bug
<randuuum> oh ok
<leszek> It is fixed in 14.10 and I hope it will be fixed on new 14.04.x isos aswell
<randuuum> yeah I hope so too, I recommend Lubuntu to many new people
<glokta> Hi
#lubuntu 2015-03-27
<Drewcify> Installed a lubuntu last night on a laptop that is getting older.  Lubuntu is practically saving it
<Drewcify> d620 t5600 1.8ghz core2duo, 3gb ram ddr2 and a 220gb 7200rpm
<Drewcify> nvs110m video card
<Drewcify> not terribly old specs, but most other OS's were starting to run sluggish
<holstein> probably 3d support related
<Drewcify> def with ubuntu
<holstein> well, ubuntu uses unity and unity requires 3d support
<Drewcify> i really like xfce but after using lxde its performance is very nice
<Drewcify> especially on a bit older specs
<Drewcify> one strange thing about this laptop though is I used to use 90w adapters and it felt like it ran faster.  Now i am using a 65w adapter.  I swear it is running a bit slower
<holstein> could be hardware related...
<Drewcify> but it is fully recommend for 65w and only needing the 90w if you use a docking station
<holstein> could be hardware speed stepped..
<Auctus> so i was going to install lubuntu on this laptop alongside windows, but its trying to partition the windows recovery partition intsead of the windows partition
<Drewcify> as in the 65w decreases its performance?
<Auctus> when i try to do the custom partitioning thing, it says its going to format all the other partitions, which i didnt tell it to do, not sure how to just install it beside windows
<Auctus> has worked on all the other computers, this one is a crap emachines one
<Drewcify> hmm aucus
<ianorlin> Auctus: how many partitions does it have
<ianorlin> if it has 4 primary you can't really add many more
<Auctus> its just the one and the recovery partition afaik
<Auctus> will check
<Auctus> yeah two partitions, a 13gb recovery partition i think? and a 136gb main partition
<Drewcify> maybe take free space and partition and try an alongside install?
<Drewcify> but dont trust me
<Auctus> well i was gonna try that but it says its gonna format the other partitions, might have to try with gparted or something
<Auctus> thats not what the built in tool is is it?
<Drewcify> yeah maybe partition using other software first
<Drewcify> but i would think they would have that option
<Drewcify> You may be able to even do it with disk management in windows
<Auctus> hows this wubi thing work? I havent tried that yet
<Auctus> is that pretty safe? :p
<ianorlin> Auctus: discontinued
<Auctus> its on the 14.10 iso?
<ianorlin> I don't think anyone tested it
<Auctus> ok then i wont use that
<Auctus> ill see if i can get gparted and do it
<Drewcify> holstein i did do a bios default restore before the lubuntu installed it may have helped with performance issues compared to previous OS's
<Drewcify> if you were thinking of intel speedstep
<ianorlin> Drewcify sometimes the powertop package is useful for troubleshooting power management problems as well as prolonging battery life
<ianorlin> although you need sudo to use it
<holstein> Drewcify: no, i was specifically thinking of *anything* in the bios that would scale the CPU, that could be the default settings that the device is shipped with
<holstein> Drewcify: but, i dont know of anything specificially.. its likely just, as you are implying, your imagination
<Drewcify> I swear though with the 90w adapter the cpu didnt spike at 100% as much
<holstein> cool
<holstein> maybe ask the manufacturer, or poke around in the bios
<Drewcify> if it was underpowered i would think the cpu voltage would be lower maybe??
<ianorlin> ah the only thing I know that shows that might be i7z but that only works with the core processors
<Drewcify> tis a core2duo
<ianorlin> ah I don't know of anything that does that
<Drewcify> i mean as of now its running great but the only 2 factors that have changed are installing lubuntu (used to have windows 7) and a bios defaults reset.  Which i noodled alot in the bios, could of messed something up.
<Drewcify> im very impressed with lubuntu so far
<Drewcify> it might be staying on this laptop
<Drewcify> i would try arch but im not familiar with building everything yet
<holstein> shouldnt have to "build everything"
<holstein> but, linux is linux, on some level.. the kernel is the same, basically
<holstein> if you want a system for light machines that is ubuntu, lubuntu is a great choice
<Drewcify> for sure!
<ianorlin> Drewcify: with arch you have to set it all up yourself
<Drewcify> xfce/xubuntu is a pretty decent performer, but lxde is even quicker
<holstein> they are basically just desktop environments.. nothing will make your machine any faster, but, you can use a lighter environment
<Drewcify> yep
<Drewcify> is there a way to set the windows to open the home menu?
<Drewcify> windows key*
<Drewcify> bit of a silly question? hah ;)
<Drewcify> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79557/bind-the-windows-key-to-lubuntu-start-menu
<Drewcify> kind of strange that the start menu is bound to alt+f1
<holstein> you should see me, complaining about the help menu popping up all the time when im on a windows PC
<Drewcify> :)
<Drewcify> do you use alt f1?
<holstein> or, kupfer
<holstein> !info kupfer
<ubottu> kupfer (source: kupfer): fast and lightweight desktop summoner/launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+v208-5 (utopic), package size 506 kB, installed size 2869 kB
<Drewcify> had to relog
<Drewcify> I might try out lubuntu on my desktop i7 3770k 8gb ddr3 GTX 670 FTW
<Drewcify> have a spare linux drive
<Drewcify> bit overkill, but just for fun
<ianorlin> hmm not sure how well that nvidia will work
<Drewcify> hmm really
<ianorlin> I think the open source nvidia driver doesn't work that well
<ianorlin> the igp on the intel would work perfectly fine
<Drewcify> wow i didnt even know there was anigp in my processor
<ianorlin> there is at least since core started coming out
<Drewcify> wow nice
<ianorlin> there is #lubuntu-offtopic which this is getting a little bit
<Drewcify> oh sorry
<Drewcify> If i wanted to try different themes for lubuntu what would i be looking for?
<Drewcify> openbox themes?
<ForTheWin> i need opinions, lubuntu or lxle?
<ianorlin> ForTheWin: lxle is hard to know where the packages truely come from as it has lots of ppas and is not supported here
<ForTheWin> ianorlin: ok thank you
<drew__> im trying to get pavucontrol working
<drew__> everytime i try and start pavucontrol it asks for libpulsecommon-4.0.so
<drew__> but i have libpulsecommon-6.0.so
<drew__> im not sure how to get it to function
<drew__> im guessing i need to get ahold of pulseaudio 4.0
<tzipi> Hello. I have a problem. I'm using Lubuntu 14.04 on a laptop with a 4:3 screen, and an external monitor with aspect ratio of 16:9. I would like to mirror both displays while "stretching" the 16:9 display so it would fit on the entire screen and not just a 4:3 square. Is there any way to do that?
<Jinxed-> How do I setup dual monitor with lubuntu
<holstein> Jinxed-: i use the included GUI, or, i'll install arandr
<holstein> i find, it *can* depend on linux support with the hardware and drivers needed..
<zy3pD> hey guys, i wanna use action scripts with pcmanfm (lubuntu 14.04) and i stored the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/file-manager/actions ... but the entry doesnt appears (also after reboot)???
<Aladiah> 	Iam with lubuntu 14.10 dual boot windows 8, after a restart in lubuntu with a pen drive inserted with Lubuntu Live on it, something went wrong. I switch off on laptop button. Now every time i swtich on, i no longer see the menu to choose lubuntu or windows, it start with windows , why this ?
<Need> Hello, I have a Toshiba AC100 notebook. I need someone to remotly help me (Teamviewer) to install lubuntu on it, but first we need to set the device back to its previous settings through Nvflash, because some stuff stopped working. I anyone please be willing to help me?? Thank you all in advance
#lubuntu 2015-03-28
<drew__> Just wanted to say I installed Lubuntu on my desktop with a spare hard drive and its been amazing.  I got everything I need so far working.
<drew__> so far it has been my best linux and ubuntu experience
<krytarik> drew__: Lovely - enjoy! :)
<drew__> jack is amazing
<MtIbtiex> MtIbtiex, i_pity_da_foo, dldurk_, BWMerlin, travnewmatic, frecel, proteusguy, len, drkokandy, happy-dude, ItSAN____, mgodzilla, rww, lewellyn, jirido, Auctus, ianorlin, choki, mpmctoo, dkessel, AntiSpamMeta, NegativeFlare, dust, Church, holstein, platt, xMopxShell, Pici, Noskcaj, wxl_, WildSoft, dzho, Duality, nopf, warfaren_, hyperair, yofel, hggdh, mpmc, ubuntulog, puff, The_Eccentric, phunyguy, stiv2k, DalekSec, Drone`, airtonix, dte, kg, tsimpson,
<MtIbtiex> Steven-, Unit193, elky, Sachiru, LarrySteeze, ubottu, Metacity, jared, IdleOne, pleia2, vlt, Kamilion, Tm_T, schmidtm, TheSchaf, pAt_, benonsoftware, spicypixel, daker, joshtau, DLange, cYmen_, ChanServ, ochosi
<NegativeFlare> Let's not
<NegativeFlare> mass hl is dumb
<Steven-> LOL
<NegativeFlare> lolnop
<NegativeFlare> xD
<Kamilion> Very annoying, yes.
<drew__> does anyone know about x server nvidia
<dust> will 15.04 come with lxqt? didnt find a message about it
<dust> Beta 1 Highlights LXQt is still in development, so Vivid Vervet is another bug fix release.
<dust> does this mean yes or no?
<Kamilion> dust: i was told a while ago it was delayed, so "no it won't"
<dust> ah k thx
<LukePerry> Hi
<LukePerry> How can i share my ethernet connection via wifi in Lubuntu? any clues?
<leszek> LukePerry: you need a wifi chip + driver combination that supports that. Set wifi mode to AdHoc (Create new AdHoc network). Then connect with thirdparty device to this wifi network and you should get a connection
<LukePerry> leszek, dude thanks!
<LukePerry> I now now where to start at least :)
<leszek> LukePerry: but notice only a few wifi chips + drivers support this. I know of atheros cards that run with ath5k or ath9k drivers that this works
<LukePerry> I think my wificard support it
<LukePerry> I have an ath9k
<leszek> ok than this should be supported
<LukePerry> so I create the wifi adhoc
<LukePerry> I connect the other device to this one
<leszek> yeah exactly
<LukePerry> but how to I share the Ethernet connection>>
<leszek> if it does not work with networkmanager I can give you a script that you can try out. This whole stuff is a little bit wonky but worked fine for me
<LukePerry> it guess with the previous procedure I only create the hotspot
<LukePerry> leszek, Yes I agree you mate
<LukePerry> I have been following 5 tutorials I found in google
<LukePerry> and no way
<leszek> normally it should share the connection because of the same ip range. But I am not sure. Maybe I am mistaken here. As I only used the adhoc stuff for local sharing not internet sharing
<LukePerry> I see
<LukePerry> I need to deal with the IPTABLES i guess
<Unit193> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<LukePerry> thanks ubuttu I have followed that tutorial but it is a bit old
<LukePerry> and it is about sharing a connection over ethernet
<Aladiah> i dont know what to do! yesterday i lose the menu to choose start with Lubuntu 14.10, now windows 8 start imediatly! I already shutt off the fast start up on windows 8 !
<Aladiah> I lose menu to choose Lubuntu 14.10 at startup, now windows 8.1 start first. How to acess Lubuntu again ?
<Aladiah> I did : Sudo update grub2 with a live usb lubuntu14.10 and it tell me command not found! could this be a solution ? I already disabled windows 8.1 fast startup
<oiseau> bonjour
<oiseau> bonne journée
<aldum> hi
<aldum> why doesn't lubuntu have upstart and why is it not working post-install?
<ianorlin> aldum: which version of lubuntu
<ianorlin> aldum: it should unless it is the devlopment release
<aldum> 15.04 beta2
<aldum> whelp
<ianorlin> ah what is wrong might be a bug
<aldum> socket error
<ianorlin> socket error on what?
<ianorlin> aldum which image?
<aldum> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/beta-2/lubuntu-15.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<aldum> it was recently out on distrowatch
<ianorlin> yes but it is a beta and not inteded for production
<aldum> time for a downgrade then
<aldum> see ya
<sakang> ianorlin: just tried the 15.04 lubuntu beta live, and pcmanfm sorting in details view is really the reverse of what should be, unless of course that's the feature.
#lubuntu 2015-03-29
<ForTheWin> hi, my monitor is supposed to be on 1600x900, i was on mint xfce i wiped and installed lubuntu and my monitor is stuck at 1024, help please. I have updated my nvidia driver to the exact same version
<Missing1600reso> hi, can someone help me please?
<leszek> Missing1600reso: just ask your question and we'll see if someone knows an answer
<Missing1600reso> after a fresh install i had the correct reso, but after doing the updates my pc restarted and now i only have 1024 reso. Help please
<leszek> please give more details which graphicscard ? which drivers ? and which update caused this issue ?
<Missing1600reso> nvidia 304 driver, for my geforce 6150se
<leszek> did you tried reinstalling the driver. Seems like the update maybe overwritten the driver or installed or uses the nouveau instead
<leszek> you can do so in the driver manager
<Missing1600reso> leszek: synaptic, mark for reinstall?
<leszek> Missing1600reso: yeah you can also do that
<Missing1600reso> leszek: i already tried driver manager reapplying. So synaptic i will try now, thank you
<travnewmatic> stillll need some grub help :( http://pastebin.com/a9WWdSSA
<ForTheWin> hi
<ForTheWin> Is there a Power Manager?
<ForTheWin> I would like my pc to sleep after 20 minutes
<Unit193> xfce4-power-manager is the one used.
<ForTheWin> from synaptic?
<Unit193> It's already installed.  You can install the panel plugin for lxpanel though.
<Unit193> Erm, well the panel plugin, if using 14.10
<ForTheWin> Unit193: thank yo
<Unit193> Sure.
<ForTheWin> what do you think of TLP? http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html
<Unit193> N: Unable to locate package tlp  not used it, and won't. :P
<choki> When will LXQt comes by default with lubuntu?
<choki> 15.10?
<Unit193> Perhaps.
<ForTheWin> wouldnt lxqt end up being not as fast as lxde? The whole point of lxde is speed
<That> whats my nic?
<That> that works, Hey guys is anyone on?
<That> I'll just ask, I have an old as laptop and when i installed Lubuntu the last time i had this error and i had to get another version because of missing cpu support or something and i dont remember what it was. any clue what im talking about?
<Unit193> PAE not being supported?
<Unit193> You can try  forcepae if you have a pentium M.
<That> in reinstalling because i cannot interupt start up
<That> PAE thats it
<That> i dont its a celleron or something
<That> sorry, im watching a NDT video. Its an old IBM thinkpad with a centrino
<That> Hey thanks. im grabbing a new copy of the ISO i should have kept around right now. i will leave you guys to your silence
#lubuntu 2016-03-28
<iAngeloHD> Basically I installed lubuntu on my old pc which is made by ipex with a pentium 4 3 gigahertz without a graphics card. It was installed correctly but every now and then my monitor goes black for a few second and turns back on but when it turns on there's a bunch of lines kinda like a worm glitch and it's not the monitor I'm sure it's a software thing
<iAngeloHD> [18:29] <iAngeloHD> Basically I installed lubuntu on my old pc which is made by ipex with a pentium 4 3 gigahertz without a graphics card. It was installed correctly but every now and then my monitor goes black for a few second and turns back on but when it turns on there's a bunch of lines kinda like a worm glitch and it's not the monitor I'm sure it's a software thing
<Jacruth> hi! would you know how to change the default wallpaper for a custom distro using lubuntu?
<skywhale> Is 16.04 still LXDE or is it LXQt?
<wxl> skywhale: lxde.
<skywhale> Any news on when there will be an LXQt spin?
<wxl> skywhale: probably 16.10. you can install it in a 16.04 system, though./
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<skywhale> Kinda wish LXQt defaulted to kwin instead of openbox, easy to change though. https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=LXQt_with_kwin
<skywhale> installing!
<Jacruth> hi Lubunters, would you know how to setup autologin in Lubuntu 14.04?
<tsimonq2> Jacruth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#For_release_12.04_and_on_.28LightDM.29 might help :)
<Jacruth> tsimonq2: the problem is that, afaik, it has changed
<Jacruth> for example, I can't find /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Jacruth> or...
<Jacruth> well, I can't find that
<tsimonq2> huh
<tsimonq2> ummmm
<tsimonq2> hold on
<tsimonq2> Jacruth: create that file and do what it says?
<tsimonq2> multiple sources says that's what you do
<Jacruth> in /etc/lightdm/ there are these files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15545615/
<Jacruth> okay, I'll give it a try
<tsimonq2> hmm, wxl might know if you don't know, he knows it better than I do :)
<Jacruth> thanks, I also tried to use /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults, but it doesn't exist anymore, that's why I said that it was changed (I think that they use some conf.d files) and I don't ant to mess it
#lubuntu 2016-03-29
<IncredibleMaus> yoooooo
<ianorlyn> hi IncredibleMaus any way I can help?
<iAngeloHD> Anybody here?
<iAngeloHD> Hello?
<ianorlyn> I am iAngeloHD
<Dice-Man> hello
<Dice-Man> i wonder how to add an entry to the right clik on the desktop ?
<Dice-Man> is this related to gconf ? how to do it ?
<Dice-Man> i'm on lubuntu 15.10
<ianorlyn> Dice-Man, using the openbox advanced menu option or the one built into pcmanfm?
<Dice-Man> ianorlyn: my window manager is compiz
<ianorlyn> ok I don't know how to use that in compiz
<Dice-Man> ok thanks
<guest482827> is there a way to donate to lubuntu, or not so much?
<M__> how to instal ubuntu with usb
<M__> how to instal ubuntu with usb
<M__> how to instal Lubuntu with usb
<hateball> M__: Do you mean install *to* a USB device, or how you make a bootable USB to install from?
<M__> make a bootable USB
<hateball> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<M__> THANK YOU DEAR
<Jacruth> hello, my lightdm is using a custom background but Lubuntu is not showing it
<Jacruth> this is the configuration:
<Jacruth> http://pastebin.com/E8DYAhFt
<Jacruth> Well, explained here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/751303/change-wallpaper-lxde-lubuntu-14-04
#lubuntu 2016-03-30
<stormanka> Sorry for dropping in just asking a question but i helped my in laws to install lubuntu on their htpc (to slow for windows) and the audio stopped working (no idea what they did) now pulseaudio says hdmi unplugged and no sound. Anyone know what might be wrong?
<hateball> stormanka: Any kernel updates recently?
<stormanka> Hmm, thats a good question, i think they asked me what to do with the update window so its possible
<stormanka> i did update the kernel now to se if it fixed the issue but it was there before.
<stormanka> hateball: Older kernel worked, thanks ALOT, spent like 2 hours googling without result
<hateball> stormanka: could try booting the newer kernel just to verify, in case you havent
<hateball> and then file a !bug against the kernel
<stormanka> hateball: im doing this remotly and my inlaws had to leave for a bit but ill try to get it done later or tomorrow!
<hateball> stormanka: ah :)
<onlnr> on my pc with intel celeron N2815 it has windows 7 32-bit. When I google that processor it says it is 64-bit, so I guess I could try install amd64 version of lubuntu. On lubuntu.net, it directs me to dl 15.10 version, but there is also already 16.04. Why shouldnt I go and grab the 16.04?
<wxl> onlnr: the only 16.04 is a pre-release version, so i'd advise 15.10.
<onlnr> it's going to be released very soon, and is quite close to being ready?
<onlnr> and updating from 15.10 to 16.04 when ready is a bigger process no?
<wxl> onlnr: late next month. i would not say it's ready for prime time quite yet. there's still a bunch of bugs we need to iron out.
<wxl> onlnr: upgrades from one release to another are generally pretty simple.
<onlnr> what kind of bugs?
<wxl> onlnr: check out the release notes :)
<onlnr> I booted the 15.10 live cd to test before installing, anb after booting to lubuntu, I moved mouse to upper right corner taskbar and it froze there, and mouse nor keyboard is responsive
<onlnr> is this a bad sign, that I shouldnt install this lubuntu on it :s
<onlnr> what should I do next on that I wonder
<onlnr> the mouse pointer was very laggy before it froze
<onlnr> moved there in slow fps
<onlnr> so should I press the power button on this mini pc and try restart it
<onlnr> ok restarted and now chose the check disc for defects
<onlnr> check finished. errors found in 2 files! press enter to reboot
<onlnr> ehhm. So I guess I should download and make the USB bootable disc again from the scratch
<diffis> I'd do that. Did you also check the MD5 sum of the iso?
<onlnr> it was 'press any key to reboot' i pressed, and got black screen and nothing happening, but it is not shut down I think, since pressing power button once wont restart it
<onlnr> I didn't check. maybe I do that first
<diffis> Black screen after installation can be because there is not correct gpu driver. But I'm not very experienced user at all.
<onlnr> I didnt install, but checked defects from the live usb, and after it had found 2 errors I pressed any key to reboot
<onlnr> the sha256 matches, so the iso is fine
<diffis> Ah. Good!
<onlnr> by the way it is this mini PC with intel celeron N2815 for some reason I am trying to install it. Fresh one http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Design-Mini-Computer-Desktop-Celeron-N2830-N2840-N2930-N2940-Qual-core-Micro-pc-HDMI/1169094_32602929663.html
<onlnr> how reliable that defect checker is. It takes a while to do that check
<diffis> No idea. That's far beyond my knowledge.
<wxl> onlnr: the defect checker is indeed reliable. it essentially checks the hash of the installation media against the published hash of the iso.
<onlnr> well the iso has I used to create the bootable usb disc was same as on the ubuntu website
<onlnr> but I try again now. I recreated the usb now, and reboot and check defects again
<wxl> onlnr: that only tells you about the iso, not the installation media. there can be problems in both downloading and copying.
<onlnr> hmm ye
<wxl> onlnr: what are you using to create the usb?
<onlnr> check finished, errors found 2 files
<onlnr> again
<onlnr> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.3.exe
<wxl> oh, windows.
<wxl> not sure i can provide much assistance there.
<wxl> but i will say that some methods are more reliable than others
<onlnr> my usb hub where the stick is inserted for creation is not very good
<wxl> that could be part of the reason
<onlnr> but I have managed to create bootable discs with it, jsut last week
<wxl> think about this:
<onlnr> not lubuntu but other os
<wxl> it could be one bit off
<wxl> one bit
<wxl> if that's the case, i'd bet a lot of things would work correctly
<onlnr> think I am gonna try another OS for this system
<wxl> the unfortunate thing is you have no way of knowing what would not work right
<onlnr> maybe arch or just ubuntu
<wxl> you could always try just completing the installation, but you might run into issues
<wxl> or you could put it on a cd/dvd
<wxl> chances are if you have a problem with this, you'll have a problem with anything
<onlnr> I dont have cd/dvd drives
<wxl> especially anything within the ubuntu family
<wxl> since they all use the same backbone
<teward> wxl: perhaps the Ubuntu docs for installing to a thumb drive via Windows is prudent?
<teward> can potentially apply to Lubuntu
<wxl> teward: link us
<teward> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
 * teward coughs
<wxl> he seems to be using that
<teward> and it's not working?
 * teward scrolls back
<wxl> he continues to get errors when running the self-check
 * teward only has the last 8 lines in here before he spoke
<teward> ISO md5sum matched?
<teward> wxl: obvious questions are obvious ;)
<wxl> teward: yep
<onlnr> yea I use that. sha256 matches on .iso and website,
<teward> onlnr: any chance you can take the USB Hub out of the equation and jack the stick right into the computer to create the stick?
<teward> to remove your USB Hub from the equation
<onlnr> yea I was thinking that, but then I need to arrange things abit
<onlnr> still 2 errors
<onlnr> has people succesfully installed from that iso
<wxl> yep
<onlnr> maybe lubuntu is so unpopular that I am first one :D
<onlnr> maybe not
<wxl> i think it's fair to say we have very few people using windows, though
<onlnr> i try the 16.04 iso
<diffis> Could you try different program to create the stick?
<teward> I'd offer to send you a USB with Lubuntu on it, created by yours truly, but I don't have money to ship it :)
<wxl> you could try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Win32DiskImager/iso2usb
<teward> ^ that possibly
<wxl> you also may want to try to completely erase and reformat the drive
<wxl> it might be there's still some stuff at the end of the drive that the lubuntu iso isn't covering up
<wxl> since it's so darn small XD
<onlnr> cant try 1604 with that tool, it somehow doesnt find it
<onlnr> yeah, I used that win32disk imager for making dietpi and raspbian images so I have that actually already
<onlnr> well, I try the 15.10 first out of curiosity
<onlnr> that app wants me to search .img files only. I wonder if this is some rpi modified win32disk imager
<wxl> most likely
<onlnr> hmm just checking that ubuntu page and it looks same and says to search *.* hm but I guess I should still get another copy of this tool
<onlnr> okay..wat. Errors found in 1 files!
<onlnr> I try the 1604 iso.. this is weird
<onlnr> is it similarly easy to update to 1604 lts from this 1604 alpha/beta like from 1510
<onlnr> or easier. I didnt check checksum of this 1604 but oh well
<onlnr> okay.. just getting dark blue background disc defect test now and not actualy output whats going on
<wxl> having not checked the md5 of the iso, it's hard to say
<wxl> it might be good to use the 15.10, too, since that's the one you were previously testing with
<onlnr> I tried again with 1604, and now when blue screen comes, I press keyboard arrow down, and I got console output of the check. There I notice OK'ing a lot, but boot/grup/efi.img said mismatch
<wxl> a mismatch is a mismatch
<onlnr> I have hard time finding these pages with the checksums
<onlnr> like with basic ubuntu I try now find I only find http://ftp.funet.fi/pub/Linux/INSTALL/Ubuntu/dvd-releases/releases/15.10/release/
<onlnr> ok 1604 lubuntu was easy, lets see
<wxl> all current images are on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<wxl> more specifically http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/
<onlnr> where to find ubuntu amd64
<wxl> ubuntu which?
<onlnr> haha okay. my lubuntu 1604 doesnt match
<onlnr> first time this happens
<onlnr> Interesting how hard it is to even start installing linux this time :p
<wxl> your problem is with copying
<wxl> you can blame windows :)
<wxl> brb
<onlnr> ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<onlnr> on that page I have tried to navigate to get that image from 3 different directories, but none of them has
<onlnr>  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/MD5SUMS
<teward> ^ that
<teward> onlnr: they're usually in the same directory as whatever image you were pulling down
<onlnr> teward: not lubuntu, ubuntu
<teward> same
<onlnr> ubuntu is in the lubuntu directory?
<teward> ... no, you have to navigate around
<ianorlyn> They are all on cdimage
<teward> they're *all* on cdimage, but in their own respective dirs
<onlnr> yeah, I checked but couldnt find
<teward> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/wily/release/ for 15.04 Ubuntu Desktop
<teward> which suggests you didn't go to the **root directory**, select 'ubuntu', then 'releases', then picked the specific version you were hunting
<teward> s/15.04/15.10/
<onlnr> server powerpc and ppc64 there
<teward> yes I can't type :)
<teward> then i'll have to stab the mirrors team
<teward> http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/
<teward> the other location
<onlnr> where is the desktop, I only see powerpc and ppc64
<teward> onlnr: [2016-03-30 14:29:05] <teward> http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/
<teward> [2016-03-30 14:29:07] <teward> the other location
 * teward sighs
<onlnr> hmm so it wasnt at cdimage.ubuntu.com. quite strange to not put it there
<onlnr> s/strange/non-systematic maybe
<onlnr> errors found in 1 file
<onlnr> ok. 4h wasnt enough to get to install OS this time so I continue tomorrow :-)
<onlnr> Pendrivelinux actually change two files to make the live USB drive boot correctly. The live USB drive has in fact been made successfully, and will work seamlessly both for trying ubuntu and for installation
<onlnr> someone comments when someone had 2 errors with that
<onlnr> I had 2 errors with pendrive, 1 with the win32 imager
<onlnr> I guess it's same with the win32 imager
<onlnr> okay, thanks for your help folks. I try install tomorrow despite these errors :)
<onlnr> ->
<feneco> hi, the scroll behavior on lubuntu 14.04 is weird for me, I am using it on vbox (ubuntu host, lubuntu guest), and sometimes I scroll on lubuntu, it minimizes the applications, sometimes it scrolls backwards
<feneco> any idea?
<ianorlin> feneco: if you scorll over the taskbar at the bottom it minimize applicatoins
<feneco> ianorlin: do you know if I can disable this? and if it's like that on 15.10 too?
<ianorlin> right click on the panel click panel settings-> panel applets click settings for that and uncheck use mousewheel
<ianorlin> I am not sure about scrolling backwards
<wxl> might want to check the mouse bindings in the openbox config for that, but i can't think of anything off hand
<ianorlin> wxl that too
<feneco> wxl: I tried to remove some entries from there, but I think it didn't help, so I tried to remove others, then I messed up that file
<feneco> but I will check again
<feneco> thanks ianorlin wxl
<feneco> is there any lightweight launcher on lxde? something you can recommend that I can type the name of the app and it launches
<ianorlin> feneco: there is alt+f2 as the normal defualt launcher but with the openbox bindings you could use dmenu_run but that is in the package suckless-tools
<feneco> ianorlin: alt+f2 should work by default on 14.04?
<wxl> feneco: it should work by default on all versions, unless you screwed it up in the openbox config :)
<wxl> feneco: it does not allow you to use the name of the app. it's basically a way to run a command line in the $PATH
<feneco> wxl: I restored my default openbox config, I had it backed up before modifying, even then alt+f2 does nothing on my lubuntu
<ianorlin> hmm that might be an old 14.04 bug or something I remember
<ianorlin> but it got fixed I think
<feneco> on 16.04 I saw that there will be a new launcher, right?
<wxl> not that i'm aware of
<feneco> oh
<feneco> ok, thanks again
<feneco> :D
#lubuntu 2016-03-31
<EOBeav> If I install the Gnome terminal via the software center, where do I go to run it? i'm not finding it in the apps list.
<pleaseanswer> How am I supposed to connect to internet if VPN doesn't exist in Lubuntu? Who was that "bright" mind who thouught that this is a good idea to remove VPN from 740 MB ISO
<pleaseanswer> I cpudn't burn it on CD and still there is no programs to use it!
<pleaseanswer> First I've downloaded <700Mb iso, but there - surprise - no user interface! And on > 700Mb - burned on dvd - No needed programs. WTF, people? Are you so rich, that don't use VPN to connect to internet. Nice, for you. Why are you here at all?
<pleaseanswer> My ISP uses VPN to establish connection to internet. And I am not an exception here.
<pleaseanswer> and this is supposed to be my "recovery option" lubuntu iso
<EOBeav> You might need to find a different machine and install xubuntu
<Laurenzo_> Hi, I'm having issues when trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10. Installatio fails (I've installed few packages such as 'sbt' from non-ubuntu repositories)
<Laurenzo_> Is there a smart way to go on about removing every non-ubuntu repository package from my system to get the upgrading process to work?
<dust> http://www.kornelix.com/watsup/watsup.html
<dust> we need a better system monitor than what we have now
<Pici> dust: that just looks like top
#lubuntu 2016-04-01
<onlnr> Yo. Yesterday I spent another some 6h to get linux installed, I tried mini ISOs, different debians, ubuntu, lubuntu etc, all having some issue on installation, until Lubuntu 14.04 LTS Alternate CD worked. (14.04 desktop didnt either)
<onlnr> I already had a good feeling about it, when during the installation the keyboard was responsive, and not laggy. acpi=off etc didnt help earlier, but that iso just worked as expected. So I became a lubuntu user then in the end
<onlnr> hmm. I have problem creating another sudo user in lubuntu 14.04. I added a user with the gui 'user and permissions'. I added it to same groups as my default user that I made, including sudo and adm groups. Now for some reason when I login with this user, it doesnt have those privileges. Within this new users shell, if I type id, I get reply that the user is in guid, nologinpassword and some 3rd group, and
<onlnr> then if I type id nameofthisnewuser, I get the same named user being in adm and sudo groups
<onlnr> if I type 'users' I get 3 times the default users name, and once the new user o.O
<onlnr> When logged in with default user, and now trying to delete the newuser, it says it is logged in with that user o.O
<onlnr> oh got it. I needed to reboot for some reason
<jilocasin0> morning all
<jilocasin0> Quick question: Does anyone know how to get bluman to *stop* popping up notifications for every file transfered?
#lubuntu 2016-04-02
<BlooperBoy> if I am putting lubuntu on an older desktop, is there any matter in chosing the 64 bit version vs the x86 one?
<BlooperBoy> the desktop has 4 GB of RAM
<Unit193> With 4G, if your computer supports 64bit, go with that.
<BlooperBoy> okay! thank you Unit193    <3
<onlnr> I have trouble getting my wifi to be normal speed and not slow. iwconfig shows 15mb/s, only rarely 45mb/s. Signal comes from downstairs, but on windows with different adapters I am getting good signal. This pc I have two antennas and I thought the signal would be good. it's 50% but stil lslow
<onlnr> 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<onlnr> Bit Rate=13.5 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm - I tried adding options rt2800pci nohwcrypt=1 but no change
<onlnr> what is the network manager in lubunt 134
<onlnr> I would like to try some alternative drivers, but I can find only very old ones
<onlnr> if I upgrade from 14.04 to a newer one, will this rt3090 get newer drivers automatically?
<hylian> hello all
<FoeHammered> I'm trying to figure out how to set, or even just learn existing, keyboard shortcuts. What is XF86AudioMute? Is that a key on a keyboard? If so, how can I tell if my keyboard even has it? If it's in lubuntu-rc.xml, does that mean I have that key?
<FoeHammered> Sorry, I tried to figure it out on my own, but got a little lost.
#lubuntu 2016-04-03
<FoeHammered> Reiterating my question for those just entering: I'm trying to figure out how to set, or even just learn existing, keyboard shortcuts. What is XF86AudioMute? Is that a key on a keyboard? If so, how can I tell if my keyboard even has it? If it's in lubuntu-rc.xml, does that mean I have that key?
<ianorlyn> FoeHammered, no it does not
<ianorlyn> mean you have that on your key
<FoeHammered> Dang.
<ianorlyn> XF86Audio mute is a basically the mute button on laptops
<FoeHammered> Ah!
<ianorlyn> doesn't work on this old keyboartd and this desktop
<ianorlyn> you can bind it to something else
<FoeHammered> Whereas I do have volume up and down keys, hence the confusion.
<FoeHammered> So perhaps I might bind it to pressing, say, super + volume down. And I would put this in that field?
<ianorlyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard is the one for the existing ones
<ianorlyn> which is more readable than the xml
<FoeHammered> Indeed. Unfortunately, that and other pages seem to indicate I do not have a mute key presently mapped.
<FoeHammered> Which means I'd have to set it myself, and I am told this means either editing the xml or installing something such as xbindkeys?
<ianorlyn> yeah if you do edit it make a backup copy first and then just rename to that
<FoeHammered> Have done! Another page told me to back it up. I was thankful for the reminder, and am again.
<ianorlyn> you need to run openbox --reconfigure to get it to take effect
<ianorlyn> This is actually a nice feature as it can catch some problems if you have a badly formated xml file
<ianorlyn> does not solve close to everything though
<FoeHammered> Nice to know there's something stopping me from being a total bonehead occasionally, though.
<FoeHammered> So I suppose now I need to find an example of the kind of keybind I'm looking for, and replace XF86Audio with it?
<FoeHammered> Then openbox --reconfigure\
<FoeHammered> Er, minus the \
<FoeHammered> And watch it crash my computer 'cause I screwed it up? ^_^
<FoeHammered> Sound correct, ianorlyn?
<ianorlyn> FoeHammered, yes
<FoeHammered> Excellent! Let's break something! Thank you.
<FoeHammered> So, why is it that, in openbox, amixer -q sset Master toggle will only mute the volume, but amixer -D pulse -q sset Master toggle will both mute and unmute it?
<FoeHammered> I'm just terribly curious about the syntax there.
<kus> what is the print screen sys req button supposed to do by default in lubuntu?
<DrDuck> Is there an easy way to decrease laptop touchpad sensitivity in Lubuntu?
<kus> DrDuck, it is in settings I think
<DrDuck> Is there any way to make my panel transparent? When I open emacs, for example, I can't see what file path I'm trying to go to because it's at the bottom of the window which is overlapped by the panel.
<Leptospire> Hey folks, I am having trouble setting up my network on a lubuntu server in my home. When I connect the computer via ethernet, I have networking but no internet. When I connect the computer via wifi, I have internet. Can anyone help me out? http://pastebin.com/vWVjzyEX
<onlnr> anyone know how I can get links clickable if on lxterminal the link is long and extends to another line?
<krytarik> onlnr: Works here by default.
<onlnr> on irssi?
<onlnr> I am using weechat, and when I get a long link, it will break on lxterminal. It didnt break on putty
<onlnr>  http://www.nelonen.fi/ohjelmat/haluatko-miljonaariksi/2108287-
<onlnr> nyt-on-jatskit-ansaittu-12-vuotias-kasper-pelastaa-neidon-pulasta---ja-varastaa-
<onlnr> samalla-show-n
<onlnr> ppp http://www.nelonen.fi/ohjelmat/haluatko-miljonaariksi/2108287-
<onlnr> nyt-on-jatskit-ansaittu-12-vuotias-kasper-pelastaa-neidon-pulasta---ja-varastaa-
<onlnr> samalla-show-n
<onlnr> oops sorry. I didnt know what I was doing there
<onlnr> oh well I go ask in lxde. Too many channels open so I close this one. thanks for krytarik for info
#lubuntu 2017-03-27
<jimbo_> Hello
<jimbo_> Anyone on here?
<lopta> Perhaps I shouldn't have tried to fetch Lubuntu via bittorrent
<lopta> I got the first 200M and then... nothing.
<chaotix> Hi, i need a little bit of help.  I have a 2004 Compaq Presario computer that my boss has asked me to resurrect, which runs windows xp.  my plan is to put lubuntu on it, however i booted the usb, and selected english, then try first without installing.  the plymouth boot screen that says "lubuntu" loaded, and then nothing, black screen, and the computer is still on with nothing
<chaotix> i have tried this a few times now
<wxl> which version? and have you checked the hashes?
<chaotix> 16.04
<chaotix> no i havent checked the hashes
<chaotix> i will google whatthat is now
<wxl> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<chaotix> okay
<chaotix> i am about to try this now.  thanks
<chaotix> when i press F1 on the plymouth flash screen in order to see yheoutput of what it is doing, everything seems fine and works up untill the lightdm step
<chaotix> when i press F1 on the plymouth flash screen in order to see yheoutput of what it is doing, everything seems fine and works up untill the lightdm stepso it seems like its graphical, right?  could it still be the hash?
<wxl> yes
<lyn||ian> yes having the wrong hash will make it seem like everyone is pulling their hair out trying to fix the problem and not know what it is
<fish__> is there a way to check if hardware accel is enabled? Hate the choppy vids from xfinity :/
<lyn||ian> fish__, in a webbrowser?
<fish__> using playonlinux :/
<fish__> ya firefox
<lyn||ian> fish__ wait why are you using windows version of firefox on lubuntu?
<fish__> xfinity told me my ff wasnt supported and google told me to use playonlinux
<fish__> better alternative?
 * lyn||ian does not know much about xfinity
<fish__> other vids play on the native ff that came with 16.04 but xfinity told me its not supported so I chose to try the play on linux ff port and it works but its terrible
<lyn||ian> fish__, not supported does not mean doesn't work
<fish__> as in wont play, tells me to use chrome or ff or safari
<fish__> What I get on my system FF is this; Your system isn't compatible with XFINITY Stream For optimal performance, the following is required: Supported Operating Systems: Windows 7+, Mac OS X 10.7+ Supported Browsers: Internet Explorer 11+, Edge, Chrome, Firefox, Safari 8+
<fish__> Also I dont have network or lag issues, Im on a fiber connection :) so the lag/choppy I get isnt latency related
<lyn||ian> fish__, are other streaming videos working well
<wxl> xfinity of course doesn't support linux so
<fish__> Yes, all others play fine, just xfinity thru playonlinus sux
<wxl> i gave up on using it, frankly
<fish__> that sux... I really dont want to have a dual boot just to run tv... :( I dont have a cable drop, and all I got is the fiberline... which should be far more than sufficient to stream even 4k but fracking xfinity is a pos imo
<wxl> yeah so 5.5 it is
<wxl> which ppa should i use?
<lyn||ian> wxl wrong window?
<lyn||ian> yeah if it was coax I would get a coax splitterand use a set top box
<fish__> dont have a tv or a box, or a drop for that matter :/
<lyn||ian> hdmi monitor with speakers or an audio output
<lyn||ian> I honestly thought of using a computer monitor for that with hdmi but has no speakers ande the headphone jack in the back sounds awful
<wxl> yep thx @lyn||ian
<fish__> Me? I have a dual monitor ran off dvi and I'd like to use one for tv and the other for computing but on the same system of couse. Audio is spdif or whatever that thing is called
#lubuntu 2017-03-28
<Stiba> I wanted to ask if the newest Lubuntu distro still has ALSA as sound system? The reason I am asking is because of FireFox after 52 defaults to pulse audio.
<xangua> Stiba: 16.04 does, but I always install pulseaudio
<Stiba> I thought that this was far from trivial, but I will give it a try. Thank you for the reply!
<lxlenewbie> hello, how to have lxle 16  mount fat32 sdcard?
<wxl> in general, with lxle, you need to seek support from them
<wxl> that said, pcmanfm should just handle it and if not, use the mount command
<lxlenewbie> thanks. i just clicked this link from their site .
<wxl> yeah, i've asked them to make it more clear that this is not lxle support
<wxl> actually it seems pretty clear
<wxl> http://www.lxle.net/support-options/
<lxlenewbie> this problem happened for me with the livecd of lubuntu as well
<wxl> "Lubuntu IRC" suggests support for Lubuntu, not LXLE
<wxl> is there an sdcard slot on the machine?
<lxlenewbie> in lubuntu, iclicked the microsd card and got the error
<wxl> what error?
<lxlenewbie> microsd card reader... yes
<lxlenewbie> it won't let me copy the error ..  it says something about exfat
<wxl> well, without knowing the error, i can't be of much help
<wxl> but i would watch /var/log/dmesg when you insert the sd card
<wxl> see if you find any errors there
<lxlenewbie> how do i watch that?
<wxl> tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<lxlenewbie> tx wxl. now it's not recognizing the microsd at all so there's nothing to click on.  i tapped the microsd to eject and reinsert and it flew across the room
<lxlenewbie> arghh
<wxl> lxlenewbie: what about dmesg?
<lxlenewbie> i typed thaat in terminal but nothing happened... a new window should open ?
<lxlenewbie> i'll reboot and try again. tx
<wxl> type the command
<wxl> then insert the sd card
<wxl> then report on what shows up
<wxl> it should output in terminal
<Guest64371> wxl ?
<wxl> yes?
<Guest64371> (you were helping me with microsd  prob
<Guest64371> here's the error:
<Guest64371> Error mounting /dev/mmcblk1p1 at /media/qwerty/3639-3761: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/mmcblk1p1" "/media/qwerty/3639-3761"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<wxl> and that's what happens when you click on it or that's what shows up in dmesg?
<Guest64371> i put thaat command you gave me into terminal
<Guest64371> then, i clicked to open the sdcard
<Guest64371> the error message popped up again and i was able to copy and paste it here
<wxl> could you put /var/log/dmesg into a pastebin?
<Guest64371> the var/log/dmesg  doesn't open anything for me   ....
<wxl> not var but /var
<wxl> you certainly have one
<Guest64371> tail -f /var/log/dmesg                     is what i entered in terminal
<wxl> try opening it with the file manager
<wxl> then copy and put it in a pastebin
<Guest64371> k
<Guest64371> pastebin?
<wxl> anyways are you sure this is exFAT? cuz that's NOT FAT16
<wxl> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wxl> if it is exFAT, you can try installing the exfat-fuse and exfat-utils packages and that should resolve the problem
<Guest64371> the  microsd is fat32
<wxl> the fact that it's complaining about exfat is kind of telling though
<Guest64371> The specified directory '/var/log/dmesg' is not valid
<wxl> well here's where i start wondering what lxle is doing different
<wxl> lubuntu inherits use of dmesg from ubuntu which inherits it from debian e.g. https://wiki.debian.org/dmesg
<wxl> if lxle doesn't have it, that's weird
<wxl> but again, this is why we don't support lxle
<Guest64371> i see this  mount -t       in the error message ..   is the command to open microsd  set for exfat when i need it to be fat32 ?
<wxl> i'm guessing it's exfat
<Guest64371> (the microsd opens  in win10  & mint 18
<wxl> add those exfat packages and try again
<Guest64371> how to install those ?  (not coming up in search in synaptic package mgr
<wxl> they are most certainly there http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=exfat
<Guest64371> ?   sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<wxl> that would work
<wxl> but synaptic and apt pull from the same places
<Guest64371> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24269126/
<wxl> what version are you on?
<wxl> maybe it would be easier for me to help you if you were on lubuntu
<Guest64371> latest   ......   but am on livecd  (to make sure everything works before install
<lyn||ian> Guest64371, can you run sudo apt update
<lyn||ian> that might solve it
<wxl> latest as in beta 2 of zesty?
<Guest64371> latest long term release
<wxl> latest as in the daily build of zesty?
<wxl> ok, so you're on xenial
<wxl> and what architecture?
<Guest64371> trying sudo apt update
<Guest64371> i'm trying to find wisest linux os   to use this lenovo n22 winbook     sync folders to desktop via syncthing and work well with opera vpn   primarily
<Guest64371> sudo apt update  done but    microsd still wont mount
<wxl> update then install
<Guest64371> lenovo   80S60001US
<Guest64371> install what ?
<wxl> the exfat packages
<Guest64371> tx
<Guest64371> YES!
<Guest64371> it worked.   thanks  : )
<wxl> that would have been easier if you weer on lubuntu
<wxl> *hint* *hint*
<Guest64371> what would i understand the problem to have been based on these results?
<Guest64371> : )
<wxl> you had an exFAT filesystem, not FAT32 as you guessed
<wxl> exFAT is a proprietary Microsoft format and is not in the default repos because of that
<wxl> so you needed to install additional packages to support that
<Guest64371> when i ran into this problem when on lubuntu and was researching wisest way to proceed , lxle became an option to try
<wxl> why is that the wisest?
<Guest64371> should i be formatting microsd's   to use in   linux    as primary hard drive for storage as fat32 or.. ?
<lyn||ian> not all computers can boot off sd cards
<Guest64371> ... since this lenovo only has 32gb hd,   i'll  be using the 64gb sd as storage  space to use syncthing to sync files to pc
<Guest64371> i'm not going to boot off sd,   just use it as  storage space   to sync to pc
<lyn||ian> aww ok
<wxl> why not use the cloud?
<wxl> i mean sheesh you could make one on your local network with owncloud
<Guest64371> ... don't remember why lxle seemed like potentially wise way to go.
<wxl> because they make it sound like it's so much better?
<wxl> (their support's certainly not)
<wxl> with owncloud, you could even sync up to your mobile device https://owncloud.org/install/#install-clients
<Guest64371> i needed to upgrade the way we organize our data and syncthing emerged as the way to go as it's keeping proprietary documents in my network
<Guest64371> ..not in dropbox  or on someone else's server
<wxl> owncloud/netcloud is your OWN cloud
<wxl> not someone else's server
<Guest64371> is owncloud opensource   and works across android, linux & windows?
<Guest64371> yup, looks like it is
<Guest64371> hmmm nextcloud ..  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Byw55vgAe-M
<Guest64371> thanks again.  i appreciate your help .  bye
#lubuntu 2017-03-29
<qswz> now lubuntu is using lxqt right? I remember asking one year ago, but it wasn't ready yet
<bjholm65> hello
<bjholm65> i am having problems with the crypting of my HDD during install, it says i should turn off SWAP to make it crypt my HDD, but do i do that when i partioning the HDD?
<antis> hello
<antis> having a question/ problem with old nvidia geforce 6200 driver and opengl. anyone here who can help?
<lynorian> antis explain what the problem is
<lynorian> I really doubt nvidia proprietary supports that anymore
<antis> yeah, i read further about that and it neither works with nouveau or proprietary. however what i stumbled upon is, that it works fine on live-cd, but not on the installed system (16.04 lts btw.)
<lynorian> antis I am having trouble explaining that
<antis> the problem is hard to describe. basically it started with firefox not starting (immediate crash on startup). then thunderbid, chromium/chrome and probably more. so i installed the glxinfo/-gears test apps and they crashed as well.
<antis> after reboot the latter worked and i was hopeful - but no luck again.
<antis> the setup is a fresh install and no certain changes were made to this point. can i send a config or log to perform further checks? unfortunately time is currently against me and very limited. hopefully on weekend i get an hour or two
<wxl> antis: the problem is not lubuntu specific i imagine. you may want to check with #ubuntu to see if anyone has that particular hardware.
<wxl> antis: another clue: check out which kernel modules are being used in live.
<antis> wxl: you mean another channel?
<wxl> antis: yeah. tends to have more people
<lynorian> wxl not sure people would have unity running with that hardware
<antis> wxl: thanks. could you give me the command please? my lousy head forgot about it :P
<wxl> lynorian: i admit that's likely, but worth a shot.
<wxl> antis: /join #ubuntu
<lynorian> and the command to check modules is lsmod
<wxl> or lspci -nnk and look for vga
<antis> ah ok, thanks
<antis> will check that rather tomorrow afternoon. not the time right now. but thanks for the hints. might lead to success…
<antis> g'night for now, bye
<orogor> hi
<orogor> i am looking for the blank screen settings, upgraded to ubunty yaketty, i guess it 's around power management setting
<orogor> can t find the gui for it anymore
<wxl> orogor: Preferences > Power Manager > Display
<orogor> i dont have power manager entry
<orogor> haa i have it
<orogor> whoops
#lubuntu 2017-03-30
<Kiicki> What is the difference between installing Ubuntu 14.04 and updating everything and installing 14.04.5 and updating everything? Or actually any 14.04.x version and updating everything?
<hateball> Kiicki: time spent waiting
<Kiicki> Damn, wrong chat
<Kiicki> Just realized it
<Kiicki> I mean the difference must be more then that
<Kiicki> As an example we know that the "fglrx" driver is supported in 14.04.x but if you clean install 14.04.5 and update everything, you can't apply the "fgrlx" driver. it's there for sure but you can't apply it. I know that there's no problem doing a clean install of 14.04.1 and applying it so there must be something different.
<hateball> I guess .5 has newer HWE, so a more recent kernel/mesa and that renders fglrx obsolete
<qswz> how do you guys do with volume Up/Down keys, not working for me?
<qswz> it's Fn+up Fn+down actually for m
<wxl> which version you on qswz ?
<qswz> 16.10
<qswz> latest
<wxl> i doubt anything's different but lemme boot up my vm
<qswz> freshly installed nd happy with lubuntu, raw on my laptop in place of a hacked win10
<wxl> well it's based on the key name
<wxl> XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<qswz> yea I saw that
<wxl> so it depends on your keyboard set up really
<qswz> will test by doing like they say here http://www.webupd8.org/2016/07/how-to-create-and-edit-keyboard.html
<wxl> you can run `xev`
<wxl> that will tell you what those keys output
<wxl> if it's a different key you can change it
<wxl> i'm not sure that's particularly useful but :)
<qswz> ok, thanks
<wxl> your link, i mean
<qswz> hmm I prefer to not install a keylistener :(
<wxl> xev is already installed
<qswz> ok
<wxl> it doesn't record anything
<qswz> I meant, my link suggest obkey
<wxl> maybe
<wxl> still won't necessarily tell you what that key is
<qswz> KeyRelease event, serial 48, synthetic NO, window 0x1e00001,     root 0xdd, subw 0x0, time 45074175, (45,113), root:(46,139),     state 0x10, keycode 123 (keysym 0x1008ff13, XF86AudioRaiseVolume), same_screen YES,
<wxl> right so that should do it
<qswz> XF86AudioRaiseVolume, so that works well
<wxl> you could run the command it's supposedly using and make sure that works
<qswz> ok
<qswz> amixer -q sset Master 3%+ unmute
<qswz> amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Master',0
<wxl> ah ha
<qswz> hehe
<qswz> nice, thanks, will search that
<wxl> you should be able to look in alsamixer and see that they call it
<wxl> there's also ummm
<wxl> aplay -l?
<wxl> no that's not it
<qswz> http://vpaste.net/AQ2Xs
<wxl> amixer!
<wxl> just run it with no other thingies. the "Master" should be at the top
<wxl> oh no not HDA Intel
<wxl> i hear all sorts of problems with this. i have a machine laying around that i need to find the time to test it out on
<wxl> but amixer should give you details on what the name is
<qswz>  sset sID P      set contents for one mixer simple control
<wxl> hopefully it's just that easy :)
<qswz> amixer -D pulse sset Master 3%+  //works
<wxl> there we go
<wxl> so just change the config and you should be good
<qswz> thanks man
<wxl> np
<wxl> make sure to change Mute too
<qswz> yea, thanks, efficient debugging!
<wxl> i have my days :)
<Kiicki> Weird question here but would Lubuntu have the same preinstalled Kernels like Ubuntu has considering the versions?
<Kiicki> Ubuntu 14.04.0 (v3.13)
<Kiicki> Ubuntu 14.04.1 (v3.13)
<Kiicki> Ubuntu 14.04.2 (v3.16)
<Kiicki> Ubuntu 14.04.3 (v3.19)
<Kiicki> Ubuntu 14.04.4 (v4.2)
<Kiicki> Ubuntu 14.04.5 (v4.4)
<genii> They all have the same base, including the kernels
<Kiicki> genii Nice, thank you. I kinda need to be picky with the Kernels considering my setup and I want to try different flavors to see what works the best for me
<wxl> there are options to install different kernels regardless of which version your on
<Kiicki> So Lubuntu and Ubuntu share the exact same Kernels with the same versions right?
<wxl> by default, yes
<Kiicki> So Lubuntu 14.04.3 for example has the exact same Kernel as Ubuntu 14.04.3 by default?
<Kiicki> Just so I'm sure we are on the same page
<wxl> yep
<Kiicki> Thank you. I assume the same with xubuntu too.
<Kiicki> yeah, why would it be different
<wxl> all ubuntu flavors ARE ubuntu
<wxl> no flavor has their own PPA of base utilities
<wxl> everything (including ubuntu desktop and server) is built on top of ubuntu-core
<wxl> er
<wxl> ubuntu-base?
<genii> I think ubuntu-minimal
<wxl> thank you
<wxl> sheesh
 * genii slides wxl a fresh coffee
#lubuntu 2017-03-31
<qswz> which 'paint' / simple photo editing software do you use? mtPaint was broken (couldn't open jpg/png so I removed it)
<qswz> also I've 2 ImageMagick DisplayQ16 things installed that can't even be opened, I can probly remove them?
<MGadAllah> Hi, I've searched and can not come to a conclusion so far, which one is lighter Lubuntu or Lxle? I've asked in the irc channel and it is almost empty
<WhiteLamer> hi all
<WhiteLamer> who can help to install lubunto offline?
<WhiteLamer> who can help to install lubuntu offline?
<hateball> WhiteLamer: What kind of help do you need?
<hateball> You don't need an internet connection to install, it just helps if you want to grab some extra codecs and such during install time
<WhiteLamer> grub-pc error to install grub
<WhiteLamer> i try to install 16.10 lubuntu to PC without internet connection
<WhiteLamer> and on end of install it say error installing grub-pc
<WhiteLamer> i have same errors:
<WhiteLamer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1671882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1671882 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "lvm2 & grub-pc packages not seeded in Lubuntu 16.10 amd64" [Undecided,New]
<WhiteLamer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1639324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1639324 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 16.10 cannot be installed offline because missing grub-pc (grub-install)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#lubuntu 2017-04-01
<Kiicki> So I installed Lubuntu on a really old laptop that should been in the trash 10 years ago but it seems good enough for basic tasks like Email, facebook and such. It is not great for Youtube because of screen tear. Is it possible to get rid of the screen tear in some way? Laptop is extremely old. Think it has "AMD Turion 64 mobile MK-36" or something. It's
<Kiicki> like 1 core CPU. Laptop model: Aspire 5100
<Kiicki> If the screen tear would go away, I think it would be duable for basic tasks
<Kiicki> I just checked that this CPU doesn't have integrated card so it actually has a GPU. Most likely "ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP" but I would need to check that.
<lynorian> Kiicki, that is an integrated graphics just on the motherboard not on the processor itself
<lynorian> IGP is integrated graphics
<Kiicki> aah, I see that I need fglrx for it which is the same thing I needed on another system. Will install Ubuntu 14.04.0 and just update everything and apply the fglrx
<Kiicki> Actually with 14.04 all updated, I don't see any drivers available
<qswz> Does someone have a solution for increase scroll speed?
<qswz> increasing*
<qswz> doing that
<qswz> http://askubuntu.com/a/304653/81121
<TriggerX> I have a couple of older netbooks. An EeepC901 and an HP Mini. I don't want to throw them away. Especially since I used to use them all the time to do stuff that wasn't a pain. I am using W10 on another laptop
<TriggerX> ...and it is "ok" but I cannot do too much with it. I am older now and not as tech savvy as I once was. I could do with directions to a place where I can learn how to get started installing Lubuntu onto either machine. I want to start with the HP.
<TriggerX> Thanks in advance for any help.
#lubuntu 2017-04-02
<luser22> hi all - i'm having issues with openbox recognizing XF86AudioLowerVolume on my lenovo laptop
<luser22> i can change ~/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml and add whatever key combinations I want to, say, change a synclient function
<luser22> and the xbindkeys-config gui would work fine if I pressed the "perform action" button on the command "amixer -D -q sset Master 3%+ unmute", for instance
<luser22> pressing the button would indeed change the volume
<luser22> but when I bind the key XF86AudioRaiseVolume with either xbindkeys or the openbox config xml, nothing happens
<luser22> it's bloody obnoxious
<luser22> i might switch to xubuntu because of this
<luser22> anybody have a clue to a workaround?
<luser22> if it's of any relevance the keys are over F1, F2 and F3
<luser22> but F4 works as a "close window"
<luser22> hey, anybody here
#lubuntu 2018-03-26
<thoidingjam> Hello community, I tried downloading Red Eclipse, but at 99% screen went black and later I could not reboot. This is flash drive boot. Please suggest to restore machine.
<JohnDoe9> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/1689398 beta 18.04 the same
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1689398 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 17.04 LightDM Greeter panel font hard to read" [Undecided,New]
#lubuntu 2018-03-28
<Digiraf> hey there, am having trouble installing monitortouch drivers on lubuntu. can anybody help?
<hateball> Digiraf: it is usually quite idle here, just fair warning
<hateball> and I've no idea what you are talking about
<Digiraf> okay thanks. ihave this old pc with embeded touch screen. i installed lubuntu 12.0.4 en it seems not detecting it with lsusb or xinput
<Digiraf> th monitortouch worked with xp embeded
<hateball> Digiraf: you know that 12.04 EOL yea?
<hateball> (unless you are a paying customer, for which there is a different support)
<hateball> Digiraf: so you should install at least 16.04 to be on a more recent and supported release first
<Digiraf> yes but sinds the device is very limited am trying to install the lightest OS on it.
<hateball> Then you are on your own I guess
<Digiraf> okay. is there any chance that problem will be solved with 16.0.04? am going to try o install 16.0.04 on usb and check again. thanks
<hateball> I don't know if things will work automatically, but chances are a lot higher at least
<Digiraf> thanks a lot. bless u
<hateball> At any rate 16.04 is a supported release, so it will be easier to try and get that going at least
<s10gopal> HDMI not working , xrandr output HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) , how to fix it ?
<Guest4791> hello there
<Guest4791> What is the last LTS version of Lubuntu ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i guess 16.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can wait till 26 april
<Guest4791> 26 april the new LTS comes ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<Guest4791> ok thanks
<hehehe> hi
<hehehe> what is the best way to add a 32 bit bootloader to latest 64 bit iso
<hehehe> to run it from usb on intel atom netbook
<ubuntum> sorted
<radice> hellooo
<Thedarkb-X40> Is there any way to return LXDE to its default look instead of the Lubuntu look?
<Thedarkb-X40> Other than install Debian?
<krytarik> Well, similar to Debian, we got the 'lxde' metapackage too..
<Thedarkb-X40> krytarik, Will that get rid of the lubuntu profile?
<Unit193> Can't you just select the other session from the login screen?
<Thedarkb-X40> Thanks.
<Thedarkb-X40> Installing now.
#lubuntu 2018-03-29
<douglas> Trying to install lubuntu on a raspberrypi via ethernet. I can get to a login with SSH but can't get logged in. Anybody know user and password I can try.
<douglas> Anybody?
#lubuntu 2018-03-31
<YamiYukiSenpai> Does anyone know how to get transparency to work on LXQt?
<alphawarrior> Hello everyone. I have a weird bug on a hp 701eg netbook. I have updated from 17.4 to 17.10 yesterday and since then only the taskbar works. I can see the taskabr then the background is the lat thing that the tty had while booting. basically nothing else really works. If I open the terminal with ctrl+alt+t it is shown on the taskbar but doesn't really open. What can I do?
<lubuntu234> should I use the 32-bit or 64-bit on guest machine? Host machine is 64-bit
<lubuntu234> help me now
<lubuntu234> please
<lubuntu234> help me
<lubuntu234> I'm in here
<nopf> lubuntu234: both choices are not wrong. 64 should be ok except on older hardware
<lubuntu234> if I use a host and then use a tor with vpn then inside the host I use another host. What is the chance FBI will get me
<nopf> 25%
<Ascavasaion> I installed ubuntu 16.04.4... but I seriously miss my lubuntu.  Is there a way to "convert" this installation to lubuntu?  Not merely to change the desktop manager... something more comprehensive?
<phil42> so, i guess your answer is no
#lubuntu 2018-04-01
<ShellcatZero> not sure if this is the appropriate channel, but after some updates my laptop can no longer start the display manager.  I'm getting "failed to start Light Display Manager" and "failed to start Detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes".
<tsimonq2> ShellcatZero: Could you please run ubuntu-bug lightdm in tty1? Once the bug is filed, feel free to subscribe me directly.
<ShellcatZero> ok
<ShellcatZero> the command you are suggesting is "ubuntu-bug lightdm"? I'm not finding a ubuntu-bug command
<ShellcatZero> nevermind, just got if from apport, running now
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<ShellcatZero> tsimonq2: how do I subscribe you directly?
<tsimonq2> ShellcatZero: Under "Other bug subscribers" click the "Subscribe someone else" link, and type "Simon Quigley" in there.
<ShellcatZero> thanks tsimonq2 I finished the bug report
<tsimonq2> Thank you!
<ShellcatZero> tsimonq2: I've updated the issue, it appears that lightdm and gdm are somehow unable to unlock a keyring of some sort, as seen by some odd libpam error.  See updates and additional attachments at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1760371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1760371 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Light Display Manager fails to start" [Undecided,New]
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @ShellcatZero, Ok
<Ascavasaion> I have Ubuntu on my machine and would like to go to a lubuntu setup.  Can someone give me pointers.  I have already done a sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop but I know there are other things that need to change.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Ascavasaion, Nope, that's about it.
<Ascavasaion> Thank you.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> No problem. :)
<nickb> hi, is there a way to make hotkeys fire on key up, not on key down?
<nickb> (I have a hotkey super = something and super+e = someotherthing; if i press super+e both are fired)
<lopta> How does a person choose between Xubuntu and Lubuntu?
<lopta> (I'm about to re-image my daughter's PC)
<lopta> brb, called for dinner.
#lubuntu 2019-03-25
<Mead> nope, just sunday funday, day drinking and watching football
<fishcooker> how to remove copy paste buffer on qlipper?
<kc2bez> fishcooker: If you right click on the qlipper icon in the systray one of the options is "clear clipboard history".
<kc2bez> That will remove the buffer.
#lubuntu 2019-03-26
<lubot> federicofantinidev was added by: federicofantinidev
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> Hi
<markus__> Lxqt is pretty cool. It has a task bar, a menu. I can start applications, switch between application easily, have multiple desktops :D i like it
<markus__> And it looks decent
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for the feedback. We like it too :)
<markus__> I hope it ends up in Kali repos soon so I can use it in Kali linux
<markus__> I can't figure out how to add new shortcuts to the quicklaunch widget. I tried to drag n drop, right click on items in the start menu and also right click on the quick launch widget, but i'm not able to find out how to do it.
<markus__> I finally got it. If i go to the start menu and navigate the menu *without using the search function* i can drag and drop icons from the menu into the quicklaunch.
<tomaszkowalczyk9> hello
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> Guys, how can I install lubuntu 18.10 with lvm encrypted luks partition? … I always use debian and I can't find it😅
<apt-ghetto> BIOS or UEFI installation?
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> BIOS or UEFI installation?], My pc support Uefi but not allows me to choose
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> I think Uefi
<apt-ghetto> With UEFI there is a problem: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2
<apt-ghetto> After installation it will not boot, because there are missing modules
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> After installation it will not boot, because there are missing modu …], I see now
<apt-ghetto> A BIOS installation should work, though
<apt-ghetto> During the installation there should be a checkbox or a combobox, where you can choose encryption
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> During the installation there should be a checkbox or a combobox, w …], Yes I did it before
<apt-ghetto> The installation worked? But you cannot boot?
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> The installation worked? But you cannot boot?], Exactly
<apt-ghetto> There is a workaround to get it working
<apt-ghetto> It is written in the task, that we had before the data loss
<apt-ghetto> If you have other operating systems installed in UEFI mode, you should install Lubuntu also in the same mode
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> It failed the installation before. I think it always start in Uefi mode
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> If you have other operating systems installed in UEFI mode, you sho …], No, I have no one OS now
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> There are a previus buggy BIOS entry there name
<apt-ghetto> Either you have the EFI-System-Partition with the old bootloaders or your NVRAM is still full with old boot records
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> There are a previous buggy BIOS entry name
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> Probably NVRAM is still full with old boot records
<apt-ghetto> You can delete the "EFI" directory from the USB stick and after that it cannot boot in EFI mode
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> But if I install another OS it will start for first
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> You can delete the "EFI" directory from the USB stick and after tha …], Ok i try
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> Thanks
<apt-ghetto> Maybe you can't boot from the USB after that
<apt-ghetto> Is it a Lenovo?
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Is it a Lenovo?], Yes
<apt-ghetto> Do you have a "Boot" section in your UEFI? And can you change the "Boot Mode"?
<apt-ghetto> And check also that you have the latest UEFI firmware flashed
<apt-ghetto> Seems that your firmware looks first for a bootloader in the MBR, so you should be able to boot the installer in BIOS mode
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Seems that your firmware looks first for a bootloader in the MBR, s …], But fails like Uefi mode
<apt-ghetto> Check it with: `[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS`
<apt-ghetto> What do you mean with "fail"?
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Check it with: `[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS`], I don't have any OS installed
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> What do you mean with "fail"?], Not booting
<apt-ghetto> You should do this check from the live system in a terminal
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> You should do this check from the live system in a terminal], Ok, I have gparted live
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> With UEFI there is a problem: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T2], It is not this error
<apt-ghetto> I tested the encrypted installation only in virtual machines
<apt-ghetto> And I never had problems with the BIOS installation
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> I think I made the steps of manual partitioning wrong
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> There is an automatic option?
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> Because if I choose the replace disk option It only creates one
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> Idem erase all
<lubot> <teward001> well unless you *create* a dedicated /boot partition it will have /boot as part of the root partition
<lubot> <teward001> as for swap it should create a swapfile not a swap partition.
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> If I add swap partition, should I encrypt it?
<lubot> <teward001> I would not add a separate swap partition
<lubot> <teward001> use a swap file inside the / instead
<lubot> <teward001> that way it's covered by the LUKS encryption
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @teward001 [use a swap file inside the / instead], How?
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> With the flag?
<lubot> <teward001> no
<lubot> <teward001> do the install first
<lubot> <teward001> then i'll give you the guidance
<lubot> <teward001> you CAN do an encrypted swap if you want
<lubot> <teward001> but I have had varying degrees of succes with it
<lubot> <teward001> (mostly failures)
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @teward001 [then i'll give you the guidance], Thaks a lot guys and sorry for my poor English
<lubot> <aptghetto> If the swap is in the same luks container, it should work
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> Should I put any flag to partition?
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> In boot partition for example?
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> It tells me that the boot partition must also be encrypted
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> 😩
<lubot> <teward001> I would think that you shouldn't need a separate /boot if you're going to encrypt this, but that's my personal opinion
<lubot> <teward001> (I personally have a dislike for how LUKS does its encryption :/ )
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @teward001 [(I personally have a dislike for how LUKS does its encryption :/ )], Why? There are other methods?
<lubot> <teward001> not that're free.  (My workplace has specialized encryption software we have to use :P)
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @teward001 [I would think that you shouldn't need a separate /boot if you're going to encryp …], Now I install lubuntu with erasing disk method
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> @teward001 [not that're free.  (My workplace has specialized encryption software we have to …], Ok, but the luks encryption have bugs or vuln? I've always read positive comments about it
<lubot> <teward001> I haven't got any insights into that, I just have worked with LUKS in the past on my systems and then it broke things
<lubot> <teward001> but that was a while ago 😛
<lubot> <teward001> you're free to use the in-built LUKS, I'm not saying you shouldn't.
<lubot> <teward001> i'm just personally biased against it because of past cases where it was extremely buggy :P
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> Ok Thanks for the advice but on debian I never had problems
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> And I think the problem is my pc
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> Because the base installation fails
<lubot> <federicofantinidev> As if not reading the boot
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys, so on the website , i see that lubuntu is LXDE/LXQT , but these are 2 separate things , does the iso come with both or there are different isos
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @cobra-the-joker [<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys, so on the website , i see that lubuntu is LXDE/LXQT …], 18.04 and before is LXDE, 18.10 and on is LXQt
<cobra-the-joker> tsimonq2: ok great
#lubuntu 2019-03-27
<n-iCe> hi
<mrr> hello
<tsimonq2> heya
<jack4> hi guys, I have installed lubuntu 18.10 to an old laptop, but when I boot it shows a white screen and the mouse cursor can move on it but nothing else appears on screen, how to solve this?
<jack4> I can start lubuntu from dvd
<jack4> but not without dvd
<n-iCe> hi jack4
<jack4> hi n-ICe
<n-iCe> can't you use a usb?
<jack4> I use a usb but the white screen appears
<jack4> I use a dvd and it boots
<n-iCe> Weird.
<n-iCe> How did you make the usb bootable?
<jack4> I downloaded the iso file and with rufus I wrote it to usb and to a dvd
<jack4> I boot with dvd
<jack4> if I don t have the dvd the white screen with a cursor appears
<jack4> if I have dvd it boots
<jack4> is there any way to download something to repair my installed version?
<jack4> can I boot with dvd and install latest kernel? I couldnt install because it says read only mode
<jack4> I could not install a kernel
<jack4> n-ICe I am not very experienced
<jack4> I think somehting is wrong with screen settings maybe or maybe a linux kernel is old
<jack4> but if the cursor is moving means there must be a fix
<apt-ghetto> Do you see the Grub boot menu?
<jack4> no nothing
<jack4> I dont see anything
<jack4> it shows a white screen
<jack4> and a mouse cursor I can move
<apt-ghetto> Press ESC or the SHIFT key after power on your machine
<apt-ghetto> When you see the boot entries, press the key "E" and then you can edit the options
<apt-ghetto> Look for the words "quiet splash" and replace them with "nomodeset"
<apt-ghetto> Then boot (I think with CTRL+X or F10)
<jack4> okI will try this
<jack4> apt-ghetto should I use nomodeset after booting my machine from hard-drive?
<apt-ghetto> When you power on, you should see the Grub menu after a few seconds, and your installed Ubuntu should be selected
<apt-ghetto> Press the key "E" and edit the boot options
<apt-ghetto> After that the installed Lubuntu will start and maybe you can log in
<jack4> I think that grub menu does not appear
<apt-ghetto> That is possible, if you don't have a dual boot
<apt-ghetto> So you should press repeatedly the ESC key or SHIFT and the Grub menu should appear
<apt-ghetto> But you have to do it from the beginning, before your installed Lubuntu starts
<apt-ghetto> The Grub menu looks like => https://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1353953772.png
<jack4> yes I have single boot and grub not starts
<apt-ghetto> If Grub does not start, no operating system is loaded and you will not see a mouse cursor
<apt-ghetto> If you see a mouse cursor, the boot loader has started the operating system and part of the graphical user interface
<apt-ghetto> But let's take another approach
<apt-ghetto> Start your installed system and when you see the cursor
<apt-ghetto> and then press CTRL+ALT+F4
<apt-ghetto> You should see a text based login screen
<jack4> ok
<apt-ghetto> No login with your credentials
<apt-ghetto> Now login with your credentials
<apt-ghetto> The password is not shown, not even as "****", so type it in and ENTER
<n-iCe> sorry, was working
<n-iCe> Did you solve it?
<jack4> ok I will try this later
<jack4> I will go to that pc
<jack4> I just keep notes
<apt-ghetto> When you are logged in, update your system with `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<jack4> ok I will try it
#lubuntu 2019-03-28
<BadUser> hello?
<BadUser> hello?
<lynorian> yes BadUser
<BadUser> I'm new to linux... looking for some help.
<lynorian> BadUser: help on what?
<BadUser> getting video card installed.
<BadUser> hardinfo says "unknown"
<lynorian> what kind and what version of lubuntu?
<lynorian> 18.04?
<BadUser> yeah i think... maybe 18.10... can't remember this sec.
<BadUser> not sure how to look either.
<lynorian> 18.10 doesn't have hardinfo
<lynorian> by default
<BadUser> I've been using windows for 20+ years..
<BadUser> I did the sudo getapp hardinfo thing
<lynorian> do you have 2048-qt as a game?
<lynorian> if so you probablty have 18.10
<lynorian> and this will be of use to you if this is true
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/4/4.3/software_sources.html
<BadUser> how to i look for it?  To be honest... Back in like 2001 I had a copy of Redhat gnome, and it was 1000 times easier for me than any new version of linux ive tried.
<lynorian> BadUser: 2048-qt would be in games in the menu
<BadUser> yes.. its there
<BadUser> so under OS in hardinfo:
<lynorian> are you completely uncomfortable in the termianl
<BadUser> Kernel: Linux 5.0.0.7-generic
<lynorian> BadUser: appearantly you have the development version ???
<lynorian> unless you upgraded that
<BadUser> I'm ok with the terminal if the commands are given to me.. lol
<BadUser> I've already broken and reinstalled about 10 times in the past two days
<lynorian> BadUser: can you paste the output of lspci
<BadUser> and I downloaded whatever the lastest was on the lubuntu site..
<BadUser> lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 02) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 02) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31) 00:14.2 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 
<lynorian> not seeing a graphics card that would need drivers in this output
<lubot> <HMollerCl> BadUser: what's the problem with your graphic card?
<BadUser> under hardinfo, for graphics, it just says "unknown"  I have a gtx660 in this system.
<BadUser> hardinfo: display: "vendor: Unknown"
<lubot> BD_y_not was added by: BD_y_not
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok
<lynorian> might be a hardinfo problem not recognizing it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Go to preferences - > software sources
<lynorian> are you getting display to the screen?
<BadUser> it could be.. I'm not sure how to tell if the driver is installed or not... I went to software: drivers: and selected the nvidia driver, but nothing changed
<BadUser> and I have display... I'm using lubuntu right now.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In software sources go to additional drivers tab
<BadUser> thats where i selected the "usining nvidia driver meta...."
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And after the search has ended it would be good to see what appears
<BadUser> and the bottom says
<BadUser> "1 proprietary driver in use"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If Nvidia is the only proprietary you have, then it's ok
<BadUser> so then Hardinfo is probably just wrong?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Could be, I'm not sure how it works
<lynorian> BadUser: probably
<BadUser> lol.. me neither
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But I'm sure how additional driver tab works
<lynorian> although could be lspci not showing it that therefore hardinfo doesn't show it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know there is another way to see it in the terminal, but I'm on my phone now and don't remember how it is
<BadUser> well... So 1st thing i did was download the linux driver from nvidia which was a .run file..  It wouldn't run so I googled how to force it, and made it run.. Then it complained because of some other video driver.. So I disabled that. ran it again.  Then did a bunch of Sudo get-update commands and about 5 others that i can't remember..
<BadUser> long story..  nvidia418 is showing up under "additional drivers" tab and thats whats selected now, but i'm worried I broke it by doing the other stuff..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Aaaaa, you might have conflicts, there is no need to do that in *Ubuntu it has Nvidia drivers
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Type in terminal
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ubuntu-drivers
<BadUser> "ubuntu-drivers" gives me a usage error... It needs an argument behind it like -h or something
<BadUser> i did ubuntu-drivers list
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Then try … ubuntu-drivers devices
<BadUser> I get Nvidia-driver-418, nvidia-driver-396 and 3 more
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is there one in bold?
<BadUser> ~$ ubuntu-drivers devices == /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0 == modalias : pci:v000010DEd000011C0sv00003842sd00002662bc03sc00i00 vendor   : NVIDIA Corporation model    : GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] driver   : nvidia-driver-396 - third-party free driver   : nvidia-driver-390 - distro non-free driver   : nvidia-340 - distro non-free driver   : nvidia-driver-415 - third-party free driver   : nvidia-driver-418 - distro no
<BadUser> nothing in bold
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There is one that says "recommended"?
<BadUser> Let me ask this... Is there a version of linux that's closer to windows?  Like with a control panel?  or something where i can install things from the gui rather then CLI?
<BadUser> and yes... Nvidia-driver-418 says distro non-free recommended
<BadUser> thats the one selected under the "additional drivers" tab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @BadUser [<BadUser> thats the one selected under the "additional drivers" tab], Then it's ok
<BadUser> ok... well.. Let me find a game of some kind, and see if i can install it and play it... Any Ideas?
<BadUser> something free that uses the video card?
<BadUser> for 3D.. like opengl or something... I know everything uses the videocard. lol
<BadUser> ok... HOW do I fix this?
<BadUser> ANYTHING I download and try to open, opens in ARK...
<BadUser> *.run or *.deb
<BadUser> I just downloaded steam for linux and its a .deb file, but won't launch like an installer... should it?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Try right clicking on it and opening with Discover.
<BadUser> i had to Right Click and say open with QApt installer
<lubot> <kc2bez> That works too. I forgot we have that now.
<lubot> <kc2bez> You can search for software in muon as well. I think the Steam installer is in there.
<BadUser> what is  moun
<lubot> <kc2bez> In the menu under system tools —> muon package manager
<BadUser> and what is all this?  It looks like gibierish to me.. lol
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is an easier way to search for software, somewhat like a software store.
<lubot> <kc2bez> The categories at the left are for types of software or if you know what you are looking for (i.e. Steam) you can type that in the search box at the top.
<BadUser> one of the other linux i tried had a software store that was really easy to use..
<BadUser> in this i'm seeing : "Asterick-core-sounds-en-gsm" and stuff like it
<lubot> <kc2bez> Discover is easier in some ways but it can be more resource intensive.
<BadUser> This system has a core i7-7700 with 8gb ddr4.. And an SSD.. Resources are barely being touched right now..
<BadUser> I
<lubot> <kc2bez> For reference here is a link to our muon page in the manual: https://manual.lubuntu.me/4/4.2/muon.html
<lubot> <kc2bez> Discover should be good then.
<BadUser> I'm trying to learn linux.. I don't care if it slows down as long as it makes things easier until i get the hang of it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Here is a link to that: https://manual.lubuntu.me/4/4.1/discover.html
<lubot> <kc2bez> It sounds like you are on your way so far, we all start somewhere.
<BadUser> I'm on my way.. Down the rabbit hole. lol...
<lubot> <kc2bez> :)
<BadUser> What's so hard for me, Its two things... 1) My Ego!!! I've been an MCSE tech since win2000.  Been using windows since the 3.1days
<BadUser> 2nd) Its because I've been using windows for 20+ years... I just know where things are, and I have NOTHING to relate to in linux..
<BadUser> I built a Hackintosh too.. LOL  A Monkey with his football looks more prepared than I. lol
<BadUser> Then, the big problem is::: WHAT DO I DO WITH IT????  IDK what I could do in Linux that I can't in Windows..
<lubot> <kc2bez> Give it a little time, I think it will come to you.
<BadUser> So let me ask you a question... Do you do any programming?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Not really a program creator per say but I can follow along with some.
<BadUser> I'll tell you what I want to do... I'm really a hardware guy.. I fix boards on a componient level.. Like desolder, resolder when they go bad...
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is probably more in my wheelhouse too. It is where my formal education lies.
<BadUser> And I want to learn how to write motherboard BIOS's... maybe just modify at first, but eventually learn and write FULL aftermarket computer BIOS's.. With more features.
<BadUser> your formal EDU is in?
<lubot> <kc2bez> BIOS is a tough one. Those are pretty locked down I think.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Electrical Engineering Technology
<BadUser> Bios are only 1/2 locked... If you see, ppl mod bios already... Like added support for I7-gen8's to the z270 chipsets...
<BadUser> Thats part of it...
<BadUser> I want to make a company that offers aftermarket bios's for a bunch of different boards, that will "Turn-on" software locked features.
<BadUser> or if you rembmer 4 years ago, Gigabyte, Asus, asrock.. All had a bios that allowed overclocking on NON-Z chipsets, then on Non-K cpu's... It was all pulled when intel found out, but the bios is still out there.
<BadUser> I'm sure if you could take the existing bios, add back in some of those features, like non-k overclocking and such, ppl would buy your "Aftermarket" bios/
<BadUser> and A LOT of the Hex / Bios editors i've seen are linux based.. So I need a linux machine I can use..
<BadUser> <lubot> <kc2bez>: where are you from?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am from the US. Makes sense that people would be interested. I don't want to carry the conversation too far off-topic here in the support channel though. If you have any more Lubuntu questions please let us know.
<BadUser> I may shortly... I'm working on installing steam, then i'll give some of those games a try... I'll let you know how it goes in a min
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am signing off for the night but there may be someone else around. Good luck and nice chatting with you.
<lubot> <lynorian> Steam should work ok on a 660
<BadUser> Alrighty... Thanks for your help and good night
<BadUser> 88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
<jack4> hi guys, I installed lubuntu 18.10 from live DVD, but I cannot boot without live DVD it shows a white screen and a cursor I can move
<jack4> I tried to enable wifi dongle but it cannot be enabled
<jack4> I tried updates from liveDVD but after shutting down all updates are lost
<jack4> I would like to enable wifi dongle from command line and try updates
<jack4> but it cannot be enabled
<jack4> i tried to enable wifi from command line interface
<jack4> but it cannot be enabled
<jack4> what should I do?
<jack4> I want to boot from live dvd but later install permanent updates to my pc how can I do this?
<jack4> whenever I try to install permanent updates it says read only
<jack4> If I boot without live dvd it boots to a white screen
<jack4> and I cannot do anything
<jack4> I am stuck and I dont know how to continue
<jack4> anyone has lubuntu 18.10 to an old laptop?
<jack4> hi taunix
<jack4> do you have lubuntu 18.10 in old laptop?
<taunix> hi jack4 simply hardware
<taunix> the suspend mode, was on, is just off
<jack4> tauinx I installed lubuntu 18.10 to an old laptop and cannot boot without live DVD
<jack4> if I boot with live DVD it boots ok
<jack4> but without live DVD shows a white screen
<jack4> and I can move cursor
<jack4> but only a white screen
<jack4> I tried to enable wifi dongle
<jack4> and I could not
<jack4> how to fix this white screen
<jack4> it says lubuntu is installed on pc
<taunix> i never hve this bug
<jack4> I use command line and it works with ctrl alt f4
<taunix> im boot the live system from usb-drive
<jack4> but if I go to ctrl alt f1 shows white screen
<jack4> instead of live usb-drive I use live dvd
<jack4> it is the same I think
<walterwoj> hello! I there a better user management tool I can install?  I can't see any if the user privileges in the default user management tool provided.  I'm trying to lock a install down for use as a web kiosk and want to take away everything that isn't needed
<lubot> abu Ahmad was added by: abu Ahmad
#lubuntu 2019-03-29
<alif> heii all
<Riz> hey all
<Riz> when i try to change my default browser in lxqt Sesssion Settings, to google-chrome
<Riz> it doesnt work
<Riz> when i close lxqt Session Settings, and then reopen it, the default browser is Firefox again
<Riz> does anyone know how to fix this? I have been googling around for about half an hour trying commands in the command line but they arent working
<Lucifer_> yo
<Riz> hey lucifer
#lubuntu 2019-03-30
<mead> hail lucifer
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hola!
<lubot> <chrisq88> howdy, lots going on here sicne I last checked in. anybody find repos for upgrading to lxqt 14.1?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @chrisq88 [howdy, lots going on here sicne I last checked in. anybody find repos for upgrad …], Not in the stable releases
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm close to getting one though
<lubot> <chrisq88> That would be most excellent
<lubot> <chrisq88> I think pcmanqt has a bunch of fixes I asked for in it in that release
<lubot> <chrisq88> is it in 19.04?
<lubot> <chrisq88> looks to be. Sweet. Now we see if my computer survives the upgrade;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
#lubuntu 2019-03-31
<lubot> <chrisq88> did not survive
<lubot> <chrisq88> sadly
<lubot> <chrisq88> so taking this opportunity to try out mxlinux
<lubot> <chrisq88> until 19.04 is released (the alpha failed install)
<guiverc> chrisq88 - what install did you try?  encrypted? no-encryption?  uefi? bios?  whole-disk or custom-partitioning etc.  I'm interested.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @chrisq88 ^
<lubot> <chrisq88> no encryption uefi, whole disk
<lubot> <chrisq88> it installed, booted and I got a black screen with a mouse looked like some unable to assign screen error
<lubot> <chrisq88> but I don't fully remember
<lubot> <chrisq88> and now have a nearly working mxlinux in stall
<Eickmeyer> guiverc: ^
<guiverc> thanks Eickmeyer :)  reading..
<guiverc> thanks chrisq88 .. i had that install fine on my checklist; however our video hardware no doubt differs.
<lubot> <chrisq88> I'll try it again when xm linux pisses me off or 19.04 comes out official;)
<lubot> <chrisq88> mx linux
<Baklajan> Привет народ!
<lubot> josecgmj was added by: josecgmj
<p0wder> i made a start menu icon for lxde that looks pretty good on lubuntu
<p0wder> if anyone is interested: https://github.com/PowderLinux/LXDE-Start-Menu
#lubuntu 2020-03-23
<santimirandarp> hi :)
<guiverc> santimirandarp, if you have a Lubuntu support question, please just ask it (this isn't a chat site), try and keep to single line & of course be patient awaiting replies (people reply when they can)
<qa-test> (qa-test; please ignore)
<Guest47100> i got this error after installing a program now anybody a sollution for this: symbol lookup error: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libiculx.so.60: undefined symbol: _ZNK6icu_6012LayoutEngine14getCharIndicesEPiiR11LEErrorCode
<Guest47100> i use lubuntu 19.10 64 - bit
<kc2bez> Guest47100: which application did you install and how did you install it?
<Guest47100> kc2bez, i have installed openttd 1.9.3 through donwloading it from openttd.org and install it with sudo dpkg -i (openttd package.deb))
<himam> jjj
<nameless_> hello everybody
<kc2bez> O/
<nameless_> каким образом можно установить приложение на этой оське?
<kc2bez> Sorry I only know English.
<nameless_> ok
<nameless_> how i can install app  on a lubuntu?
<kc2bez> Which version of Lubuntu?
<nameless_> 0.13.0?
<nameless_> or 5.11.1
<genii> What says result of: cat /etc/issue
<nameless_> i dont k
<nameless_> its my first linux
<kc2bez> Open a terminal and type the following: lsb_release -a
<kc2bez> Then provide the output.
<nameless_> ubuntu 18.10
<kc2bez> 18.10 is end of support some time ago. You will need to update or reinstall with a newer version.
<kc2bez> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nameless_> can i update throught this os?
<nameless_> or i need to remove old version
<lubot> <teward001> https://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release may be useful
<lubot> <teward001> but from 18.10 you have to upgrade to 19.04 directly (also EOL) and then to 19.10 from that
<lubot> <teward001> probably *easier* to do a reinstall
<kc2bez> Backup your data first.
<lubot> <teward001> ^ that yes
<nameless_> its difficult for me
<nameless_> how a default pass?
<nameless_> kurwa
<nameless_> ok
<nameless_> thanks
<nameless_> better to install new vers
#lubuntu 2020-03-24
<giacomo> hi
#lubuntu 2020-03-25
<UserGuy> i'm trying to set up serial port termal access to a lubuntu machine. I'm having trouble as various 'how to' guides i have found seem to list different files and command and none of them have worked so far.
<UserGuy> i was able to get minicom working and type between the lubuntu machine i want to set up access to, and the computer i am using as a terminal.
<UserGuy> but getting serial port access to the lubuntu terminal has proven troublesome. has anybody here tried it?
<guiverc> UserGuy, You haven't said what release, but I doubt many have done that in years, possibly decade+
<UserGuy> Ah, so I did. My bad. I've been trying with Lubuntu 16.04.
<UserGuy> All the guides and posts I have found so far only seem to apply to earlier versions.
<guiverc> UserGuy, sorry Lubuntu 16.04 is EOL, being a flavor it had 3 years of support from 2016-April (https://lubuntu.me/xenial-5-released/), 5 years applies only to Ubuntu desktop (Unity), Server, cloud, Core..
<guiverc> (most of us `ssh` into machines instead, serial terms are rare these days)
<UserGuy> I didn't realize the support period expired. I guess I'll try to see if a newer version will run on 768 MB of RAM.
<guiverc> I tested 18.04/18.10/19.04 (x86) using 1gb & higher boxes, never anything under..  alternate installer maybe necessary to install
<zoan> hey
<zoan> you know what is the difference between lxqt and lubuntu desktop session?
<guiverc> at login, selecting 'lubuntu' uses all lubuntu's settings/configs, the 'lxqt' uses the upstream (LXQt) ones without the extra lubuntu/openbox settings (this is vague & simplified)
<zoan> for better performance and if I have no need for modifications I should choose LXQt then?
<guiverc> I doubt there is any performance difference between them, it'll alter mostly shortcuts/key-configs available... but performance won't change
<zoan> ok ty
<Guest_56> hi, I am try to install lubuntu , and a mensagem aprear. Installation step faied. The falling is: Select and install software
<kc2bez> Guest_56: Which version of Lubuntu? Also, You may want to check your network connections.
<Guest_56> 18.04
<kc2bez> Ah, gotcha. I am not super familiar with the Ubiquity installer. Hopefully someone else has some ideas.
<Guest_56> ok;tks
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Verify the ISO you're using to install using the built in checksum at bootup. Network isn't required it'll just copy off your install medium.
<eamonn_> Anyone ever try to use winetricks?
<wxl> eamonn_: nope, ask at the wine channel
<eamonn_> Thanks
<wxl> eamonn_: https://www.winehq.org/irc
#lubuntu 2020-03-26
<UFO2> Hi everybody, I get this error message: ' openttd: symbol lookup error: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libiculx.so.60: undefined symbol: _ZNK6icu_6012LayoutEngine14getCharIndicesEPiiR11LEErrorCode '  wen i will open openttd on my lubuntu 19.10 64-bit machine. nows somebody  a solution for this problem?
<UFO2> Hi everybody, I get this error message: ' openttd: symbol lookup error: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libiculx.so.60: undefined symbol: _ZNK6icu_6012LayoutEngine14getCharIndicesEPiiR11LEErrorCode '  wen i will open openttd on my lubuntu 19.10 64-bit machine. nows somebody  a solution for this problem?
<Bozo5995> Hi, I want to install Lubuntu on an old computer: celeron 1GHz with less than 192 Mo RAM
<Bozo5995> I tried to download version 12.04 but it seems to be no more available ?
<UFO2> @Bozo5995, akrding to this artikel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods yuo can install lubuntu on you celeron machine. i advise you to read this artikel
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> 12.04 is outdated and should not be use
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> *used
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> 192 MB will be very less to run a browser
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Try sticking to the original OS
<UFO2> or try linux lite (i think) or puppy linux
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<guiverc> Bozo5995, Lubuntu is a flavor of ubuntu, as such it's LTS releases have a supported life of 3 years, 12.04 (or 2012-April release) reached EOL (end-of-life) in 2015-April; 3 years after release, the oldest supported release is Lubuntu 18.04 LTS (supported until 2021-April, or 3 years from release)
<Bozo5995> Thanx all your quick answers. What about GALPon MiniNo ?
<lubot> Nikish21 was added by: Nikish21
<lubot> <Nikish21> Hi there, … I tried installing lubuntu  … For which i made a live usb with rufus tool and ended up … Fix Minimal BASH like line editing is supported GRUB Error
<lubot> <Nikish21> and i already googled the issue, but couldnt find a suitable solution
<lubot> <tbs61> hello, are you new about installing linux or?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It seems so
<lubot> <Nikish21> @tbs61 [hello, are you new about installing linux or?], Yeah, have installed linux distro thrice only … with dual boot
<lubot> <Nikish21> didnt encounter any issue so :(
<lubot> <tbs61> are u trying to install it alone now? with no another os?
<lubot> <Nikish21> @tbs61 [are u trying to install it alone now? with no another os?], alongside windows
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Have you installed or is this the LiveCD crashing
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [Have you installed or is this the LiveCD crashing], im using a usb to boot it … right when the pc boots up while trying to boot lubuntu i get that error
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah, I know about this
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Try out Etcher
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [Try out Etcher], I tried with that as well
<lubot> <tbs61> banana etcher
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> System's main USB?
<lubot> <Nikish21> balence echer
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Redownload your ISO via BitTorrent if possible so it autoverifies.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Balena
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> that sounds like a corrupted iso
<lubot> <tbs61> xD
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yeah, try it
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It's possible
<lubot> <Nikish21> @TheLimeRunner [that sounds like a corrupted iso], ok
<lubot> <tbs61> also i want to share a thing i experienced about this
<lubot> <Nikish21> so 19.10 is the latest?
<lubot> <tbs61> yes
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Development 20.04
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Perhaps it is hardware support issue
<lubot> <tbs61> i was using win7, tried to install linux, i need to install uefi way to my laptop
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> In that case, 20.04 will work
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Since this is old harware
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> *hardware
<lubot> <Nikish21> my pc is i3 3220+4gb ram, gpt uefi
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It should work
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> But Ubuntu should support it
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Unless you're looking for speed
<lubot> <Nikish21> i need a  superlight distro
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Don't worry; my laptop runs Ubuntu and has same specs
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> That too 19.10
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> 3210m processor
<lubot> <Nikish21> i just need for browsing internet and compile android kernels
<lubot> <tbs61> i got very hard times really till i learn a thing, GPT, i tried to not touch my D drive cuz i had files there, tried to install linux to C only, but i found that i need to format all hdd to GPT, till finding that i tried so many times to install linux:/, so u may keep that in mind
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Don't try compiling Android kernels
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> C: doesn't exit in Linux
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> There are mount points
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Nikish, you should not use a system with such specs
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I use my Xeon for such stuff
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [Don't try compiling Android kernels], i have been doing it on linux for 3 years now.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Then use something like Puppy
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Puppy Linux
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [Puppy Linux], kinda confused now … should i opt for lubuntu or pupply
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup, puppy not puply
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Try Lubuntu, if it's too heavy for your specs try out a different light weight distro.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Try out Lubuntu
<lubot> <Nikish21> @TheLimeRunner [Try Lubuntu, if it's too heavy for your specs try out a different light weight d …], 19.10 or 20.04?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> 20.04 for hardware support, 19.10 for stability
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> 20.04 has not been released and is not recommened for daily use, but you can give it a shot.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> They're going to have almost identical hardware support.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Please do not recommend unreleased software to users.
<lubot> <Nikish21> Actually i need for long term … not a advanced user just basic usage
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I guess 19.10 doesn't support his hardware
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> But keep 19.10 first, just as John said
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> 19.10 I guess is for you
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Not 20.04
<lubot> <Nikish21> ok thanks
<lubot> <Nikish21> downloading 19.10
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> My pleasure
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> If possible download via bittorrent so it auto-verifies the ISO for you.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yeah good advice
<lubot> <Nikish21> @TheLimeRunner [If possible download via bittorrent so it auto-verifies the ISO for you.], ok thanks. utorrent is fine as well or bittorrent is mandatory?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Utorrent is by Bittorrent
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Bittorrent is the protocol
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Sorry should have just said torrent it's confusing.
<lubot> <Nikish21> Oh yes. thanks
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Any torrent client is fine.
<lubot> <Nikish21> Thanks
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> :)
<lubot> <Nikish21> https://lubuntu.net/ is not the actual website for lubuntu?
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> lubuntu.me is the official website.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Lubuntu.net is deprecated.
<lubot> <Nikish21> @TheLimeRunner [lubuntu.me is the official website.], ah. last time i downloaded it from .net
<lubot> <Nikish21> @TheLimeRunner [Lubuntu.net is deprecated.], Thanks
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Great you found a solution :)
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> They link to the canonical website for images, so they are valid. But they lack the torrent links, so you may end up downloading an incomplete ISO depending on the strength of your HTTP connection.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <Nikish21> @TheLimeRunner [They link to the canonical website for images, so they are valid. But they lack …], yeah my connection is not stable. But i can see the site has md5 which i can verify after download
<lubot> <mostfa_23> Why ?
<lubot> <Nikish21> Guys, do i need to make the bootable usb from rufus or balena etcher … on rufus i can select gpt and uefi separately … or balene will work by default
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Either
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I use balena Etcher
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [I use balena Etcher], u have uefi and gpt?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> :) And it works better than Rufus
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [:) And it works better than Rufus], Do you suggest me linuxswap?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> ??
<lubot> <Nikish21> I actually dont know if i actually need that swap partition
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Nah
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It's of no use
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [It's of no use], Ok
<lubot> <aptghetto> Calamares doesn't create a swap
<lubot> <Nikish21> so i just need root partition
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Aren't you using Etcher?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Etcher doesn't ask for options, does it?
<lubot> <aptghetto> If you need swap, then you should create the swap partition before the installation
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [Aren't you using Etcher?], Im still downloading it . About to finish
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [Etcher doesn't ask for options, does it?], Yes it doesnt
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <Nikish21> @aptghetto [If you need swap, then you should create the swap partition before the installat …], is it really needed?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I got confused
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It isn't
<lubot> <aptghetto> How can I know, what you need and what you don't need?
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [I got confused], my free storage is 146 gb how much should i set root partition?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It will do automatically
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Don't worry
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Calameres isn't DIY
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> not like LFS
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [It will do automatically], actually im gonna do a dual boot with manual partitioning
<lubot> <Nikish21> so
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It will give options for that
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> to Dual Boot
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I have a similar setup
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [I have a similar setup], it will automatically set the needed partition?
<lubot> <Nikish21> in the unallocated free space
<lubot> <Nikish21> ?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It will ask for amount of storage need to be allocated
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> And you can do manual partitioning, but that is for advanced users
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [And you can do manual partitioning, but that is for advanced users], yeah i have to do that only
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> From Windows, try to shrink your main partition and boot into Calamares installer for Linux
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I mean Lubuntu Installer in simple terms
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [From Windows, try to shrink your main partition and boot into Calamares installe …], yeah i have already shrinked it and 146gb is free for lubuntu
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> There you can select the option for manual partitioning and set the root partition to the one you created previously
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [There you can select the option for manual partitioning and set the root partiti …], EFI Partition is not needed i suppose?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> No
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It will be setup
<lubot> <aptghetto> Yes, it is needed, if you install it in UEFI mode, but there is one present, if you have Windows also in UEFI mode
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> by Calameres
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> That is what I meant
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> And you can install GRUB if you want to
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> If you need to set boot params etc
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It will ask you
<lubot> <Nikish21> Little confused :P
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Don't worry, set up GRUB
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> No need to understand what I'd said
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @Nikish21
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Don't worry
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Use GRUB
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> You will be asked to setup or not
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> You won't have choice to use a partition you created earlier
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Rudra Bali [You will be asked to setup or not], I better ping you while at manual partitioning
<lubot> <Nikish21> if you dont mind?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yeah :)
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I'd really like to help 😀
<sonny> sup
<TyZef> Hi guys ! Is there anyone who know what is the file finder on lxde that integrate in pcmanfm?
<lubot> <Nikish21> Anyone can tell, if net speed applet is there for lubuntu 19.10 lxqt
<lubot> <Nikish21> i am not able to find one
<wxl> speed of........................ ?
<lubot> <Nikish21> @wxl [<wxl> speed of........................ ?], i need a software to show the internet speed at the panel
<lubot> <teward001> doing a constant speed test on the panel is going to actually be detrimental
<lubot> <teward001> in terms of net speed
<lubot> <teward001> so any type of applet would need to have some time delay
<lubot> <Nikish21> @teward001 [doing a constant speed test on the panel is going to actually be detrimental], not a speed test , just a speed meter
<lubot> <teward001> same thing
<lubot> <teward001> speed meter still needs an active connection to *track* speeds
<lubot> <teward001> and to my knowledge there is no such applets out there
<lubot> <teward001> closest thing I've got is an iperf script that spits out data every few hours
<lubot> <teward001> but that's not an applet
<wxl> yeah i know of no such thing. you could write one ;)
<lubot> <Nikish21> @teward001 [closest thing I've got is an iperf script that spits out data every few hours], https://i.stack.imgur.com/jBGEa.jpg
<lubot> <Nikish21> this exist for ubuntu but not for lubuntu?
<wxl> gnome is not lxqt
<lubot> <Nikish21> @wxl [<wxl> gnome is not lxqt], i though it would exist
<wxl> you know what they say about assumptions
<lubot> <teward001> that's GNOME
<lubot> <teward001> not LXQt
<lubot> <teward001> and I was talking about LXQt
<lubot> <teward001> you can't mix GNOME and LXQt data
<lubot> <Nikish21> @teward001 [you can't mix GNOME and LXQt applets], i just though a similar functioning applet might exist
<lubot> <Nikish21> thanks
<wxl> you can always make an upstream feature request
<lubot> <teward001> what wxl said
<lubot> <teward001> but no i know of no such applet
<lubot> <teward001> and I don't think wxl does either (and they know more about LXQt than I do)
<lubot> <teward001> OH GOOD my coffee is ready and my caffeine and sugar supply have arrived
<lubot> <tbs61> do u mean, maybe, speedmeter to show ur download and upload speed while u r downloading and uploading at panel? if so there s already
<lubot> <Nikish21> @tbs61 [do u mean, maybe, speedmeter to show ur download and upload speed while u r down …], Yes
<lubot> <teward001> @tbs61 in LXQt?
<lubot> <Nikish21> I need that
<lubot> <Nikish21> please share
<lubot> <tbs61> sure, give me some mins
<lubot> <tbs61> but it would show u 0 if internet trafic is 0
<lubot> <Nikish21> @tbs61 [but it would show u 0 if internet trafic is 0], no problem
<lubot> <Nikish21> i need to just monitor my usage
<lubot> <tbs61> u ll see how many mb or kb u r downloading or uploading currently
<lubot> <Nikish21> @tbs61 [u ll see how many mb or kb u r downloading or uploading currently], Yes
<lubot> <teward001> > monitor usage
<lubot> <Nikish21> Please
<lubot> <teward001> do you mean instantaneous speed or overall data usage/transfer?
<lubot> <teward001> because those're different things
<lubot> <Nikish21> @teward001 [do you mean instantaneous speed or overall data usage/transfer?], Yes
<lubot> <teward001> that's a "pick an option" question
<lubot> <teward001> not a "yes/no" question
<lubot> <tbs61> i also want to see that, so that s how i know:D
<lubot> <Nikish21> @teward001 [that's a "pick an option" question], instantaneous speed
<lubot> <Nikish21> @tbs61 [i also want to see that, so that s how i know:D], Yes please share
<lubot> <Nikish21> Anyways, does updating new updates not apparently slow down the pc? … Im new to this distro 😅
<lubot> <tbs61> im uploading video now
<lubot> <teward001> depends on the updates, patches, etc. that go out
<lubot> <teward001> for example if there's a patch to something in the kernel that will affect overall performance due to a CPU flaw that's being worked around...
<lubot> <teward001> ... that could impact your performance
<lubot> <teward001> but "speed of the system" isn't necessarily directly affected/caused by updates.
<lubot> <tbs61> at video i showed settings, if u use wifi for ur internet u need to change that little setting
<lubot> <tbs61> so how is it?
<lubot> <tbs61> ?
<lubot> <Nikish21> @tbs61 [<reply to image>], is it possible to get the value instead of bar?
<TyZef> hi guys ! I need a help, if any of you is using pcmanfm, do you know what is the package pcmanfm is using for "search files Maj+Ctrl+F" ?
<lubot> <tbs61> @Nikish21 [is it possible to get the value instead of bar?], i dont know, but bar actually has max value so u may understand how many % of internet u r using of ur max internet if u set it
<lubot> <tbs61> like if ur max download speed s 2mb/sn like mine u can set it at settings like i showed at video so u would understand
<lubot> <Nikish21> @tbs61 [i dont know, but bar actually has max value so u may understand how many % of in …], I understand, but a simple thing better shown directly
<lubot> <Nikish21> @tbs61 [i dont know, but bar actually has max value so u may understand how many % of in …], Are you aware of any other alternative widget to this
<lubot> <Nikish21> @Nikish21 [https://i.stack.imgur.com/jBGEa.jpg], Like this that shows the instantaneous
<lubot> <Nikish21> Speed
<lubot> <tbs61> no, i understand what u want but sorry...
<lubot> <Nikish21> @tbs61 [no, i understand what u want but sorry...], Ok
<lubot> <tbs61> @TyZef [<TyZef> hi guys ! I need a help, if any of you is using pcmanfm, do you know wha …], i wonder what is this mean "search files Maj+Ctrl+F" , it s not that i think i can help u actually
<lubot> <Nikish21> @tbs61 [no, i understand what u want but sorry...], If there is anywhere to request it?
<lubot> <Nikish21> I guess it's a feature of the desktop environment ? Or the distro
<lubot> <tbs61> at lubuntu, here s the guys who develop it, lxqt
<lubot> <tbs61> lubuntu is something like ubuntu+lxqt
<lubot> <tbs61> other than here, lubuntu has forum, u can request there to show it more clearly
<lubot> <Nikish21> @tbs61 [lubuntu is something like ubuntu+lxqt], Oh
<lubot> <Nikish21> @tbs61 [other than here, lubuntu has forum, u can request there to show it more clearly], Thanks
<lubot> <tbs61> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/
<lubot> <tbs61> here s the forum
<TyZef> tbs61 to me say that is it?
<TyZef> i am in irc, "lubot" is showing me your message
<lubot> <tbs61> tyzef, yes, i asked a question to u, im using telegram currently so bot carry my message to u
<lubot> <Nikish21> Can I know how this bot work … Quite curious
<TyZef> oh I see
<TyZef> yes wait
<lubot> <tbs61> it carry messages to irc from telegram and to telegram from irc
<TyZef> tbs61 please can you send me the telegram link
<lubot> <tbs61> for lubuntu
<lubot> <tbs61> sure
<lubot> <tbs61> let me find it
<lubot> <Nikish21> @tbs61 [let me find it], So all the messages from here are getting posted on IRC as well
<lubot> <Nikish21> Cool
<lubot> <tbs61> yeah, i just saw that at lubuntu only
<lubot> <tbs61> no any other irc or telegram group
<lubot> <Nikish21> Cool
<TyZef> can I come to your telegram group?
<lubot> <tbs61> https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1ELAZuugqvFu0kbjjg
<lubot> <tbs61> sure
<lubot> <tbs61> i guess that s the link
<lubot> <tbs61> im not sure:D
<TyZef> cool
<TyZef> tanks
<lubot> <tbs61> https://lubuntu.me/links/
<lubot> <tbs61> i found it here
<lubot> <tbs61> yw^^
<lubot> <tbs61> actually, there should be links for lubuntu telegram at irc window if lubuntu if i remember right
<lubot> <tbs61> but it seems u don t see them
<lubot> AbooZaahir was added by: AbooZaahir
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> Yo!
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> Haha
<lubot> <tbs61> hi
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> (Photo, 1278x590) https://i.imgur.com/Fn7NSgo.jpg
<lubot> <tbs61> telegram has many ghoups of linux distros
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> Can you see?
<lubot> <tbs61> at top of window at picture, u can see telegram link
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> Yes
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> I will try to
<lubot> <tbs61> new lts of ubuntu ll be released next month
<lubot> <tbs61> maybe devs here r busy cuz of that
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> Ohhh.... Yeah it's okay
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> I understand
<lubot> <tbs61> but im glad i can help a little, cuz they helped me so many times:D
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> Good!
<lubot> <tbs61> they r good guys really
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> Yes that's the Free world !
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> Free guys are like that
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> I mean the GNU/Linux world
<lubot> <tbs61> yeah
<lubot> <tbs61> i like their work
<lubot> <tbs61> im thankfull
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> Actually I am not under Lubuntu, but I have been roaming here and there, that's a cool vibe !
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> Yes me too
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> I am thankful to all those guys
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> Should donate them something when it's possible, even if it is small
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> Because the time all this people spend for it to be as it is !
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> At least to give a coffee ! Hehe !
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> 👍🏼
<lubot> <tbs61> at lubuntu forum there u can see something for that
<lubot> <tbs61> im jobless currently so i dont think i can do that:D
<lubot> <tbs61> but i use lubuntu at videos at my newly yotube channel
<lubot> <tbs61> cuz i like lubuntu and also devs of it here
<lubot> <tbs61> so i recommend it
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> @tbs61 [im jobless currently so i dont think i can do that:D], Yes it's okay ! Even 10 years later ! Just to keep in mind !
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> Hey it's okay never mind!
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> I hope you can find a good job soon mate !
<lubot> <tbs61> i hope
<lubot> <tbs61> thanks^^
<lubot> <tbs61> i try really:D
<lubot> <AbooZaahir> Welcome !!!
<lubot> <tbs61> im going to sleep, cya, gn ^^
<TyZef> yes thank you good night !
#lubuntu 2020-03-27
<tom___> hello
<tom___> is anybody there?
<nie> hi
<lubot> <tbs61> hi
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Please use Lubuntu Offtopic
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Don't post on Support for such purposes
<x4> hello world :)
<wxl> x4: you did it. your next goal is to create a reverse polish notation calculator entirely out of irc scripts.
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: with a little sprinkle of erlang in it too ;)
<lubot> <teward001> and cobol
<lubot> <teward001> *lurks*
<wxl> bah haskell
<wxl> GET YO MONAD ON
<lubot> <teward001> *requires: all programs to be written in Whitespace*
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Hey there
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Do you advice to upgrade from 18.10 to 19.04???
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> I have lot of apps installed
<lubot> <teward001> 19.04 is EOL so I would not recommend it
<lubot> <teward001> 18.10 is dead too
<lubot> <teward001> so if you're looking to upgrade, you will need to install 19.10
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Wow
<x4> im mad or lxde still works much better/faster then lxqt?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> That's news
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @x4 [<x4> im mad or lxde still works much better/faster then lxqt?], What?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> How do you recommend me to upgrade?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> I have dual boot
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Win and Lubuntu
<wxl> x4: mad
<wxl> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wxl> ^ that's for you @IndianOSR911
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @ubottu [<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release …], Yup thanks.
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Will start now
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> 👍👍👍
<x4> @wxl but less RAM usage is true. dunoo back on 18.04 or noperinho
<wxl> x4: at idle, there is *sometimes* a slight difference. otherwise, nah
<rapidwave> I"m using LXQT and ALT+TAB only works for current and most previous windows, not all windows. How do I make it switch between ALL windows?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @rapidwave [<rapidwave> I"m using LXQT and ALT+TAB only works for current and most previous …], Don't know
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Will check and tell.. system installation in progress
<kc2bez> rapidwave: Do you mean for windows that are on other desktops? If so we implemented a change that will come out in 20.04 https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSe46db7f72dd4fe01712b763d237f606d5b9777aa
<kc2bez> It is relatively straight forward to add to your openbox config but you have to edit the file.
<rapidwave> I'll try...
<kc2bez> If you just want to cycle through the windows on the same desktop you can use ALT + TAB and keep tapping TAB to cycle.
<rapidwave> I found it works by ALT+SHIFT+TAB
<kc2bez> I understand now, sorry. ALT+SHIFT+TAB cycles the other way (opposite direction). Sorry I misunderstood.
<kc2bez> Glad it is working for you.
#lubuntu 2020-03-28
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Hey guys...
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Hi guys...
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> I've successfully upgraded, However the window borders did not appear
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> the session is not loading properly..
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> can someone give their Session setttings..
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/iRHh7Pq.jpg
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> These are Openbox defaults
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> (Photo, 782x516) https://i.imgur.com/yX3RIWt.jpg II need these settings please
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It might have upgraded Openbox and deleted old config
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I don't have it
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> II think these are messed up...
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> They aren't
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> These are default in Openbox
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> So no need to worry
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> You can theme it
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Try reinstalling lubuntu-desktop using tasksel
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @IndianOSR911 Go to TTY4 (CTRL+ALT+F4), login with your credentials, type 'sudo apt purge lubuntu-desktop' & 'sudo apt autoremove' and then type 'sudo tasksel install lubuntu-desktop'
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @Rudra Bali [Try reinstalling lubuntu-desktop using tasksel], Ok
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> By the way, log out first
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @IndianOSR911
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> ohk
<vadi01> hi. need help with thunderbird. there is no download headers only option
<vadi01> how to enable headers only as currently its attemption to download all emails and that takes a lot of bandwidth
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> https://www.ghacks.net/2012/04/30/how-to-configure-thunderbird-to-fetch-headers-only/
<vadi01> lubot: thats 2012 and it was there
<vadi01> right now 2020 version not there
<vadi01> so no headers there
<vadi01> how to sort?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @Rudra Bali [It might have upgraded Openbox and deleted old config], ops
<guiverc> `apt purge` says to delete configs too, `apt remove` only removes programs (configs remain)
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @Rudra Bali [@IndianOSR911 Go to TTY4 (CTRL+ALT+F4), login with your credentials, type 'sudo …], This is for L 19.10 —correct, is it the default Window Manager?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> I also see Muffin...as Window Manager
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @guiverc [<guiverc> `apt purge` says to delete configs too, `apt remove` only removes prog …], Got it
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @vadi01 [<vadi01> how to sort?], are you using IMAP?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @IndianOSR911 [This is for L 19.10 —correct, is it the default Window Manager?], Yes
<hamid9041> hello
<hamid9041> i whant to make my own iso with the minimal lxqt
<hamid9041> i have ubuntu mini iso
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @vadi01 [<vadi01> how to sort?], https://www.lifewire.com/avoid-large-messages-attachments-thunderbird-1173197
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Install 'lxqt-core' and 'sddm' and then package it with respin
<hamid9041> i did xorg sddm lxqt-cor
<hamid9041> e
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Package with respin on Pinguy Builder
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> *or
<hamid9041> ok the prob is it installs also plasma
<guiverc> hamid9041, I don't see any plasma in https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/sddm https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/lxqt-core
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Try —no-install-recommends
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> with SDDM
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Or try another Window Manager, if it still installs plasma
<ksamsa> Hi, mainly asking whether I did something horribly wrong without even realising.I have a high spec PC, and I wanted to use lubuntu to try and repair it's ssd's damaged file system.I put the latest lubuntu iso on a pen drive using win32diskimager, and plugged it in.Changed the boot order, and started the lubuntu installation on a 15gb partition
<ksamsa> manually made on the pen drive.It's been installing lubuntu for more than 10 hours now, slowly making progresses. How normal is this? I wasn't expecting it to take so long. Could something have gone "subtly" wrong?
<ksamsa> Thanks!
<diogenes_> ksamsa, looks like a dying drive to me.
<ksamsa> You mean the pen drive?
<diogenes_> the drive you're installing on, but could be the pendrive too.
<ksamsa> Ok, thank you :)
<diogenes_> np
<x4-> what irc client is tha best for you? quassel looks like simple :D
<diogenes_> hexchat here.
<x4-> oo good idea
<x4-> ty
<diogenes_> np
<guiverc> I use `hexchat` too, but being GTK based; it'll likely use more memory on LXQt (GTK+ libs will need to be in memory), I don't care on this 8gb ram box, but maybe would if I had 4gb or less ram.
<x4-> 32 gb ram here so idc really
<x4-> but ty :)
<santimir[m]> im from matrix/riot, it's very nice
<santimir[m]>  * im from matrix/riot, check it out, it's very nice
<santimir[m]> not exactly irc though...
<santimir[m]> (there are terminal clients also)
<x4-> guys, what to do i need improve my audio quality on lubuntu (yesterday install 20.04) for exmp. on debian sound without pulseaudio etc sounds much better. Help :p
<akem> x4-, Do you use the same player than on Debian? I would check player saturation.
<akem> You can install and check with alsamixer and/or pavucontrol i guess.
<x4-> both vlc
<x4-> kk, let me try
<x4-> looks like i have already pavucontrol-qt
<akem> Yeah, check what options you have there and the volume level.
<x4-> using pulseaudio - (im not a expert but looks same like always)
<x4-> allow on more then 100%
<x4-> also how to use only 2 desktop panels? In LxQT i have custom 4 and dunno how to delete 2 :D
<x4-> https://imgur.com/a/0RpOTqI like here
<x4-> sorry for my english ;/
<akem> You shouldn't go over 100% or you may experience distortions, better get external amplification.
<akem> VLC offers an integrated equalizer also, in Tool>Effects and filters.
<santimir[m]> preferences --> lxqt settings --> openbox -->desktops
<x4-> @santimir[m], ty its works :D
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @Rudra Bali [@IndianOSR911 Go to TTY4 (CTRL+ALT+F4), login with your credentials, type 'sudo …], this is removing almost everything
<santimir[m]> all good. recommend u to try matrix for chat too
<santimir[m]>  * all good. recommend u to try matrix for chat too x4
<akem> I see the topic points to lubuntu.me, but on DDG first result is lubuntu.net, it's unofficial or something? I found this strange.
<akem> Also i can't find on the website or the manual the difference between Desktop and Alternate downloads...But i found it on Askubuntu.
<santimir[m]> .me is the only official one
<santimir[m]>  * .me is the only official one akem
<akem> Okay...but it comes 2nd... on DDG at least :) The download links on .net also points to cdimage.ubuntu.com too, but they are not really well labeled, and one is 18.04 the other is 19.10 without being specified, it says x86 or AMD instead.
<akem> Weird.
<akem> Same thing on Google by the way.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Lubuntu.net is an old and non-supported website. It's maintained by the original creator after the project became officially recognized and support by Canonical. Lubuntu.me is the officially website.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I'd like to pick it up
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> In case it is not being developed anymore
<lubot> <teward001> in case... what isnt being developed?  (I came in late sorry)
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Lubuntu.net
<lubot> <kc2bez> It isn't operated by the official Lubuntu team.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I'd like to recontinue it
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Unofficially
<lubot> <kc2bez> We don't have any control. You would have to ask them. Ideally if they couldjust point to Lubuntu.me that would be best.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup I will ask them
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Where should send my email to them?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Which email address?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have no idea. You will have to look around on their website. We have no affiliation with them and any request we have made goes unanswered.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> @rus
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> What?
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Rudra Neither the owner of the site nor the host or domain name registrar have responded to any of my contact attempts. Hopefully you have better luck!
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Thanks :)
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> I have a calendar reminder set up for when it's currently listed to expire and I may just end up buying the domain.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah, I'll check in
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> All gone in dot.tk
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Everything gone there
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Got the domains
<santimir[m]> best thing would be only one website of that kind...
<lubot> <teward001> which is why the Lubuntu team has been trying to get lubuntu.net when it expires
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Yes, it would. But considering that no one on the Lubuntu team or at Canonical has any control over lubuntu.net that's not possible.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yeah
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Lubuntu.me doesn't sound nice, does it
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> More like a spam
<santimir[m]> agree, so after buying it maybe closing it would be better...
<santimir[m]> btw: I've sent an email to help on the lubuntu manual editing, as every now and then I read it, and it's plenty of spelling errors...
<santimir[m]> don't know if this is the right place to ask
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Got lubuntu.ga, lubuntu.ml, lubuntu.cf and lubuntu.gq
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I guess we should move to off-topic
<lubot> <kc2bez> santimir[m] feel free to join our development channel to discuss contributing to the manual.
<santimir[m]> maybe, .net sounds slightly better
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yeah
<santimir[m]>  * agree, and .net sounds slightly better
<santimir[m]> thanks kc2bez . Will do.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Though lubuntu.ga does sound nice
<kc2bez> santimir[m] #lubuntu-devel is the channel
<kc2bez> We will gladly welcome any contributions!
<axel_> hello
<axel_> can someone tell me how to add an icon program to the bottom panel
<kc2bez> which version of Lubuntu axel_ ?
<axel_> 19.10
<kc2bez> You should be able to drag the item from the menu to the quick launch area. It can be a bit tricky to get it in the right location  but when the green circle turns green it should be good.
<axel_> where is the quick launch area, besides the show desktop icon?
<kc2bez> Yes.
<axel_> i drag it there in the green circle but nothing happens
<axel_> i want the brave browser icon be beside the show desktop like the firefox was
<kc2bez> When you see the green circle just let go of the mouse button and it should stay there.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> But drop it first
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Before removing the cursor
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Basically drag-and-drop
<axel_> is there a way to reset the bottom panel because now it doesnt even appear the green circle
<santimir[m]> try typing lxqt-panel
<santimir[m]> im not an expert, but it won;t brake your system neither...
<santimir[m]>  * im not an expert, but it won't brake your system neither...
<santimir[m]>  * try typing `lxqt-panel` on terminal
<santimir[m]> it should re launch the bottom panel
<santimir[m]> bad idea
<kc2bez> santimir[m]: they left the channel right after their question. You shouldn't have to restart you panel as long as the quick launch is present. It is just a bit tough some times to get the drag and drop set just right so the item will drop.
<santimir[m]> kc2bez: yes, that's why I remove it later, though you were able to read it somehow...
<santimir[m]>  * kc2bez: yes, that's why I removed it later, though you were able to read it somehow...
<kc2bez> It is ok, you likely only removed it from matrix. the users on IRC and Telegram could still see it. I just didn't want you to wonder why no one replied.
#lubuntu 2020-03-29
<mrk> test
<mrk> hi all
<guiverc> mrk,  Hi, but please note this is a Lubuntu Support room, if you have a question please ask it (try and keep to a single line, and be patient waiting for replies, people will when they can)
<x4-> hello world again.
<lubot> the21composer was added by: the21composer
<lubot> Arnab was added by: Arnab
<lubot> <Arnab> Hello
<guiverc> @Arnab, if you have a Lubuntu support question, please just ask it, and be patient waiting for a response, people will when they can.
<lubot> <Arnab> Trying to install lubuntu 19.10..but getting the following error!
<lubot> <Arnab> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/SvUqXTy.jpg
<guiverc> @Arnab, did you use the "Check disk for defects" option, it's likely your write to install media failed.  (mentioned in this page - https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.3/installation.html)
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @lubuntu_bot checked the disk. No error!
<dafadar> Hi
<guiverc> If your machine (during install boot) is still running, a `dmesg |grep squashfs` should produce only a copyright type notice.. you'll see squashfs errors if it's what I was thinking of..
<bazztux> Hey guys
<bazztux> What's Ubuntu?
<diogenes_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bazztux> Thanks
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @guiverc 'dmesg |grep squashfs' returns a version with the name of the person!
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/3kPikwe.jpg
<guiverc> that is the expected line (I referred to as copyright type notice), your issue is not squashfs; i was wrong sorry.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @guiverc okay! Thanks.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Zorin Os and Linux Mint seems to install absolutely fine..but this issue i am facing only while installing Lubuntu
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/udbmRdH.jpg This is the partition option i get when trying to install
<santimir[m]> Is it lubuntu manual page on the system out of the box? I cant find it
<santimir[m]>  * Is it lubuntu manual on the system out of the box? I cant find it
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Made a promo video
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay cool
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Sharing :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wrong channel though :}
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah made a mistake
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Will post in Dev
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> https://youtu.be/_jOn_KuyzKM
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Rudra Nice Promo 😃
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Thanks :)
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Can't seem to install it to enjoy the perks of Lubuntu ☹️
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah, I guess we'll need an installation guide
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.3/installation.html
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Hope it works out
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> :)
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> That would be great! But I think, the issue I am facing is something odd!
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> What?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> What's the issue?
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/JwTnxbX.jpg I am getting this! 😶😐
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Have you verified the ISO and tried a different install medium (IE: used a different usb key)?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I know another guy who faced the issue and it was an issue relating to downloads. Bittorrent should help since it verifies while downloading
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> I am doing that now! Downloading via torrent and will be create a live usb on a different pendrive
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Will update you about the progress
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Thanks
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Rudra Music of the promo video is catchy...may i know which one did you use?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Had one lying around, sharing
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Okay
<santimir[m]> maybe useful https://forum.manjaro.org/t/boost-python-error-in-job-unpackfs-while-installing-18-0-4/85666
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @arnabdafadar
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Rudra Thanks! Its my new ringtone 😎
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> 😀
<lubot> <kc2bez> @arnabdafadar [<reply to image>], You will need to unmount the mmc device before starting the installer.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez [You will need to unmount the mmc device before starting the installer.], Tried installing Lubuntu 16.04 and it installed fine. But want to try 19.10. can you please list the steps to unmount the mmc? I am a bit noob in linux 😐
<lubot> <kc2bez> no problem. I will list out some steps. if you need clarification please let me know.
<lubot> <kc2bez> step 1 reboot into a live session.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Okqy
<lubot> <kc2bez> step 2 once booted, open kde partition manager. It can be found in the menu under system tools.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Okay
<lubot> <kc2bez> step 3 once kde partition manager opens you should see devices on the left pane. select the mmc device.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez Btw..the bootable usb i have created is NTFS formatted. That shouldn't be the issue right?
<lubot> <kc2bez> what did you use to write the USB?
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Rufus... selected GPT partition scheme and NTFS format.... … Since i am loading this ubuntu in a BayTrail based processor, i have to manually copy a bootia32.efi file inside the /EFI/BOOT folder in the live usb
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @arnabdafadar [Rufus... selected GPT partition scheme and NTFS format.... … Since i am loading th …], With this exact method, i have successfully installed ZORIN OS and Linux Mint...no issues there
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> But lubuntu is giving me the problem
<lubot> <kc2bez> ok. it may not matter. let's keep going with unmounting the mmc device.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Yup
<lubot> <kc2bez> step 4 on the right pane you should see the partition select it and right click. one of the options should be unmount
<lubot> <kc2bez> step 5 once it is unmounted restart the installer.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Give me 1 min.. following your steps
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/pSsRXzd.jpg I am supposed to select the one which is selected on the left... correct?
<lubot> <kc2bez> You have it selected correct. now right click on the partitions in the right hand side and select unmount.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/b33bjiU.jpg Unmounted the one  selected in blue inside the pink circle
<lubot> <kc2bez> I would unmount the other 2 if you have the option
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Those two are not mounted i guess...the unmount option is greyed out
<lubot> <kc2bez> ok.
<lubot> <kc2bez> try the installer now to see if the erase option is there.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Ok.. trying
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/M5Q9PIQ.jpg Now it shows the familiar options 😁😁
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Giving it a try.. hoping it will run
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez Thanks a ton! Much appreciated 🙂🙂
<lubot> <kc2bez> sounds good. please let us know.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Sure! Will do
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Oops!
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Same thing ☹️
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/ePmfjM2.jpg
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Opening kde partition manager, i can see the mmc partitions mounted again
<lubot> <kc2bez> you may want to try burning the iso with balena etcher.
<lubot> <kc2bez> yeah the installer mounted them
<lubot> <kc2bez> since it didn't finish correctly it never unmounted
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Balena will not do the job... because i need the live usb to be in GPT format for UEFI boot
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Balena does not give me the option to select GPT or MBR
<lubot> <kc2bez> even with Lubuntu?
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez [even with Lubuntu?], Sorry? I didn't get you
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think it may boot correctly but perhaps I am wrong.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Lubuntu iso is GPT formatted or MBR?
<lubot> <kc2bez> it should handle either EFI or bios legacy boot.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Let me give it a try...other distros burned with balena...never worked on the system i used...let me try with lubuntu...will update you in 5 mins
<toumbo> I'm a Greek user who just installed 19.10 an I seek a way to add greek layout
<lubot> <kc2bez> ok thanks @arnabdafadar
<lubot> Βασίλης Τουμπακάρης was added by: Βασίλης Τουμπακάρης
<lubot> <Βασίλης Τουμπακάρης> Ohh Bridge bot delivered my message on telegram, neat!
<lubot> <Βασίλης Τουμπακάρης> So... … I'm a Greek user who just installed 19.10 and I seek a way to add greek layout
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Βασίλης Τουμπακάρης [So... … I'm a Greek user who just installed 19.10 and I seek a way to add greek la …], I am not sure the best way to do that. Hopefully someone else does.
<lubot> <Βασίλης Τουμπακάρης> Maybe there are multiple ways, interesting
<lubot> <Βασίλης Τουμπακάρης> On previous lxde versions, I used a panel widget for this
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Updated the logo for the video: Updated video: https://youtu.be/r1KSf9b0elE
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> According to what @HMollerCl said
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez well... created a live media using balena...but i need to copy bootia32.efi file inside /EFI/BOOT in the pendrive...and the folder inside the pendrive is read only (thats what balena does)
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Try Rufus
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Chown and chmod is not working to remove the read only attributes..and hence can not boot from that
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> What about dd?
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> I was using rufus only..but @kc2bez suggested to try with balena once..but it seems rufus is the way i have to go
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Rufus should be used in such cases
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> My installation error for lubuntu is still there! 😬😬
<lubot> <kc2bez> Very strange indeed. I don't have a good answer unfortunately.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Anything else i should try?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Try with CSM in your BIOS
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> No csm option in bios
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Its an old system
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Select Legacy Boot
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Well...let me try a different approach..
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> I will try and install Lubuntu 19.10 in my newer system with latest AMD processor and AsRock motherboard....if it installs correctly..then my old system is the culprit.... otherwise i have no idea 😶
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez Rudra will keep you posted!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok thanks @arnabdafadar
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Well..
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez Rudra posted the error.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/a3M9J8l.jpg The same issue persists in my newer system as well. Well...now i have no idea 😬
<lubot> <kc2bez> @arnabdafadar out of curiosity, where did you download from?
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Lubuntu website
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Torrent download
<lubot> <kc2bez> which site exactly?
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> (Photo, 606x1280) https://i.imgur.com/UQDS2d1.jpg
<lubot> <Βασίλης Τουμπακάρης> .me or .net?
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<lubot> <kc2bez> ok good, just wanted to make sure.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Okay
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Should i try with 20.04?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am not sure. Maybe it is an issue with the USB itself? Do you have another one to try?
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> I have 4 USBs... tried with two
<lubot> <kc2bez> 20.04 wouldn't be a bad test either.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Okay downloading 20.04 and creating a fresh usb
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> This error has snatched away my sleep!! 😣
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sorry for that.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am at a loss. usually squashfs errors are due to a bad download or disk.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Let me try with this 20.04 and a new usb..will keep posted
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Whats squashfs exactly?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok thanks.
<lubot> <kc2bez> that is the compressed image that gets transferred to your Target drive.
<lubot> <kc2bez> squash=compressed fs=file system
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @Βασίλης Τουμπακάρης [.me or .net?], Which version did you install? And did you face any errors? Fresh install?
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez [squash=compressed fs=file system], Oh! Got it..thanks... lets give 20.04 a try
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Any suggestions to clean the usb before making it bootable?
<lubot> <kc2bez> a format can't hurt. usually the writing tool overwrites the drive.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Yaa..will format it via cmd and try it
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't really use Windows so I can't help too much with that. I usually use `dd` from the command line. I understand that isn't the most straight forward method.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Okay no issues. Will clean it up and give it a try
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Btw..thanks for all the help till now 🙂
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> (Photo, 606x1280) https://i.imgur.com/s9ssUgb.jpg @kc2bez do you think this might be of any help?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I guess you could try that but I would not think that was the issue here.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Okay
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Lets see
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez Hey.. good news I guess! 20.04 did not give that error and got past that step..still installing ...keeping my fingers crossed!
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> One thing i did different is that i formatted the bootable usb in fat32 instead of NTFS i was doing earlier...
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Will try 19.10 with fat32 tomorrow and will let you know
<kc2bez> Ok thanks.
<kc2bez> I appreciate the update.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez Thanks once again 🙂
<kc2bez> You are most welcome.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> @kc2bez Btw..just curious..when will 20.04 stable be released?
<kc2bez> The end of April.
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Great! Thanks
<lubot> <arnabdafadar> Bye
<kc2bez> On or around the 23rd.
<kc2bez> Ok take care.
<araminfo1> nickserv
